# Un poco de teoría básica



## Cacho (Oct 27, 2009)

lubeck dijo:


> ...pero yo no solo quiero saber que funcionan, sino tener una idea basica de los calculos del porque funcionan... o sea que ya tengo una remotisima idea de como es la casa ahora quiero conocer los cimientos... y he ahi donde a mi se me ha hecho muy complejo...





Cacho dijo:


> Hay cosas que requieren una base teórica muchísimo más grande de lo que se suele suponer.



Para muestra basta un botón. Seguí este razonamiento y me contás.

Querés hacer cuentas aplicando fórmulas para ver cómo conectar un transistor correctamente. Las cuentas te dirán de qué valor debarán ser los otros componentes para que las corrientes y voltajes se den como debe ser.
¿En qué unidades se mide la corriente? En Amper.
¿En qué unidades se mide la tensión? En Volt.

Ahora te pregunto:
-¿Qué es un Amper?
-¿Qué es un Volt?

Fijate cómo un par de cuestiones así de básicas tienen una respuesta más complicada de lo que suponés...

Saludos


----------



## Limbo (Oct 27, 2009)

> Ahora te pregunto:
> -¿Qué es un Amper?
> -¿Qué es un Volt?
> 
> Fijate cómo un par de cuestiones así de básicas tienen una respuesta más complicada de lo que suponés...


Creo que hay dos diferencias en este asunto. Una cosa es saber que es y otra muy distinta saber como se produce.

Porque yo se que un amperio es I=q/t (q en Culombios y t en segundos) y un Culombio es 6,28-10^-18 electrones y la carga del electron es 1,602*10^-19 C , pero no se como se producen estas formulas, para eso eso imagino que hara falta entender otras cosas y asi infinitamente hasta que quieras parar de aprender, incluso si no paras y sigues aprendiendo y llegas al kit de la cuestion, creo, que todavia quedaran cosas por aprender que no han sido aun descubiertas.

Lo dificil no es que te lo expliquen, lo realmente complicado es entender lo que te explican o lees. Desde siempre he tenido una idea, la idea de que todo lo que podemos o no podemos hacer se basa en la autosugestion, aprender no es cuestion de capacidad, es cuestion de creer que la tienes.

En fin, es solo una opinion.
Saludos!


----------



## Cacho (Oct 28, 2009)

Estamos llegando más o menos a donde quería...



limbo dijo:


> Creo que hay dos diferencias en este asunto. Una cosa es saber que es y otra muy distinta saber como se produce.


Estamos de acuerdo, y creo que estaremos de acuerdo en que saber calcular algo y no entender qué es, no es algo muy útil.



limbo dijo:


> Porque yo se que un amperio es I=q/t (q en Culombios y t en segundos)...


Cerca. I es la corriente, y esa sí es C/s. Yo preguntaba qué era el Amper (¿Vas entendiendo el punto que planteaba sobre cuestiones elementales que no son tan directas como se supone?).



limbo dijo:


> ...y un Culombio es 6,28-10^-18 electrones y la carga del electron es 1,602*10^-19 C...


Esto se llama definición circular. Y es C=6,24*10^18 (el 18 es positivo) veces la carga de un electrón. De todas formas, no es un dato importante el número exacto. Quedémonos con que C=Carga eléctrica igual a la de un montón de millones de electrones.
Pero... ¿Electrón? ¿Carga eléctrica? ¿Qué son esas dos cosas? (acá llegás a una de las bases, y no me importa de qué están hechos los electrones, ¿eh?)



limbo dijo:


> ...llegas al *kit* de la cuestion...


_Quid_ (pronúnciese "cuid"). Es latín, no inglés.
Precisamente, es ese _quid_ el que estamos buscando. No el fin último (ahí te acercarías al nivel de un ingeniero/físico bastaaaante importante), sino el que alcanza para entender *qué es lo que se está calculando*.
El ejemplo de la mecánica puede servir acá. Si te dan una llave con un torquímetro y te dicen que ajustes un bulón "con X torque" (así le dicen acá), harás fuerza hasta que la agujita marque "X".
Si querés saber cómo se calcula qué torque lleva un bulón cualquiera, necesitás entender qué es el torque y para eso necesitás saber qué es una fuerza y algunas cosas más antes de poder pensar en la resistencia de los materiales que estás apretando (otro mundo aparte), las dilataciones y varias otras cosas.
Mejor mirar una tabla 

La idea que hay detrás de lo más simple de la electrónica (y lo más complejo no lo conozco, así que no me lo preguntes) maneja algunos conceptos simples, básicos y a veces aburidos, pero necesarios porque se reiteran hasta el hartazgo.



limbo dijo:


> Lo dificil no es que te lo expliquen, lo realmente complicado es entender lo que te explican o lees.


Por eso es necesario empezar por la base e ir subiendo... Y como bien decís, no es una cuestión de capacidad, sino de orden y ganas.

Así opino yo.
Saludos


----------



## Limbo (Oct 28, 2009)

Bueno, con el ejemplo del mecanico me situo, pero la cuestion es: ¿Que es un amperio?

Yo no quiero aprender electronica para decir "mira miara he puesto cuatro componentes, sé de electronica", a eso le llamo saber leer un mapa de carreteras, ¿pero a que no sabes como se hacen las carreteras? Pues bien, yo no quiero leer un mapa de carreteras (como hago actualmente), quiero saber leer el mapa, quiero saber hacer las carreteras y saber donde contruirlas, y como quiero saber todo eso, no creo que internet sea el mejor sitio para hacerlo, aunque no tenga la edad politicamente correcta para estudiar, lo voy a hacer, y porsupuesto que internet es un punto de ayuda en un estudio, pero no es un punto de partida para él.

Es incoherente decir esto en un foro que esta en internet, pero, antes de meterme en este foro he leido bastante por mi cuenta e intentado comprender, despues acudi aqui en busca de una 3ª forma de pensar.

Saludos.


----------



## lubeck (Oct 28, 2009)

Yo me encuentro casi en la misma situacion que limbo, y cabe resaltar creo yo, que con el ejemplo de la carretera... a lo mejor nunca voy a construir carreteras... pero sabria donde puedo acelerar mas mi auto y donde no, digamos por la peralta, grado de sinuosidad de una curva etc..., y como menciona esa 3a forma de pensar para mi es este foro y me gustaria tener una 4a que es la información que hay en la red pero esta como ya he mensionado es muy vasta.... 
bueno... me he saltado casi por completo la 1a... lo de los libros... a lo mejor ahi esta mi error...



> Por eso es necesario empezar por la base e ir subiendo... Y como bien decís, no es una cuestión de capacidad, sino de orden y ganas.


 yo creo que aqui esta el asunto de todo, ¿cual es esa base y orden?, 
forzosamente tengo que tener 13 años empezar en una escuela y todo eso o una escuela nocturna,  para los que ya nos es es muy tarde para eso, deberia haber una guia, curso intensivo, libro o algo... el tomo 1 y 2 de la electeronica 
(les hago mencion que apenas ayer me he propuesto encontrar algun libro, no en la red, que sirviera para el fin....)


> Ahora te pregunto:
> -¿Qué es un Amper?
> -¿Qué es un Volt?


ahora mismo solo se que un amper es la fuerza con la que fluye una corriente y el voltaje es la cantidad de corriente que fluye... de ahi en mas no tengo idea...


> Estamos de acuerdo, y creo que estaremos de acuerdo en que saber calcular algo y no entender qué es, no es algo muy útil.


si estoy totalmete de acuerdo ¿para calcularlo necesitaria mucho mas que eso?
saludos...


----------



## Nepper (Oct 28, 2009)

Tambien se puede dar el caso inverso, saber todo pero ni idea de la practica... (tal cual mi caso)
Un compañero, sabiendo que soy técnico, me pide que le arregle 3 heladeras (no pregunten por que tenía tantas), como 2 eran muy viejas, me permitieron "libre albedrío", o sea, que las rompa tanto como quiera mientras que al final funcionen... voy, veo el circuito de activacion, con la térmica, le saco ese enchufe de 3 patas y digo -Bueno, si el motor funciona, le tengo que meter 220v y debe andar- bueno, la cosa es que puse 220 en todas las formas posibles, en las 3 heladeras y los motores ni siquiera explotaban... pero que raro, yo se como funcionan los motores electricos, se que funcionan gracias al defasaje entre bobinas, y el defasaje es "físico" por lo que le aplico 220 y debe andar...
Mas tarde, hablando con mi tio que es un capo en motores, le pregunto... y me dice que el defasaje inicial debe ser generado por un capacitor...
Yo se que una espira por la que circula corriente sobre un campo magnético generea un par de rotación proporcional al la cantidad de espiras por la ley de gauss y bla, bla, bla... de hecho, me baje una guía rápida de motores electricos, que hablaba del bobinado, y todo eso... pero cuando llegué a la practica, toda la teoría se desmoronó...
Sin duda, mi tio me hablaba del defasaje, pero el se refería al defasaje entre las mismas corrientes, sin duda, yo sabía que el capacior generaba un real defasaje entre la tensión y la corriente. Esa es la diferencia entre el técnico, el de oficial (de oficio) y el Ingeniero.

Por eso veo inescesario hacer una guía simple... diganmé... Me imagino que todos hicieron ejercicios matemáticos, tal vez muchos hayan hecho derivadas... 
1)¿alguien me puede decir la derivada por definición?...   ahora,
2)seguro que todos saben cual es la derivada de x^2, luego,
3)utilizar el conceptos de derivadas para entender que la velocidad es la variación cte de posición...
El item 2 no implica saber 1, 3 no implica saber 1, pero 1 lleva a 2 y 3, sin duda, 3 implica conocer 1...

Por eso digo que el foro es lo justo y necesario, el foro es la base del arbol, está al nivel intelectual de cualquiera, al alcance de todos, en español y atención personalizada... ¿que guía te puede dar eso? lo mejor sería colaborar con la "wiki" de aca, haciendola como vos decis, de esta forma, tirás el link y todo joya...

Me olvidaba, che lubeck, si no recuerdo mal, Einstein dijo "Hay dos cosas Infinitas: el Universo y la estupidez humana... y sobre el primero no estoy seguro..."


----------



## Limbo (Oct 28, 2009)

> ahora mismo solo se que un amper es la fuerza con la que fluye una corriente y el voltaje es la cantidad de corriente que fluye... de ahi en mas no tengo idea...


¿No es al reves?


----------



## Cacho (Oct 28, 2009)

limbo dijo:


> Bueno, con el ejemplo del mecanico me situo, pero la cuestion es: ¿Que es un amperio?


1A=1C*s, pero ya no importa (ni nunca fue ese el objetivo). La cosa era llegar a la idea de carga eléctrica y explicar mi punto de que las cosas más simples que uno da por sentadas, no son ni tan simples ni tan sentadas.

Un electrón tiene una determinada carga eléctrica (no importa exactamente cuál) y entre algunos trillones (sí, millones de millones de millones) juntan una carga de 1C. Si por la punta de un cable entran esos trillones de "bichitos" en un segundo y sale una cantidad igual por la otra, podemos decir que hay una corriente de 1A. Un "miserable" y simple Amper.

¿Y un Volt? De esa todavía no arriesgó nadie nada. 1V=1J/C.
Esto es: Un Volt es la diferencia de potencial entre dos puntos que se obtiene al mover una carga de 1C haciendo un trabajo de 1J.
O sea, pongo esos trillones de electrones en un paquete y como está todo cargado se va a intentar "pegar" contra algo. Esas cosas de la atracción...
Supongamos que se pegó contra el auto y empiezo a arrastrar el paquete este separándolo de mi coche (hago fuerza, se mide en N). Cuando la fuerza que hice alcanza para realizar un trabajo de 1J (eso es 1N*m), decimos que el paquete de electrones tiene ahora una  diferencia de potencial un Volt con respecto al auto. *Supongamos* que queda a 1m del paragolpes.

Si hubieran sido un paquete con el doble de electrones (suman 2C) de electrones juntos la atracción hacia el auto habría sido del doble y la fuerza para llevarlo hasta ese mismo metro de separación también sería del doble. Tengo 2V.
Si hubiera separado el paquete original dos metros en lugar de uno tendría también 2V.

Supongamos que se hace un agujerito en cada uno de los tres paquetes (1C@1m, 2C@1m y 1C@2m) por el que pueden salir (y salen) electrones a razón de 1C/s hacia el auto.  ¿Cuál es la diferencia entre los tres casos?

Saludos

Edito:
@Lubeck: ¿Base? La matemática y la física. Mucha, cuanto más mejor. Y pasar a los conceptos más básicos antes de intentar entender los más avanzados habla del orden.
En general, si podés hacer el camino hacia atrás hasta lo básico desde el circuito que estés tratando de interpretar, entonces lo entendés. Si hay un punto en el que no podés seguir para atrás, empezalo desde lo más básico y fijate hasta donde llegás. Entre ambos límites está la brecha que te falta para entenderlo 

@Nepper: Derivada... Si no me acuerdo mal era el límite para x->0 del cociente incremental. ¿No? (fue hace mucho de esto...)


----------



## Limbo (Oct 28, 2009)

> Supongamos que se hace un agujerito en cada uno de los tres paquetes (1C@1m, 2C@1m y 1C@2m) por el que pueden salir (y salen) electrones a razón de 1C/s hacia el auto. ¿Cuál es la diferencia entre los tres casos?


1C@1m = ¿1V?
2C@1m = ¿2V?
1C@2m = ¿2V?

Son respuestas sin base, por logica, no sé si estaran bien.
Saludos!
P.D: Me gustan estos problemas.


----------



## Cacho (Oct 28, 2009)

limbo dijo:


> 1C@1m = ¿1V?
> 2C@1m = ¿2V?
> 1C@2m = ¿2V?
> 
> Son respuestas sin base, por logica, no sé si estaran bien.


Sí que están bien, pero no son lo que preguntaba. De hecho, esos datos están en el párrafo anterior al que citaste.

Esos son los valores en el instante en que se abren los agujeritos. Pensá qué pasa al transcurrir el tiempo en cada uno de los tres paquetes. Podés plantear las condiciones después de medio segundo, un segundo y dos segundos. Y más que esos números, es interesante la conclusión que puedas sacar de eso.

Saludos


----------



## Limbo (Oct 28, 2009)

> 1A=1C*s, pero ya no importa (ni nunca fue ese el objetivo)


¿Un amperio no es 1C/s?


----------



## Cacho (Oct 28, 2009)

limbo dijo:


> ¿Un amperio no es 1C/s?


pss: Sí  

Mi error, perdón. No tengo que escribir dormido.


----------



## lubeck (Oct 28, 2009)

ooopss, me dejaron con el ojo cuadrado, y a su vez al escucharlos sinceramente les digo que me he desmoralizado un poco, pero no me rindo... todavia... tomo sus consejos.... y algo que reafirmo es no subestimar a nada...
y anque no se nada del tema hare borron y cuenta nueva, empazar de cero....
y viendolo de otro punto de vista en realidad la guia que buscaba era esta charla, el empezar a enteder el concepto y la complejidad de la electronica....

Una cosa mas... digamos... los calculos yo veo que muchas formulas y que si los joules y que si los ampers y vollts y se sacan calculos casi micrometricos para al ultimo decir.... ah! pues ponle una resistencia de 10k que es la que hay en el mercado, con un margen de error considerable con respecto a los calculos, mi pregunta seria, ¿para que los calculos tan precisos?    

Saludos....

p.d. sobre la frase de Eistein si... asi lo dijo, (aunque el concepto lo dijo Verne mucho antes... me acabo de enterar) lo que pasa es que cuendo lo puse en lo amarillo que creo es la firma, solo estaba investigando como es que las ponian y fue lo primero que se vino a la mente... gracias por la nota...


----------



## MVB (Oct 28, 2009)

Bueno estuve leyendo por encima este foro.
En verdad una de las cosas que me desanima un poco de la electronica es que para poderla utilizar hay que saber todos los fenomenos fisicos muy bien.
Por eso muchas veces cuando comienzo algun proyecto sencillo, comienzo buscando una cosa, luego para saber esa cosa hay que saber otra, y asi se va como en una cadena, hasta que veo que me llevaria años aprender todas esas cosas. .
Lo bueno es que ya estoy estudiando la ingenieria electronica, aunque de aqui a que este aplicando todo lo aprendido falta un  buen tiempo. Mientras tanto seguire tratando de hacer mis experimentos y cosas sin profundizar demasiado...(aunque se que muchas veces es necesario).

Saludos colegas


----------



## Cacho (Oct 28, 2009)

lubeck dijo:


> ...sinceramente les digo que me he desmoralizado un poco...


¿Por? 



lubeck dijo:


> ...los calculos yo veo que muchas formulas y que si los joules y que si los ampers y vollts y se sacan calculos casi micrometricos para al ultimo decir.... ah! pues ponle una resistencia de 10k que es la que hay en el mercado, con un margen de error considerable con respecto a los calculos, mi pregunta seria, ¿para que los calculos tan precisos?


Al aplicar una fórmula te da un resultado, quizá con algunos cuantos decimales. 
Si sabés qué estás calculando sabrás qué tolerancia tenés en ese número que calculaste, y si es el valor mínimo, o un máximo, o algo que está más o menos al medio del rango.
Hay algunos valores que son asquerosamente críticos para obtener una respuesta exacta. Ahí se viene el poner resistencias en serie/paralelo para lograr el valor ese tan malditamente no comercial. Por suerte esos valores tan precisos no son la regla, sino la excepción.
Consultá las tablas de valores estándar de resistencias sobre el final del link y vas a poder ver a qué valores podés aproximar tus números. Los valores de la E12 son más que muy comunes de encontrar y los E24, bastante estándar.
La serie E48... Bueno, quizá algunos valores encuentres, pero no te hagas muchas ilusiones.

@Limbo: Me debés todavía la parte de las diferencias entre los "paquetes de electrones" de más arriba 

Saludos


----------



## lubeck (Oct 28, 2009)

mi desmoralizacion es porque crei que ya habia avanzado un poquito y veo que hay que regresar un poco mas atras, pues el que crei era el inicio, dista un poco de serlo... 
pero ya le estoy agarrando la punta al hilo y adelante....

Gracias en verdad... y seguiremos armando el preambulo del curso...


----------



## Cacho (Oct 28, 2009)

De nada Lubeck.

En realidad se puede empezar desde un poco más atrás, pero salteemos esa parte (ya llegará...). En lo que llevamos acá arriba vamos cerca ya de llegar a algo bueno. Es el paso siguiente a entender lo ya puesto (si se te ocurre cómo es lo de los C y los paquetes, posteá nomás).

Saludos


----------



## Limbo (Oct 29, 2009)

> Supongamos que se hace un agujerito en cada uno de los tres paquetes (1C@1m, 2C@1m y 1C@2m) por el que pueden salir (y salen) electrones a razón de 1C/s hacia el auto. ¿Cuál es la diferencia entre los tres casos?





> Esos son los valores en el instante en que se abren los agujeritos. Pensá qué pasa al transcurrir el tiempo en cada uno de los tres paquetes. Podés plantear las condiciones después de medio segundo, un segundo y dos segundos. Y más que esos números, es interesante la conclusión que puedas sacar de eso.





> @Limbo: Me debés todavía la parte de las diferencias entre los "paquetes de electrones" de más arriba


La verdad, no lo he entendido muy bien lo que querias decirme. Con diferencia me h econfundido con si era la diferencia llanamente o la diferencia d epotencial, de ahi el error del primer post con los V necesarios para mover las cargas.
Pero bueno, aun sin saber que me quieres sonsacar, voy a intentarlo de nuevo:
En el primer paquete (1C@1m) en medio segundo pasarian 2A, en un segundo 1A y en dos segundos 0,5A . En el segundo paquete (2C@1m) recorrerian en medio segundo 4A, en un segundo 2A y en dos segundos 1A. Por ultimo, en el tercer paquete (1C@2m) en medio segundo pasaran 2A, en un segundo 1A y en dos segundos 0,5A.

No obstante no le veo mucho sentido a estos resultados ya que en el primer paquete y el tercero los resultados coinciden y no tienen la misma diferencia de potencial.

Me he estrujao el cerebro pero o no me llega o no entendi bien los resultados que querias.

En cualquier caso creo que la conclusion que querias que llegara es que a mas segundos pasan menor carga puede impulsar xV, ya que la carga que en esos xS esta pasando es mayor. 

Esa es la conclusion que he llegado, pero vamos, son las 6 de la mañana y no se yo si habre estado muy fino con la respuesta...
Hazme un favor, respondela tu mismo si no quieres que me de un derrame cerebral..D

Saludos.


----------



## lubeck (Oct 29, 2009)

Saludos MVB



> Lo bueno es que ya estoy estudiando la ingenieria electronica, aunque de aqui a que este aplicando todo lo aprendido falta un buen tiempo. Mientras tanto seguire tratando de hacer mis experimentos y cosas sin profundizar demasiado...


 Yo quisiera aconsejarte si me das oportunidad... y segun mi exeriencia en la vida, es que con respecto a la escuela trates de ir un poco adelante de lo que te estan enseñando y asi solo vas reafirmando conceptos y sacando buenas calificaciones...
 Mira por caprichos de la vida, y por darte mi ejemplo yo trabaje en un despacho contable cuando era estudiante de Contaduria publica (no se cual seria el equivalente en otro paises) y a la escuela solo iba y reafirmaba lo que aprendia en el trabajo y estuve a punto de sacar una beca para la maestria, pero en otras materias teoricas no me iba muy bien y eso bajo mi promedio.... por eso este consejo, si tratas de ir adelante no batallas...


----------



## MVB (Oct 29, 2009)

Si claro eso tratro de hacer, en la U aun no me han enseñado nada de electronica, puesto que apenas estamos viendo las ciencias basicas, sin embargo yo ya hago algunos proyectos y cosas sencillas. En cuanto a lo de estudiar las materias teoricas .
Vaya lio con esas materias, me gusta mucho mas estudiar las practicas y dejar la teoria para la U, bueno aunque se sabe que al practicar tambien se estudia teoria.


----------



## Cacho (Oct 29, 2009)

limbo dijo:


> Pero bueno, aun sin saber que me quieres sonsacar, voy a intentarlo de nuevo:
> En el primer paquete (1C@1m) en medio segundo pasarian 2A, en un segundo 1A y en dos segundos 0,5A . En el segundo paquete (2C@1m) recorrerian en medio segundo 4A, en un segundo 2A y en dos segundos 1A. Por ultimo, en el tercer paquete (1C@2m) en medio segundo pasaran 2A, en un segundo 1A y en dos segundos 0,5A.
> 
> No obstante no le veo mucho sentido a estos resultados ya que en el primer paquete y el tercero los resultados coinciden y no tienen la misma diferencia de potencial.



Está bien que no le veas mucho sentido porque no son correctos los valores que pusiste, pero el razonamiento (aunque no es exacto) va por donde debe. Te hiciste lío con eso de las corrientes: Sale a razón de 1C/s, o sea a razónde 1A y no más.

En el primero (1C@1m), al cabo de ½s queda ½C@1m. Eso es ½V en este caso.
en 1s quedan 0C@1m, o sea, sólo queda el paquete y de electricidad ni hablamos.

El segundo, con 2C@1m, en ½s quedan 1,5C@1m. Eso significan 1,5V en nuestro caso. Al segundo hay 1C@1m, es decir, 1V y a los 2s hay ya 0C@1m. Otra vez, quedó el paquete vacío.

El tercero tiene 0,5C@2m en la primera medición (1V) y 0C@2m al cabo de un segundo.

Si te hacés una tablita con esos valores vas a ver cómo con una corriente constante los voltajes van bajando de maneras distintas. Esto obedece a las distintas maneras de lograr lo mismo y se parece MUCHO a cómo trabaja una pila.
Suponé que tenés dos  pilas de 1,5V y una cantidad X de Coulombs para entregar en la primera y 2X en la segunda.
Conectás ambas en circuitos idénticos donde el consumo es igual y al cabo de cierto tiempo la primera se agota. En la segunda tenés todavía la mitad de la carga.

Ejemplo:
Si
- Una fuera de 750mAh y la otra es de 1500mAh y
- El circuito toma una corriente de 750mA, entonces

Al cabo de una hora se agota la primera (no hay más Coulomb para entregar) y a la otra todavía le queda la mitad. ¿Se entiende? 
(No es exactamente así, pero es una buena aproximación)



limbo dijo:


> *Me he estrujao el cerebro* pero o no me llega o no entendi bien los resultados que querias.


Ese es el objetivo. Si pensás qué pueda ser lo que pasa, sirve, por más que no sea el razonamiento exacto.



limbo dijo:


> En cualquier caso creo que la conclusion que querias que llegara es que a mas segundos pasan menor carga puede impulsar xV, ya que la carga que en esos xS esta pasando es mayor.


Algo así, sí. Con lo de las pilas entenderás a dónde apuntaba.
Y ahora te desafío a que, con el mismo ejemplo de los paquetes, me digas cómo harías la analogía de un cortocircuito (qué harías para producirlo) y qué voltajes tendrías en los mismos tiempos que antes.

Dato: En un cortocircuito la corriente tiende a infinito (está limitada por el máximo que pueda entregar la fuente).

Saludos


----------



## Limbo (Oct 29, 2009)

> Algo así, sí. Con lo de las pilas entenderás a dónde apuntaba.
> Y ahora te desafío a que, con el mismo ejemplo de los paquetes, me digas cómo harías la analogía de un cortocircuito (qué harías para producirlo) y qué voltajes tendrías en los mismos tiempos que antes.
> 
> Dato: En un cortocircuito la corriente tiende a infinito (está limitada por el máximo que pueda entregar la fuente).


Pero ahora mismo en la analogia no hay ninguna resistencia entre el paquete y el coche, tan solo la del cable que lo une o lo que sea, y es un dato desconocido, asi que si ya estan unidos los paquetes con el coche, no se me ocurre como puede producirse un corto porque en realidad ya estan en corto ¿no?
Esta vez no entiendo el desafio...
¿Una pista?
Saludoos!


----------



## Cacho (Oct 29, 2009)

Habíamos dicho que por el agujerito podía salir de a 1A y nada más. Pongamos que el diámetro es el que en este modelo limita la corriente.


----------



## Limbo (Oct 29, 2009)

> Y ahora te desafío a que, con el mismo ejemplo de los paquetes, me digas cómo harías la analogía de un cortocircuito (qué harías para producirlo)


 Creo que acortando el "cable" que une a el paquete y el coche, en este caso, seria la distancia que los separa. Lo que pasaria es que por una union x de menor tamaño pasarian mas Culombios.


> y qué voltajes tendrías en los mismos tiempos que antes


 Pues segun las distancias a las que las ponga pero a menor distancia menos julios de energia necesarios, por lo que habran menos voltios en cada caso.

 No pongo datos porque me acabo de dar cuenta de que no me cuadra una cosa. Te explico:
 Paquete Nº1 = 1C@1m = 1V = 1J 
 Paquete Nº2 = 2C@1m = 2V = 1J
 Paquete Nº3 = 1C@2m = 2V = 2J

 Entonces, si 1V=1J/1C, tenemos que en el primer paquete (1J/1C=1V) coincide, en el segundo (1J/2C=0.5V) no coincide, y en el tercero (2J/1C=2V) si coincide, por tanto, o la formula 1V=1J/1C esta mal o tubimos un error de calculo.



limbo dijo:


> 1C@1m = ¿1V?
> 2C@1m = ¿2V?
> 1C@2m = ¿2V?
> 
> ...


Y seguidamente tu me respondiste:


Cacho dijo:


> Sí que están bien, pero no son lo que preguntaba. De hecho, esos datos están en el párrafo anterior al que citaste.
> 
> Saludos



No se, a causa de esto me estoy liando. 
Saludos!


----------



## Cacho (Oct 29, 2009)

Por lo que escribís, no sabés la diferencia entre fuerza, trabajo y energía. Y es algo importante.

A ver: Como yo hice *fuerza* tirando de los paquetes para alejarlos una cierta distancia, generé un cierto *trabajo (Fuerza*distancia)*. Eso le agregó *energía* al sistema paquetes/auto. Si soltara los paquetes, serían atraídos (cerraditos y todo) hacia el punto de donde partimos por una *fuerza* opuesta a la que hice yo antes.
Cuando llegan hasta donde fue el inicio, la energía que yo había logrado agregar al asunto, se acabó. Esa energía que agregué se llama *energía potencial*.
¿Por qué potencial? Porque _puede _llegar a transformarse en trabajo, pero hay algo que no la deja (en este caso, la pared del paquete).
Como los até con una soga (o los dejé fijos a esa distancia de la manera que fuera), hay energía que _puede _liberarse desde los paquetes. Hay más energía potencial en los paquetes que en el auto.

Y al voltaje se lo llama "potencial" o "diferencia de potencial". ¿Por qué será? 
Cuando tiro del  paquete de electrones (1Coulomb) alejándolo de la posición inicial (haciendo fuerza, que multiplicada por la distancia se convierte en trabajo) les voy agregando energía potencial. Cuando el trabajo que hago es de 1J, puedo decir que ese paquete de 1C tiene 1V de potencial con respecto a mi referencia (el auto en este caso).
Habíamos convenido que, por las imaginarias condiciones de nuestro sistema y por conveniencia nuestra, el potencial de 1V se alcanzaba a 1m del auto.
Un paquete de 1C llevado a 1m del auto tendrá entonces 1V de potencial más que el auto mismo.
Si soltamos los electrones todos de golpe (rompiendo el paquete, por ejemplo), tenemos el cortocircuito y en el mismo instante en que se rompe el paquete, el potencial (los Volt del sistema) se pierde porque los electrones no están más controlados. Eso es verdad ya sea una carga de 1C, 2C o diez millones.

Imaginalo como una escopeta (para este caso puntual). Apuntás hacia el auto y en el cartucho tenés un montón de perdigones (serán los electrones). En la pólvora tendrás energía potencial, que _puede_ transformarse en movimiento si se dan las condiciones. Mientras tanto, está almacenada.
Ahora disparás (o sea, rompés el paquete). Los perdigones (electrones) salen disparados hacia el auto, ganando velocidad y en la escopeta, apenas disparada, ya no queda ni un poquito de energía potencial. Toda la energía que había almacenada (Volts en nuestro ejemplo) se la llevaron los perdigones (electrones).

¿Se entiende?

Saludos


----------



## Limbo (Oct 29, 2009)

> ¿Se entiende?


Creo que si, ahora bien, no estoy muy seguro jeje 

Solo que el ejemplo del coche me ha confundido yo creo, ¿porque la fuerza para alejar el paquete la hace el coche o la hace una "fuerza ajena"?


----------



## lubeck (Oct 29, 2009)

Lei como unas 10veces el ejemplo y creo tambien entendi tu ejemplo, pero igual me surgio la misma duda, se supone que la fuerza la aplico yo y el coche ¿es solo un punto de referencia?

si entiendi bien la teoria del ejemplo, quisiera aventurarme a traducirlo un poco a la realidad:
si yo tengo una pila y le conecto en ambos polos una resistencia de cualquir valor.
supongo que y dando por cierto que la energia fluye de polo negativo a positivo, entoces en el material del polo negativo(auto) se encuentra almacenada la energia, y el material del polo positivo es el que ejerce la fuerza de atraccion(yo jalando el paquete), ¿no seria asi?


----------



## asherar (Oct 29, 2009)

Ojo que las analogías sirven para hacerse una idea nomás. 

Parece que saben del tema, así que les dejo una pregunta. 

Un burro hace fuerza al tirar de un carro que está inicialmente en reposo. 
El carro ejerce sobre el burro una fuerza igual y opuesta (principio de acción y reacción). 
La resultante de dos fuerzas iguales y opuestas es cero. 
Entonces: ¿ por qué se mueve el carro ?


----------



## MVB (Oct 29, 2009)

Alejandro Sherar dijo:


> Ojo que las analogías sirven para hacerse una idea nomás.
> 
> Parece que saben del tema, así que les dejo una pregunta.
> 
> ...




Por que es un superburro , o depronto el hombre invisible lo esta empujando 

Bueno ahora hablando en serio.
El no saber la respuesta a esta pregunta, me hace sentir como si hubiera perdido el tiempo en mi curso de fisica


----------



## Limbo (Oct 29, 2009)

> Entonces: ¿ por qué se mueve el carro ?


Porque el carro estaba en una pendiente con dos calzos en las ruedas traseras. Al quitar los calzos la pendiente ejerce una fuerza que descompensa y se mueve. 

En serio, no sé, pero es la unica explicacion que le he encontrado, es eso, o que le meten peso al carro.
*Edito:* Se me ha iluminado la bombilla: Al burro le da por tirar y se rompe la cuerda que une al carro con el burro  No sé, son delirios de un pensante, que disfruta con ello..
Saludos!


----------



## Cacho (Oct 29, 2009)

limbo dijo:


> ¿porque la fuerza para alejar el paquete la hace el coche o la hace una "fuerza ajena"?


La fuerza para alejar el paquete la hago yo. El auto está parado y no hace absolutamente nada más que servir de referencia y atraer los electrones.
Puse como ejemplo el auto porque fue lo que había por la ventana cuando estaba escribiendo. Simplemente fue la primera cosa ferromagnética que vi.

Podemos reemplazarlo por un poste de metal, la armadura medieval del museo o una gigantesca letra _P_, por "punto de referencia". Eso no importa.

Lubeck, ahí va la cosa. Sólo no nos metamos todavía con los polos porque por convención (se lo debemos a la historia) la corriente va de positivo a negativo, pero los electrones viajan desde el negativo al positivo. Mejor no meternos con el puntito ese todavía.

Ale, dame un poco de changüí, que si no es con analogías no arranca el electrón... Después las tiramos a la basura. En cuanto a tu pregunta, para no romper el misterio (está generando lindo alboroto, parece), sólo voy a decir que algunos partidos políticos, a *fuerza *de *internas* fraudulentas, han generado malestar entre sus afiliados. 

Saludos


----------



## fernandob (Oct 29, 2009)

habria que preguntarle al burro .


----------



## Limbo (Oct 29, 2009)

> si el burro No es capaz de ejercer la fuerza suficiente para venceer la inercia de el carro, o sea para iniciar el movimiento , nunca se movera y sera como dice alejandro.
> pero si el burro supera la fuerza necesaria se movera el carro y de ahi en mas la fuerza necesaria sera menor.


Yo entendi que el burro ya estaba haciendo la fuerza maxima que puede ejercer. Aver si nos lo aclara Alenjandro.


> la verdad .......me parece que deberian de haber pasado por plastilina y temperas antes de meterse en electronica o fisica.


Este es el primer comentario que leo de ti y que pienso que esta fuera de lugar.

En fin, *Cacho*, con esto que ha habido de por medio ni sé por donde ivamos.

Saludos!


----------



## Cacho (Oct 29, 2009)

Por aquello de cómo hacer un cortocircuito con los paquetes de electrones, fuerza, trabajo y energía. Y el burro con el carro


----------



## garzon (Oct 29, 2009)

es excelente este articulo esta muy bien diseñado espero que pueda leer los demas, si son asi de facil seguro los entendere y pues aprendere mas sobre la electronica espero ver mas gracias por este articulo espero que me esten avisando cuando vuelven a colocar nuevos temas asi como estos pues es muy importante a`prender esto


----------



## Limbo (Oct 29, 2009)

Cacho dijo:


> Por aquello de cómo hacer un cortocircuito con los paquetes de electrones, fuerza, trabajo y energía. Y el burro con el carro


DDDDDDD Por fin veo los numeros hechos realidaaad 
Muy bueno!


----------



## Tacatomon (Oct 29, 2009)

... La teoria no es nada sin la practica ejeje.


----------



## Cacho (Oct 29, 2009)

No vayas a creer que la foto es la solución a lo que planteó Ale. Esa la tenés que buscar por otro lado 

Bueno, la cosa con el corto era precisamente mostrar cómo cuando se produce, la corriente corre loca y descontrolada, produciendo una caída total de voltaje. Colapsa la fuente.

Bueno, hasta recién los electrones salían de un paquete hacia un auto. Tiremos el auto (no, mejor lo vendemos) y pongamos una batería de 6V. Nada caro para empezar.
Por convención, y como decía antes, la corriente circula de "+" a "-". No importa cómo se mueven los electrones ahora. Adoptemos la convención.

Ya no salen disparados del paquete los electrones. Usemos un cable. Ese cable va a ser conductor, por supuesto, y vamos a poner una resistencia en serie para no caer en el tema del corto. Ahora la corriente viene circulando por el cable, toda desordenada, contenta,  a sus anchas, pero... Aparece la mala resistencia que le pone un freno.
¿Por qué? Porque son malas conductoras, o mejor dicho, están hechas de  peores conductores que los cables.
Ahora juntemos esto del freno con aquello de los Volt. Para que halla voltaje necesitás que haya una determinada cantidad de electrones y acá viene una cosa que es importante entender, y bien.

*Antes* de la resistencia tenías disponibles todos los electrones que la batería es capaz de entregar (supongamos que son 10C). Llegan todos  a la resistencia, pero *no pasan* todos. Supongamos que pasara a razón de 1C/s. Todo lo demás se frena.
Esa corriente (es 1A, evidentemente) pasa derechito hasta el otro polo (el negativo) de la batería. El positivo, como puede entregar el Amper que "se va", mantiene el voltaje estable y suministra lo que está circulando.

Párrafo aparte para una cosa importante: Las leyes son leyes porque se cumplen, no porque se puedan demostrar matemáticamente. Más aún, NO se pueden demostrar matemáticamente, sino que simplemente se cumplen. Punto.
Si se pudieran demostrar serían teoremas o alguna otra cosa. Pero son leyes.

Volviendo al tema, Ohm vio algo de esto y "se avivó" de que de acuerdo a la corriente que pasaba era lo que se perdía de voltaje *en la resistencia* y se inspiró: Dijo V=I*R.
Eso, aritmética mediante es lo mismo que I=V/R y R=V/I. Útil. Muy útil.

En el circuito que adjunto (es uno muy simple) tenés la batería a la izquierda, un conductor conectando el borne positivo con la resistencia R1 y otro de la resitencia al negativo.
Y ahora le toca al que lee, que el que escribe está cansado 
- Según la convención, la corriente circula en sentido... (horario/antihorario)
- ¿Y en qué sentido se mueven los electrones? 
- ¿Qué valor tiene que tener R1 para que la corriente sea de 1,25A?
- ¿Cuál es el valor comercial con el que aproximarías ese?
- Si R1 fuera de 820 Ohm, ¿cuánta corriente circularía por ella?
- Si quiero que en R1 haya una caída de 2V, ¿de qué valor tiene que ser? (esta tiene trampa)

Y después, un par de cosas y vamos con la potencia de la resistencia. En realidad, qué es la potencia y después la que disipa la resistencia.

Saludos


----------



## lubeck (Oct 29, 2009)

Ahi voy hago el intento... 
- Según la convención, la corriente circula en sentido... (horario/antihorario)
R.-Horario
- ¿Y en qué sentido se mueven los electrones?
R.-Antihorario 
- ¿Qué valor tiene que tener R1 para que la corriente sea de 1,25A?
4.8Ohms
- ¿Cuál es el valor comercial con el que aproximarías ese?
4.7Ohms
- Si R1 fuera de 820 Ohm, ¿cuánta corriente circularía por ella?
7Miliampers
- Si quiero que en R1 haya una caída de 2V, ¿de qué valor tiene que ser? (esta tiene trampa)
supongo que una resistencia de 4ohm y un poder de disipacion enorme...


----------



## Limbo (Oct 30, 2009)

> - Si quiero que en R1 haya una caída de 2V, ¿de qué valor tiene que ser? (esta tiene trampa)


No sé si la pregunta es solo demostrativa, pero en principio, ¿la suma de todas las caidas no debe de ser igual al voltaje de la fuente?

Pero bueno, por calcular y ver lo que ocurriria:
Si caen 2V en R1 y tenemos que pasan 1A por la resistencia, la resistencia R1 deberia de ser de 2ohms, pero si luego hacemos 6V/2ohm nos da 3A y supuestamente pasaban 1A por la resistencia. No lo veo muy logico. Si cayeran 6V seria 6V/1A = 6ohms y ahora si nos da bien el resultado si calculamos 6V/6ohm = 1A, ¿Si?.

Saludos.


----------



## asherar (Oct 30, 2009)

Mi pregunta resultó demasiado off-topic. Sorry! 

Me imagino una posible respuesta: 

"Con razón yo hago fuerza, y fuerza, y siento que no avanzo para ningún lado !!"
 Firmado: El burro.


----------



## lubeck (Oct 30, 2009)

Jajajajaja.....
por eso no respondi nada.... nunca he sido bueno para las preguntas capciosas....
yo hubiera respondido que se mueve porque esta en este mundo y el mundo esta en movimiento...


----------



## Nepper (Oct 30, 2009)

buenas! con respecto a la del burro con el carro... es por la relatividad... c=3*10^8 m/s que a su vez es b/w=1/raiz(e*u)
en otras palabras, el burro está quieto y el carro tambien, pero se mueven en relación al sol... o sea, estan viajando a varios kilomentros por hora... y si lo vemos parados en un foton, el burro y la carreta se mueven a la velocidad de la luz... ¿me explico?

todo gracias a oersted!!!¿?¿?¿?¿?¿?¿

en la foto no entiendo una cosa.... ¿que se rompió? ¿el burro de arranque o la transmision? 

(momento de delirio, creo conveniente aclararlo...)


----------



## Cacho (Oct 30, 2009)

Bien Lubeck... Te ganaste un cigarro, pero como  caíste en la tramposa no te lo doy encendido 


lubeck dijo:


> supongo que una resistencia de 4ohm y un poder de disipacion enorme...


¿Qué cuenta hiciste?
Adivino que 2V=0,5A*R <=> 4V/A=R <=> R=4 Ohm. ¿Y la corriente por qué sería de 0,5A?. Más abajo está la explicación de esto y de la otra "trampa". Sí, había dos trampas.

Limbo también cayó en la misma, pero con un "toque de distinción", por decirle de alguna manera.


limbo dijo:


> Si caen 2V en R1 y tenemos que pasan 1A por la resistencia, la resistencia R1 deberia de ser de 2ohms, pero si luego hacemos 6V/2ohm nos da 3A y supuestamente pasaban 1A por la resistencia. No lo veo muy logico. Si cayeran 6V seria 6V/1A = 6ohms y ahora si nos da bien el resultado si calculamos 6V/6ohm = 1A...


Vamos por partes. Por la resistencia no se especificó cuánta corriente iba a pasar, pero la buscaste para evitar caer en un sistema indeterminado. Maldita matemática...
Si tenés que V=I*R, necesitás SI O SI tener dos datos ([V;I], [R;I] o [V;R]) para calcular el tercero de manera única (esa era la primera trampa). Es eso o tener otra ecuación más. Agregó también este detalle correcto:


limbo dijo:


> No sé si la pregunta es solo demostrativa, pero en principio, ¿la suma de todas las caidas no debe de ser igual al voltaje de la fuente?


En este caso es evidente que de un lado de la resistencia hay 6V, y del otro hay 0V. ¿Cómo hacer para que caigan sólo 2V? 
Esa es la segunda trampa.

Cambiando un poquito el circuito, tenemos esto otro de acá abajo.
Y digo yo...
- ¿Valor de R1 para que en ella caigan 2v (de nuevo) sabiendo que R2 es de 18 Ohm? (Pista: La corriente que circula por las dos resistencias es la misma y la caída total deberá ser de 6V)
- ¿Valor comercial que mejor aproxima a ese?
- ¿Qué error implica esa diferencia entre el calculado y el comercial? (en porcentaje del voltaje deseado)
- ¿Cómo mejorarías ese número? (usando combinaciones de resistecias de valores comerciales)
- ¿Y si el error pudiera ser del 1% o menor? (si lo lograste en el paso anterior, hacé una aproximación distinta que quede lo más cerca posible )
- Acá está lo complicado: Si no se fija un valor para R2, ¿Qué valor deberá tener R1 para lograr la misma caída de 2V? 
En realidad no es complicado, sólo es cuestión de trabajar con variables en lugar de números.
- En base a eso anterior, ¿qué pasa si las dos resistencias tienen el mismo valor? (esto puede servir para resolver lo anterior en caso de que no haya salido)

Mejor lo dejo así, que si seguimos preguntando no terminamos nunca.

Saludos

Offtopic
@Ale: El ejemplo del carro y el del viento contra las velas del velero son típicos. Dale con la explicación si querés, que el offtopic es bien recibido y agradecido acá 
Sale una Física I con fuerzas internas para la mesa 3.


----------



## Limbo (Oct 30, 2009)

> *Antes* de la resistencia tenías disponibles todos los electrones que la batería es capaz de entregar (supongamos que son 10C). Llegan todos a la resistencia, pero *no pasan* todos. Supongamos que pasara a razón de 1C/s. Todo lo demás se frena.
> *Esa corriente (es 1A, evidentemente) pasa derechito hasta el otro polo (el negativo) de la batería*. El positivo, como puede entregar el Amper que "se va", mantiene el voltaje estable y suministra lo que está circulando.





> Vamos por partes. Por la resistencia no se especificó cuánta corriente iba a pasar, pero la buscaste para evitar caer en un sistema indeterminado. Maldita matemática...


Yo entendi en ese parrafo que pasarian 1A por la resistencia.


Las respuestas:
*- ¿Valor de R1 para que en ella caigan 2v (de nuevo) sabiendo que R2 es de 18 Ohm? *
9 ohms
*- ¿Valor comercial que mejor aproxima a ese?*8,2 ohms*- ¿Qué error implica esa diferencia entre el calculado y el comercial? (en porcentaje del voltaje deseado)*
9% menos voltaje
*- ¿Cómo mejorarías ese número? (usando combinaciones de resistecias de valores comerciales)*
Con dos resistencias de 18 ohm en paralelo.
*- ¿Y si el error pudiera ser del 1% o menor? (si lo lograste en el paso anterior, hacé una aproximación distinta que quede lo más cerca posible )*
Dos resistencias de 4,7 en serie.
*- Acá está lo complicado: Si no se fija un valor para R2, ¿Qué valor deberá tener R1 para lograr la misma caída de 2V? *
*En realidad no es complicado, sólo es cuestión de trabajar con variables en lugar de números.*
A ver, la unica solucion que me viene a la cabeza es que R1 para que caigan 2V tiene que ser la mitad de R2, es decir, R1 = R2/2
*- En base a eso anterior, ¿qué pasa si las dos resistencias tienen el mismo valor? (esto puede servir para resolver lo anterior en caso de que no haya salido)*
Si tienen el mismo valor de R ambas tendras la misma caida de voltaje.

Aunque para muchos esto sea coser y cantar y no les sirve para nada, a mi me vuelve loco estos ejercicios. Realmente es lo que mas hecho en falta en internet, ejercicios de este tipo.

Saludos!


----------



## asherar (Oct 30, 2009)

Cacho dijo:


> Sale una Física I con fuerzas internas para la mesa 3.



Y, sí, es capciosa. 
Es la típica pregunta para que los estudiantes de Física en 1er año de la facultad se cuestionen los sistemas de referencia, el movimiento relativo y las leyes de Newton. 

Bueno, la cosa es que Acción y Reacción *nunca* están aplicadas en el mismo punto, o en el mismo sistema. Justamente porque surgen de una *inter*-acción => hay objetos que interactúan. 
Por lo tanto Acción y Reacción no se suman para calcular la resultante. 

El caso es medio confuso porque además el carro *respecto* del burro no se mueve tampoco. 

Para no emprenderla con dibujitos lo voy a decir lo más claro que pueda solo con palabras. El resto me lo buscan en los libros ... que no muerden !!!

Primero que nada hay que establecer el sistema de referencia que se considera quieto y el sistema cuyo movimiento se analiza. 

1) Digamos que el piso está quieto (obvio no ?).

a) Si el sistema analizado es el carro, la unica fuerza *tractora* es la que ejerce el burro (F). Hay otras fuerzas (peso, rozamiento de las ruedas, presión atmosférica, empuje del aire), pero no son las decisivas para el movimiento. 

b) Si el sistema analizado es el burro las fuerzas más importantes son el rozamiento estático con el piso y la reacción del carro (-F). Esta suma sí es diferente de cero y es la que origina el movimiento *respecto del piso*. 

2) Si pensamos que el carro está quieto, resulta que el burro también, y el que se mueve *es el piso, girando hacia atrás del burro con planeta y todo*. 

Saludos

PD: Me gustó eso del "transformador".


----------



## lubeck (Oct 30, 2009)

- ¿Valor de R1 para que en ella caigan 2v (de nuevo) sabiendo que R2 es de 18 Ohm? (Pista: La corriente que circula por las dos resistencias es la misma y la caída total deberá ser de 6V)
igual que limbo 9 ohms y no le copie hice el calculo eh!

- ¿Valor comercial que mejor aproxima a ese?
Igual a limbo

- ¿Qué error implica esa diferencia entre el calculado y el comercial? (en porcentaje del voltaje deseado)
Igual a limbo

- ¿Cómo mejorarías ese número? (usando combinaciones de resistecias de valores comerciales)
Entiendo bien el razonamiento de limbo, pero no tenia idea de que asi se pudiera mejorar.

- ¿Y si el error pudiera ser del 1% o menor? (si lo lograste en el paso anterior, hacé una aproximación distinta que quede lo más cerca posible )
igual que la respuesta que di antes.


- Acá está lo complicado: Si no se fija un valor para R2, ¿Qué valor deberá tener R1 para lograr la misma caída de 2V? 
En realidad no es complicado, sólo es cuestión de trabajar con variables en lugar de números.
yo aplicaria la sig formula I=Vc/vt y calcularia las resistencia en base a ese amperaje
con respecto a los 4Volts y 2 volt respectivamente...
ejemplo I=2/6=.33333
   r1=4/.3333=12ohm
  r2=2/.3333=6Ohms

- En base a eso anterior, ¿qué pasa si las dos resistencias tienen el mismo valor? (esto puede servir para resolver lo anterior en caso de que no haya salido)
pienso lo mismo que limbo, o no entendi bien la pregunta, porque creo no se podria calcular una caida de 2v en una.. o si


----------



## Cacho (Oct 30, 2009)

¡Buenas respuestas las de ambos!

Casi todo bien. Esta no estuvo mal, pero es mejorable


limbo dijo:


> *- ¿Y si el error pudiera ser del 1% o menor? (si lo lograste en el paso anterior, hacé una aproximación distinta que quede lo más cerca posible )*
> Dos resistencias de 4,7 en serie.


¿Qué tal una de 6,8 Ohm en serie con una de 2,2 Ohm?
¿Y poner 4,7+3,3+1 Ohm?
¿Y una de 5,6+3,3 Ohm?
¿No aproximan mejor que dos de 4,7 Ohm? ¿Por qué las dos iguales? Más adelante habrá alguna que otra razón para eso, pero si lo que buscábamos era sólo aproximar el valor...
A todos nos pasa esto de cerrarnos en una idea y no poder ver "un poquito al costado", por más que la solución era así de simple.



lubeck dijo:


> yo aplicaria la sig formula I=Vc/vt y calcularia las resistencia en base a ese amperaje
> con respecto a los 4Volts y 2 volt respectivamente...
> ejemplo I=2/6=.33333
> r1=4/.3333=12ohm
> r2=2/.3333=6Ohms


Más o menos por ahí podés hacerlo, pero date cuenta de que caés en fijar uno de los parámetros (la corriente) para calcular la relación de las resistencias (que efectivamente es 1 a 2 como decía Limbo).
Aplicando la lógica: Si la caída es de 2V en una resistencia y de 4V, claramente es el doble la una de la otra. Como la corriente es la misma, necesariamente una será el doble de la otra. Este caso es fácil de ver así.

Podés pensarlo así (Limbo también, claro, y quien lea puede hacerlo), a ver qué te parece: Como la corriente es la misma a través de las dos resistencias, la caída de voltaje total será V=I*R1+I*R2=I*(R1+R2). Eso es claro, ¿no?.
Separemos en dos aquello y V1 será el voltaje que caerá en R1 y V2... "Lo dejo a tu criterio" como dice la sagaz filósofa argentina Karina Jelinek .

```
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J2hcyX63cd8
```

Queda V1=I*R1 y V2=I*R2 y esta última ecuación es lo mismo que decir I=V2/R2 y se viene lo mágico: el reemplazo. Finalmente llegamos a que V1=I*R1=V2*R1/R2.
Escribir esos pasos en un papel ayuda a ver cómo se llega a la fórmula. A agarrar el lápiz.

Pasado en limpio queda V1=V2*R1/R2 y eso es lo mismo que decir V1/V2=R1/R2. La matemática que se usa para esto no es muy avanzada, pero hay que estar dispuesto a usarla. En este caso V1 era 2V, V2 era obviamente 4V (el resto) asíque la cuenta sale solita. Si V1 hubiera sido 3,7266V, misma cuenta y te daría la relación que deberían guardar las dos resistencias.
Más todavía, V (el total) es la suma de las dos caídas (y viceversa), entonces V1/(V-V1)=R1/R2. Deducción a cargo del lector, que es simple de hacer.




limbo dijo:


> *- En base a eso anterior, ¿qué pasa si las dos resistencias tienen el mismo valor? (esto puede servir para resolver lo anterior en caso de que no haya salido)*
> Si tienen el mismo valor de R ambas tendras la misma caida de voltaje.


Eeeeexactamente. Acaban de ver cómo se hace un divisor de voltaje 

Bueno, divisor de voltaje... ¿Y de corriente no hay? Sí que hay.
Precisamente eso de poner dos resistencias de 18 Ohm en paralelo hace algo interesante con las corrientes. Dejo dos esquemas: En Corrientes1 están esas en paralelo y en Corrientes2 están las de 4,7 Ohm en serie. A ver qué idea se les ocurre con respecto a las corrientes I1, I2 e I3 (a pensar, che, que todo en bandeja no está bueno: me hacen trabajar).

Corrientes2 tiene el agregado de R4 *solamente *para *una* cosa y es preguntar qué caída de tensión hay en ella (tiene el valor puesto y todo). Para todo lo demás se ignora (otra vez hay "trampa", a ver quién lo calcula bien). 
Los números de las resistencias (y las corrientes) no coinciden de un esquema al otro. Eso no es ninguna trampa, sino un poco de desorden al dibujar. Sepan disculpar por favor y pónganlos como mejor les parezca.

Saludos


PS:
Linda explicación, pero...


Alejandro Sherar dijo:


> PD: Me gustó eso del "transformador"


Esa me desconcertó... ¿De dónde viene? (aguante el offtopic)


----------



## asherar (Oct 31, 2009)

Lo del "transformadormador", yo tampoco sé dónde lo han iniciado, pero lo usan todos los foristas "antiguos". 
Debe ser por algún comentario de alguien que la pifió hace tiempo.


----------



## lubeck (Oct 31, 2009)

Aver si entendi bien pero se supone que la corriente del circuito1 total es de .22222 lo que varia es la caida de voltaje  en la r2 seria de 4v y en el paralelo seria de 2v con  una corriente de  .1111 en cada una de las resistencias(1y3).... segun yo... ahi estamos dividiendo la corriente en dos lineas....
y en el circuito2 las caida de voltaje seria y aver si no me equivoco 
r1 1.029
r2 3.94
r3 1.029
*r4 0*
me parece que ya le estoy empezando a entedender a esto de los calculos, digo... espero que sea asi...
Saludos....


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Oct 31, 2009)

Alejandro Sherar dijo:


> Lo del "transformador", yo tampoco sé dónde lo han iniciado, pero lo usan todos los foristas "antiguos".
> Debe ser por algún comentario de alguien que la pifió hace tiempo.



Mensaje temporal:   Ese fue un error en una rutina experimental que estoy depurando. Si ven otra palabra "rara" les agradezco que me avisen.

Saludos.


----------



## Limbo (Oct 31, 2009)

> r1 1.029
> r2 3.94
> r3 1.029
> *r4 0*


Hice los calculos y me salieron iguales (decimales). Pero le falto un dato. Como por R4 no circula I alguna la caida es 0V. Claro esta que si circularia alguna I ya que copntamos la union en paralelo con R4 como 0 ohms pero realmente el trozito de cable o lo que sea si que tendria una resistencia, po rlo que si que circularia una pequeñisima corriente.

Solo queria aportar ese comentario. Los resultados de mis calculos no lo veo logico publicarlos si ya estan solucioandos.
Gracias por todo.
Saludos!


----------



## lubeck (Oct 31, 2009)

offtopic: hay caray... vi los murcielaguitos y pense... en la ma... ya me cayo el virus del ping pong version halloween.....


----------



## fernandob (Oct 31, 2009)

yo tambien lubeck ....de donde salen ????????


----------



## Cacho (Oct 31, 2009)

fernandob dijo:


> yo tambien lubeck ....de donde salen ????????



Mhhhh... Malditos paganos y sus costumbres... 



lubeck dijo:


> me parece que ya le estoy empezando a entedender a esto de los calculos, digo... espero que sea asi...


Es así como dijiste... Parece que efectivamente le estás tomando la mano. 

Está bueno que no haya caído ninguno en la "trampa" de la resistencia puenteada 



limbo dijo:


> Claro esta que si circularia alguna I ya que copntamos la union en paralelo con R4 como 0 ohms pero realmente el trozito de cable o lo que sea si que tendria una resistencia, po rlo que si que circularia una pequeñisima corriente.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lubeck (Oct 31, 2009)

> yo tambien lubeck ....de donde salen ????????


La verdad no se...,  hace un par de semanas estaba empezando a estudiar el BB5,no me acuerdo bien pero parece que asi se llama el codigo php para este foro, pero la verdad lo voy a dejar para despues.... eso puede esperar....  y no se como realmente se puede hacer ese efecto, ahorita me he dedicado muchisimo mas a esta charla y al foro.....
Pero habian de avisar, que ya soy blanco facil para los paros cardiacos..... jejejeje....

Saludos fernando y feliz halloween a todos...


----------



## Limbo (Oct 31, 2009)

> y no se como realmente se puede hacer ese efecto


Los murcielagitos imagino que estaran hechos en JavaScript. Imagino..



> Está bueno que no haya caído ninguno en la "trampa" de la resistencia puenteada


Tenemos un buen profesor (no es peloteo jeje).

-Ahora me entra una duda: Si al hacer un corto la corriente se dispara a infinito... ¿Qué se puede decir de la potencia?
Que la va a liar parda jeje Tendras una potencia a relacion tantas veces superior como haya subido la I.  
-Y si asumimos que a menor capacidad de disipación es menor precio de la resistencia, ¿Cuál conviene montar: _Corriente1 _o _2_? (ignorar R4 en _Corrientes2_)
Da igual. En uno tenemos 2 resistencias de 1/4 y otra de 3/4, y en el otro lo mismo.
-Después de decir "caramba", ¿conviene esa solución o la planteada al principio de poner una ressitencia de 8,2 Ohm? (tomemos que la variación de precio es lineal con respecto a la potencia).
No sé a que te refieres con eso, pero lo que esta claro es que si tenemos que poner xR a un circuito y cae xW, lo mejor que podemos hacer es si los watios de disipacion son altos dividir la resistencia total en varios resistores, y si son bajos y tenemos varias resistencias dando xR podemos unificar resistencias para bajar el precio. 
-Otro "caramba" y... (acá viene lo "complicado") Si quisiera que circularan 15mA y con eso lograr caídas de 2,4 y 3,6V, ¿Qué resistencias necesitaría, qué valores comerciales tendría que usar (resolver con sólo dos resistencias) y qué potencia disiparía cada una?
Necesitaria 160 y 240 Ohm, sus comerciales serian 150 y 220 Ohm respectivamente. Al cambiar las resistencias, cambia la I que recorre el circuito, asi que si con las necesarias daba una intensidad de 0.015A, con las comerciales sube a 0.016A por lo que necesariamente disipariamos 0,036W y 0,054W, y comercialmente 0,038W y 0,058W.
-¿Qué solución (siempre con dos resistencias) puede implementarse para aproximar mejor el problema? (consejo: ¿Qué pasa si variás la corriente menos de un 10%?)
Pero si solo varia 0,002 y 0,004W, ¿es eso relamente un problema en la practica?(Pregunto. No es retorica. Lo aclaro por si acaso jeje) 
Igual es que no entendi bien la pregunta.

Porcierto, juego con ventaja con el calculo de circuitos basicos, lei y practique bastante en ese ambito, pero me encanta resolver circuitos aunque sean faciles, que aunque lo haga o no correctamente, me da una sensacion de bienestar  No sé, es una sensacion como la que tengo al acabar un Sudoku.

En fin..
Saludos!


----------



## lubeck (Oct 31, 2009)

-Ahora me entra una duda: Si al hacer un corto la corriente se dispara a infinito... ¿Qué se puede decir de la potencia?
La potencia aumentaria a razon de la corriente tendiendo a infinito...
-Y si asumimos que a menor capacidad de disipación es menor precio de la resistencia, ¿Cuál conviene montar: _Corriente1 _o _2_? (ignorar R4 en _Corrientes2_)
Yo diria que corriente2... aunque si son muy aproximados los valores....

De las demas preguntas ahora si reprobe cacho.... no las entendi ni viendo las respuestas de limbo....
voy a seguir analizandolo.... hasta nuevo post...


----------



## Tacatomon (Oct 31, 2009)

Offtopic

mmm, murciegalos en el Header del foro. (falta de ortografía intensiónal)
En verdad que ahora si me pase de copas, o estoy desmayado en el suelo resultado de una golpiza


----------



## Cacho (Oct 31, 2009)

Bueno, correctos los números y por lo que decías Lubeck de que son muy próximos los números, es verdad. La potencia total es la misma siempre.


limbo dijo:


> ...lo que esta claro es que si tenemos que poner xR a un circuito y cae xW, lo mejor que podemos hacer es si los watios de disipacion son altos dividir la resistencia total en varios resistores...


Y esto es poco más o menos lo mismo.
La  única manera de que varíe la potencia es haciendo variar la corriente, sea cambiando la resistencia o el voltaje.

Lo de los 15mA... 
Veamos: Quiero que en la primera resistencia caigan 2,4V y Phm dice que 2,4V=0,015A*R. De ahí tengo el valor de la primera: 260 Ohm.
La segunda se calcula igual y debe cumplir aquello de V1/V2=R1/R2 de hace unos posts. Buena manera de comprobar si el número está bien.
El paso siguiente Limbo lo juntó con este al tomar los valores comerciales y variar la corriente de 15 a 16mA. No era más que eso. La variación es de poco más del 5%. Nada crítico.



limbo dijo:


> -Ahora me entra una duda: Si al hacer un corto la corriente se dispara a infinito... ¿Qué se puede decir de la potencia?
> Que la va a liar parda jeje Tendras una potencia a relacion tantas veces superior como haya subido la I.





lubeck dijo:


> La potencia aumentaria a razon de la corriente tendiendo a infinito...


Con esto... Lo que dicen ambos está bien, pero si habíamos dicho que cuando se da un corto el voltaje se desmorona y se cae a 0V, al multiplicar la corriente por 0V ¿no debería dar 0W? ¿Dónde está el error? ¿O caemos en infinito multiplicado por 0?

Aclaremos que si medimos el voltaje entre los bornes de la batería el voltaje es 0V y no hay trampa. Esta es medio como la del burro y el carro... 

Saludos


----------



## Limbo (Nov 1, 2009)

> Veamos: Quiero que en la primera resistencia caigan 2,4V y Phm dice que 2,4V=0,015A*R. De ahí tengo el valor de la primera: 260 Ohm.


2.4/0.015= 160 (Imagino que un error de escritura)



> Con esto... Lo que dicen ambos está bien, pero si habíamos dicho que cuando se da un corto el voltaje se desmorona y se cae a 0V, al multiplicar la corriente por 0V ¿no debería dar 0W? ¿Dónde está el error? ¿O caemos en infinito multiplicado por 0?
> 
> Aclaremos que si medimos el voltaje entre los bornes de la batería el voltaje es 0V y no hay trampa. Esta es medio como la del burro y el carro...


Con esto me has dejado petrificado. Si dijimos que si hay un corto cae totalmente el voltaje en la fuente como va haber caida en una resistencia alimentada por ella. Ten por seguro que esta me la apunto. No volvere a caer.

No es por ser pedigueño, pero soy un polluelo con hambre, ¿Habran proximas tandas de preguntas/ejercicios?


----------



## lubeck (Nov 1, 2009)

> pero si habíamos dicho que cuando se da un corto el voltaje se desmorona y se cae a 0V, al multiplicar la corriente por 0V ¿no debería dar 0W? ¿Dónde está el error? ¿O caemos en infinito multiplicado por 0?


Algo no me cuadra....
Lo que pienso yo... es que si llegariamos a 0w, porque la tendencia de la corriente iria a infinito... pero si tendria un fin (mencionamos a Eisten sobre las cosas infinitas) entonces caeriamos en la cuenta de que si... p=I*v entonces P=0*0, ahora si la potencia es en relacion al tiempo... deberia haber alguna  en el intervalo en que llege a su fin... mi pregunta seria ¿y esa potencia? o ¿que no me cuadra?


----------



## lubeck (Nov 1, 2009)

Disculpa cacho.... resumo que ya vimos, de una forma muy clara y amena para mi debo agregar, lo que es voltaje, amperaje, resitencia, divisor de voltaje, divisor de amperaje,  potencia y corto circuito, pero que pasa con los capacitores como funcionan.... ¿ o tienes otra cosa en mente? 
Saludos...


----------



## fernandob (Nov 1, 2009)

la corriente genera una caida de tension, fijate que un cable de determinada seccion se dice que soporta tanta corriente , y que genra una caida de tension.

hya un concepto intuitivo que quizas lo estas mirando mal:
NO es solo lirar las formulas y ver qu epasa, es tambien , o mas bien el inicio es mirar los efectos y tratar de explicar con formulas los efectos.

cuando hablas normalmente de potencia te referis a la que disipa una resistencia , o un cable que tambien es una resistencia.

pero que pasa si te vas a un extremo como el que mencionaste ??? que es hacer un corto en la bateria ??

fijate que el analisis es EL MISMO , y te aseguro que me da la duda a mi tambien, me estoy metiendo a escribir mientras pienso, pero creo que si pienso con logica llegare a un buen camino.

hay algo que nos enseñan en el colegio:
y es que casi cualquier analisis es segun determinadas condiciones.
Tambien que uno cuando analiza algo esta analizando eso, o sea "mirado hacia determinado lugar" .
en este caso estas generando algo extremo (un corto) que afecta a varias cosas (a el cable o resistencia con el que haces el corto y a el generador ) .


*1 ..-- la potencia de la resistencia o de el cable conel que hago el corto.*
es la misma que si no fuese un corto .
mira:
puedo usar un cable de 2 metros de largo que tenga una rsistencia de 0,05 ohms para hacer un corto en una pila que , al hacerle el corto circulen 10 amper por el cable, esa fuente dara 10 amper como maximo, estando sometida a un corto .

O PUEDO HACER limitando la corriente con una R . que circulen 10 ampere por ese mismo cable , los cuales saldran de otra fuente mas poderosa, la cual no se vera afectada por ese consumo ..

el caso es que los 10 amper que pasan por ese cable *(en cualquiera de los 2 casos)*  generan una V. en el mismo , y ahi esta la potencia disipada. ( V. del cable = R*i ) .


*2 -- lo que le ocurre a la fuente o generador .*
ESTO es otro asuntillo, y l logica nso dice que la cosa no es tan asi como pensar que si hacemos un corto No hay potencia disipada.
sin yo saber de este tema .
puedo dcir que si a una bateria o a un generador lo pones en corto se calienta y mas de lo normal, tanto que se quema , por lo que se deduce que si hay potencia disipada y es muchisima.
luego se puede deducir que si hacemso un corto podremso ver con el tester 0v *entre bornes de salida*.
pero muy posiblemente dentro de el generador o de la bateria tengas caidas de tension o efectos claros que explicarian la cosa con ecuaciones claras.

comoves en un analisis de este tipo siempre hay variso puntos de vista, o mejor dicho puntos de referencia a ser analizados.
la V es la tension , pero en un circuito no hay solo una medible.
supongo que el estudio de un generador dene ser todo un tema, y mas en deerminadas situaciones no muy comunes como ser el caso de corto , donde se daran ciertos efectos que lso que usamso la electricidad para aplicaciones no sabemos.
por que , acaso alguna vez prestamso atensión a lo que pasa hacia el lado d eel generador ?? dentro de el ?? ,.........yo nunca lo estudie .



un saludo


----------



## Limbo (Nov 1, 2009)

> *1 ..-- la potencia de la resistencia o de el cable conel que hago el corto.*
> es la misma que si no fuese un corto .
> mira:
> puedo usar un cable de 2 metros de largo que tenga una rsistencia de 0,05 ohms para hacer un corto en una pila que , al hacerle el corto circulen 10 amper por el cable, esa fuente dara 10 amper como maximo, estando sometida a un corto .


Pero si se produce un corto, la tension cae a 0V en el generador, porque como ya dijimos no habria energia potencial ya que la energia sale descontrolada, entonces, ¿si hay 0V como es posible que haya una W como para quemar la pila? Y lo mas dudoso de todo esto es que como los componentes que conformen el circuito van a tener la misma potencia, si en un principio la suma de todas las potencias es igual a la del generador. 

¿Es posible que la F.E.M. (Fuerza electromotriz) juege un papel importante? Lo que sé es que en un circuito las caidas de voltaje son igual a la del generador con una pequeña diferencia que es el voltaje que utiliza la FEM para producir el V entre los bornes de la pila. 

Estoy un poco confuso ahora mismo  No tengo nada claro.

Saludos!


----------



## asherar (Nov 1, 2009)

Aro, aro, aro ... ! 

Me gustó este tema. Yo lo incluiría en el capítulo de los *efectos parásitos*: aquéllas cosas que sabemos que ocurren pero que se dejan de lado en un primer análisis. 
Se les llama parásitos porque el fenómeno principal es otro, y eso se lo refleja simplificando el esquema que uno se hace en mente para analizar lo que ocurre, sea en fórmulas o de manera intuitiva. 

En este caso el título sería: 

*Resistencia interna de una fuente* 

Una *fuente de tensión ideal* es la que mantiene constante su tensión entre bornes. La corriente que entrega depende de la carga que se conecte, siguiendo la ley de Ohm. 
Una *fuente de corriente ideal* es la que entrega una corriente constante. La tensión entre bornes dependerá de la impedancia que se conecte entre bornes. 

Las pilas y baterías se representan normalmente como fuentes de tensión ideales, pero la realidad es más compleja, y ahí aparece el concepto de *resistencia interna* (¿ por qué tendría resistencia una fuente ?¿ por qué no ?). 
En los dibujos uno representa el *caso real* mediante *una resistencia en serie con la batería*. Aunque eso *simplifique *una variedad de procesos que la pueden originar, incluso en un análisis aproximado *uno no necesita* especificar lo que pasa adentro, solo pone que hay un efecto resistivo y listo. 
Ahora, a nuestra *batería real* le conectamos una resistencia externa. Aplicando la ley de Ohm a este circuito sencillo se puede escribir: 

V(nominal) = I * (R_interna + R_externa) 

*Lo que se mide* desde afuera es la tensión real, que depende de la R_externa: 

V(real) = I * R_externa

y que (despejando entre las dos fórmulas anteriores) equivale a:

V(real) = V(nominal) - I * R_interna 

La diferencia entra ambas es la caída de tensión dentro de la batería: 

Caída de tensión interna = I * R_interna =  V(nominal) - V(real) 

Por esto es que el estado de carga (fem disponible) de una batería se mide con algúna "carga" (resistencia) conectada: para que circule corriente y se produzca la caída interna. 

* La corriente* que circula es: 

 I  = V(nominal) / (R_interna + R_externa) 

Nótese que para las cuentas usamos V(nominal) por ser un valor que no cambia, ya que depende del par de elementos químicos usados para formar la pila. 
El que cambia es el V(real). 
El valor de R_interna en general se desconoce, y por lo tanto esta cuenta no es muy factible en la mayoría de los casos. Acá la escribimos sólo para ilustrar. 

*La potencia* se disipará en forma repartida según el valor de la resistencia: 

Pot_interna  = I^2 * R_interna 

Pot_externa = I^2 * R_externa

Escribiendo todo en función de cantidades fijas, como hicimos antes, la potencia en función de V(nominal) y de las Resistencias da: 

Pot_interna  = V(nominal)^2 * R_interna / (R_interna + R_externa) ^2 

 Pot_externa = V(nominal)^2 * R_externa / (R_interna + R_externa) ^2 

La potencia total es la suma de ambas. 

*
Ejemplos:*

*Caso 1.-* Cuando a una batería le conectamos una *resistencia externa grande* 
(> 100 Ohm), el comportamiento del circuito se debe a lo que pasa afuera. 
Partiendo de la fórmula general:

 V(nominal) = I * (R_interna + R_externa) 

con R_externa >> R_interna    

=>  V(nominal) ~ I * R_externa 

Para saber cómo evolucionarán las cosas, la más chica de ambas R se puede sacar de la fórmula. La que queda es la que *limita* la corriente. 
La resistencia externa se elige de modo que la corriente no supere el valor máximo que da la fuente, o el valor máximo que puede disipar el componente más delicado. 


*Caso 2.-* En un *cortocircuito* (no confundir con que se *corte* el cable) la R externa es casi cero. Esta es la R de los cables, más la de lo que esté haciendo corto, y ahí queda, como mayor, la R interna de la fuente, y por eso es la que determina la corriente. Entonces: 

V(nominal) = I * (R_interna + R_externa) 

con R_externa = 0 << R_interna    

=>  V(nominal) ~ I * R_interna 

Como en general la R interna es pequeña en comparación con las R que uno acostumbra poner afuera, en un corto la corriente será mayor que lo normal. 
Acá ya tenemos un comportamiento "no esperado" potencialmente peligroso, para lo que se suele usar fusibles. 


*Caso 3.-* Otra situación *anómala* (visto desde el caso ideal) ocurre cuando la R interna aumenta como resultado del desgaste de la carga de la batería. ¿ Qué pasa adentro, con la química y demás ? En realidad no importa mucho, porque tampoco podemos hacer demasiado desde afuera para afectar lo que pasa adentro. 
El hecho es que si la resistencia serie de la batería aumenta, cuando conectemos esa fuente a un circuito externo, la tensión real entre bornes ya no será el valor nominal, sino bastente menor. En fórmulas: 

V(nominal) = I * (R_interna + R_externa) 

con R_externa ~ R_interna 

Como la R_interna ahora ya tiene un valor considerable la caída adentro también será notable y afuera mediremos:

V(real) << V(nominal) 

La tensión que nos falta cayó sobre la resistencia interna, por eso ya no está disponible entre bornes, y decimos "la batería se descargó". 



Otros ejemplos de efectos parásitos a considerar: 

* resistencia parásita de una inductancia, 

* inductancia parásita de un capacitor, 

* capacidad parásita del arrollamiento de una bobina, 

* inductancia parásita de una resistencia, etc. 

* dependencia de la resistencia y la capacidad con la temperatura.

* dependencia de la resistencia con la frecuencia.


Saludos

PD: Por favor avisen si se me pasó algún error.


----------



## fernandob (Nov 1, 2009)

otro claro ejemplo de que uno no va al dope a estudiar.

cuando hblan de la diferencia de un ing. o un tecnico, o de que las cosas se pueden explicar en unos renglones, o cosas similares.

aca se ve como una simple pregunta da para un analisis mas profundo, y ni siquiera se usaron formulas mas alla de simples divisiones o multiplicaciones.
amen de que se va notando capacidad de ver un poco mas alla, de analisis.

solo tomar un area de una ciencia y da para estudiar largo y tendido.


----------



## lubeck (Nov 1, 2009)

> otro claro ejemplo de que uno no va al dope a estudiar


muuuuy  cierto
Sobre todo que cuando lo que mas importa es no caer en el corto circuito, y cuando pasa lo menos que te preocupa es de donde vino sino como apagar el incendio.... jejejej.

Soy sincero lei dos veces el post de Alejandro y es muy interesante, entendi mas o menos la idea en general pero no el detalle, porque como ustedes sabran si se requiere de saber otras teorias para deducir eso....

Aprovechando que surgio la palabra impedancia,  alguien me podria explicar con que se come.... es decir en la analogia del chorro de agua o cualquiera a que equivaldria o que es.... digo para darme una idea general....


----------



## asherar (Nov 1, 2009)

Impedancia viene de la palabra "impedir", por que el efecto es impedir el paso de la corriente. Obviamente su inversa es la "admitancia". 

Si entendés qué significa resistencia, entonces entenderás lo de impedancia. 
La impedancia es para la corriente alterna lo que la resistencia es para la corriente contínua. 

En realidad la impedancia es el concepto general para cualquier tipo de corriente (CC o CA), la resistencia es el caso particular para CC.

La impedancia en general puede ser resistiva (resistencia), o reactiva  (reactancia inductiva o reactancia capacitiva). Estas dos últimas dependen de la frecuencia de la corriente, y por eso aparecen sólo para corriente alterna.

PD:
En el post anterior traté de usar solo la ley de Ohm. Y como dijo fernandob sólo hay cuentas elementales. A lo sumo hay algunos pasajes de términos que si se hacen con papel y lápiz no hay forma de equivocarse.


----------



## lubeck (Nov 1, 2009)

Gracias Alejandro bastante descriptiva tu respuesta, me quedo por ahora con la duda de que es la impedancia resistiva y reactiva, para no hacerme tanto pelotas, dejare la corriente alterna para despues que mas o menos tenga una idea de la directa....
Saludos....


----------



## Limbo (Nov 4, 2009)

¿Ya no hay mas cuestiones?
Me he quedado con ganas de más...


----------



## lubeck (Nov 4, 2009)

Limbo, yo creo que vamos a tener que ir a con cacho, a ayudarle con su ampli para guitarra para que nos o me siga guiando con esto de la cuestiones, ¿no cres?
ya fueron muchas vacaciones.... jajajajajaj...
Saludos...


----------



## Limbo (Nov 5, 2009)

jajaja Yo voy a donde quieras si me pagas el viaje de España a Argentina  Pero no creo que salga a cuenta por un ampli de guitarra  *Edito:* La estancia tambien 
Aunque.. pensandolo mejor, quizas si valga la pena para aliviar el sindrome de abstinencia que sufro  Creo que por aliviarlo voy a ponerme a nadar hoy y preveo que llegare..en ¿10 meses? ¿Como cuanto tardara alguien en cuestionar algo? Es solo para hacer mis calculos y ver que sale mas a cuenta, si esperar o nadar... 

Saludos!
P.D: Digo nadar, y no navegar o volar, porque ganas me sobran pero dinero me falta...


----------



## Tacatomon (Nov 5, 2009)

NO se diga mas!!! Todos a la casa de Cacho!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Cacho, ve preparando los pavos y las piñatas!!!!!!! Nos vemos en Bahía Blanca ejeje

Saludos!!!


----------



## lubeck (Nov 5, 2009)

A mi tambien me queda a unos miles de km por tierra asi que ire emprendiendo el viaje, me llevo mi movil y me mandan un sms avisandome si ya empezaron con el tema para regresarme de volada, si llego a argentina yo voy a querer caviar y champagne, eh cacho!...
P.d. Upa!!!! ya llegue a los 200 mensajes... ya casi alcanzo a mi estimado fogonazo.....  jajajajaja


----------



## Limbo (Nov 5, 2009)

> NO se diga mas!!! Todos a la casa de Cacho!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Cacho, ve preparando los pavos y las piñatas!!!!!!! Nos vemos en Bahía Blanca ejeje
> 
> Saludos!!!


 Cacho, la que te espera  jaja


> si llego a argentina yo voy a querer caviar y champagne, eh cacho!...


Don perignon a poder ser  El caviar no me gusta, con que saques unos canapes de salmon me sirve .


----------



## Cacho (Nov 5, 2009)

Che, mejor que me ponga a escribir antes de que se me llene la casa de gente... 

Bueh, ya más libre, retomemos.
Corriente, voltaje, resistencia, caída de voltaje, un poco de impedancia por Ale Sherar y el corto (gracias Ale).

Siguiendo, hay varios componentes que se pueden comportar como un corto, y uno de esos es el capacitor o condensador. Ojo, que no son capacitadores.
La cosa es... ¿qué cuernos es un capacitor?

Pongamos dos chapas paralelas, de formas iguales y bien cerquita. A cada una se le conecta un polo y... Empieza la cosa a ponerse interesante.
Los electrones llenan una de las placas, pero no pueden pasar al otro lado porque están separadas. Entre las dos placas se forma entonces un campo eléctrico. De estos campos no hablamos y no nos vamos a meter con ellos a menos que alguien quiera hacer un poco del siempre bienvenido "offtopic" .

Ahora desconectemos los dos cablecitos de las placas (bueno, con desconectar uno alcanza). Queda entonces una placa llena de electrones y la otra... bueno, vacía.
Si se acuerdan de los paquetes de electrones del principio, usémoslos. Ahora tenemos los paquetes estos del lado de una de las placas y haciendo fuerza para pasar a la otra. Igual que antes hay una diferencia de potencial (voltaje) entre las dos placas. No es algo muy difícil de ver.
Pongamos que hay una diferencia de 1V entre las placas y una carga de 1C, entonces decimos que en ese capacitor tiene 1F (un Farad o Faradio) de capacidad.

1F=1C/1V

El nombre lo toma de... Sí, Michael Faraday, un tipo increíble que hizo mucho por estas cuestiones, sin ir más lejos, la Regla de Oro de Faraday que enunció y hasta encontró solito las únicas tres excepciones que tiene. Sólo por esa contribucion merece estar en los anales de la historia, pero no paró ahí e hizo mucho más. Incursionó por el magnetismo, sentó las bases de la investigación de los campos magnéticos (otra vez, si alguien quiere poner un poco de "offtopic"...), "inventó" una jaula famosa (buscar "jaula de Faraday") y hasta aventuró que un campo magnético podía afectar la trayectoria de la luz (claro, hizo el experimento y lo comprobó).

Y lo más sorprendente es que hizo todo sin que se supiera todavía cómo era esto de los átomos: Desde principios y hasta mediados del S. XIX.
Merecido el homenaje, y hasta insuficiente.

Siguiendo: 1F=1C/1V, pero resulta que eso es una cantidad muy grande para el uso general, así que se suelen usar los submúltiplos. Micro, abreviado con la letra griega "mu" (µ) es la millonésima parte (10^-6) de uno de esos  ¡Millonésima!
Como esto de las letras griegas no suele aparecer en los teclados, se usa la "u", NO la "m" para reemplazarla. La "m" son "mili" y eso es la milésima parte.

Nano , además de Serrat, es la mil millonésima parte (10^-9) y pico (p) es el prefijo para una magnitud 10^-12 veces más chica. Un millón de millones de esos hacen 1F.
Y eso que 1C y 1V parecían tan poquito...

Por allá arriba decía que hay componentes que se pueden comportar como cortocircuitos, y el condensador es uno de ellos. Pensemos qué pasa apenas se conecta: Una de las placas del condensador (vacía aún) tiene lugar para acomodar los electrones que vienen por los cables, y por si fuera poco tiene un potencial de 0V. ¿Habrá algo más atractivo para la corriente que una "cosa" con un cartelito de "pase por aquí directo a tierra"?
Imaginemos el cauce seco de un río y un pozo bastante profundo en él. Ahora se abren las compuertas de una represa y empieza a correr el agua.
Va todo como debe hasta que llega al pozo, ahí empieza a llenarlo y cuando está lleno, sigue de largo por la ruta establecida.
La corriente hace algo similar con los condensadores.
Ojo que esta analogía del río sirve sólo para esta parte en que se  carga y para el paso siguiente, en que se cierra la compuerta y deja de correr agua (o sea, de desconectan los terminales del condensador).

Con el agua es claro que el factor tiempo es fácilmente mensurable, porque el pozo se va llenando a medida que llega el agua. Con la electricidad pasa algo distinto.
El tiempo es prácticamente nulo. Eso quiere decir que durante la carga del capacitor, la fuente ve un corto que le pide toda la corriente que sea capaz de entregar.
¿Hasta cuándo dura el corto? Un tiempo muy breve, pero es un corto al fin. Apenas se "llena" (carga) el condensador, adiós corto.

Después sigo con esto de los condensadroes. Ahora veamos el experimento destructivo para hacer en casa.
Buscar un condensador cerámico (no importa la capacidad) y un martillo. Despacito ir pegándole para romper la cubierta cerámica y finalmente ver cómo es por adentro. ¿Parecen dos placas paralelas? 

Segunda cosa: Conseguir una fuente de continua (entre 9V y 15V va bien), un condensador de 470uF (o dos de 220uF en paralelo) que soporte la tensión de la fuente, una resistencia de 1M, una de 470k, una de 100k y una de 22k (los valores no son exactos, se puede usar cualquier cosa que esté por ahí cerca, ni es necesario tenerlas todas). A eso agregamos un tester (multímetro) o un voltímetro y un protoboard o algunos cables con cocodrilos.
Con eso armar el circuito adjunto y ponerlo en marcha.
Ahí se podrá medir cómo se va cargando el condensador a través de la primera resistencia (medir el voltaje, que va subiendo). Después desconectar el sistema y descargar el condensador (un puente entre los dos terminales, método bruto pero simple), conectar de nuevo pero a través de la segunda resistencia y así, de a una a la vez. Prestar atención particularmente a la velocidad a la que sube la tensión.
Y ahora a pensar cómo está circulando la corriente y qué pasa con la resistencia. ¿Y cuando se carga del todo? ¿Qué pasa? o lo que es lo mismo, ¿cómo se sabe cuándo está cargado?

Iba a proponer algo sobre la carga y descarga de los condensadores, de cuánto tiempo tardaban en hacerlo y esas cosas, pero requiere herramientas matemáticas un tanto más avanzadas, así que mejor no. Mejor, ¿qué se puede decir del tiempo de carga de un condensador con respecto a la resistencia de carga?
Comparar principalmente la velocidad inicial  y la final.

Saludos, después seguimos y si llegan a pasar por Bahía, avisen.
No va a haber caviar ni canapé de ningún bicho. Acá hacemos asado 

Ah, insisto en que el offtopic y las correcciones son bienvenidos.


----------



## lubeck (Nov 5, 2009)

De verdad, mejor vamos a pedirle que se vaya preparando un gran banquete de recepcion navideña porque, con esas peticiones no vamos ha ser pocos.... jejejejej.....

Ya cacho, levantanos el castigo... vamos a hacer un mejor esfuerzo.... te lo prometo....

Saludos....


----------



## Limbo (Nov 5, 2009)

Buenas Cachooo!

Nada mas leerlo me puse a ello jaja He alimentado el circuito con 9V.

Segun iva probando las resistencias, como ya me pude imaginar antes de ponerme, la caida de tension subia mas o menos rapido segun la resistencia que habia en serie, a menor resistencia mayor rapidez.

Una de las cosas que me he fijado ha sido que cuando llegaba a una caida de voltaje x segun la resistencia, en el condensador comenzaba a disminuir su caida de tension, ¿es posible que sea ese el punto donde el condensador esta cargado? Esto puede encajar con que a menor la resistencia en serie menor era la diferencia entre la caida del condensador y el volatje de la fuente, porque creo que la diferencia entre la caida del condensador cuando comenzaba a bajar y el voltaje de la fuente es igual a la caida de la resistencia.

Tambien he podido observar al cargar que tardaba mas en subir la caida de tension cuando el condensador se cargaba mas y mas. Lo mismo para descargase, tardaba mas en descargarse cuando estaba casi descargado ¿Razon?¿Tiene culpa la resistencia interna del condensador?

A mi opinion creo que se sabe cuando esta cargado el condensador cuando este empieza a bajar su caida de tension o la mantiene mas bien. La corriente va a razon de la resistencia, a menor resistencia, mas corriente, por lo que el condensador se carga antes.

Lo que no he entendido ha sido lo del corto, ¿porque has dicho que cuando un condensador se conecta esta en corto? He pensado que como esta en corto muy poco tiempo, lo has dicho porque cuando el condensador esta con 0V de caida es cuando se produce, pero no me jugaria la vida defendiendolo 

Y bueno, no he visto nada mas destacable en el experimento.
Saludos!!
P.D:Que alivio, ya no tengo que nadar...


----------



## Cacho (Nov 6, 2009)

limbo dijo:


> *...la caida de tension* subia mas o menos rapido segun la resistencia que habia en serie, a menor resistencia mayor rapidez.


La tensión subía, no la _caída_ de tensión. Ojo, que no son lo mismo.
Y esa mayor velocidad de carga a medida que baja la resistencia es lo que se espera ver.


limbo dijo:


> Una de las cosas que me he fijado ha sido que cuando llegaba a una caida de voltaje x segun la resistencia, en el condensador comenzaba a disminuir su caida de tension, ¿es posible que sea ese el punto donde el condensador esta cargado?


Otra vez: No es caída de voltaje, sino voltaje a secas.
Y la observación es correcta. La pregunta que te hacés está cerca de la verdad, aunque no es totalmente correcta.
Al estar cargado por completo no hay más variaciones de voltaje, ya está todo el voltaje que va a tener.


limbo dijo:


> A mi opinion creo que se sabe cuando esta cargado el condensador cuando este empieza a bajar su caida de tension *o la mantiene mas bien*.


Lo segundo, aunque no cae la tensión... Acordate de eso. Simplemente deja de subir entre los terminales del condensador


limbo dijo:


> La corriente va a razon de la resistencia, a menor resistencia, mas corriente, por lo que el condensador se carga antes.


Correcto.


limbo dijo:


> Lo que no he entendido ha sido lo del corto, ¿porque has dicho que cuando un condensador se conecta esta en corto?


No _está_, sino que presenta un corto a la fuente. Es una cosa que va a tomar TODA la corriente que haya disponible hasta cargarse.
Si se le pone una resistencia en medio, inicialmente se va a comportar como una resistencia conectada entre +V y tierra. A medida que se carga el condensador la tensión entre sus extremos será cada vez menor y finalmente, cuando la corriente sea 0A (descontemos las fugas del condensador), será un puente.
Probá esto: Medí la caída de tensión *en la resistencia* de carga. Inicialmente será de 9V (o el valor de la fuente que uses) y progresivamente irá disminuyendo.
Entonces, si la caída en la resistencia es igual a la tensión de la fuente, quiere decir que el condensador actúa como tierra, o sea, como un corto.
A medida que se va cargando...

Si no hay una resistencia de carga, el corto "lo ve" la fuente. Dura nada, pero es un corto. Sacate de la cabeza la idea del tiempo, porque en estas cosas casi que no existe eso.

La explicación de cómo se carga el condensador la podés leer acá, y no la pienso escribir porque poner una fórmula se complica acá, y más si aparecen integrales.
En este otro link se puede leer algo con una matemática un poco "menos explícita", y de ahí rescatar aquello de la constante de tiempo T=RC, R en Ohm, C en mF (sí, *mili*faradios, que no micro). Esa constante, en milisegundos, es lo que tarda el condensador en llegar (redondeando) a 2/3 de la carga total.
La carga prácticamente completa la logra en 5*T (redondeando de nuevo).
¿Se entiende ahora qué hacían las resistencias de distinto valor en el circuito anterior?

Se puede ver en ese segundo link también cómo es el gráfico de carga, donde se nota esa variación de velocidad y cómo se da.
La explicación está en el primer link, con las ecuaciones.

Bueno, dejo unos gráficos. Los tomé en mi osciloscopio, así que son gráficos reales y no una cosa ideal. Se parecen a lo que dice el libro, ¿no? 
El primero, _Carga 10uf-22k-14V.bmp_, es un condensador de 10uF cargado a través de una resistencia de 22k y usando una fuente de 14V.
El segundo es una comparativa entre dos condensadores de 100uF, uno cargado a través de una R de 22k (CH1, amarillo) y el otro directamente (CH2, azul).
Ahí se ve cómo varían los voltajes entre los terminales en cada caso.

Ahora... ¿Cuál es la constante de tiempo en cada caso? y ¿Se cumple aquello de los 2/3 y la carga completa? Subir, por favor, esos mismos gráficos con una marca verde sobre las curvas amarillas donde se da cada caso (aguante el Paint). Va a haber algo "curioso" entre los dos gráficos, ¿qué es (esto va a ser  medio obvio) y por qué se da (no es difícil)?.

Segunda cosa, si el voltaje pasa de 0V a +V en el tiempo que lo hace en la gráfica azul de la comparación, ¿qué se puede decir de la corriente? ¿Y eso qué significa?

Una de álgebra nomás, para terminar. Si en T=RC pusiera la capacidad del condensador en uF, ¿en qué unidades de tiempo me daría el resultado? Y quiero la demostración, muajajajaja...

Saludos


@Lubeck: Qué sincronización... Posteamos en el mismo momento...


----------



## Limbo (Nov 6, 2009)

Buenas,



> La tensión subía, no la _caída_ de tensión. Ojo, que no son lo mismo.


Si no es caida de tension ¿porque coincidia que a menor resistencia, es decir, menor caida en la resistencia, mayor voltaje en el condensador?Y al contrario, mayor resistencia, mayor caida en la resistencia, menor voltaje en el condensador.



> ¿Se entiende ahora qué hacían las resistencias de distinto valor en el circuito anterior?


¿Variar la constante de tiempo?


> ¿Cuál es la constante de tiempo en cada caso?


En el de 10uF y 22K la constante es 220, en el de 100uF y 22k es 2200, y en el que no tiene resistencia tengo dudas pero si no tiene resistencia da 0.


> ¿Se cumple aquello de los 2/3 y la carga completa?


No lo he probado en la practica pero con lo que hice ayer y las cuentas que he hecho me cuadra jaja me lo creo 


> Ahora... ¿Cuál es la constante de tiempo en cada caso? y ¿Se cumple aquello de los 2/3 y la carga completa? Subir, por favor, esos mismos gráficos con una marca verde sobre las curvas amarillas donde se da cada caso (aguante el Paint). Va a haber algo "curioso" entre los dos gráficos, ¿qué es (esto va a ser medio obvio) y por qué se da (no es difícil)?


Las graficas las adjunto. 
Pues es que en lo dos casos la marca esta en el mismo lugar y se da simplemente porque esta a escala a relacion de los valores.
Lo de la grafica no se si estara bien, no he utilizado en la vida un osciloscopio, solo vi algunos videos sobre ellos, asi que si estan mal las marcas es por ignorancia.


> Segunda cosa, si el voltaje pasa de 0V a +V en el tiempo que lo hace en la gráfica azul de la comparación, ¿qué se puede decir de la corriente? ¿Y eso qué significa?


Se puede decir que es la mañana de la noche de reyes y esta toda la familia abriendo paquetes sin miramientos DD Fuera bromas, pues si el V sube bruscamente, la corriente tambien lo hace,¿y significa que hay un corto? Asi que cuando el V del condensador es igual al de la fuente el corto desaparece y como vemos en la grafica, no dura apenas nada.


> Una de álgebra nomás, para terminar. Si en T=RC pusiera la capacidad del condensador en uF, ¿en qué unidades de tiempo me daría el resultado? Y quiero la demostración, muajajajaja...


Mmmmmm... ¿en microsegundos? 
T = 22000*0.1mF = 2200ms
T = 22000*100uF = 2200000us
2200/1000 = 2,2s
2200000/1000000= 2,2s
2200000us / 22000 = 100uF
2200 / 22000 = 0,1mF

¿Es eso lo que querias como demostracion? No lo entendi muy bien la vedad.

Saludoos!


----------



## asherar (Nov 6, 2009)

Y yo en tren de aprender molestando, pregunto: cuál es el tiempo de carga o descarga de un capacitor ?


----------



## Limbo (Nov 6, 2009)

> Y yo en tren de aprender molestando, pregunto: cuál es el tiempo de carga o descarga de un capacitor ?


Cinco veces la constante de tiempo T, es decir, 5*T,¿no?


----------



## asherar (Nov 6, 2009)

Por qué 5 y no 4 ? Ó 6 ? Ó más ? La pregunta es absoluta.


----------



## Limbo (Nov 6, 2009)

Pues por suponer puedo suponer, que a raiz de unos calculos matematicos avanzados, se dice que son 5 veces la constante tiempo porque como ya dijimos el condensador a razon de que se va cargando le cuesta mas cargarse. Asi que siguiendo con la suposicion si en la constante 1 esta 2/3 caragado de su maxima carga, en la constante dos estara 2,6/3 en la tres 2,8/3 en la cuatro 2,9/3 y en la quinta y ultima estara 2,99/3 de su carga maxima. Por supuesto esto lo digo como observacion personal.
*Edito:* Por mantener la suposicion, supongo tambien que a mas cargado este el condensador mas oposicion produce a la entrada de particulas del mismo signo. Y a mas y mas y mas haya, mas le cuesta. No sé, a mi me encanta suponer cosas dandole un poco al coco, aunque despues no sean las suposiciones correctas.


----------



## fernandob (Nov 6, 2009)

nada d esuposiciones, uno agarra el book o la web y se pone a buscar, y asi sale de suposiciones.

justo en ese tema el otro dia busque (la esclerosis me lo hizo olvidar) y lo encontre.
copie, pegue LEI y saque lo que me era util.
uno pierede tiempo , aprende o recuerda, ........
no es este asunto ambiguo , ni ndad por el estilo, .
por que no enriquecen el foro haciendo esto:
el trabajito de buscar, averiguar, deducir, pasar en limpio.
NADIE puede decir que estas cosas no las sabe o no las entiende si no viene con algo , con algo que diga que por lo menos busco y dedico tiempo.

fijense que busque las formulas que me sirven , simplificadas, que no tienen a pepe COULOMB dentro, por que yo a la unidad coulomb no la uso , ni derivadas ni integrales.
pero como dije:
si uno dedica tiempo puede encontrar las ecuaciones sencillas y mas : las explicaciones aun mas sencillas.
busquen , y vengan con las cosas ya medio aclaradas, no vengan pidiendo de nada.

aca hay solo una parte:


----------



## Cacho (Nov 6, 2009)

Alejandro Sherar dijo:


> Por qué 5 y no 4 ? Ó 6 ? Ó más ? La pregunta es absoluta.



Si te fijás en el primer link del post, tenés la deducción de las fórmulas. No pienso romperme la cabeza para poner el simbolito de integral, y es esta página por si no la querés buscar allá arriba (a mí también me daría pereza ).

Entre las cosas que vas a encontrar está la de la carga (*Q* o *q* en este caso) y la carga está completa cuando  q=V*C, o sea, el voltaje de la fuente por la capacidad. Esto se da en un tiempo infinito según la fórmula (a ver si puedo hacer el injerto)

Ver el archivo adjunto fÃ³rmula.bmp​
Pude. Me robé esta fórmula de la página de antes.

La carga completa se dará en un tiempo infinito, tomemos el 99,32% de carga, mejor.
Así, 0,9932V*C=V*C(1-e^(-t/RC)) y esto sería más fácil escribirlo en papel, pero vamos por acá...

0,9932-1=-e^(-t/RC)
0,0068=e^(-t/RC)
Ln(0,007)=(-t/RC)
-4,99=-t/RC
t=4,99RC~5RC

El 99,9% de carga lo alcanzará en casi 7RC, pero ya estaríamos pidiendo demasiada calidad al condensador. Con 5RC ya estamos en una aproximación más que buena.

¿Esa era la pregunta?

Saludos


----------



## asherar (Nov 6, 2009)

En el capacitor idealizado el tiempo matemático de carga o descarga es infinito. 
En la realidad lo que uno hace es como decís vos, limbo, elegir cuándo se considera 
cargado o descargado según el análisis que se está haciendo. 
Por ejemplo para medir el tiempo de conmutación de una señal se suele considerar desde 10% hasta 90% de la tensión de la fuente. 

En primer instancia existe una limitación gruesa que es la escala del téster o del osciloscopio. 
Al medir, la lectura queda determinada a menos de una división de la escala del instrumento utilizado. Más allá de esto no se puede saber con certeza el valor de tensión medido. 

Pero lo interesante es que realmente sí hay un tiempo definido por la naturaleza que no depende de lo que uno elija. Ese ruido define la precisión con que uno puede medir la tensión, que permanecerá fluctuando con esa (pequeña) amplitud de ruido. 
Físicamente, uno de los ruidos es de origen térmico y se debe al movimiento de los electrones dentro de los conductores, que aún sin circular corriente están "chocando" con la red de iones que forma los sólidos. (Y acá no es offtopic !!! )

Sería lo más fino que se puede hilar sin meterse en teorías complicadas.


----------



## Cacho (Nov 6, 2009)

limbo dijo:


> Si no es caida de tension ¿porque coincidia que a menor resistencia, es decir, menor caida en la resistencia, mayor voltaje en el condensador?Y al contrario, mayor resistencia, mayor caida en la resistencia, menor voltaje en el condensador.


Ahí lo estás diciendo vos mismo: Caída en la resistencia, pero en el condensador no cae el voltaje, sino que va subiendo. Sí es cierto que V-Vc=Vr, donde V es la tensión de la fuente, Vc es el voltaje en el condensador y Vr la caída en la resistencia. A medida que una magnitud va disminuyendo (la caída en R), la otra va subiendo (el voltaje en el condensador).


limbo dijo:


> ¿Variar la constante de tiempo?


Exacto.


limbo dijo:


> ...en el que no tiene resistencia tengo dudas pero *si no tiene resistencia da 0.*


No lo dudes. Es 0. En realidad la resistencia es la que presenta el cable (o la pista del impreso), pero se puede tomar como 0 Ohm.


limbo dijo:


> Las graficas las adjunto.
> Pues es que en lo dos casos la marca esta en el mismo lugar y se da simplemente porque esta a escala a relacion de los valores.


Bien puestas las marcas. Como un condensador es de 10uF y el otro es de 100uF (10 veces más grande), la resistencia es igual... Entonces la constante de un sistema será 10 veces la del otro (de hecho, 220 contra 2200 ms). Y como la base de tiempo del osciloscopio está puesta en 200ms y 2s... 10 veces más.


limbo dijo:


> ...si el V sube bruscamente, la corriente tambien lo hace,¿y significa que hay un corto? Asi que cuando el V del condensador es igual al de la fuente el corto desaparece y como vemos en la grafica, no dura apenas nada.


Precisamente.


limbo dijo:


> Mmmmmm... ¿en microsegundos?


Sí señor, pero para demostrarlo es algo un poco distinto.

Un milisegundo es (1/1.000)s, y un milifaradio es (1/1.000)F, entonces:

T (1/1.000)s=R (Ohm)*C(1/1.000)F
Si multiplicamos ambos miembros por 1/1000 queda
T (1/1.000.000)s=R (Ohm)*C(1/1.000.000)F
T (us)=R (Ohm)*C (uF)

Microsegundos y microfaradios 

Saludos


----------



## Limbo (Nov 7, 2009)

Buenas,



> nada d esuposiciones, uno agarra el book o la web y se pone a buscar, y asi sale de suposiciones.


A mi me vuelve loco pensar sin haber leido del tema antes. Me hace ejercitar mas el cerebro que leyendo. Supongo, porque si supones bien, lo acabas comprendiendo y no memorizando. No sé, es una forma de pensar. No sé si me explico.
De hecho, tengo el libro aquí, a dos pasos pero si te digo la verdad, he aprendido mas en algunas cuestiones con las propuestas y cuestiones de *Cacho* que con el libro(Incluso con tus ayudas he aprendido mas). La ayuda de una persona de carne y hueso no esta ni en los libros ni mucho menos en textos de internet. Hace mucho deje los estudios, y ahora es lo que mas deseo, solo por tener un profesor, vale la pena.
Ex-estudiante arrepentido busca profesor y/o mentor, ¿alguien se apunta?

A todo esto, tengo una duda, en la practica de cargar el condensador probe con las diferentes resistencias como me propuso *Cacho*, y con el mismo valor de capacitancia, el condensador dejaba de subir su tension en diferentes puntos, la duda es, si el condensador tiene una capacidad de almacenar una carga xQ y en la practica decimos que esta lleno en 5*T, pero esto es solo el tiempo que tarda en cargarse "totalmente", asi que, tarde mas o tarde menos se cargara con la misma carga maxima (dando igual si es carag total real o no), ¿no? Entonces, ¿porque si tiene una misma carga xQ se observa que si ponemos diferentes resistencias la diferencia de potencial entre sus terminales es diferente?

En fin, en mis estudios de por libre me quede en el calculo de condensadores, mas que nada por las integrales, con los ejemplos del libro no conseguia deducir la trama que escondian los numeros, busque por internet pero lo que encontraba no era muy aclaratorio, habia muchos tipos de integrales, al final lo deje estar.. En fin, igual es el momento de retomarlo..

Saludos.


----------



## electrodan (Nov 7, 2009)

Cacho, que te parece si separás esto en un tema aparte? Porque me parece que se fue del tema original. Una sugerencia nomás.


----------



## lubeck (Nov 7, 2009)

PRESENTE

Saludos.... por causas de fuerza mayor, me ausente un pequeño lapso de tiempo, pero ya me puse al corriente ya hice las pruebas y tengo las mismas percepciones...
Con lo de la integrales honestamente... ni me meto.... estamos totalmente peleados... y creo que es algo innecesario llegar a tanta perfeccion....


----------



## fernandob (Nov 7, 2009)

si, lo de las integrales es al cuete.
y las pruebas que hagas con capacitores, que supongo iras midiendo con el tester hacelas con capacitores grandes y resistencias chicas.

no uses resistencias de mas de 47 K por darte un valor.
mejor varia el valor de los c.

47K * 10 uF = 0,5 seg 
47K * 2200 uF (valor comun) = 100 seg

como ves temes margen y margen, usa mejor R= 10 K 
por que ????


----------



## Cacho (Nov 7, 2009)

electrodan dijo:


> Cacho, que te parece si separás esto en un tema aparte?


Buena idea, ya está hecho. Gracias por la sugerencia.



limbo dijo:


> ...probe con las diferentes resistencias...y con el mismo valor de capacitancia, el condensador dejaba de subir su tension en diferentes puntos, la duda es, si el condensador tiene una capacidad de almacenar una carga xQ y en la practica decimos que esta lleno en 5*T, pero esto es solo el tiempo que tarda en cargarse "totalmente", asi que, tarde mas o tarde menos se cargara con la misma carga maxima (dando igual si es carag total real o no), ¿no? Entonces, ¿porque si tiene una misma carga xQ se observa que si ponemos diferentes resistencias la diferencia de potencial entre sus terminales es diferente?



Es diferente tras un mismo tiempo. No te olvides de que la constante cambia a medida que cambia la resistencia. Salvo que esté apretando mal los botones de la calculadora:
- 47uF y 1k te dan T=47ms, así que llegará a los 2/3 de carga en ese tiempo y al total en 235ms.
- 47uf y 56k te dan 2632ms, así que le va a tomar ese tiempo para llegar a la primera marca, y poco más de 13s en cargarse por completo.

Te dejo un par de curvas. Ambas son  de condensadores de 100uF, pero uno se carga a través de 1k y el otro, a través de 4k7.
Primero: ¿Se ve por qué parece que cambian en momentos distintos?
Las curvas son cada vez menos "empinadas" (tienen menos pendiente) y el "quiebre" que les ves arriba es menos pronunciado. Ok, no es muy matemáticamente correcto plantearlo así, pero se entiende, espero.

Segundo, ¿Cuál curva corresponde a cuál resistencia? (esa es fácil) y ¿se cumple de nuevo aquellos de las constantes de tiempo?

Saludos


----------



## asherar (Nov 7, 2009)

Perdón por la interrupción: 


Andres Cuenca dijo:


> Mensaje temporal:   Ese fue un error en una rutina experimental que estoy depurando. Si ven otra palabra "rara" les agradezco que me avisen.
> 
> Saludos.



La macana con el "Mensaje temporal" es que cuando se auto-borre, no se va a entender por qué lo del "transformadormador". 

Ahora sí:  INTCON<7> = 0

Saludos


----------



## edyacu (Nov 7, 2009)

Olaz wenoo kien me podria ayudar necesitoo.. como determinar la amplitud de un oscilador colpitts ..!!!


----------



## Limbo (Nov 7, 2009)

> Primero: ¿Se ve por qué parece que cambian en momentos distintos?
> Las curvas son cada vez menos "empinadas" (tienen menos pendiente) y el "quiebre" que les ves arriba es menos pronunciado. Ok, no es muy matemáticamente correcto plantearlo así, pero se entiende, espero.


No entiendo la pregunta.


> Segundo, ¿Cuál curva corresponde a cuál resistencia? (esa es fácil) y ¿se cumple de nuevo aquellos de las constantes de tiempo?


La amarilla a la R de 1K y la azul a la de 4,7K.
La constante con R 1K es de 100ms y la carga total del condensador de 100uF la alcanza a los 500ms y en la resistencia de 4K7, T es 470ms y llega a llenarse en 2350ms. Ambos datos concuerdan con las curvas.



> Olaz wenoo kien me podria ayudar necesitoo.. como determinar la amplitud de un oscilador colpitts ..!!!


¿No crees que eso va en otro tema?


----------



## Cacho (Nov 7, 2009)

limbo dijo:


> No entiendo la pregunta.


Es sólo una pregunta retórica.
La forma de las dos curvas permite ver el porqué de esa variación distinta que mencionabas, quizá difícil de entender midiendo sólo con el tester.
Si lo ponemos en matemática, la velocidad a la que sube el voltaje es dV/dt (derivada del voltaje con respecto al tiempo) y eso es la pendiente del gráfico. Más vertical es, más rápido varía la tensión entre los bornes y más brusco es el "quiebre" que hace al acercarse al máximo. Esa es la primera curva del gráfico (1k).
Si es más horizontal, quiere decir que la velocidad es menor y ese mismo quiebre será menos marcado. Segunda curva (4k7).

Con un tester será más simple notar el cambio brusco de la primera curva, pero la segunda se pone más complicada. Por eso parecería cargarse "raro".

Si querés, con el gráfico en mente, repetí vos el experimento midiendo cómo sube el voltaje y fijate que respeta esa curva. Eso sí, como vas a usar un tester, usá resistencias más grandes para que el proceso sea más lento y lo puedas medir mejor.
Con 10k y 47k la relación entre curvas se va a mantener y te va a dar 5s para medir la primera y casi 25s para la segunda. Más que suficiente para que el tester pueda medirlo bien.

Eso se debe a la tasa de muestreo del tester (si tenés un digital) es relativamente baja (uno analógico, de aguja, no tiene esa limitación, sino otras). Y ahora que hablo del tester, la pregunta de Fernandob está buena (si está apuntando para donde pienso). Y si no apunta a donde pienso, debe tener un buen punto: No es de preguntar inútilmente.

Saludos


----------



## Limbo (Nov 7, 2009)

> como ves temes margen y margen, usa mejor R= 10 K
> por que ????


¿Cuestion de disipacion de watios?
¿Eficiencia?
¿Resultado multiplo de 10? (Facilidad en los calculos)



> Si lo ponemos en matemática, la velocidad a la que sube el voltaje es dV/dt (derivada del voltaje con respecto al tiempo) y eso es la pendiente del gráfico


Esa es una de las cosas que me hizo abandonar el libro y hacer un estudio mas libre. ¿Donde puedo encontrar informacion sobre derivadas? Busque pero recuerdo que habian varios tipos y no sabia cual era.


----------



## lubeck (Nov 7, 2009)

> el trabajito de buscar, averiguar, deducir, pasar en limpio.


Tomo el consejo.... ya me di a la tarea de parsar mis apreciaciones y anotaciones en limpio....



> Esa es una de las cosas que me hizo abandonar el libro y hacer un estudio mas libre. ¿Donde puedo encontrar informacion sobre derivadas? Busque pero recuerdo que habian varios tipos y no sabia cual era.


Yo creo que esos calculos son mas especializados, o mejor dicho, cuando uno se topa con alguna aplicacion que requiere de mayor precision en cuestion a las curvas uno se mete con el estudio de derivadas e integrales y todo ese rollo ¿No crees?

Considero que sabiendo  el calculo, como se menciono, del tiempo de carga  a 2/3 partes y carga total a 5rc, como para empezar esta bien ¿no?

Por donde yo me iria.... es por saber el comportamiento de los capacitores en serie y en paralelo, que supongo tienen que ser diferentes... imagino que debe ser algo asi como las resistencias.... 

y algo que me gustaria que por conocimiento general me pudieran corroborar ..... Las pilas comunes y corrientes... podria decirse que son capacitores o ni al caso son dos cosas total mente diferentes con funcionamiento similar.... 

 Saludos...

P.d.


> Olaz wenoo kien me podria ayudar necesitoo.. como determinar la amplitud de un oscilador colpitts


Te equivocaste de salon.... aqui es el Electric Kinder Garden
Comentario: ese lenguaje sms, no es mucho de mi agrado, creo que se podria escribir mas claro y el teclado nos lo permite..... digo en un movil tiene un poco de justificacion por las limitaciones....


----------



## Limbo (Nov 7, 2009)

> Yo creo que esos calculos son mas especializados, o mejor dicho, cuando uno se topa con alguna aplicacion que requiere de mayor precision en cuestion a las curvas uno se mete con el estudio de derivadas e integrales y todo ese rollo ¿No crees?





> Considero que sabiendo el calculo, como se menciono, del tiempo de carga a 2/3 partes y carga total a 5rc, como para empezar esta bien ¿no?


Para empezar supongo que si, pero el problema es que soy muy perfeccionista, y si no entiendo algo, no continuo leyendo. No me gusta dejar las cosas a medio aprender.


> Por donde yo me iria.... es por saber el comportamiento de los capacitores en serie y en paralelo, que supongo tienen que ser diferentes... imagino que debe ser algo asi como las resistencias....


Si, lo que yo sé, es que si pones condensadores en serie se calcula la capacidad total como las resistencias en paralelo, y si los pones en paralelo simplemente se suman. Solo sé el calculo total de la capacidad, lo que son otros comportamientos, ni idea.


> y algo que me gustaria que por conocimiento general me pudieran corroborar ..... Las pilas comunes y corrientes... podria decirse que son capacitores o ni al caso son dos cosas total mente diferentes con funcionamiento similar....


Para esa duda (yo tambien la tuve), mire en la wikipedia: http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Archivo:Battery_symbols_and_circuit.png
Y como veras en el esquema mas elaborado de una pila, tiene 2 condensadores, asi que supongo que algo tendra que ver, pero no sé, a ver si nos dan una respuesta mas corta.


----------



## Limbo (Nov 8, 2009)

Se me acaba de plantear en la cabeza una duda. El voltaje maximo total soportado en n condensadores en serie es igual a la suma de los voltajes maximos de todos los condensadores, pero, ¿en paralelo? ¿Se calcula como las resistencias en paralelo? Es decir, Vtmax = 1/(1/Vc1+1/Vc2+ ... + 1/Vcn).


----------



## asherar (Nov 8, 2009)

limbo dijo:


> Se me acaba de plantear en la cabeza una duda. El voltaje maximo total soportado en n condensadores en serie es igual a la suma de los voltajes maximos de todos los condensadores, pero, ¿en paralelo? ¿Se calcula como las resistencias en paralelo? Es decir, Vtmax = 1/(1/Vc1+1/Vc2+ ... + 1/Vcn).



Qué ganas de complicarte la vida !!! 

Pensalo un chiquito : están en paralelo, los cables de alimentación van a todos por igual, ... el voltaje es .... 

el mismo en todos ! 

Siempre se trata de pensar el problema buscando el camino más simple; se busca la variable que todos comparten. Pensalo así: 

si están en serie lo que comparten SI O SI es *la corriente* (los C comparten *la carga*)

si están en paralelo lo que comparten SI O SI es *la tensión*

Sean Rs, Ls, o Cs, o lo que sea. 

Saludos


----------



## lubeck (Nov 8, 2009)

Veo... que sin complicarse mas la vida la tela del condensador se ha agotado....
a menos que me digan lo contrario claro esta...
*
Que me dicen de los Diodos..... *


----------



## Cacho (Nov 8, 2009)

limbo dijo:


> ¿Cuestion de disipacion de watios?
> ¿Eficiencia?
> ¿Resultado multiplo de 10? (Facilidad en los calculos)


Feeerrrrrrr!!!
Si no me equivoco, te va a hablar de cómo hace el tester para medir y el consumo que tiene (una dosis de mundo real). Veremos.



limbo dijo:


> ¿Donde puedo encontrar informacion sobre derivadas?


Libros, macho. Ahí ya no se puede explicar "más fácil".
El orden es:  Funciones, límites, derivadas. Si manejás las dos primeras cosas, a la tercera se ha dicho. Si no, empezá desde donde debas.

Te dejo un gráfico (es el de los 10uF cargados a través de 22k del principio) pero aproximado con tres rectas (sus derivadas serán tres constantes). La primera parte en rojo, la segunda en azul y la tercera en verde. Es una aproximación grosera, pero sirve para mostrar el punto.

En el eje *x* tenés el tiempo y en el *y* la variación del voltaje, esto es, el voltaje en función del tiempo. Su derivada (con respecto al tiempo, claro) será la pendiente de la función y coincidirá  con la velocidad a la que sube el voltaje en en condensador.
La derivada de la primera recta será un número más alto que la derivada de la segunda. La tercera derivada será aún más baja.
Si alguien tiene ganas de ponerse a escribir sobre derivadas, bienvenido sea.
No se me ocurre una forma muy simple de explicarlo, espero que con las tres rectas aproximando el gráfico lo puedas ver mejor. Cualquier duda, consultá.



lubeck dijo:


> y algo que me gustaria que por conocimiento general me pudieran corroborar ..... Las pilas comunes y corrientes... podria decirse que son capacitores o ni al caso son dos cosas total mente diferentes con funcionamiento similar....


Mhhh... No y sí...
La pila ideal no tiene ninguna de las cosas feas que aparecen al pasar al modelo real. Ahí es donde aparecen los parásitos de los que hablaba Ale Sherar más arriba.
Eso es lo que se esquematiza en el gráfico que puso Limbo.

Si querés ver a la pila como un condensador, tené en cuenta que al condensador tenés que cargarlo desde afuera y ahí queda listo para entregar lo que le pusiste adentro. Una vez que se descarga, se acabó lo que se daba. Hay que cargarlo de nuevo y recién ahí podrá entregar algo más.
La pila, en cambio, tiene químicos adentro que le sirven para generar electricidad, sería algo como un condensador que se carga solo (dentro de ciertos límites).

Se parecen en que ambas cosas son fuentes potenciales de energía. No se parecen en cómo la obtienen (y algunas otras cosas).



lubeck dijo:


> ...la tela del condensador se ha agotado....
> a menos que me digan lo contrario claro esta...


¿Y cómo se descarga un condensador? 
A eso vamos en breve.



lubeck dijo:


> Que me dicen de los Diodos


Que son unos bichitos muy lindos. Yo sabía que en el foro había algo de esto y buscando un poquito lo encontré. Está bien explicado cómo funcionan y hasta con gráficos animados, así que será cuestión de leerlo ahí. Después vemos cómo aplicarlo a algún circuito, y al final de ese post hay un adjunto que puede resultar interesante.

Saludos


----------



## Limbo (Nov 8, 2009)

> Qué ganas de complicarte la vida !!!
> 
> Pensalo un chiquito : están en paralelo, los cables de alimentación van a todos por igual, ... el voltaje es ....
> 
> ...


No digo lo que comparten, es decir, lo que reciben. Lo que me venia a referir es al voltaje MAXIMO, es decir, si tienes 2 condensadores, uno de 10V y otro de 15V, si les suministras en paralelo 15V a ambos seguramente rebiente el de 10 no? En cambio si los pones en serie soportaran los 15 porque su MAXIMO voltaje seria 25V, ¿no? Me refiero a lo que soportan como maximo, no a lo que reciben. Creo que es un dato importante a explicar sobre los condensadores lo de su voltaje maximo segun esten en serie o paralelo. Haber si alguien lo comenta.


> Libros, macho. Ahí ya no se puede explicar "más fácil".
> El orden es: Funciones, límites, derivadas. Si manejás las dos primeras cosas, a la tercera se ha dicho. Si no, empezá desde donde debas.


¿Que libros?jaja Es broma  Creo manejar la primera, la segunda y la tercera ni idea..


> No se me ocurre una forma muy simple de explicarlo, espero que con las tres rectas aproximando el gráfico lo puedas ver mejor. Cualquier duda, consultá.


Don't worry, ya me las apañare, ademas, estoy casi seguro de que me voy a poner a estudiar electronica, solo falta un poquito para convencerme jeje Asi que imagino que en la escuela profesional me enseñaran eso de las derivadas.


> ¿Y cómo se descarga un condensador?
> A eso vamos en breve.


Es una pregunta retorica pero a falta de pan buenas son tortas  Estoy sediento de preguntas 
Pues se supone que e slo mismo pero a la inversa, ¿no? Lo digo por experiencias con las practicas que expusiste.
Gracias a todos!


----------



## lubeck (Nov 8, 2009)

> Pues se supone que e slo mismo pero a la inversa, ¿no?


Pense exactamente lo mismo, pero no.... tarda mucho mas tiempo en descargarse que en cargarse aplicando una misma resitencia.... no me habia percatado cuando hice las pruebas de carga....


----------



## fernandob (Nov 8, 2009)

lo de usar valores chicos de R. era simplemente para que no afecte el tester, el cual usan pra medir la tension en el C.
no se olvideen que el tester es una R .

pero claro, a vecs me olvido que ahora se usan simuladores (que estan buenos, no lo niego ) .

saludos


----------



## lubeck (Nov 8, 2009)

> ahora se usan simuladores


Pero los simuladores aunque peden ser muy apegados a la realidad no dejan de ser teoria, para mi no  hay como sentir el componente y ver que pasa, si explota o no.... y en el simulador te queda siempre la duda de que si estara bien, o por lo menos eso a mi me pasa...


----------



## Cacho (Nov 8, 2009)

¿Ha visto?
Se portan un poco distinto al cargarse que al descargarse. Acá dejo una captura de un par de condensadores de 100uF cargados "a lo bestia" y descargándose a través de 1k y 4k7.
Si se compara con el gráfico de _este otro post_ donde se cargaban con 1k y 4k7 también, verás cómo se comportan.
Ojo que lo conecté al revés (bueno, tuve que armarlo de nuevo y no me acordaba qué canal había usado con cada cosa), así que a no guiarse por los colores.

La curva de descarga más rápida es la de 1k y la otra, la de 4k7.
Se ve que al igual que en la carga, la primera parte del proceso es la más rápida y a medida que la carga disminuye se va haciendo más y más lenta.

En lo de las series/paralelos, en paralelo las capacidades se suman y el voltaje máximo será igual al del que menos soporte.
En serie el equivalente es 1/Ct=1/C1+1/C2+...+1/Cn y el voltaje máximo será igual a la suma de los de cada condensador, *pero* no será posible afirmar que la distribución de voltajes va a ser pareja. En general conviene no hacer este tipo de cosas para lograr voltajes más altos y de hacerlo, mejor que sea la menor cantidad posible de condensadores e iguales.
Además de eso, usar unas resistencias de valor más o menos grande (para no andar tirando corriente al tacho) en paralelo con los condensadores (esquema adjunto) para asegurar que la tensión se distribuye correctamente.

Por si esto fuera poco, cada condensador tiene (al igual que las pilas) una cierta resistencia interna (y otras cosas parásitas más, como una inductancia) que se opone a la circulación de corriente. Si entrar en más detalles, sólo digamos que se comporta como una resistencia que se pone en serie con el condensador. En inglés, es la ESR o Equivalent Series Resistor. No hace falta explicar el nombre, ¿no?.
De los tres esquemas (serie, paralelo y un condensador solo), ¿cuál conviene entonces usar y por qué? ¿y cuál es el que más contras tiene y cuáles son?
Se supone que todos soportan el voltaje, claro. No hay trampas de ningún tipo en los dibujos.

Saludos y a leer de diodos en el link del final del post #105.


----------



## lubeck (Nov 8, 2009)

Yo pienso y muy probablemente este mal pero creo que la mejor opcion es en serie y la peor es en la que esta solo por aquello de los parasitos ...


----------



## asherar (Nov 8, 2009)

limbo dijo:


> No digo lo que comparten, es decir, lo que reciben. Lo que me venia a referir es al voltaje MAXIMO, es decir, si tienes 2 condensadores, uno de 10V y otro de 15V, si les suministras en paralelo 15V a ambos seguramente rebiente el de 10 no? En cambio si los pones en serie soportaran los 15 porque su MAXIMO voltaje seria 25V, ¿no? Me refiero a lo que soportan como maximo, no a lo que reciben. Creo que es un dato importante a explicar sobre los condensadores lo de su voltaje maximo segun esten en serie o paralelo. Haber si alguien lo comenta.
> ...



Ok! 
Es como dice Cacho.
Lo de la tensión máxima es como decís, pero para CC. 
En alterna la inductancia parásita de los capacitores puede hacer que la tensión tarde en repartirse hasta sus valores de equilibrio en CC, y de ese modo, durante el régimen transitorio la tensión de un capacitor puede superar su valor máximo y reventar. 
Para evitar eso se ponen resistencias grandes en paralelo, una con cada capacitor serie. 
Esto es para que la resistencia (que responde más rápido) sea la que reparta la tensión de acuerdo a la caída máxima tolerable en cada componente.
Tienen que ser resistencias con baja inductancia parásita, claro.

Yo lo ví hacer en el rectificador de una fuente de muy alta tensión (>30 kV). 
Un flaco se soldó como 100 resistencias, diodos y capacitores. 

Saludos

Saludos


----------



## lubeck (Nov 8, 2009)

> Para evitar eso se ponen resistencias grandes en paralelo, una con cada capacitor serie.


A que te refieres con grande.... y disculpa mi ignorancia, grande en tamaño, en watts o en ohms.... imagino que en ohms pero quiero estar seguro...

y ya que estoy de pregunton y dando por echo que son ohms a que se considera grande a ¿mayor resistencia?


----------



## Cacho (Nov 8, 2009)

lubeck dijo:


> ...creo que la mejor opcion es en serie y la peor es en la que esta solo por aquello de los parasitos ...



 ¿Y qué pasa con las ESR en cada uno de los tres casos?

Saludos

Edit: Sí, grandes en valor. La potencia se calculará después en función de ese valor óhmico y de la caída de voltaje.


----------



## Tacatomon (Nov 8, 2009)

La configuración que nos viene mejor es la de 10uF, así se reduce la ESR, poniendo todos los C´s en paralelo... Aunque ni yo se realmente en que puede beneficier esto y en que aplicaciones...

De ahí tambien sé que el C de 50uF no es muy recomendable. Pero vale. Me apunto a la aclaración.

Saludos!!!


----------



## lubeck (Nov 8, 2009)

> ¿Y qué pasa con las ESR en cada uno de los tres casos?


A ver si no digo puras tonterias pero lo que pienso es....
En la primera (serie) la resitencia interna se veria disminuida con la resistencia en paralelo(1k)
En la segunda(paralelo) todavia mas disminuida....
y en la tercera pues nada.... integra su resitencia interna asi que tambien por eso pienso que es la peor opcion....
y si no es asi pues me doy....ops:


----------



## Cacho (Nov 8, 2009)

lubeck dijo:


> En la primera (serie) la resitencia interna se veria disminuida con la resistencia en paralelo(1k)
> En la segunda(paralelo) todavia mas disminuida....
> y en la tercera pues nada.... integra su resitencia interna asi que tambien por eso pienso que es la peor opcion...



Buen razonamiento. Un pequeño problema en las magnitudes nomás.
La ESR es MUCHO menor que 1k. Fijate si no cómo se cargan los condensadores en el último gráfico. De repente en 0V y de repente saltan a +V. Con 1k de ESR sería imposible.

La ESR hasta unos 15 Ohm como máximo se consideran aceptables en los condensadores electrolíticos más chicos (los cerámicos tienen menos ESR), hasta 1 Ohm para condensadores alrededor de los 1.000uF y 0,1 Ohm cuando ya rayan los 10.000uF.

Pongámosle un valor. Digamos 1 Ohm de ESR (usemos este número para que sea fácil calcular). Ahora imaginemos que vamos a pedirle 1A de corriente al condensador (otro número fácil).
En serie tendríamos casi 2 Ohm de ESR (1,9998 Ohm) con lo que la potencia a disipar sería de 2W, a razón de 1W por condensador.
En el caso del condensador solitario  la potencia será de 1 Ohm*1A²=1W.
El último, con los 5 en paralelo, la ESR será 1/5 de Ohm y la potencia, 1/5W (0,2W) entre todos. 1/25W cada condensador.

Y esto *cada vez* que se cargue/descargue. Si la frecuencia es alta => Esto pasa muchas veces por segundo => Tiene que disipar más potencia => Se calienta con ganas => Con suerte explota sin romper nada más. Sin suerte, se lleva algún otro componente.

Puesto así conviene usar varios en paralelo para bajar la ESR; como segunda opción, el condensador solito; y el peor desempeño lo van a tener los condensadores en serie.

@Tacato: La ESR no viene sola. Aparece también una inductancia en serie (ya la mencionó Ale Sherar) y al poner inductancias en paralelo aplica la misma fórmula de equivalencia: 1/Lt=1/L1+...+1/Ln.
¿Por qué creés que el ampli Clase D de EJTagle usa tres condensadores *no electrolíticos* de 1uf en paralelo en lugar de uno de 3u3?

Saludos, a leer sobre diodos en el link, y seguimos.


----------



## Limbo (Nov 9, 2009)

> Se portan un poco distinto al cargarse que al descargarse. Acá dejo una captura de un par de condensadores de 100uF cargados "a lo bestia" y descargándose a través de 1k y 4k7.


En los graficos no aprecio diferencias significativas, ¿que diferencia hay? La forma para calcular cuando se descargar el condensador, ¿es la misma que para carga?



> Pongámosle un valor. Digamos 1 Ohm de ESR (usemos este número para que sea fácil calcular). Ahora imaginemos que vamos a pedirle 1A de corriente al condensador (otro número fácil).
> En serie tendríamos casi 2 Ohm de ESR (1,9998 Ohm) con lo que la potencia a disipar sería de 2W, a razón de 1W por condensador.
> En el caso del condensador solitario  la potencia será de 1 Ohm*1A²=1W.
> El último, con los 5 en paralelo, la ESR será 1/5 de Ohm y la potencia, 1/5W (0,2W) entre todos. 1/25W cada condensador.


Entonces, cuanto menores W reciba un condensador, ¿mejor funcionamiento?¿Es a lo que querias referirte?


> Puesto así conviene usar varios en paralelo para bajar la ESR; como segunda opción, el condensador solito; y el peor desempeño lo van a tener los condensadores en serie.


Esto resuelve mi duda de porque no veo casi condenasadores en serie entre ellos.


> Saludos, a leer sobre diodos en el link, y seguimos.


Me lo lei lo minimo 3 veces el primer dia que entre en el foro jeje Pero bueno, ahora que pienso, una pasadita mas no me vendra mal 

He leido de nuevo el post y no me cuadra una cosa. En el puente de rectificacion (la animacion) de CA a CC hay varios puntos que la electricidad al "volver" tiene 2 vias por donde ir pero va por un lugar solamente, ¿se entiende la duda? No se como explicarlo..


----------



## lubeck (Nov 9, 2009)

> En los graficos no aprecio diferencias significativas, ¿que diferencia hay? La forma para calcular cuando se descargar el condensador, ¿es la misma que para carga?


A mi tambien me queda esa duda.... los graficos se parecen un poco.... pero yo probe un condensador con un tester y la diferencia si es notable.... vi la formula de la descarga del link que se puso pero no le entendi....


----------



## Limbo (Nov 9, 2009)

> vi la formula de la descarga del link que se puso pero no le entendi....


¿Que link? No lo veo.


----------



## Cacho (Nov 9, 2009)

El link que mencionan está por última vez en el post #87.

En cuanto a la descarga, la curva es similar a la de carga, pero "al revés".
Haciendo un redondeo grueso, al cargar va rápido (tiempo=RC) de 0 a 2/3 y desde ahí va lento hasta la carga total (en otros 4RC).
Al descargarse va de la máxima a 1/3 en RC y de ahí a 0 en 4RC más.

Entonces, en la primera parte de la carga puede *tomar *mucha corriente de golpe (carga rápido), y en la primera parte de la descarga puede *entregar* ese montón de corriente (descarga rápida).

Subo un grafiquito que me robé (y edité un poquito) de http://commons.wikimedia.org.
En rojo, una onda cuadrada y en azul la tensión del condensador cargándose/descargándose con esa misma onda.

¿Ahora sí?



limbo dijo:


> ...hay varios puntos que la electricidad al "volver" tiene 2 vias por donde ir pero va por un lugar solamente, *¿se entiende la duda? No se como explicarlo..*


Con un esquema sería genial 

Saludos


----------



## Limbo (Nov 9, 2009)

> El link que mencionan está por última vez en el post #87.


  Donde cristo perdio la zapato.


> En cuanto a la descarga, la curva es similar a la de carga, pero "al revés".
> Haciendo un redondeo grueso, al cargar va rápido (tiempo=RC) de 0 a 2/3 y desde ahí va lento hasta la carga total (en otros 4RC).
> Al descargarse va de la máxima a 1/3 en RC y de ahí a 0 en 4RC más.


  Entonces no hay ninguna diferencia. *Lubeck*, ¿porque decias que se descargaba aun mas lento? Me has liadooo :enfadado: jaja es broma claro 


> Subo un grafiquito que me robé (y edité un poquito) de http://commons.wikimedia.org.
> En rojo, una onda cuadrada y en azul la tensión del condensador cargándose/descargándose con esa misma onda.
> 
> ¿Ahora sí?


 Si, si, tenia la duda de que si era igual o no, descargandose y cargandose, y ya esta resuelta. Gracias.



> > Iniciado por *limbo*
> >
> > ...hay varios puntos que la electricidad al "volver" tiene 2 vias por donde ir pero va por un lugar solamente, *¿se entiende la duda? No se como explicarlo..*​
> 
> ...


Te dejo el esquema aqui abajo, pero creo que haciendo el esquema me he resuelto yo solo la duda. 
La cuestion es que en el paso en que la corriente "llega" donde esta la flecha del dibujo, tiene la opcion de poder ir por un diodo o por el otro, pero va por uno en concreto. Haciendo el dibujo del esquema me he dado cuenta que quizas no pase porque por donde no pasa, ya habia pasado antes, y supuestamente polos iguales se repelen, asi que creo que me he respondido a mi mismo, ¿no?

Gracias. 
Saludos!


----------



## Cacho (Nov 9, 2009)

Casi.

Cuando la corriente circula por la carga (la lamparita dibujada ahí), ¿qué pasa?
Sabiendo eso, ¿cómo queda polarizado el diodo en cuestión?

Saludos


----------



## lubeck (Nov 9, 2009)

Aver... como yo lo entiendo.... se supone que es un generador de corriente alterna ¿no?, entonces se esta conmutando la corriente cada X frecuencia de un polo a otro y luego del otro al otro....(ya me enrolle, pero se entiende ,¿no?), entonces cuando esta polarizado de un modo solo tiene un camino facil a seguir y luego cuando cambia solo tiene otro camino.... ¿no es asi? digo facil porque los diodos por decirlo asi se tapan cuando  la corriente trata de ir al contrario....


----------



## Limbo (Nov 9, 2009)

> Cuando la corriente circula por la carga (la lamparita dibujada ahí), ¿qué pasa?


¿Cae una determinada tension?


> Sabiendo eso, ¿cómo queda polarizado el diodo en cuestión?


Vale, ya esta cogido. El error que he cometido ha sido seguir la linea y tomarla como positiva por asi decirlo, y no me fijaba en el otro polo del diodo que signo tenia el voltaje. Ya esta entendido.


> se supone que es un generador de corriente alterna ¿no?


Es un rectificador que convierte la corriente alterna en continua. Lee el post con el manual de los diodos (si no lo has leido ya), alli sale este circuito y otros.


----------



## lubeck (Nov 9, 2009)

> Es un rectificador que convierte la corriente alterna en continua


yo me referia a la bolita con un signo + y una onda en su interior, ¿no es el simbolo de un generador de alterna?


----------



## Limbo (Nov 9, 2009)

> yo me referia a la bolita con un signo + y una onda en su interior, ¿no es el simbolo de un generador de alterna?


Si, claro, te habia entendido mal  Perdona


----------



## lubeck (Nov 9, 2009)

no te fijes limbo... como no tengo muy familializado el idioma electronico tambien confundo terminos y mas vale me hagan la aclaracion....


----------



## Limbo (Nov 9, 2009)

> digo facil porque los diodos por decirlo asi se tapan cuando  la corriente trata de ir al contrario....





> ah y me autocorrijo cuando dije que se tapan, mas bien seria al contrario se abren...


No cometas el mismo error que yo, por que creo que piensas igual que yo pensaba. No es que la corriente vaya al contrario y ya no conduzcan(porque las flechitas a mi me confundieron), con la idea de que solo existia el positivo y con que pasara el positivo por el anodo bastaba, si no que tienen que estar polarizados el anodo con el positivo y el catodo con el negativo, si no es así, por mucho que solamente el positivo este con el anodo no va a conducir.

Si digo algo mal, que seguramente si, a corregir se ha dicho.
Te lo comento porque me ha dado la sensacion que tenias la idea que yo tenia. Solo por ayudar.
Ahora es cuando me decis que todo lo que he dicho esta mal


----------



## lubeck (Nov 9, 2009)

> si no que tienen que estar polarizados el anodo con el positivo y el catodo con el negativo, si no es así, por mucho que solamente el positivo este con el anodo no va a conducir


ok... me parece que si andaba por donde tu.... pero ya entendi a que te refieres....


----------



## Cacho (Nov 10, 2009)

limbo dijo:


> ¿Cae una determinada tension?


Exacto.
Ahora planteo un detalle que quizá complique un poco. Imaginemos que en ese foco no cayera nada, pero nada nada de nada de voltaje. Circula corriente, pero no cae voltaje: Es mágico. Supongamos también que los diodos fueran ideales (provocan 0V de caída, leer el post hasta el final para saber de qué se trata).
Entonces: ¿La corriente seguiría circulando como antes? ¿Por qué?
-----------------

Veo que se han entretenido un rato con los diodos. No son una cosa muy difícil de entender en lo que respecta a polarización: En directa, pasa la corriente. En inversa, no.

En los esquemas, la corriente circula "en la dirección de la flechita" y no es bloqueada en la contraria. En otras palabras, la flecha apunta hacia el cátodo.
La marca que tienen pintados los diodos reales (ese anillo) indica, también, el cátodo. Conducen _hacia_ ese terminal y no en la dirección contraria.

Bueh, un diodo ideal, ya lo dijimos, conduce en una dirección y no en la otra, y lo hace apenas hay una tensión más alta en el ánodo que en el cátodo.

En la vida real eso no pasa: Hay un umbral y conducen un poquito en la dirección contraria. 

Los diodos más comunes tienen ese umbral entre 0,6 y 0,7V.
Esto significa que si hubiera una polarización directa de 0,4V, el diodo no conduciría; 0,5V y seguiría sin conducir... 0,6V y quizá empezaría a conducir y ya con 0,7V se cierra y conduce.
Ese umbral lo van a encontrar en los datasheets como "Forward Voltage Drop", se traduce como  "Caída de Voltaje en Directa" o algo así y suele estar el valor máximo. La caída será entonces ese valor *o menos*.
Tarea: ¿Cuál es el umbral de los 1N400X, del 1N4148 (1N914), del 1N5818 y del 1N60? (a los datasheets se ha dicho)
A ver a quién se le ocurre una explicación.

Segunda cosa para hacer: Armar el circuito adjunto y medir la caída en los diodos (tester en el rango de 2V). Si no tienen ningún diodo para hacerlo, a destrozar un poco de chatarra para conseguir uno. Si no tienen chatarra, derechito a una casa de electrónica a comprar algunos para poder romper sin lástima. Son baratos.
Con el diodo ya en la mano, leer el datasheet para encontrar la corriente máxima admitida y poner la resistencia de manera que no se pase (los 1N4148 tienen una máxima bastante baja, por ejemplo). Un 1N400X va a andar perfecto para esto.
Hecha la medición, cambiar el valor de la resistencia para modificar la corriente y medir de nuevo (¡ojo con la potencia de las resistencias!). ¿Qué regla siguen las caídas en el diodo? 

Pregunta fácil, sobre todo si miran el gráfico este:





Fuente: Wikipedia.org

Lo que está marcado como Vy es la tensión de umbral.
No analizar el gráfico con mucho más detalle, que hay tiempo. Sólo recuerdo que dije que en inversa también conducían (poquito, pero conducen). Y eso se ve en el gráfico. ¿Dónde?.

Saludos
​


----------



## electrodan (Nov 10, 2009)

Si no hay caída de tensión, no hay luz.


----------



## Cacho (Nov 10, 2009)

Tenés razón en eso, pero el punto va a cómo circularía la corriente, por qué diodo/s, nada más.


----------



## lubeck (Nov 10, 2009)

> ¿La corriente seguiría circulando como antes? ¿Por qué?


ahi va mi respuesta...
 yo digo que si porque la direccion no depende del voltaje si no en la direccion en que se envie la corriente....



> Tarea: ¿Cuál es el umbral de los 1N400X, del 1N4148 (1N914), del 1N5818 y del 1N60? (a los datasheets se ha dicho)


1n400x-1v
1n4148(1n914)-1v
1n5818-.55,.875
1n60-1v



> Y eso se ve en el gráfico. ¿Dónde?.


en Is
me quedan pendientes las pruebas pero tengo sueño y ya me queme mucho el coco con la primer pregunta.... para que este mal.....


----------



## Cacho (Nov 10, 2009)

lubeck dijo:


> yo digo que si porque la direccion no depende del voltaje si no en la direccion en que se envie la corriente...


Tené cuidado con lo de las direcciónes, que la corriente y el voltaje van de la mano. Para que aparezca corriente tiene que haber voltaje, y cuando aparece voltaje, aparece corriente si está aplicado como corresponde.



lubeck dijo:


> ...ya me queme mucho el coco con la primer pregunta.... para que este mal...


Es que lo importante es pensarlo, no si está bien o mal. Eso ya es el segundo paso.
A ver si te lo planteo así: Si hubiera exactamente el mismo potencial de los dos lados del diodo (y supongamos que en esas condiciones conduce) ¿Hacia dónde circularía corriente?



lubeck dijo:


> 1n400x-1v
> 1n4148(1n914)-1v
> 1n5818-.55,.875
> 1n60-1v


Ok, error en mi planteo inicial. Me faltó aclarar que era con una corriente baja (1/10mA) esto de los umbrales. Ahí se ve clarito la diferencia.
Los números que pusiste son correctos, y son los que corresponden a las corrientes más o menos altas. Los dos primeros no creo que los encuentres fácilmente para corrientes más bajas, así que no te vuelvas loco. Quizá el 4148 sí, pero no importa demasiado. Ambos rondan los 0,6/0,7V.
Los otros dos son los interesantes.

Saludos


----------



## lubeck (Nov 10, 2009)

> ¿Qué regla siguen las caídas en el diodo?


A mayor resistencia menor caida...


----------



## Cacho (Nov 10, 2009)

lubeck dijo:


> A mayor resistencia menor caida...


Sí que sí.

Si lo vemos desde el lado de las corrientes, a mayor resistencia, menor corriente.
Juntando esto con lo que dijiste y lo anterior, a menor corriente, menor umbral. Eso se ve también en el gráfico.

Bien, aquello de los umbrales apuntaba a distinguir cuatro tipos de diodos: 
- Los rectificadores (1N400X y similares), que son relativamente lentos y "fuertes", pensados para corrientes grandes.

- Los de señal (1N4148 y similares), que tienen una corriente máxima no tan grande, y se suelen usar en el tratamiento de... señales.

-Los de germanio (1N60 y otros más), una de las viejas naves de batalla que aún se usa. Se pueden comparar con los de señal, aunque soportan voltajes y corrientes más bajos en general y (esto es lo que los hace importantes) tienen un umbral mucho más bajo (alrededor de 0,3V contra los 0,7V de los otros).

-Los Schottky. Estos bichitos tienen un umbral bajo también (0,3V), pero principalmente son capaces de conducir corrientes grandes, como los rectificadores, pero  a frecuencias mucho más altas que estos. Son imprescindibles en las fuentes switching.

Quedan otros tipos más de diodos. Algunos son bastante específicos, pero uno de ellos es muy conocido y usado: El LED.
Light-Emitting Diode o Diodo Emisor de Luz, bichito común en casi todo lo que hoy tenga lucecitas. Típicamente tienen un voltaje de codo (umbral) de entre 2,5 y 3,5V y una corriente máxima que está por los 20mA.
Ojo que hay modelos que llevan mucho más voltaje y manejan bastante más corriente. Eso ya dependerá del modelo específico.

En el primer circuito adjunto se ve la conexión típica de un LED. En R3 deberá caer todo el voltaje "extra" de la fuente, ese que está por encima del que necesita el LED. Si la fuente fuera de 9V y el LED, de 3V, entonces deberemos hacer caer 6V en la resistencia.
La corriente asumamos que es de 20mA, entonces la resistencia será de 300 Ohm. En el negocio nos van a vender de 270 o 330, así que calculando (10% de variación en cada caso) nos va a dar un 10% más o un 10% menos de corriente. Con 18mA va a andar bien: Vamos por los 330 Ohm.
¿Potencia? 0,02²*330=0,132W. Con ¼W estamos bien.

Y llega lo más fiero del asunto: ¿Eficiencia?
La potencia total será de 0,132W (potencia disipada por la resistencia) más 3V*0,018A=0,054W (potencia del LED). La eficiencia será la pontencia útil por cien dividida por la total. Ef=0,054*100/(0,132+0,054) eso da casi un 30% de eficiencia. Feo, pero el circuito es simple.

Ahora pregunto sobre el otro circuito (el de la derecha). Si en el estado 0 el condensador está descargado y se cierra el interruptor. Empieza un proceso y llega un momento en que todo se estabiliza. Este es el estado 1. Ahora se abre el interruptor y se inicia otro ciclo que termina cuando todo queda nuevamente en las condiciones iniciales.
Ningún componente tiene valor. No me interesan los números, sino la idea de cómo se dan las corrientes y los voltajes. Ah, consideremos al diodo como ideal.

Primero: ¿En cuánto tiempo se va del estado 0 al 1?.
Segundo: ¿Qué corriente circulará por el circuito al estar en estado 1?.
Tercero: Una vez abierto el switch, ¿En cuánto tiempo se vuelve al estado 0?
Cuarto: En el paso de 0 a 1, ¿Por dónde circula corriente y en qué dirección? ¿Y de 1 a 0?
Quinto: ¿Y si el diodo estuviera al revés? ¿Qué cambiaría?

Bueno, me dejo de preguntar, mejor.
Saludos


----------



## lubeck (Nov 11, 2009)

Primero: ¿En cuánto tiempo se va del estado 0 al 1?.
T=R2xC1

Segundo: ¿Qué corriente circulará por el circuito al estar en estado 1?.
La que circule por r1

Tercero: Una vez abierto el switch, ¿En cuánto tiempo se vuelve al estado 0?
T=R1xC1

Cuarto: En el paso de 0 a 1, ¿Por dónde circula corriente y en qué dirección? ¿Y de 1 a 0?
de 0 a 1 por R2 (Bateria,R2,Condensador), de 1 a 0 por R1(capacitor,Diodo,r1)

Quinto: ¿Y si el diodo estuviera al revés? ¿Qué cambiaría?
¿de 0 a 1- T=Cx0?
de 1 a 0- T=(r1+R2)xC1


----------



## Limbo (Nov 11, 2009)

Buenas,

Impresionante lo que da de sí un par de dias de inactividad. Voy a intntar ponerme al dia.
Empiezo desde muy atras.

Post#131:


> Ahora planteo un detalle que quizá complique un poco. Imaginemos que en ese foco no cayera nada, pero nada nada de nada de voltaje. Circula corriente, pero no cae voltaje: Es mágico. Supongamos también que los diodos fueran ideales (provocan 0V de caída, leer el post hasta el final para saber de qué se trata).
> Entonces: ¿La corriente seguiría circulando como antes? ¿Por qué?


Estas preguntitas de *Cacho* jaja 
Yo creo que no circularia nada de corriente porque no habria ninguna diferencia de potencial en ningun punto del circuito.


> Veo que se han entretenido un rato con los diodos. No son una cosa muy difícil de entender en lo que respecta a polarización: En directa, pasa la corriente. En inversa, no.
> 
> En los esquemas, la corriente circula "en la dirección de la flechita" y no es bloqueada en la contraria. En otras palabras, la flecha apunta hacia el cátodo.
> La marca que tienen pintados los diodos reales (ese anillo) indica, también, el cátodo. Conducen _hacia_ ese terminal y no en la dirección contraria.


No son dificiles pero al principio puedes pensar que con que se conecte el anodo con el + ya basta para que conduzca, es decir, que si conectas el anodo al + y el catodo al +, conduce igual, y claro, llegue a la conclusion de que como va a circular corriente si no hay polarizacion. Entonces, por eso lo de ese comentario a lubeck, era solo por ayudar en caso de que lo viera como yo lo veia antes. Fue un lapsus jeje


> En la vida real eso no pasa: Hay un umbral y conducen un poquito en la dirección contraria.


¿Del orden de uA/pA?


> Los diodos más comunes tienen ese umbral entre 0,6 y 0,7V.
> Esto significa que si hubiera una polarización directa de 0,4V, el diodo no conduciría; 0,5V y seguiría sin conducir... 0,6V y quizá empezaría a conducir y ya con 0,7V se cierra y conduce.
> Ese umbral lo van a encontrar en los datasheets como "Forward Voltage Drop", se traduce como "Caída de Voltaje en Directa" o algo así y suele estar el valor máximo. La caída será entonces ese valor *o menos*.
> Tarea: ¿Cuál es el umbral de los 1N400X, del 1N4148 (1N914), del 1N5818 y del 1N60? (a los datasheets se ha dicho)
> A ver a quién se le ocurre una explicación.


Bueno, así a bote pronto la unica explicacion que se me ocurre es la reistencia interna del diodo, segun ésta, a mas sea, mayor sera la caida.


> Segunda cosa para hacer: Armar el circuito adjunto y medir la caída en los diodos (tester en el rango de 2V). Si no tienen ningún diodo para hacerlo, a destrozar un poco de chatarra para conseguir uno. Si no tienen chatarra, derechito a una casa de electrónica a comprar algunos para poder romper sin lástima. Son baratos.
> Con el diodo ya en la mano, leer el datasheet para encontrar la corriente máxima admitida y poner la resistencia de manera que no se pase (los 1N4148 tienen una máxima bastante baja, por ejemplo). Un 1N400X va a andar perfecto para esto.
> Hecha la medición, cambiar el valor de la resistencia para modificar la corriente y medir de nuevo (¡ojo con la potencia de las resistencias!). ¿Qué regla siguen las caídas en el diodo?


Segun mis pruebas; a mas voltaje caia en el diodo mas I recorria. A menor resistencia, mayor I y mayor V en la caida del diodo.


> No analizar el gráfico con mucho más detalle, que hay tiempo. Sólo recuerdo que dije que en inversa también conducían (poquito, pero conducen). Y eso se ve en el gráfico. ¿Dónde?.


En Is, la cual tiene origen en el eje central 0 y acaba en Vr ,¿Si?

Mensajes #132 y #133:


> Si no hay caída de tensión, no hay luz.





> Tenés razón en eso, pero el punto va a cómo circularía la corriente, por qué diodo/s, nada más.


¿De que hablabais? ¿De la lampara del circuito rectificador de CA?

#137:


> En el primer circuito adjunto se ve la conexión típica de un LED. En R3 deberá caer todo el voltaje "extra" de la fuente, ese que está por encima del que necesita el LED. Si la fuente fuera de 9V y el LED, de 3V, entonces deberemos hacer caer 6V en la resistencia.
> La corriente asumamos que es de 20mA, entonces la resistencia será de 300 Ohm. En el negocio nos van a vender de 270 o 330, así que calculando (10% de variación en cada caso) nos va a dar un 10% más o un 10% menos de corriente. Con 18mA va a andar bien: Vamos por los 330 Ohm.
> ¿Potencia? 0,02²*330=0,132W. Con ¼W estamos bien.
> 
> ...


De que me suena todo esto, ¿eh Cacho?¿De que?
Eso me lo sé jaja (para algo que sé no me crucifiqueis ).



> Primero: ¿En cuánto tiempo se va del estado 0 al 1?.
> Segundo: ¿Qué corriente circulará por el circuito al estar en estado 1?.
> Tercero: Una vez abierto el switch, ¿En cuánto tiempo se vuelve al estado 0?
> Cuarto: En el paso de 0 a 1, ¿Por dónde circula corriente y en qué dirección? ¿Y de 1 a 0?
> Quinto: ¿Y si el diodo estuviera al revés? ¿Qué cambiaría?


Primero: Segun la capacidad de C1, tardara mas o menos en cargarse, y por lo cual, segun su capacitancia tendra mas o menos voltaje. Cuando este voltaje de C1 sumado a la caida de R2 sea igual al de la fuente, pasara a no poder cargarse mas (supuestamente), y se estabilizara. A diferencia de *Lubeck* creo que tardara 5*R*C.
Segundo: Circulara una I que dependera de la capacidad de C1 y de su voltaje entre bornes, éste voltaje por ley de ohm se dividira entre la resistencias existentes en el circuito. Itotal = Vcondensador / ([Rinterna_diodo*R2/Rinterna_diodo+R2]+R1).
Tercero:  Lo mismo que en la pregunta uno pero a la inversa, ¿no? Y el tiempo, pues lo mismo ¿5*C*R?
Cuarto: De 0 a 1; Recorre R1, segun el valor de ésta, mas o menos I. Una muy baja corriente recorre D2. Recorre R2 y llega al anodo del condensador, por ultimo, del catodo del condensador se va hacia casita (masa). Ac osnecuencia el condensador se carga; De 1 a 0; La corriente circulara por D2 la mayoria y una pequeña corriente se ira por R2, pasara por R1 y se ira al final del recorrido al catodo del condensador. Como nota, podria decir que la corriente se divide en dos cuando se encuentra con D2 y R2, y vuelve a unificar en R1. 
Quinto: Cambiaria que el condensador se cargaria mas rapido y se descargaria mas lento. Ya que creo que antes con el diodo segun la polarizacion, éste conduciria o no, y si conduce su resistencia interna entraria en juego bajando la resitencia total del paralelo. Pero vamos, seguro seguro, no estoy  ¿Es algo asi?¿O su Ri siempre esta presente?

Bueeeno, por fin, acabe. Me he tirado un buen rato con la coña haciendo resumen de todo jeje
En fin, espero no haberme equivocado mucho en las respuestas, he estado tiempo sin mirar esto y estoy un poco desorientado.

Graacias de nuevo a todos.
Saludos!


----------



## lubeck (Nov 11, 2009)

Saludos Limbo. pense que me habia quedado sin compañero..... 
 Lei tu ultima respuesta y me impresionas, solo me quedo una duda... cuando hablas o mencionas resistencias internas.... no se supone que cuando es un diodo Ideal  se pasa por alto eso? o a que se refieren con diodo ideal o capacitor ideal, etc...

p.d. me gustaria hacer una aclaracion oportunanmente.... a veces con las limitaciones de la escritura... no se da una entonacion adeacuada a las frases y pareciera que fuera un tanto descortes.. pero para nada eh?, si sonare asi de antemano les digo no utilice la sintaxis adecuada....

Saludos y quedamos en espera de calificacion.... 

Hasta nuevo post...



> ¿De que hablabais? ¿De la lampara del circuito rectificador de CA?


Cacho planteo este problema del esquema de CA que pusiste...


> Ahora planteo un detalle que quizá complique un poco. Imaginemos que en ese foco no cayera nada, pero nada nada de nada de voltaje. Circula corriente, pero no cae voltaje: Es mágico. Supongamos también que los diodos fueran ideales (provocan 0V de caída, leer el post hasta el final para saber de qué se trata).
> Entonces: ¿La corriente seguiría circulando como antes? ¿Por qué?


yo hice mi analisis pero creo no anduve muy cerca, y sigo analizandolo... cual crees tu que seria la respuesta....
mi segunda opcion seria que pasaria por todos, pero no estoy muy seguro, y todavia no tengo estructurada unarazon del porque... 

Cacho agrego a mis respuestas .... el tiempo que puse multiplicado por 5, me quedo la duda de cuando se consideraba un punto alto o 1....  eso fue ya copiando....
De nuevo saludos...


----------



## Limbo (Nov 11, 2009)

> Saludos Limbo. pense que me habia quedado sin compañero.....


Que va, por aqui estoy, solo que no me dejo ver por falta de tiempo.


> Lei tu ultima respuesta y me impresionas


Que no te impresione tanto porque lo mas probable es que este mal.


> no se supone que cuando es un diodo Ideal  se pasa por alto eso? o a que se refieren con diodo ideal o capacitor ideal, etc...


Mira, ves, esta mal  pase por alto eso. Yo pienso igual que tu con lo de diodo ideal. A ver que dicen los entendidos.
*Edito:* Aunque ahora que repienso (¿palabra nueva?), si es que no tienen Ri, igualmente 0 tambien es un numero, por lo que en los calculos tendra su funcion igual que si fueran 200, ¿no?



> p.d. me gustaria hacer una aclaracion oportunanmente.... a veces con las limitaciones de la escritura... no se da una entonacion adeacuada a las frases y pareciera que fuera un tanto descortes.. pero para nada eh?, si sonare asi de antemano les digo no utilice la sintaxis adecuada....


Para nada suena descortes. A no ser que lo de que te impresiono fuese una ironia DDD De todas formas, no me lo tomaria a mal porque mi mision aqui no es impresionar, es aprender, y cuanto mas, mejor.

Saludos!


----------



## Cacho (Nov 11, 2009)

Ahora sí que se me está complicando para ordenar el comentario, pero a ver cómo sale.

Lo del diodo aquel, en el puente mágico, simplemente iba al funcionamiento del puente. Si se consideraba que había una caída en la lámpara (carga) era fácil ver cómo iba a circular la corriente porque el diodo quedaba cerrado.
Pero si no cayera nada, el diodo (ideal) podría conducir... ¿Pero por qué la corriente iría hacia un punto con igual potencial? 
Más allá de que los diodos no serán ideales en la realidad, el puente hará su trabajo por obra y gracia de los diodos o de que la corriente no "querría" circular en aquella dirección que planteaba Limbo.

Bueno, listo el puente, vamos con lo siguiente.
Eso de los uA en inversa es correcto, y es efectivamente esa Is (está exagerada ahí para hacerla fácil de ver, pero es mucho más chica en la realidad). O sea, el diodo "pierde" un poquito. En la práctica se considera que esa corriente no existe, salvo para cosas muy muy muy puntuales.



lubeck dijo:


> Primero: ¿En cuánto tiempo se va del estado 0 al 1?.
> T=R2xC1


Sí, llevaba el 5 adelante nomás. Ahí se carga el condensador: 5RC.


lubeck dijo:


> Segundo: ¿Qué corriente circulará por el circuito al estar en estado 1?.
> La que circule por r1


Exacto. Y eso será Vbat/R1


lubeck dijo:


> Tercero: Una vez abierto el switch, ¿En cuánto tiempo se vuelve al estado 0?
> T=R1xC1


Otra vez el 5 


lubeck dijo:


> Cuarto: En el paso de 0 a 1, ¿Por dónde circula corriente y en qué dirección? ¿Y de 1 a 0?
> de 0 a 1 por R2 (Bateria,R2,Condensador), de 1 a 0 por R1(capacitor,Diodo,r1)


Coooorecto (ay, me siento Susana Gimenez )






lubeck dijo:


> Quinto: ¿Y si el diodo estuviera al revés? ¿Qué cambiaría?
> ¿de 0 a 1- T=Cx0?
> de 1 a 0- T=(r1+R2)xC1


Dígalo con confianza: Se carga de golpe, en T=0. Y se descarga en 5(R1+R2)C



limbo dijo:


> Bueno, así a bote pronto la unica explicacion que se me ocurre es la reistencia interna del diodo...


Buena conjetura, pero acá estamos hablando de los archifamosos "semiconductores" (léase con tono de película de terror)
Sin entrar en detalles, hay una "cosa" que se llama juntura adentro del diodo que no es más que la unión de dos materiales con características diferentes (uno es el P y el otro es el N).
Cuando se polariza de manera correcta, conduce. Si se polariza al revés, no.

Pensemos en un caño que tiene adentro una válvula que se cierra con un resorte (una antiretorno):


Entonces, al circular agua habrá algo de fuerza (presión) que empuje el resorte y por lo tanto será una merma en la presión que saldrá del caño. Pensar en el diodo como ese caño es correcto. Algo del voltaje será usado por esa juntura para hacerse conductora. Ahí está esa caída de la que hablamos.
Entrar en más detalles hace las cosas más complicadas, así que mejor lo dejamos así.



limbo dijo:


> De que me suena todo esto, ¿eh Cacho?¿De que?


 No sé...  




limbo dijo:


> Primero: Segun la capacidad de C1, tardara mas o menos en cargarse, y por lo cual, segun su capacitancia tendra mas o menos voltaje.


Voltaje no. Cuando se termine de cargar tendrá el mismo voltaje (el de la batería) sin importar su capacidad. Lo que varía es la cantidad de Coulombs que habrá almacenados.



limbo dijo:


> Cuando este voltaje de C1 sumado a la caida de R2 sea igual al de la fuente, pasara a no poder cargarse mas (supuestamente), y se estabilizara. A diferencia de *Lubeck* creo que tardara 5*R*C.


Tardará 5RC en llegar al valor en que la caída en R2 sea 0V (o sea, no habrá más corriente a través de R2)



limbo dijo:


> Segundo: Circulara una I que dependera de la capacidad de C1 y de su voltaje entre bornes, éste voltaje por ley de ohm se dividira entre la resistencias existentes en el circuito. Itotal = Vcondensador / ([Rinterna_diodo*R2/Rinterna_diodo+R2]+R1).


Ya está cargado el condensador, así que ya no circula más corriente por ahí (ok, las fugas del condensador, pero digamos que es muy poco).
Podemos decir que la corriente es nomás Vbat/R1.



limbo dijo:


> Tercero:  Lo mismo que en la pregunta uno pero a la inversa, ¿no? Y el tiempo, pues lo mismo ¿5*C*R?


Se viene Susana de nuevo: ¡Correcto!



limbo dijo:


> Cuarto: De 0 a 1; Recorre R1, segun el valor de ésta, mas o menos I. Una muy baja corriente recorre D2. Recorre R2 y llega al anodo del condensador, por ultimo, del catodo del condensador se va hacia casita (masa).


Ojo que el condensador no la deja pasar (si no, no se carga). Le "muestra" un punto con 0V, pero nopasa la corriente hasta masa (salvo por las pérdidas que tenga el condensador).



limbo dijo:


> Ac osnecuencia el condensador se carga; De 1 a 0; La corriente circulara por D2 la mayoria y una pequeña corriente se ira por R2, pasara por R1 y se ira al final del recorrido al catodo del condensador. Como nota, podria decir que la corriente se divide en dos cuando se encuentra con D2 y R2, y vuelve a unificar en R1.


Si vamos a hilar fino, la corriente va a circular por la resistencia cuando el balance de la corriente con el umbral del diodo así lo disponga. Esto es, en el instante inicial con una corriente altísima (el umbral se va a las nubes) y cuando la carga del condensador no llegue a los 0,7V de polarización del diodo.
Con sólo notar que se establecían dos circuitos distintos gracias al diodito ese ya alcanzaba 



limbo dijo:


> Quinto: .... ¿O su Ri siempre esta presente?


Sí. Siempre tenés un umbral y eso es lo que te fija la caída. Fijate en el caño del dibujo si no.

Uy, qué lío que se me armó ya con lo que escribí y lo que no.
Avísenme por favor si me faltó algo, que ya me perdí.

Si no me faltó nada y no metí la pata en ningún lado (avise el que  encuentre errores), seguimos.

Saludos


----------



## lubeck (Nov 12, 2009)

A mi me quedo todo muy claro...

nada mas lo del puente CA si me saco de onda, pero ya entendi....
Saludos...


----------



## Cacho (Nov 13, 2009)

Bueno, yo salgo de viaje y vuelvo el sábado a la noche o el domingo a la mañana.
No sé qué tan ocupado esté (creo que será leve) así que si puedo sigo escribiendo desde allá (aguante el wi-fi).
Si no, nos vemos el fin de semana (no te tires al mar Limbo... )

Saludos


----------



## lubeck (Nov 13, 2009)

Tienes razon...  borre este post....


----------



## Limbo (Nov 13, 2009)

> Lo del diodo aquel, en el puente mágico, simplemente iba al funcionamiento del puente. Si se consideraba que había una caída en la lámpara (carga) era fácil ver cómo iba a circular la corriente porque el diodo quedaba cerrado.
> Pero si no cayera nada, el diodo (ideal) podría conducir... ¿Pero por qué la corriente iría hacia un punto con igual potencial?
> Más allá de que los diodos no serán ideales en la realidad, el puente hará su trabajo por obra y gracia de los diodos o de que la corriente no "querría" circular en aquella dirección que planteaba Limbo.


No entiendo lo de la pregunta de que si no cayera nada en la carga que pasaria. Al menos con lo citado no le veo el porque de la pregunta, es decir, a que queria llegar a parar con la pregunta.


> Si vamos a hilar fino, la corriente va a circular por la resistencia cuando el balance de la corriente con el umbral del diodo así lo disponga.


¿Whaaat?  Lo puedes repetir porfavor, esa frase la lei, pero lo que se dice comprender, comprendi poco.


> Uy, qué lío que se me armó ya con lo que escribí y lo que no.
> Avísenme por favor si me faltó algo, que ya me perdí.


Tranquilo, si yo que lo escribi todo y no sé si te falto algo 


> Bueno, yo salgo de viaje y vuelvo el sábado a la noche o el domingo a la mañana.
> No sé qué tan ocupado esté (creo que será leve) así que si puedo sigo escribiendo desde allá (aguante el wi-fi).
> Si no, nos vemos el fin de semana (no te tires al mar Limbo... )
> 
> Saludos


No me tiro, pero, no quiero jugar con fuego, asi que, vuelve a preguntar algo prontoo 


> Limbo...
> como aqui si se vale el offtopic...
> mientras estamos de vacaciones hice este pequeñito programa que se supone es un notificador de mensajes del foro.....
> podrias instalarlo  a ver si se instala correctamente....
> ...


Creo que deberias de publicarlo en otro lugar, porque corta todo el tema del hilo. De todas formas, a mi personalmente me gusta entrar en el foro y verlo desde aqui. Si quieres te ayudo, pero, en otro tema, y via online porque en mi pc no cabe ni un alfiler y solo falta añadir algo en la barra de tareas activas para que se me cuelge. Es muy antiguo y se le va la CPU (Cabeza ).
Saludos!


----------



## Cacho (Nov 14, 2009)

limbo dijo:


> ¿Whaaat?  Lo puedes repetir porfavor, esa frase la lei, pero lo que se dice comprender, comprendi poco.


Ok.

Veamos: Primero, tené presente el gráfico con la curva de descarga del condensador. Miralo bien y en lo posible dibujalo en un papel (sí, lápiz y mano son necesarios).

Hecho eso, seguí el razonamiento y andá escribiendo los datos.
Al principio de la descarga la corriente que entrega el condensador es enorme y estará limitada por Vmax/R1 (circuito del post #137), pero supongamos que R1 es un corto nada más, para hacerlo más evidente.

Ahora ubicá en el eje del voltaje los 0,7V (no es necesario que sea muy preciso el punto) y marcá también la curva en ese voltaje. Entonces entre el voltaje inicial y los 0,7V estamos de acuerdo en que el diodo conduce, ¿no?.
Cuando conduce, el diodo se porta como un pedacito de cable: Conduce y punto.

Por debajo de los 0,7V (tomemos el valor estándar) el diodo ya NO conduce. Acá se descarga a través de la resistencia sola. Habría que hacer mejor el cálculo para ver el umbral del diodo contra la corriente y ver cuándo deja de conducir el diodo. En ese punto la corriente que puede entregar el capacitor es suficiente como para que el umbral del diodo sea más alto que el voltaje entre los terminales del condensador.

La corriente que circulará por la resistencia mientras el diodo esté polarizado en directa será despreciable. Recién cuando se alcance ese punto del párrafo anterior entra en juego la resistencia y termina el trabajo.
Hasta ese momento la curva va a caer en picada violenta y recién hará "la curva" cuando el diodo deje de conducir.

¿Ahora sí?

Saludos


----------



## Limbo (Nov 15, 2009)

Ahora si. Lo que no entendi fue la manera de decirlo: "Si vamos a hilar fino, la corriente va a circular por la resistencia *cuando el balance de la corriente con el umbral del diodo así lo disponga*"


----------



## lubeck (Nov 15, 2009)

Que gusto que ya hay actividad... ya casi me leo todos los temas del foro...

Con que le seguimos....

Saludos....


----------



## Cacho (Nov 15, 2009)

Hoy es ya muy tarde por acá.
Mañana (bueno, hoy, pero más tarde) me pongo a escribir un poco sobre semiconductores y transistores.

Saludos


----------



## Limbo (Nov 16, 2009)

En el post #131, en el grafico de los diodos habian dos derivaciones de las lineas de la grafica, una lamada zener (me suena a tipo de diodo) y otra llamada avalancha(¿efecto?),¿que son?


----------



## lubeck (Nov 16, 2009)

> semiconductores y transistores


transistores.... la piel se me puso chinita... pero esto preparado psicologicamente....


----------



## Cacho (Nov 17, 2009)

limbo dijo:


> ...dos derivaciones de las lineas de la grafica, una lamada zener (me suena a tipo de diodo) y otra llamada avalancha(¿efecto?),¿que son?



Y dijo _zener _nomás... Y encima, _avalancha_. Sólo te faltó decir _ruptura_ 

De a uno, vamos de atrás para adelante. La ruptura es el punto en que el diodo falla.
Si mirás el datasheet, cada diodo tiene una máxima tensión inversa posible. En el caso de los 1N4001 es de 60V si mal no recuerdo (tomémoslo como valor exacto de ruptura para lo que sigue), y va subiendo hasta los 1000V, de este sí estoy seguro, de los 4007 (ahí está la diferencia entre todos los de la familia). Entonces, si a un 4001 le ponemos 59V *en inversa*, tendremos la corriente de fuga esperable según el gráfico. Lo desconectamos, lo polarizamos bien y... todo como siempre.

Si en cambio le pusiéramos 61V (por encima de la tensión de ruptura), el diodo falla y empieza a conducir en inversa. Eso es malo. 99,9% de chances de que ya no funcione bien nunca más.
Alcanzó el punto de ruptura, se estropeó "la válvula" (juntura) y habrá que cambiarlo.

Los _zener _y la _avalancha _(_efecto avalancha_ para ser más precisos) están muy emparentados y para lo que vamos a tocar acá, son lo mismo. Si nos ponemos exquisitos, hay diferencias, pero no nos metamos tan finito.
El señor Zener (hubo un japonés que hizo lo mismo al mismo tiempo, pero no me acuerdo el nombre) descubrió una manera de hacer que la curva del diodo se modificara "un poquito" (como se ve en el gráfico) de manera que al alcanzar determinada tensión *en inversa*, condujera sin romperse.

Se ve en el gráfico que al ir polarizando el diodo al revés (en directa se porta como un diodo común) la corriente se mantiene en el valor bajo de fuga hasta que se alcanza el "voltaje zener". Ahí empieza a conducir, pero de cátodo a ánodo, o sea, al revés de lo que conduciría un diodo normal.
Estos dioditos (en realidad, el efecto zener) son muy muy muy útiles como reguladores de voltaje y como referencias de voltaje.

Las corrientes máximas en inversa que pueden conducir suelen ser bajas o muy bajas. Un zener tiene una mínima de alrededor de 5mA para poder regular su voltaje, usualmente se le deja un margen y se lo hace trabajar con alrededor de 10mA de corriente para regular. 

¿Cuál es la máxima corriente que pueden manejar? La potencia es V*I, donde V es el voltaje del zener e I es mi incógnita. La potencia está especificada en el modelo y usualmente se ven zeners de ½W y 1W. Los hay más grandes, pero no son tan frecuentes. Entonces un zener de 9V y ½W podrá manejar... 
0,5W=9V*I <=> I=0,5W/9V=55,5mA.

Esos 55,5mA son la corriente máxima, que no conviene alcanzar. Más vale limitar el asunto a unos más saludables 40mA como máximo.
Esto nos deja con una ventana de unos 30mA que podremos usar para lo que se nos ocurra.
¿Cómo se limita la corriente? Simple, con una resistencia. Al conducir el diodo, la corriente circula por una resistencia *antes* de llegar al zener, y cuando por una resistencia circula corriente... Apenas el zener alcanza el valor de tensión adecuado, deja de conducir, así que todo se reduce a calcular el valor de la resistencia para que con el máximo consumo (la corriente de la carga más la del zener) provoque una caída suficientemente chica que permita todavía funcionar al sistema.
Y el valor tendrá que ser tal que cuando se desconecte la carga (suponiendo que se vaya a desconectar) la corriente del zener no se escape de los valores seguros (en el ejemplo, unos 40mA).

Supongamos que tengo una fuente de 15V y un aparatito que funciona con 9V.
El circuito será el mismo que el adjunto, sólo que R2 tendrá un valor de 450 Ohm y eso dará un consumo de 20mA (9V/450 Ohm=0,02A).
Lo que necesito es que en R1 caigan los 6V "que me sobran". La corriente total será de 20mA de la carga más unos 10mA de regulación del zener.

Ohm dice que 6V=30mA*R1 y eso son 200 Ohm. 
Primer problema: ¿Uso 180 o 220 Ohm? Con la primera tendré una corriente de 33,3mA y con la segunda, 27,3mA. De esos dos valores, 20mA serán tomados por la carga y el resto por el diodo. 
Bien, ambas van a funcionar porque me dejan dentro de los márgenes del zener.

Ahora, al desconectar la carga *toda* la corriente deberá pasar por el diodo. Como sea, sigo dentro de los márgenes del zener. Fenómeno.

¿Potencia de la resistencia? 0,198mW y 0,163mW. Para usar una de ¼W me conviene el segundo valor (con el primero queda bastante al límite).

Listo el ejemplo... A laburar 
En el esquema adjunto, supongamos que la batería tiene 16V y el zener es de 12V.
Y me pongo preguntón:
-¿De qué potencias tendrán que ser el zener y R1 para hacer el trabajo?
-¿Y el valor de R1?
-Lo más "difícil": Si en lugar de un regulador positivo quisiera hacer uno negativo, ¿Cómo sería? (por favor, un esquema o nos vamos a volver locos para entendernos)

Para esto último dejo ZenerII "para rellenar".
Saludos


----------



## Limbo (Nov 17, 2009)

> -¿De qué potencias tendrán que ser el zener y R1 para hacer el trabajo?


Siendo I del diodo y R1 desconocida no entiendo como poder sacar los W. 


> -¿Y el valor de R1?


Pienso igual que en la pregunta anterior.

No sé si me estoy haciendo un lio o la fiebre que tengo me nubla la vista pero no acabo de coger estas preguntas.

Saludos!!
P.D: No ser duros conmigo. Estoy pasando un costipao de aupa  (rio por no llorar jeje)


----------



## lubeck (Nov 17, 2009)

Limbo: con un constipado de milagro te dieron ganas de prende la computadora.... te recomiendo un tequila de Jalisco con limon.... que te mejores... y a cuidarte... no queda mas...

Despues de un rato, dos computadoras, una calculadora y un ayudante(mi hijo de 5años)  resuelvo que.....:
-¿De qué potencias tendrán que ser el zener y R1 para hacer el trabajo?
el Zener de 1w que daria 83.22ma y se nesecitan 80ma asi que segun yo quedaria pero muy justo.
la resistencia de 1w porque la de 1/2w queda muy justa... .49w
-¿Y el valor de R1?
100ohms

SAludos..


----------



## Cacho (Nov 17, 2009)

Mhhhh....
Me parece que no...

Partamos de la base de que la carga de 100 Ohm va a hacer circular una corriente de ___A con los 12V que le deja el zener.

Sabido eso, sumamos lo que necesitará el zener para regular (alrededor de 10mA para tener un margen) y tenemos la corriente total que va a circular por R1.
En R1 deberán caer ___V con esos ___mA. De ahí el vaor y la potencia de R1.

El zener deberá conducir la corriente de R2 (la carga) cuando R2 se desconecte, así que en él caerá el voltaje que regula mientras circula la corriente antes calculada. P=V*I y sale la potencia.

A ver ahora cómo sale...

Saludos

Edito: Acabo de ver el esquema del regulador negativo (chiquitito). Fijate que conectaste el zener en directa y en paralelo con la resistencia. No va a regular así.
Tené presente que la corriente circula de 0V hacia -V


----------



## elaficionado (Nov 17, 2009)

Hola.
Aquí hay algo sobre zéner
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/fuente-zener-9694/#post142554

Chao.
elaficionado


----------



## lubeck (Nov 17, 2009)

A ver sin el ayudante, que ya se fue a dormir, como me va.....

Partamos de la base de que la carga de 100 Ohm va a hacer circular una corriente de 120mA con los 12V que le deja el zener.(en el calculo anterior aqui fue donde cometi un error tome los 16v de la bat en lugar de los 12v de zener)

Sabido eso, sumamos lo que necesitará el zener para regular (alrededor de 10mA para tener un margen) y tenemos la corriente total que va a circular por R1.
En R1 deberán caer 7V con esos 130mA. De ahí el valor 53.8ohmsy  la potencia de R1. .875W (56 Ohms 1W  el comercial)

El zener deberá conducir la corriente de R2 (la carga) cuando R2 se desconecte, así que en él caerá el voltaje que regula mientras circula la corriente antes calculada. P=V*I y sale la potencia. 
P=7v*.09A
.63w zener(12V 1w)


----------



## Limbo (Nov 17, 2009)

> Limbo: con un constipado de milagro te dieron ganas de prende la computadora.... te recomiendo un tequila de Jalisco con limon.... que te mejores... y a cuidarte... no queda mas...


Gracias 


> Sabido eso, sumamos lo que necesitará el zener para regular (alrededor de 10mA para tener un margen) y tenemos la corriente total que va a circular por R1.


Ese es el dato que me faltaba.



> -¿De qué potencias tendrán que ser el zener y R1 para hacer el trabajo?


El zener soportara una P de 1,56W, asi que, tendra que ser de ¿2W?
La R1 soportara 0,52W, por lo que debera de ser de ¿3/4W?


> -¿Y el valor de R1?


¿30,7 ohms? 


> -Lo más "difícil": Si en lugar de un regulador positivo quisiera hacer uno negativo, ¿Cómo sería? (por favor, un esquema o nos vamos a volver locos para entendernos)


Ahora viene el chiste del dia: Intercambiamos los polos en la carga y santas pascuas jeje (Es broma)
La verdad no se, estoy pensando y no me sale nada de esta cabecita que me funciona estos dias al 50%, pero dejo un archivo adjunto, no creo que sea así..

Tengo una dudita pequeña pequeña: ¿Los Zener conducen polarizados directamente (+ con + y - con -)? Lo he probado en el simulador y daban mV entre sus polos, eso me dice de que no conducen en directa, ¿verdad?


----------



## Cacho (Nov 17, 2009)

@Lubeck

Parte bien, parte rara...

Si la fuente es de 16V y el zener es de 12V... ¿Cómo van a caer 7V en la resistencia?
Fuera de ese error inicial, los números están bastante coherentes. Sólo tené presente que al adoptar un valor comercial de resistencia (56 Ohm en tu caso) tenés que recalcular cuánta corriente habrá circulando para sacar la potencia. Serán (tomando el voltaje que usaste) 7V de caída con una R de 56 Ohm, eso da 125mA, lo que te deja con 120mA para la carga 5mA para el zener. La corriente esta, correctamente, la calculaste (por la potencia que usaste de R1), pero no te fijaste en el detalle de la corriente del zener. Está justito justito. Con 47 Ohm tendrías 148mA 120mA+28mA).

Ahora te alcanza bien la corriente para regular el voltaje y sabiendo que el zener se va a tener que comer los 120mA extra de la carga cuando ésta se desconecte, no va a ser algo tan grave esa corriente de regulación.
Casi que dos de 27 Ohm en serie te habrían "dejado más cerca de la parada".

Por el lado de la potencia, la máxima serán los 148mA (siempre tomando tus valores) multiplicados por el voltaje que caerá en el diodo (12V) y eso son 1,776W.

Vamos de nuevo, pero con 4V de caída, que te andaban sobrando 3V en la cuenta.

En lo del regulador negativo, está mucho más lindo que antes. No es exactamente como debería, pero va mejor. El zener está orientado correctamente, pero anulaste una salida. Deberías poder obtener una salida positiva, una negativa y tierra (esa sale de la unión de las dos pilas).
Todo el chiste de esto pasa por pensar cómo va a circular la corriente: Va a ir "para abajo" por el zener (desde 0V hacia -V) y antes de ir hacia la pila, algo la tiene que "frenar" para que suba el voltaje en ese punto.
Voltaje más alto de un lado que del otro de un componente y lo que fija esa caída es la corriente... Ese trabajo  lo hace ¿qué cosa?.

Saludos


----------



## Limbo (Nov 17, 2009)

> Voltaje más alto de un lado que del otro de un componente y lo que fija esa caída es la corriente... Ese trabajo lo hace ¿qué cosa?.


¿Mi amiga la resistencia? (No sé si entendi bien la pregunta)

No es por agobiar, pero, ¿mis respuestas son correctas? (Me parece que no las viste, porque si las hubieras visto, alguna critica habia seguro )

Saludoos!


----------



## Cacho (Nov 17, 2009)

Y @Limbo (escribiste mientras le contestaba a Lubeck)

Lindos números, che. Sólo te desafío a encontrar una resistencia de 30,7 Ohms . Pasalo a un valor más real (27 o 33 Ohm).

Y el regulador está bien implementado. En cuanto a los zeners en directa, por allá arriba lo dije: Se portan (poquito más o menos) como un diodo cualquiera, pero de poca corriente.
Si medís la tensión entra sus patas lo que estás midiendo es cuánto cae la tensión en él. Ojo que poner el tester en el lugar adecuado es muy importante 

Saludos


----------



## Limbo (Nov 17, 2009)

> Lindos números, che. Sólo te desafío a encontrar una resistencia de 30,7 Ohms . Pasalo a un valor más real (27 o 33 Ohm).


jaja Ya ya, me di cuenta de que era un numero demasiado exacto, pero bueno, aqui la cuestion es practicar el calculo, y en cualquier caso es lo mismo con 2 que con 22. De todas formas ire a la tienda de electronica que voy siempre y si no me dan una de 30,7 ohms pedire la hoja de reclamaciones D Yo quiero mi resistencia de 30,7 ohms!!!Como no existe, tendre que volverme a casa con las manos vacias, pero seguro que esta noche con mi afan de superar retos me voy a volver loco buscando combinaciones para sacar 30,7 ohms de resistencia D En fin..


> Y el regulador está bien implementado. En cuanto a los zeners en directa, por allá arriba lo dije: Se portan (poquito más o menos) como un diodo cualquiera, pero de poca corriente.


¿Si no condujeran que me darian de tension? ¿pV?


----------



## lubeck (Nov 17, 2009)

> Supongamos que tengo una fuente de 15V *y un aparatito que funciona con 9V.*
> El circuito será el mismo que el adjunto, sólo que R2 tendrá un valor de 450 Ohm y eso dará un consumo de 20mA (9V/450 Ohm=0,02A).
> Lo que necesito es que en R1 caigan los 6V "que me sobran". La corriente total será de 20mA de la carga más unos 10mA de regulación del zener.


yo me fui con que estaba conectado el aparatito de 9v y de ahi los 7v(16v-9v)
pero voy a verificar los datos...


----------



## Cacho (Nov 17, 2009)

Ahhhhhhhhh....
Por ahí venía la mano. Fijate en el final del post, que están los datos de los que hablo.

@Limbo: Si no condujera el diodo, tendrías, por ejemplo, de un lado +V y del otro 0V (para polarizarlo "mal") y medirías precisamente +V de diferencia entre un pin y el otro. Hacé la prueba en el regulador que armaste en tu simulador: Los zeners son de 12V. Fijate qué pasa si le bajás el voltaje a las pilas. Poné, digamos, 9V en cada una. Ahí no van a conducir.

Saludos y me voy a dormir un rato que arranco a las 8 mañana y ya son como las 2 y algo...


----------



## Limbo (Nov 18, 2009)

Me viene una duda. Si dijimos que con dos resistencias en serie tenemos un divisor de voltaje, ¿para que tanto lio con los Zener? Es decir, ¿Porque el ejemplo de los Zener?¿Porque razon mantiene mejor la tension constante? (Es lo que he leido por ahí).


----------



## Cacho (Nov 18, 2009)

Mientras el voltjae que "vea" el zener sea superior al que tiene prefijado, el diodito conduce más y  más corriente.
Eso provoca más y más caída en la resistencia.

Si el voltaje baja, el zener conduce menos corriente.

Si la carga aumenta el consumo, el zener "chupa" menos corriente. Si baja el consumo de corriente, el zener compensa tomando más.

Si el voltaje de la fuente sube, el zener toma más corriente para hacer caer en la resistencia más voltaje. Si bajara la fuente, baja la corriente.

En el divisor resistivo... ¿Qué pasa si varía el voltaje de la fuente? ¿Y si la carga varía?

Saludos


----------



## Limbo (Nov 18, 2009)

> ¿Qué pasa si varía el voltaje de la fuente?


¿Varia la corriente y a consecuencia su caida? ¿Se trata de proporcionalidad? Es decir, viendo la curva, se puede ver que sube el amperaje y baja mucho mas de lo que lo hace el voltaje, ¿es eso?


> ¿Y si la carga varía?


¿Tomarian corriente a proporcion? No sé si me explico, pero creo que ya lo cojo.
Entonces el diodo, no sigue la ley de ohm ¿no?

Ahora viene la pregunta del millon (¿Te llevaras esta vez el millon, Cacho?): Por lo que veo, la curva del diodo normal y la de un Zener, es la misma, solo que a la inversa, por tanto,¿que diferencia habria en utilizar diodos normales para el divisor?


----------



## Cacho (Nov 18, 2009)

limbo dijo:


> ¿Varia la corriente y a consecuencia su caida? ¿Se trata de proporcionalidad?


Exactamente: En un divisor resistivo la tensión varía junto con la de la fuente. Si sube (baja) un 20% la fuente, sube (baja) un 20% la tensión que entrega el divisor.
Y si cambia la corriente que toma la carga... 

En la otra mano está la posible variación de la corriente que tome la carga. Si sube "desbalancea" la caída en la primera resistencia (o sea, caería más y la tensión que tendría disponible la carga sería menor). Si bajara, aumentaría la tensión.

En el caso del zener esto no pasa. El diodo (polarizado en inversa) va a "intentar" que entre sus terminales haya una tensión de Vz (la tensión del zener).
Si la carga toma más (menos) corriente, el zener toma menos (más).
Con eso se mantiene constante el voltaje dentro de ciertos parámetros de corriente.

Supongamos que por las características del zener, éste puede conducir 100mA. Se calculará la resistencia para que con 95mA (dejemos un margencito de seguridad porlo menos) caiga hasta el voltaje del zener.
Si se conecta una carga que consuma entre 0 y 95mA, la tensión se va a mantener estable porque el zener va a conducir más o menos corriente según sea necesario para mantener el voltaje estable.



limbo dijo:


> Por lo que veo, la curva del diodo normal y la de un Zener, es la misma, solo que a la inversa...


Buen tiro, pero no fue gol.
Un diodo común tiene tensión de *ruptura*, y no una tensión de zener. Sólo conduce en inversa cuando *se rompe*. Y esas tensiones suelen ser bastante altas y poco precisas.

En directa sí son casi iguales los zeners, los de señal y los rectificadores. Pero en inversa no.


limbo dijo:


> ...por tanto,¿que diferencia habria en utilizar diodos normales para el divisor?


Contestámelo vos 

Saludos


----------



## Limbo (Nov 18, 2009)

> Un diodo común tiene tensión de *ruptura*, y no una tensión de zener. Sólo conduce en inversa cuando *se rompe*.





> En directa sí son casi iguales los zeners, los de señal y los rectificadores. Pero en inversa no.


Lo que me venia a referir con mi post anterior era que porque se utiliza el diodo Zener en polarizacion inversa, es decir, en polarizacion directa todos son casi iguales, asi que, si ponemos un diodo normal polarizado en directa deberia de ser casi lo mismo que un Zener en inversa, ¿no? ¿que tiene de ventajoso hacerlo en polarizacion inversa y no en directa? 

Espero que se entienda.
Gracias.


----------



## Cacho (Nov 18, 2009)

Que no...

Un zener en directa es casi igual que cualquier diodo en directa. Estamos de acuerdo, pero la recíproca NO vale: Un zener en inversa es MUY distinto a cualquier diodo "normal" en inversa. Y en los reguladores se ponen en inversa...

Saludos


----------



## lubeck (Nov 18, 2009)

Lo que yo entiendo...
Un diodo normal al rebazar su capacidad en inversa truena....
un diodo  Zener tiene la capacidad de soportar una inversa dejando fluir corriente hasta un limite sin ruptura de forma regulada...
Ambos tienen un comportamiento similar en directa...


----------



## Cacho (Nov 18, 2009)

Como diría el chavo: Eso, eso, eso, eso, y con el gestito de los dedos.

El zener se quema sólo cuando se excede su capacidad máxima de corriente. Simple como eso.
Saludos


----------



## Limbo (Nov 18, 2009)

Entiendo todo lo que decis.


> Y en los reguladores se ponen en inversa...


A eso me venia a referir, pero no sé si se me entendio.. ¿Porque se ponen en inversa y no en directa? ¿Que tiene de especial ponerlo en inversa?

Lo siento si soy repetitivo pero no encuentro la respuesta.


----------



## lubeck (Nov 18, 2009)

> ¿Porque se ponen en inversa y no en directa? ¿Que tiene de especial ponerlo en inversa?


 a ver si estoy bien eh....
porque en directa no regularia y en inversa si....


----------



## Limbo (Nov 18, 2009)

> porque en directa no regularia y en inversa si....


Pero con regular, se refiere a mantener un voltaje regulando la corriente segun la carga..¿no? Entonces, si es eso, mirando el grafico de la curva del diodo, ambas son casi iguales, no cambian casi nada.. por tanto regulan igual.. ¿no?


----------



## Cacho (Nov 18, 2009)

lubeck dijo:


> a ver si estoy bien eh....
> porque en directa no regularia y en inversa si....



Y estás bien. Lo lindo de los zeners es eso que "les sale" al conectarlos en inversa. Cuando alcanzan el voltaje suficiente (_voltaje zener_ o _voltaje de zener_), empiezan a conducir "para atrás" y lo hacen mientras no caigamos por debajo de ese voltaje.

Si al alcanzar la máxima corriente que puede conducir no cayeron los Volt necesarios en la resistencia limitadora, sigue aumentando la corriente y... Olor a quemado.
Chau zener.

Si llega al voltaje preestablecido dentro de los parámetros de corriente que puede manejar, tenemos un regulador.

Edito: Regulan la *tensión* Limbo, no la corriente. Se valen de ella y una resistencia para hacer el trabajo.


----------



## lubeck (Nov 18, 2009)

Yo pienso y seguramente me correjiran, pero la diferencia esta en que la del diodo ya se interpretaria casi como ruptura, y la del zener como es mas lineal se interpretaria como regulacion....


----------



## Limbo (Nov 18, 2009)

> Yo pienso y seguramente me correjiran, pero la diferencia esta en que la del diodo ya se interpretaria casi como ruptura, y la del zener como es mas lineal se interpretaria como regulacion....


Creo que me he liado con los graficos de las curvas, pensaba que era el mismo grafico para los diodos rectificadores y los Zener  y me he fijado por Google de que los Zener en inversa la linea que "baja" hasta infinito en inversa es mucho mas recta..

Solucionada la duda, gracias.
¿Seguimos?


----------



## Cacho (Nov 18, 2009)

Bueno, solucionado el zener.

No me pidas que me ponga a escribir ahora porque es bastante tarde y me va a llevar un buen rato y es tarde.
Mañana seguimos.

Saludos


----------



## lubeck (Nov 18, 2009)

ok... que descansen...


----------



## Cacho (Nov 20, 2009)

Bueno, a ver qué logro que me salga (y tuve que hacer un dibujito...)

Hice un dibujito electrónicamente incorrecto, muy incorrecto, pero que sirve para graficar cómo trabaja un semiconductor.
En el primer caso imaginemos que estamos en presencia de un diodo. Dos partes... diodo... Tiene sentido (y es así en la realidad, mitad P y mitad N). En directa vemos como el "embudo" dirige los electrones hacia el agujero por donde podrán pasar para el otro lado.
Eso sí: Imaginemos que el "embudo" es del diámetro del electrón. Sólo pasa uno a la vez.
Si lo polarizamos en inversa se ve cómo será que los electrones pegarán por los costados de donde deberían. Con eso, sólo el que venga derechito y justo apuntado va a pasar. Esa es la corriente de fuga. Insisto: No es así en la realidad, esto sólo es una manera de ejemplificarlo.

Sigo peleado con lo físicamente correcto, pero vamos al dibujo de la derecha.
Ahora hay tres capas. Dos iguales y en el medio una distinta.
Entre las dos puntas de los embudos pongamos la distancia de un electrón. A la derecha se ve cómo se encaminan bien los electrones desde arriba hacia abajo, entrando a la segunda capa sin problemas.

Peeeeeeeeeeeeeero... ¿Cómo hacen para acertar justito a la salida hacia la tercera capa? Solución: No aciertan ni a palos. Alguuuuuuuuno la emboca, pero de pura casualidad. Esta es la corriente de fuga.
Para hacer que se encaminen usamos la base del transistor. Supongamos que es un tubito muy finito, del diámetro de un electrón también, que desemboca justito entre los dos picos. Cuando hay un electrón ahí, el que viene "desde arriba" le pega y lo hace ir "para abajo".

Como todos hemos andado en bici alguna vez, hemos visto lo que pasa al acomodarnos atrás de un auto: Nos "arrastra" con el aire detrás de él (sí, turbulencia y demás asuntos de la dinámica de fluidos que no son nada lindos de estudiar, pero qué bien que vienen en un día de viento...).
Imaginemos que el electrón que chocó a este que venía por la base (eB) es empujado por otro más que viene detrás de él. Como eB creó esa succión, el segundo electrón se apunta bastante bien y entra en el cuello del embudo y pasa, el tercero aprovecha la turbulencia y pasa también y así van entrando. Tocarán un poquito contra las paredes y eso "estropea" el flujo que los guía, hasta que no es suficiente como para que emboquen los electrones siguientes.
Ahí aparece otro electrón desde la base y todo arranca de nuevo.
INSISTO: Esto es física y químicamente incorrecto. Es una animalada. Sólo sirve para aproximar el concepto.

Sigo: Si por cada electrón que se mete desde la base logramos que se encaminen 100 y pasen hasta el otro lado, tenemos una ganancia de 100. Traducido, si por cada mA que se toma por la base, se entregan GmA, tenemos una ganancia de G .
Recíprocamente, si la ganancia de un transistor es G, entonces la corriente total de  _It_ que manejará el transistor será igual a la de la base (_Ib_) multiplicada por G.

It=Ib*G <=> Ib=It/G

¿Más o menos se entiende esto así seguimos?


----------



## lubeck (Nov 20, 2009)

si... bastante claro


----------



## Limbo (Nov 20, 2009)

> ¿Más o menos se entiende esto así seguimos?


Entendidisimo. Por mi podemos continuar.


----------



## Cacho (Nov 22, 2009)

Bueno, sigamos con los bichitos molestos estos a los que alguien llamó transistor.

Los hay de dos tipos entre los "conocidos": NPN y PNP.
Vamos con los NPN por se los más clásicos, que los PNP son lo mismo pero al revés.

Como decíamos más arriba (ahora olvidemos el dibujito, que sólo sirvió para hacer la introducción), cuando entra corriente (poca, pero entra) por la base, el transistor conduce. En este caso, de Colector a Emisor (NPN, acordarse...).
Entra corriente por el C y sale por el E. Suena reiterativo pero es algo importante de recodar: Sólo conducen en una direción. Al revés no hay dios que los haga conducir, a menos que se quemen. En esto se parecen a los diodos.

Para que aparezca una corriente en la base tiene que aparecer, necesariamente, una tensión. Y como la vía de salida es el E, esta tensión se mide con respecto al E. Simple.

Ahora vamos a un par de cosas importantes: Entre C y E debe haber un mínimo de tensión para que el transistor pueda hacer lo suyo. Ese es el voltaje de saturación.
Con menos que ese mínimo, el transistor no conduce. Otra vez, se parece a un diodo.
Y hay también un mínimo voltaje entre B y E necesario para que empiece a conducir el transistor. Suele estar alrededor de 0,6-0,7V. Sigue siendo como en los diodos...
¿Será que son todos semiconductores? 

Bueno, entonces tenemos nuestro transistor con el voltaje necesario entre C y E y ponemos tensión a la base. Cuando pasamos los 0,7Vbe (Volt Base-Emisor), el transistor empieza a conducir y entregará tanta corriente como sea necesaria para que el emisor suba su voltaje hasta el valor en que cortará por haberse achicado el Vbe lo suficiente.
Si eso no ocurre dentro de los parámetros máximos del bichito este en particular... Se quema. Así de difícil.

No sé si eso habrá sido muy claro (tengo sueño...), así que pregunto y veo.
En el gráfico adjunto se le ponen 2V a las bases de los transistores Q1, Q2 y Q3, que tienen una ganancia de 250 (cada uno, claro).
-¿Cuánta corriente circulará por cada emisor? Tomemos como Vbe mínimo=0,65V.
-¿Cuánta corriente circulará por cada base?
-¿Cuánta potencia deberán disipar en cada caso? Si fueran BC547, ¿andaría todo bien?
-¿Qué potencia deberán manejar las resistencias?

Y me voy a dormir, que tengo sueño y hoy fue un día medio largo...
Saludos


----------



## Limbo (Nov 22, 2009)

> -¿Cuánta corriente circulará por cada emisor? Tomemos como Vbe mínimo=0,65V.


Dependera de la resistencia que le pongamos a la base, ¿no?


> -¿Cuánta corriente circulará por cada base?


He pensado calcularla pero me faltan datos.. o no se como hacerlo..


----------



## Cacho (Nov 22, 2009)

Que una resistencia a la base sería útil es verdad, pero no hace falta para estos cálculos.

Vamos por partes: Va subiendo el voltaje entre B y E, y cuando la base está a (más o menos) 0,7V por encima del emisor, el transistor empieza a conducir corriente desde el C hacia el E. Esos 0,7V son el umbral (igual que en los diodos).

Cuando aparece corriente saliendo por el E y se choca contra la resistencia, aparece en ella una caída de potencial igual a la corriente por la resistencia (un poco de memoria...). El transistor continuará entregando más y más corriente hasta hacer que el voltaje del emisor suba lo suficiente como para que el Vbe sea igual al umbral: Unos 0,7V (ahí ya no conduce). La cantidad de corriente necesaria para lograr ese efecto dependerá de la resistencia del emisor.

En nuestro caso, tenemos 2V en la base y 0,65V de umbral. Habrá que lograr que el voltaje del emisor suba 1,35V entonces y esa será la caída en la resistencia. La corriente necesaria para eso será la que circulará por el transistor.
La corriente de base será la del emisor dividida por la ganancia.

En potencias... El voltaje de la fuente cae entre el transistor y la resistencia. 1,35V en la resistencia y el resto en el transistor. Conociendo los voltajes y las corrientes, las potencias salen derechito.
Contrastando estos datos de corriente y potencia contra los que figuran en los datasheets sabremos si el transistor tiene lo que hace falta para el trabajo o tenemos que buscar uno más grande 

¿Ahora sí?


----------



## lubeck (Nov 22, 2009)

mi estimado caho....
ahora si que te quede mal.... no supe como....
entiendo lo de las formulas... entiendo el funcionamiento de los transistores, e incluso lo de la ganacia... bueno casi todo lo teorico....
pero no tengo idea de como aplicar las formulas al funcionamiento del transistor.... en vardad le intente me pase casi toda la noche del sabado y parte del domingo.... y por mas... siempre me regresaba al principio y nada....
ahora si Limbo...  te voy a copiar el resultado... me merezco mi cero en aplicacion.... esos transistores me tiene hechizado..... me ponen en blanco... me pongo furioso :enfadado: conmigo mismo... aaarrrrrchjjj... 
saludos...

*Edito: *ahhh no vi sus mensajes..... los acabo de ver..... voy a volver a intentar con la nueva informacion.... 

Saludos*....
*


----------



## Limbo (Nov 22, 2009)

> -¿Cuánta corriente circulará por cada emisor? Tomemos como Vbe mínimo=0,65V.


Q1: Ie = 1,35A


> -¿Cuánta corriente circulará por cada base?


Q1: Ib = 0,005A


> -¿Cuánta potencia deberán disipar en cada caso? Si fueran BC547, ¿andaría todo bien?


Q1: 1,35*0,65 = 0,8775W
No serviria, su maxima corriente por el emisor es de 200mA.


> -¿Qué potencia deberán manejar las resistencias?


Q1: 1,82W

La verdad, no estoy muy seguro de lo que he escrito, pero lo he escrito..
Pongo datos solo de Q1 y si estan bien ya editare con los demas datos.


----------



## Cacho (Nov 22, 2009)

Bastaaaaaaaaaaaante bien, che...

Sólo te falló lo de la potencia del transistor. En el colector tenés 9V y en el emisor, 1,35V. En el transistor caen entonces (9-1,35)V y circulan 1,35A (como calculaste).
El 1,35V que falta caer es el que cae en la resistencia.

La cosa va por donde estás apuntando. Lo importante del asunto es que se vea bien dónde caen las tensiones y qué potencias va manejando cada parte del circuito.

Saludos


----------



## lubeck (Nov 22, 2009)

Ayuda... me podrian revisar el archivo adjunto... y decirme en que estoy mal...
segun yo es el del segundo transitor Q2...


----------



## Nimer (Nov 22, 2009)

*Q1:*



> -¿Cuánta corriente circulará por cada emisor? Tomemos como Vbe mínimo=0,65V.


Vbe = 2v - 0,65v = 1,35v
Ie = 1,35v / 1Ω
*Ie = 1,35A*





> -¿Cuánta corriente circulará por cada base?


Ib = 1,35A / hfe = 1,35 / 250 = 0,0054A
*Ib = 5,4mAh.*



> -¿Cuánta potencia deberán disipar en cada caso? Si fueran BC547, ¿andaría todo bien?


Ptr = (9v - 1,35v) x 1,35A
Ptr = 7,65v x 1,35A
*Ptr = 10,325W*

BC547 Total Power Dissipation - Ptot - *500mW*

Evidentemente, *no* es posible con este transistor.



> -¿Qué potencia deberán manejar las resistencias?


Pr1 = 1,35v * 1,35A = *1,8225W*

R1 tendría que ser de 2W.


*Q2: *



> -¿Cuánta corriente circulará por cada emisor? Tomemos como Vbe mínimo=0,65V.


Vbe = 2v - 0,65v = 1,35v
Ie = 1,35v / 180Ω
*Ie = 0,0075A*
Ie = 7,5 mAh



> -¿Cuánta corriente circulará por cada base?


Ib = 0,0075A / hfe = 0,0075A / 250 = 0,00003
*Ib = 0,3mAh*




> -¿Cuánta potencia deberán disipar en cada caso? Si fueran BC547, ¿andaría todo bien?


Ptr = (9 - 1,35v) * 0,0075A
Ptr = 7,65v * 0,0075A
*Ptr = 0,57375W*

BC547 Total Power Dissipation - Ptot - *500mW*
Nos pasamos por *73mW* de la potencia máxima que puede disipar. Así que *tampoco sirve.*




> -¿Qué potencia deberán manejar las resistencias?


Pr2 = 1,35v * 0,0075A = *0,010125W*
Con una resistencia de 1/4W basta y sobra para disipar esa potencia.



*Q3:*



> -¿Cuánta corriente circulará por cada emisor? Tomemos como Vbe mínimo=0,65V.


Vbe = 2v - 0,65v = 1,35v
Ie = 1,35v / 1KΩ 
*Ie = 0.00135*
Ie = 1,35mAh



> -¿Cuánta corriente circulará por cada base?


Ib = 0,00135 / hfe = 0,00135 / 250 = 0,0000054A
*Ib = 0,0054mAh*



> -¿Cuánta potencia deberán disipar en cada caso? Si fueran BC547, ¿andaría todo bien?


Ptr = (9 - 1,35) * 0,00135A
Ptr = 7,65v * 0,00135A
*Ptr = 10,3275mW*

BC547 Total Power Dissipation - Ptot - *500mW*
Nuestro consumo es de 10,3mW y el transistor es capaz de disipar hasta 500mW. Así que funcionaría perfectamente.




> -¿Qué potencia deberán manejar las resistencias?


Pr3 = 1,35 * 0.00135A = *0,0018225W*
Con una resistencia de 1/4W basta y sobra para disipar esa potencia.




Cacho, si me equivoco en algo, te agradezco que me corrijas.
Estos ejercicios tendría que saber resolverlos en cuarto año del secundario, pero tuve un profesor de poco esmero para ENSEÑAR, y de mucho esmero para dar fotocopias y copiar a lo pavote. Recién con TU explicación, logré entender muchas cosas que estaban en el aire, y espero haber resuelto todo bien.
Saludos y gracias por tremendo aporte en conocimiento.


----------



## lubeck (Nov 22, 2009)

En las primeras dos cuestiones me queda claro... si son correctas las respuestas de nimer...


me surge una cuestion y para que me quede a un mas claro en cuanto a las disipaciones...
¿El transistor no disiparia ambas corrientes es decir la que fluye entre el colector y el emisor, y la que fluye entre la base y el emisor?
e igual en la disipacion del la resistencia no influirian ambas corrientes....
o me estoy, como dicen, liando con el asunto...


disculpa nimer no hay algo raro en esta respuesta:


> Ptr = (9 - 1,35v) * 0,0075A
> Ptr =* 7,65v * 0,0075A*    =0.057375
> *Ptr = 0,57375W*


p.d. bienvenido al tema nimer...


----------



## Nimer (Nov 22, 2009)

Si, perdón por el error. Arriba está bien, y abajo está mal. Me comí un cero.
Siguen siendo 573mW.

Gracias por la bienvenida!


*EDIT:* Perdón por el *DOBLE ERROR.*
No son 573mW, sino 53,7 mW.. Mientras "corregía", estaba hablando con mi vieja y no me permitía pensar.
Ahora sí. 53,7mW podrían ser disipados por el BC547 tranquilamente.


----------



## Cacho (Nov 22, 2009)

lubeck dijo:


> Ayuda... me podrian revisar el archivo adjunto... y decirme en que estoy mal...
> segun yo es el del segundo transitor Q2...


Las corrientes están bien calculadas. Te hiciste bodrio con los voltajes y dónde caen.
En la resistencia van a caer 1,35V (la tensión que habrá en el emisor) y en el transistor cae todo lo demás. En eso los cálculos de Nimer son correctos.

La corriente de base está en el orden de los uA (micro Amper) y la caída está en los 0,65V. Por eso no representa un factor importante en este caso (puede serlo en otros). Buena observación Lubeck, pero no te preocupes por el asunto todavía.
La corriente de base cobra importancia un poco más adelante.

En cuanto a Nimer, primero bienvenido al tema. Segundo, lindos números, pero hay una unidad por ahí que no me gustó: Los *Ah. *Esos son Amper-hora y esto se maneja en Amper a secas. Guarda con eso.
Y cuidado con las corrientes de base. En Q2 no es 0,3mA, sino 0,03mA=30uA (fijate que te comiste un cero al cambiar de unidades) y hay un detalle más con los ceros en el cálculo de potencia: No son 573mW sino 57,3mW 

Por otro lado, si en el tercer caso tenemos una resistencia (más o menos) cinco veces más grande, la corriente y la potencia deberán ser cinco veces menores (y mil veces menores que en el primer caso). Si revisás tus números verás que el segundo escenario no te dio números coherentes con los otros dos.

Siguiendo, en estos animalitos tenemos tres parámetros importantes (hay más, pero quedémonos en estos por ahora): La disipación máxima de potencia y las corrientes máximas de colector(*) y la de base.

(*)La corriente de colector coincidirá con la de emisor: lo que entra, sale. Sé que estoy despreciando la corriente de base en esto, pero en razón de la magnitud, permitámonos la omisión.

Si el esquema se mantiene con los 9V de alimentación, el BC547 y los 2V a la base, 
-¿Cuál es el mínimo valor que puede tener la resistencia tal y como está planteado el circuito?
-¿Qué de lo del párrafo anterior limita esto?
-Y si ahora le pusiéramos 6V a la base, ¿qué valor podría tomar la resistencia y qué factor será el limitante?

Y Nimer, escribiste la corrección mientras armaba esto.
No le des bola a lo que corregiste por la acotación de Lubeck. Sí a lo de los uA y a la cosa de los mAh (¡son mA a secas!).
Bueno, es medio tarde y ya tengo sueño. Me voy a dormir.

Saludos


----------



## Nimer (Nov 22, 2009)

Gracias Cacho.. No se repetirá lo de *mAh*. Y el cero de más, el cero de menos, me pasa siempre que tengo que leer muchos ceros en la pantalla.. Si no uso el cursor para contar los ceros, leo cualquier cosa, y a veces omito el conteo con mouse para evitar mover las manos del teclado. (Todo un vago.)


Ahora, vamos a esto:



> Si el esquema se mantiene con los 9V de alimentación, el BC547 y los 2V a la base,
> -¿Cuál es el mínimo valor que puede tener la resistencia tal y como está planteado el circuito?
> -¿Qué de lo del párrafo anterior limita esto?


Bien.. El valor mínimo que puede tomar la resistencia, es de *20,77Ω*.
Esta resistencia estaría *limitada por la máxima disipación del transistor* BC547 que es de 500mW.

500mW = (9v - 1,35v) * I
500mW = 7,65v * I
I = 500mW / 7,65v
*I = 0.065A*

65mA sería la corriente máxima que puede entregar el emisor del BC547. Si aumentáramos ese valor a 70mA, por ejemplo, los números ya darían más de 500mW de disipación total:

7,65v * 0,065A = *497mW*
7,65v * 0.070A = *535mW*

Ahora, ese consumo tiene que ser generado por una resistencia de un valor calculado con Ley de Ohm.

R = V / I
R = 1,35v / 0.065A = *20,77Ω.



*También podría estar limitada por la corriente máxima de colector que en este caso es de 100mA, pero vimos que si quisiéramos sacar más de 65mA, superaríamos la potencia máxima que puede entregar el transistor.



Hasta ahí, espero estar en lo correcto.




> -Y si ahora le pusiéramos 6V a la base, ¿qué valor podría tomar la resistencia y qué factor será el limitante?


A recalcular:

Vbe = 6v - 0,65v = 5,35v

500mW = (9v - 5,35v) * I
500mW = 3,65v * I
Ie = 500mW / 3,65v
*Ie = 0,136A*
Ie = 136mA

Tenemos ahora, que la corriente máxima que puede entregar el transistor *según su disipación* es de 136mA. Pero el BC547 sólo entrega por colector 100mA.
Así que, en este caso, el factor limitante es *Ic*, y la resistencia podrá tener un valor mínimo de:

R = 5,35v / 0,1A
R = *53,5Ω*.

Si el valor fuera menor a 53,5Ω, la corriente requerida superaría la máxima corriente de colector, y se quemaría.


Espero haberlo hecho bien.
Saludos!


----------



## Limbo (Nov 22, 2009)

> -¿Cuál es el mínimo valor que puede tener la resistencia tal y como está planteado el circuito?


Vcc - Vmax(colector y emisor)=Vcaidaresistencia
Vcaidaresistencia / Imax(colector y emisor) = R
9V-6V=3V
3V/0,2A = 15 Ohms
¿15 Ohms?


> -¿Qué de lo del párrafo anterior limita esto?


La corriente y el voltaje maximo del colector, creo.


> -Y si ahora le pusiéramos 6V a la base, ¿qué valor podría tomar la resistencia y qué factor será el limitante?


Aver si me aclaro. Si el voltaje maximo del colector en el BC547 es de 6V y le suministramos 6V al transistor eso da 0V que debemos hacer caer en la resistencia, ¿pregunta con trampa? ¿El factor limitante es el propio cable y la resistencia interna del transistor? Pfff.. Me has liado Cacho, con lo bien que iba.. 
*Edito: *Leyendo el mensaje de Nimer, he visto que la he pifiado, mi transistor esta soportando 1,2W  Esta frito. No le habia prestado atencion a la potencia maxima. Igualmente dejo el mensaje como originalmente lo escribi.


----------



## lubeck (Nov 23, 2009)

-¿Cuál es el mínimo valor que puede tener la resistencia tal y como está planteado el circuito?
si la maxima potencia seria 500mW
I=.5w/7.65v=.0654a
R=1.35v/.0654a=20.64Ohms

-¿Qué de lo del párrafo anterior limita esto?
La capacidad de disipacion.

-Y si ahora le pusiéramos 6V a la base, ¿qué valor podría tomar la resistencia *y qué factor será el limitante?*
I=.5w/3.65v=1.2329
r=5.35v/1.2329a=4.339ohms

no entiendo lo del factor limitante...
yo tambien me voy a dormir que este par de desveladas ya me estan haciendo efecto... saludos....

*EDIT:*Upss... acabo de *ver* *la respuestas de nimer* y en la segunda respuesta que aparte de que me equivoque en la operacion, ya entendi hacia adonde apuntaba el problema, me parece bastante coherente su respuesta....


----------



## Cacho (Nov 23, 2009)

No le pifiaste Nimer, todos los números fenómeno. 
Precisamente (como habrás notado Lubeck) a esto apuntaba el asunto: Ver que los transistores te acotan por más de un lado al usarlos.

En esta configuración (se llama "colector común" o "common collector" en inglés) los limitantes más grandes son la corriente de colector y la disipación de potencia. Siempre hay que tener presentes estos parámetros para no pasarse en ninguno de los dos.
Es fácil ver que en el emisor va apareciendo corriente a medida que sube el voltaje de la base y esto hace un amplificador de corriente: Tengo una señal que se aplica a la base y en el emisor aparece la misma señal (menos la caída del transistor) pero con mucha más corriente. En nuestro ejemplo, 250 veces más corriente.

Por ejemplo, si tenemos un micrófono, sabemos que puede entregar un voltaje bajito (algún mV y no mucho más) y una corriente que es una miseria. Si lo aplicamos a la base de un transistor, tenemos la misma onda (en amplitud) pero con más corriente disponible. Y sí, es normal que algo de esto suene raro. 
Es que así nomás planteado el asunto funciona con un transistor ideal. Con uno real estaríamos en problemas por aquello del umbral. Y por si fuera poco, ni el ideal ni el real funcionarían bien con los semiciclos negativos de la señal del micrófono.
¿Qué hacemos?

Me robé esta imagen de Wikipedia 





Fuente:
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/6/6e/Common_collector.png

Ahí entre R1 y R2 forman un divisor de voltaje que pone a la base más positiva que el emisor, como para que el transistor esté conduciendo. Los condensadores Cin y Cout bloquean la continua pero dejan pasar la alterna (de esto no hemos hablado) y Re es la que limita la corriente como para mantener "contento" al transistor.
De lo de los condensadores ya hablaremos, por ahora sólo digamos que bloquean la continua y dejan pasar la alterna (la alterna es bastante más complicada que la continua y los hechos se explican con matemática un tanto más compleja, por eso no nos metamos ahí).

Asumamos (para el ejemplo) que el transistor varía linealmente a medida que sube el voltaje de la base. Si nos ponemos en los parámetros del esquema anterior, V+ será de 9V. Si R1=R2, entonces en la base habrá 4,5V (estamos a mitad de camino). El transistor está conduciendo aún sin señal aplicada (muy parecido a lo que calculamos antes) y cuando la señal (acoplada por Cin al voltaje de continua que hay) hace que suba el voltaje de la base, sube el voltaje del emisor, si baja la base (por efecto de la señal), baja la tensión que habrá en el emisor (sigue a la base).
Esta "magia" la hace el transistor conduciendo más o menos corriente según sea necesario y apoyándose en la resistencia Re para traducir esa variación de corriente en una variación de tensión (eso da una onda alterna).

Cout va a cortarle el paso a la continua y sólo dejará pasar esa alterna que que se genera al variar el voltaje de la base.

Si la onda fuera senoidal, con un pico positivo de 1V y uno negativo también de 1V (son 2Vpp), entonces la alterna que saldrá por Cout será de 2Vpp y con mucha más corriente que la que tomará por la base.
Si la carga consumiera una determinada corriente, el transistor se encargará de entregarla para mentener el voltaje en donde quiere hacerlo, siempre dentro de sus posibilidades.

Ahora... Si la onda fuera de 9Vpp, más allá de las posibles limitaciones de corriente o disipación ¿funcionaría igual? ¿qué es lo que presentaría problemas? (a exprimir un poco la neurona. Ayuda: 0,65)
Por otro lado, ¿cómo variará la disipación en el transistor a medida que varía la onda de entrada (la de 9Vpp)?

Saludos


----------



## Limbo (Nov 23, 2009)

> Ahora... Si la onda fuera de 9Vpp, más allá de las posibles limitaciones de corriente o disipación ¿funcionaría igual? ¿qué es lo que presentaría problemas? (a exprimir un poco la neurona. Ayuda: 0,65)


¿La difrencia de potencial entre la base y el emisor-colector seria de 0V y por eso el transistor no conduciria, por no llegar al umbral de conduccion (0,65V)?



> Por otro lado, ¿cómo variará la disipación en el transistor a medida que varía la onda de entrada (la de 9Vpp)?


No entiendo muy bien la pregunta, pero por lo que entiendo, ¿variará de manera proporcional a la onda de entrada?


----------



## lubeck (Nov 23, 2009)

*¿funcionaría igual? *
pienso que no, se cortaria la coriente de emisor-colector
*¿qué es lo que presentaría problemas? (a exprimir un poco la neurona. Ayuda: 0,65)*
pienso se saturaria el volltaje de la base y al saturarse la base impediria el flujo de la corriente.
*Por otro lado, ¿cómo variará la disipación en el transistor a medida que varía la onda de entrada (la de 9Vpp)?*
pienso que como a mayor corriente mayor temperatura entonces variara aumentandose a la temperatura  generarada por la corriente del emisor-colector si todavia no tomamos encuenta  la temperatura de la base, de igual forma pienso que variaria de acuerdo a la entrada...
A ver si pienso bien....


----------



## Nimer (Nov 23, 2009)

Lo que dicen de la diferencia de potencial entre base y emisor, creo que es cierto. Y no conduciría a falta de la ruptura del umbral.

Pero en el caso de tener 9Vpp en base, el transistor entraría en saturación, no disipando potencia alguna. Estoy en lo cierto?


----------



## Cacho (Nov 23, 2009)

Pucha que los compliqué... 

Veamos: Si tego 4,5V inicialmente y arranco con el flanco ascendente de la onda de 9Vpp (4,5V positivos, 4,5V negativos), entonces se va sumando la onda a la continua que tengo por el divisor aquel. Sube que sube el Vbe, hace que cada vez el transistor conduzca más y más corriente y que en él caiga cada vez menos y menos voltaje hasta que llegamos a la cresta de la senoidal.
En este punto, en el transistor caerá el voltaje de umbral (los 0,65V) con la máxima corriente. Como son 9V de alimentación, la corriente será de (9V-0,65V)/Re, y la potencia disipada por el transistor será (0,65V)*(9V-0,65V)/Re. Redondeando, es 4,8V²/Re.

El flanco descendente es igual, y cuando está a mitad de camino (en 0V) tenemos 4,5V a la base, con lo que en el transistor caerán 4,5V+0,65V=5,15V.
La corriente será de 3,85V/Re y la potencia, 5,15V*3,85V/Re, más o menos es 19,8V²/Re.
Upa, suena raro, pero es así... Disipa más ahora que cuando estaba con la máxima señal... (al arrancar también disipaba esta potencia, claro)

Entramos a la parte negativa de la onda. A medida que va bajando, el voltaje de la señal negativa se suma al de polarización, o sea que en definitiva se resta.
El voltaje de base irá bajando y bajando hasta alcanzar los 0V. Con eso el transistor no conduce. El bendito dispositivo conducirá hasta que se alcance el voltaje de umbral (los 0,65V), dejará de conducir mientras la onda se mantenga "por allá abajo" y recién volverá a conducir cuando la onda empiece a subir de nuevo.
Mientras tanto, la cresta negativa resultante tendrá la punta "chata".

Al cortarse la conducción en el transistor, su corriente se irá a 0A con lo que la potencia a disipar será 0W. Justito antes de cortar, con Vbe=0,65V, ¿Cuánto tendrá que disipar? (hice dos, hacer este último va a resultar más fácil).

Reitero entonces la pregunta: ¿Qué pasa con la potencia a disipar por el transistor a medida que cambia el voltaje de la base?
Ahora sí debería salir.

Y lo de saturación... No significa exactamente eso. Ya balaremos en el próximo paso de la saturación y el corte, y cobrará importancia la corriente de base.

Saludos


----------



## lubeck (Nov 23, 2009)

*Mis reultados....

Al cortarse la conducción en el transistor, su corriente se irá a 0A con lo que la potencia a disipar será 0W. Justito antes de cortar, con Vbe=0,65V, ¿Cuánto tendrá que disipar? (hice dos, hacer este último va a resultar más fácil).
* momento antes de cortarse .66v
Vc=.66+.65=1.31v
I=.01v/Re 
P=1.31v*0.01/Re=.0131v2/Re 

*Reitero entonces la pregunta: ¿Qué pasa con la potencia a disipar por el transistor a medida que cambia el voltaje de la base?*
Voltaje 9 disminuye potencia a disipar
Voltaje 4.5 aumenta potencia a disipar
Voltaje 0.66 Disminuye potencia a disipar
o sea que aumenta en el punto medio de la onda y disminuye en las crestas y valles de la onda....


----------



## Cacho (Nov 23, 2009)

lubeck dijo:


> momento antes de cortarse .66v
> Vc=.66+.65=1.31v
> I=.01v/Re
> P=1.31v*0.01/Re=.0131v2/Re


Bien puesta la tensión que habrá en el emisor (0,01V), pero entonces, la caída en el transistor será 9V-0,01=8,99V.
La potencia es 8,99V*0,01V/Re ~ 0,09V²/Re



lubeck dijo:


> o sea que aumenta en el punto medio de la onda y disminuye en las crestas y valles de la onda....


Exacto. Y a eso es a lo que apuntaba.
Resulta antiintuitivo, pero cierto.

En la cresta hay una corriente grande, pero una caída chica. En la otra punta, el valle, hay una caída grande, pero una corriente chica...
Al medio está el punto fierazo, donde hay "un poco y un poco" de caída y de corriente y entre ambos le hacen la vida difícil al transistor.

En esta configuración son la disipación de potencia (ya sabemos por dónde buscar el punto máximo) y la corriente de colector lo que más problemas trae.

Bueno, mañana (si tengo tiempo) o pasado me pongo a escribir sobre "Emisor Común", a menos que alguien me gane de mano 

Saludos


----------



## Nimer (Nov 23, 2009)

Con esto me dejaste pensando:



> En la cresta hay una corriente grande, pero una caída chica. En la otra punta, el valle, hay una caída grande, pero una corriente chica...
> Al medio está el punto fierazo, donde hay "un poco y un poco" de caída y de corriente y entre ambos le hacen la vida difícil al transistor.



El año pasado tenía que rendir Comunicaciones II en el colegio, y me hizo una pregunta como "¿Qué valor tiene que tener la carga de un circuito para que tenga el máximo consumo de corriente?"
Lo más lógico que se me ocurrió, era un valor muy cercano a cero, o casi cero.. Pero cuando dije eso, no era la respuesta correcta y hasta el día de hoy no sabría qué responderle.

Espero que no se haya referido a esto que decís, porque lo sabía, y no se me ocurrió en el momento.


Una pregunta con respecto al funcionamiento de este transistor.. Qué pasa cuando me deja chata la punta de la señal por haber bajado de los 0,65v? Si yo necesito amplificar una señal, la necesito completa, y no con las puntas recortadas.
No me quedó claro eso.


----------



## Limbo (Nov 24, 2009)

> En este punto, en el transistor caerá el voltaje de umbral (los 0,65V) con la máxima corriente. Como son 9V de alimentación, la corriente será de (9V-0,65V)/Re, y la potencia disipada por el transistor será (0,65V)*(9V-0,65V)/Re. Redondeando, es 4,8V²/Re.
> 
> El flanco descendente es igual, y cuando está a mitad de camino (en 0V) tenemos 4,5V a la base, con lo que en el transistor caerán *4,5V+0,65V=5,15V*.


¿Porque cuando esta arriba de la cresta no sumas el voltaje de la onda y cuando esta en el centro si lo haces? No he entendido la parte en negrita.



> La corriente será de 3,85V/Re y la potencia, 5,15V*3,85V/Re, más o menos es 19,8V²/Re.


¿No se supone que la corriente que circula por el transistor dependia de Vcc?

Me estoy haciendo una bola (como dices tu). Me estoy metiendo en un laberinto y no se si sabré salir  
Nunca habia leido nada de nada sobre transistores, supongo que de ahi el problema..
Saludos!


----------



## Cacho (Nov 24, 2009)

Nimer dijo:


> "¿Qué valor tiene que tener la carga de un circuito para que tenga el máximo consumo de corriente?"
> Lo más lógico que se me ocurrió, era un valor muy cercano a cero, o casi cero.. Pero cuando dije eso, no era la respuesta correcta y hasta el día de hoy no sabría qué responderle.


¿Y qué circuito era el que estaban discutiendo?
Si todo se reducía a una batería conectada a la carga, entonces sí: Más baja su resistencia, más alta la corriente (que no se consume, sino que circula).
Si no, la respuesta es el clásico "depende": ¿Cómo está conectada la carga? ¿Cómo está hecho el circuito que controla eso? ¿La máxima corriente por la que se pregunta es la que circula por el circuito de control o por la carga? ¿Qué tipo de carga se usa?...



Nimer dijo:


> Una pregunta con respecto al funcionamiento de este transistor.. Qué pasa cuando me deja chata la punta de la señal por haber bajado de los 0,65v? Si yo necesito amplificar una señal, la necesito completa, y no con las puntas recortadas.
> No me quedó claro eso.


Primero que nada, estás amplificando sólo *la corriente* de la señal, y como podrás ver, la ventana útil de voltaje que podés usar está entre 0,65V y +V (9V en este caso). Son *8,35Vpp* en la señal y esas resistencias deberán dejar el voltaje de la base en reposo justo a mitad de esos 8,35V y medidos desde lo 0,65V de piso que tenés.
8,35V/2=4,175V, pero eso se mide desde los 0,65V, con lo que nos deja en 4,825V con respecto a tierra y 4,175V por debajo de los 9V de alimentación.



Limbo dijo:


> ¿Porque cuando esta arriba de la cresta no sumas el voltaje de la onda y cuando esta en el centro si lo haces?


Cuando la onda está en 0V, la tensión en la base es de 4,5V, y la tensión desde +V (el colector) hasta la base *también es 4,5V*. A esa le sumé los 0,65V de caída entre C y E y obtuve cuánta tensión cae *en el transistor*: 4,5V+0,65V=5,15V.
Si lo vemos desde el lado del emisor, éste estará 0,65V por debajo del valor de la base. Si hay 4,5V en la base, hay 3,85V en el emisor (corriente y resistencia mediante). Entonces, si en el emisor hay 3,85V y en el colector hay 9V, la diferencia entre ambos es de 5,85V y esa es la caída que hay en el transistor. El mismo número que antes.



Limbo dijo:


> ¿No se supone que la corriente que circula por el transistor dependia de Vcc?


Fijate cómo está puesto el transistor. Cuando sube el voltaje en la base, conduce para que el voltaje del emisor suba hasta achicar lo suficiente esa diferencia hasta hacerla menor a la mínima necesaria para conducir.
Dijimos que eso eran los 0,65V del umbral del transistor. Listo, entonces el Vbe será de 0,65V, o puesto en otras palabras, en el emisor habrá 0,65V menos que en la base. Esa caída ocurrirá, lo quieras o no.
Ahora... Desde el colector hasta la base tendrás una caída de Vc-Vb, y como Vc=Vcc, la caída se puede escribir como Vcc-Vb.
Juntando las dos cosas, *la caída* en el transistor (que no la corriente) será (Vc-Vb)+(Vb-Ve), que es, en definitiva, Vcc-Ve.
Y la caída entre el emisor y tierra será lo que caerá en la resistencia Re. Ohm dijo que V=I*R, y para este caso en particular, Ve=I*Re <=> I=Ve/Re.
La corriente I será la misma que circula a través del transistor (Ic) hacia Re y a través de Re a tierra. Ya está calculada (se asume que Ib<<Ic y se desprecia).
Como Ve=Vb-0,65V, podemos escribir lo anterior como Ic=(Vb-0,65V)/Re si es necesario para algo.

La *potencia* a disipar en el transistor es la que depende de la tensión del colector. 
Esa potencia será la caída de tensión en el transistor multiplicada por Ic (la corriente que por él circula). La caída es Vcc-Ve = Vcc-(Vb-0,65V) = Vcc-Vb+0,65V y la corriente es Ve/Re.
Finalmente, la potencia será (Vcc-Ve)*Ve/Re.

Cuando Ve se acerca a Vcc, el primer factor se acerca a 0 y la potencia, por ende, también. Cuando Ve tiende a 0, es el segundo factor el que tiende a cero y la potencia otra vez se va hacia 0.
En Ve=Vcc/2, queda P=Vcc/2*(Vcc/2)/Re=Vcc²/4Re.

Ojo, no te confundas en el otro post los V² que son "Volt al cuadrado", es la unidad al cuadrado. Nada más.
¿Deshecha la bola o se puso peor?

Saludos


----------



## Nimer (Nov 24, 2009)

Espectacular, Cacho.
Da gusto seguir leyendo este tema.


----------



## lubeck (Nov 24, 2009)

a mi me habia quedado claro antes o entendi mejor a donde iba el rollo y con la aclaracion como que me enrolle mas, asi que me quedo como lo habia entendido y conforme avance esto, regresare a revisarlo de nuevo....


----------



## Limbo (Nov 24, 2009)

> Entonces, si en el emisor hay 3,85V y en el colector hay 9V, la diferencia entre ambos es de 5,85V y esa es la caída que hay en el transistor. El mismo número que antes.


Mmm.. es 5,15V ¿no?(error imagino)


> ¿Deshecha la bola o se puso peor?


Se puede decir que estoy desenredando el ovillo, pero bueno, continuemos y a ver como me va.


----------



## Cacho (Nov 25, 2009)

Limbo dijo:


> Mmm.. es 5,15V ¿no?(error imagino)


Sisisisi. Un ocho... un uno... Errar es humano, y soy MUY humano . Veamos si con estos otros transistores se te deshace un poco el nudo.
@Lubeck: Si te había quedado claro con lo anterior, fenómeno. No te centres en la parte que no entiendas.
@Nimer: Me alegro de que te sirva (y de que sigas leyendo) 


Bueno, metámonos con los transistores PNP: Son iguales que los NPN pero al revés. Suena confuso, pero...

-Un NPN conduce desde el colector hacia el emisor. Un PNP conduce desde el emisor hacia el colector (el emisor *siempre* es el que tiene la flechita y el sentido en que apunta es *siempre* el de conducción de corriente).
-Un NPN conduce cuando en la base hay un voltaje más alto que en el emisor. Un PNP conduce cuando en la base hay un voltaje más bajo que en el emisor.
-En un NPN hay una pequeña correinte desde la base hacia el emisor (además de la del colector). En un PNP la hay desde el emisor hacia la base, igualmente pequeña.

Todo lo demás es igual. Vamos al esquemita adjunto.
Al estar el transistor en corte (o sea, no conduce nada más que las fugas y eso es muy poquito) la tensión en el emisor será de +V (9V en el esquema).
Si en la base hubiera 9V también, el transistor no conduce. Cuando empiezo a bajarle el voltaje a la base y supero los 0,65V entre B y E, empieza a conducir. Eso se suele ver como -0,65V, porque si tomo como referencia el emisor (que está a +V), la base tiene una tensión negativa.
Si medimos todo desde tierra, en el emisor hay +V y en la base, +V-0,65V.

Cambia el sentido de circulación, sólo eso.

Ahí empieza a conducir, tímidamente (ja, como si los transsitores tuvieran vergüenza...). La cosa es que va a tomar corriente por el emisor para tratar de hacer bajar la diferencia de voltaje entre B y E. Eso lo logra con la resistencia R1.
Más bajo el voltaje de la base (mayor Vbe aparece), más corriente toma y más caída hay en R1. Las limitaciones son las mismas que antes (principalmente la potencia máxima a disipar y la corriente de colector (que de nuevo será prácticamente igual a la del emisor).


Creo que se podrá entender cómo trabaja esto. 
Por eso pregunto (muajajajaja): 
Si usamos el gráfico de antes, el de los tres transistores con las tres resistencias, pero cambiamos los transistores por PNPs (BC557 con hfe=250) con la configuración que se ve en el adjunto de este mensaje (fijarse que la resistencia va al emisor).
-¿Qué voltaje deberíamos poner en las bases para obtener los mismos resultados? (aclarar con respecto a qué punto están tomadas las medidas en la respuesta).
-¿Cómo serán las disipaciones de potencia con respecto al caso anterior con NPNs?

Hecho esto, nos iremos al protoboard a jugar con transistores y el tester.

Saludos

PS: Limbo, si te sirve (y no te habías dado cuenta) podés considerar al transistor como una resistencia variable. En cada punto, el circuito transistor+Re se comporta como una resistencia (TR) en serie con otra (Re). La única particularidad es que el valor del divisor de tensión (variable) estará fijado por el voltaje que se le aplique en la base al TR y hará variar la corriente que por él circule para lograrlo. 
Si con eso se te aclara un poco el panorama, tomalo. Si no, olvidalo así como lo leíste.


----------



## Limbo (Nov 25, 2009)

> -¿Qué voltaje deberíamos poner en las bases para obtener los mismos resultados? (aclarar con respecto a qué punto están tomadas las medidas en la respuesta).


No entiendo que mismos resultados son esos, ¿a que te refieres?


> -¿Cómo serán las disipaciones de potencia con respecto al caso anterior con NPNs?


Si las caracteristicas del transistor son las mismas, las disipaciones seran las mismas, ¿no?


----------



## Cacho (Nov 25, 2009)

Antes poníamos 2V con respecto a tierra a las bases y se obtenían ciertas corrientes.

A eso apunta el planteo: ¿Qué voltaje habrá que poner (y medido con respecto a qué) para lograr las mismas corrientes?
Y cómo serán las potencias a disipar en este caso con respecto al otro.

Saludos


----------



## Limbo (Nov 27, 2009)

Ayer puse un mensaje con las posibles respuestas, pero se ha borrado 
Resumiendo puse que se necesitarian  Vcc - Vcaidaresistencia - 0,65V.
¿Con respecto al emisor?

Saludos!


----------



## lubeck (Nov 27, 2009)

No se como empezar... me preocupa un poco que avancen sin mi y me gustaria continuar con el hilo del tema, pero he tenido un par de problemitas estos dias en mi taller que me han mantenido bastante preocupado,  para distraerme y no ofuzcarme tanto, tan solo me puse a postear en un par de temas, hasta hoy me puse a estudiar los transistores PNP y me parece que les agarro la movida.... podria ser posbile que continuaramos a partir del lunes? y dar un repasito este fin de semana... y por supuesto dejar descanzar al maestro ....


----------



## Cacho (Nov 30, 2009)

Lunes 

Bueno, me estuve entreteniendo con una belleza el fin de semana. Ahora anda bien .
Sigamos con los transistorcillos. Esos bichitos tienen una última cosa que no mencionamos y es la corriente de base máxima (junto con un voltaje máximo Base-Emisor).

Si miramos el datasheet, la corriente máxima de base tiene siempre un valor tal que multiplicado por la ganancia mínima da una corriente mucho más grande que la máxima que admite el colector. En números, Ibmax*hfe>Icmax.

¿Y eso para qué? He aquí un pequeño truquito de los transistores. Cuando la corriente de Colector sube, pero el Vbe no disminuye, la Base empieza a "tirar" corriente para intentar ya no hacer subir el voltaje del emisor, sino para bajar el voltaje de la base.
Si no es de una manera, será de la otra, pero el transistor intentará sobrevivir.

¿Cómo baja el voltaje de la base "tirando" corriente hacia el emisor?
Simple: Con una resistencia que habremos de poner entre la fuente de señal/voltaje y la base.

Otra vez, no es exactamente lo que pasa en el transistor, pero es una aproximación fácilmente comprensible (creo).

Vayamos al esquema aquel del NPN, C a +9V, una Re de (digamos) 680 Ohm, pongámosle una resistencia de base (Rb) de 1k y metámosle 18V por ahí.
Dejo un esquema (Transistor.jpg) con esa configuración en mi simulador (Multisim) y los valores que da de caídas.
Los invito a medirlo en sus protoboards, a ver si se acercan los valores simulados y  los reales, y claro, a arriesgar alguna hipótesis de por qué dan esos valores. En RE (R1 en el esquema) caen 9,013V dice eso ¿está bien? ¿Por qué?. 

En TransistorII.jpg se ve cómo da en el simulador el caso de conectar la base al mismo voltaje del colector (Mirar la caída en Rb: Ib=37uA, algo más "normal"), y... Esos valores se me hacen similares a los que se obtendrían con otra cosa. ¿A qué se asemeja esto de conectar B y C a la misma fuente? 

Están invitados a hacer el experimento del principio ahora, pero puenteando Rb (R2 en el esquema), pero háganlo al final por las dudas. ¿Qué pasa?
Aclaración: ¡No usen transistores caros para esto último!, ni uno que necesiten para algo, ni uno de gran corriente. Un BC547 *que les sobre y no vayan a necesitar después* va a andar bien.

Saludos


----------



## lubeck (Nov 30, 2009)

hola cacho, Mmmmm...pense que la belleza era una muchacha , pero si esta impresionante el aparato... nunca he sabido exactamente para que tanto boton ni he visto uno en persona... pero me llaman la atencion.... 
bueno despues de casi perder mil dolares por un trabajo que hice, me parece que mi problema esta pintando bien... asi que mas tranquilo... continuo metiendole seso al tema.... denme un unos de minutos.....
post.end

Orale.... me tope con un problemita.... me arme hace unos dias una fuente variable para las pruebas.... pero la hice de 12v 10A... el esquema es de 18v.... voy a hacer el mismo esquema en proteus y voy a comparar los reales con los teoricos.....


----------



## Limbo (Nov 30, 2009)

> En RE (R1 en el esquema) caen 9,013V dice eso ¿está bien? ¿Por qué?.


Mmm.. Bueno, yo creo que al estar la base con 18V y el colector a 9V tiene que ver. ¿Porque esta bien? Pues si hacemos este calculo: 18V-8,269V-0,717636; nos da 9,013364V, por lo que concuerda con la caida de voltaje en la resistencia. En conjunto, todas las caidas dan casi casi 18V, asi que es otra razon por la cual pienso que esta bien. Eso si, no he podido probarlo en la protoboard porque no tengo un transistor que me sobre como los que dices, al menos no lo he encontrado.



> ¿A qué se asemeja esto de conectar B y C a la misma fuente?


Asi, sin pensar, me arriesgo, venga, va, alla voyyy: ¿A un diodo rectificador?
Digo esto porque pienso que si unes las regiones N y P, te quedara una region P, que en conjunto con la otra region N del transistor, formarian una union PN, que si no recuerdo mal, son las regiones de un diodo.


> Están invitados a hacer el experimento del principio ahora, pero puenteando Rb (R2 en el esquema), pero háganlo al final por las dudas. ¿Qué pasa?
> Aclaración: ¡No usen transistores caros para esto último!, ni uno que necesiten para algo, ni uno de gran corriente. Un BC547 *que les sobre y no vayan a necesitar después* va a andar bien.


Como dije antes, no he realizado los experimentos estos, pero, por la manera de explicar de Cacho, deduzco que habra un ¿cortocircuito?

Porcierto Cacho, las respuestas del post #215,¿estan bien, mal?



> nunca he sabido exactamente para que tanto boton ni he visto uno en persona


Los "botones" que hay, y que parecen ser complejos de manejar, realmente cuando supe la respuesta me asombre, porque cada "columna" es un canal y cada "fila" un "efecto" por asi decirlo (digo "efecto", pero no sé si es un termino correcto), asi que, resumiendo todo es lo mismo, solo que cada "ruedecita" horizontalmente corresponde a un canal. Espero no haberla c***do mucho en la aclaracion.

Hasta luego.


----------



## lubeck (Nov 30, 2009)

*En RE (R1 en el esquema) caen 9,013V dice eso ¿está bien? ¿Por qué?.* si... pero no se porque, es decir... la suma de todas la caidas debe dar la tension de la fuente segun entiendo asi que...
 xmm2=18-8.269-.0717636=9.013
pero trato de sacar todas las caidas y no me cuadran...
*¿A qué se asemeja esto de conectar B y C a la misma fuente?*
yo le veo cara de un divisor de tension 
*Están invitados a hacer el experimento del principio ahora, pero puenteando Rb (R2 en el esquema), pero háganlo al final por las dudas. ¿Qué pasa?*
le meti 12v saco un chispaso y dejo de funcionar...

*en cuanto a la comparacion de los teoricos con los reales*...
Salen muy parecidos hice el del esquemaII 
Xmm2 teorico 8.263 real 7.94
Xmm1 teorico .700 real .71
Xmm3 Teorico .037 real .045


La parte de estos esquemas que no me queda claro es como salen los calculos, osea, por donde se empiezan a sacar?... le doy por un lado y por el otro y no salen...

Limbo:Gracias por la aclaracion me doy una idea con tu explicacion y pienso que los operadores deben tener muy buen oido....


----------



## Cacho (Dic 2, 2009)

lubeck dijo:


> ...me tope con un problemita.... me arme...una fuente variable para las pruebas.... pero la hice de 12v 10A... el esquema es de 18v


¿Y no era variable?
Por otro lado, en lugar de usar una fuente de 9V y una de 18V lo dejé dibujado con dos de 9V en serie. Dos baterías de esas cuadradas que se venden en el kiosco (upa... puse una "k" ) van a servirperfectamente para esto (que no estén muy gastadas, claro).



Limbo dijo:


> Porcierto Cacho, las respuestas del post #215,¿estan bien, mal?


 Se me pasaron. Los había visto, pensé responderlos y... me olvidé. La cosa simplemente sería conectar las bases a +V-2V y los números darían lo mismo .



Limbo dijo:


> Asi, sin pensar, me arriesgo, venga, va, alla voyyy: ¿A un diodo rectificador?


Seguí sin pensar que vas fenómeno 
Efectivamente, formás un diodo al conectar B y C. Y al decir que se forma un diodo quiere decir que no hay manera de que trabaje de otra forma mientras no se separen B y C.

Cambiando de punto, lo del voltaje cayendo en aquella resistencia es bastante simple de explicar: El transistor toma corriente por la base para evitar que el Vbe se vaya por encima del máximo. Esa corriente que el transistor toma para "desperdiciarla" tiene que transformarse en algo o salir por algún lado. Es exidente que hay cierta resistencia entre B y E que transformará parte de eso en calor, y el resto... ¿Qué hacemos con el resto?
A coro: Se va al emisor.
Ahí se explica que haya una caída tan grande. Parte de la corriente viene desde la base 



lubeck dijo:


> le meti 12v saco un chispaso y dejo de funcionar...


No me queda claro cómo conectaste todo, pero si fue como lo planteé, el Vbe pasaría a ser (aproximadamente) 9V, y eso es más de lo que soporta el transistor (Pregunto: ¿Cuánto es ese valor?), con lo que se quema y ya no anda más.
Por eso era lo de usar un transistor barato y que no fuera necesario para nada más.

¿Hasta acá nos entendemos?


----------



## Limbo (Dic 2, 2009)

> Efectivamente, formás un diodo al conectar B y C. Y al decir que se forma un diodo quiere decir que no hay manera de que trabaje de otra forma mientras no se separen B y C.


Pero trabajaria como un diodo rectificador, ¿no? ¿o simplente no conduciria?



> Cambiando de punto, lo del voltaje cayendo en aquella resistencia es bastante simple de explicar: El transistor toma corriente por la base para evitar que el Vbe se vaya por encima del máximo. Esa corriente que el transistor toma para "desperdiciarla" tiene que transformarse en algo o salir por algún lado. Es exidente que hay cierta resistencia entre B y E que transformará parte de eso en calor, y el resto... ¿Qué hacemos con el resto?
> A coro: Se va al emisor.
> Ahí se explica que haya una caída tan grande. Parte de la corriente viene desde la base


Veamos, en principio el transistor "por él mismo" sabe que necesita mas corriente para que el Vbe no se eleve, y asi, hace pasar mas corriente por la resistencia que a su vez hace que suba la caida en la resistencia, por lo que la diferencia con el colector es menor, vale, hasta ahi bien, pero ahora viene la pregunta que bien podria estar formulada por Iker Jimenez de Cuarto Milenio: ¿Quizas, el transistor tiene vida propia?¿Es posible, que haya evolucionado? Nos acercaremos al tenebroso mundo semiconductor, no se vayan, breve pausa, y volvemos. 
Fuera bromas, ¿como "sabe" que necesita pasar mas corriente por la resistencia? ¿Por la temperatura?¿Algun efecto fisico dificil de explicar?
Es decir, ¿la ecuacion seria Ib+Ic=Ie? Segun entiendo, la corriente que decide el transistor tomar de mas, cierta cantidad se transforma en calor y otra pasa al emisor, entonces, ¿como se puede saber exactamente la corriente que pasa al emisor? Ya que la que se transforma en calor realmente da igual. La verdad es que igual estoy dandole demasiadas vueltas innecesariamente, pero bueno, una caracteristica que tengo es que aunque no lo entienda me gusta leer los principios mas basicos de todo, de esa manera, sorprendentemente entiendo lo mas alto en la piramide.

Yo creo que de momento voy captando la esencia de los transistores, ademas entiendo ciertos circuitos que antes no entendia, pero me quedan dudas, que por otra parte no sé si van a ser aclaradas mas adelante, pero de todas formas, me adelanto y lo pregunto  Lo de colector comun, base comun y emisor comun, ¿Son las configuraciones que hemos visto en los circuitos anteriores? Sino, ¿que significa?

En fin, Cacho, como habras visto, en los mensajes anteriores no te agradezco la ayuda, pero solo lo hago porque si lo pusiera en cada mensaje en el que estoy agradecido, malgastaria la palabra "gracias". Asi que, en cada mensaje que escriba aqui, imaginate unas gracias en mayusculas (mayusculas, pero sin gritar ) al pie de mensaje y asi me ahorro unas cuantas letras 

Saludos!


----------



## Cacho (Dic 2, 2009)

Limbo dijo:


> Pero trabajaria como un diodo rectificador, ¿no? ¿o simplente no conduciria?


Trabaja tal y como lo hace un diodo, sea rectificador, de señal, Schottky...
Conduce en una dirección y no conduce en la otra. Se puede llegar a hacer una chanchadita y asemejarlos a un zener (esto es un tanto incorrecto, no lo tomes como que "se puede hacer un zener con un transistor"). Lo que hacen es conducir en inversa, pero es algo complicado y no regulan voltaje. Mhhhh, no, mejor olvidate de lo del zener .
Simplemente dejémoslo en que trabajan como un diodo.



Limbo dijo:


> Es decir, ¿la ecuacion seria Ib+Ic=Ie?


Sí señor. Si querés más números, por acá tenés un poco.



Limbo dijo:


> Veamos, en principio el transistor "por él mismo" sabe que necesita mas corriente para que el Vbe no se eleve...
> Fuera bromas, ¿como "sabe" que necesita pasar mas corriente por la resistencia? ¿Por la temperatura?¿Algun efecto fisico dificil de explicar?


El cómo lo hace no es algo muy simple. El cómo se sabe cuánto va a hacer caer el voltaje no es tan complicado.
Figura 2, página 2 del adjunto. Ahí verás qué Vbe de saturación hay según la corriente de colector. O sea, vas a ver cómo varía el umbral con respecto a la corriente. Todo el voltaje que haya por encima de ese umbral, "se tira".
¿Cómo? Haciendo circular corriente a través de la Rb.

Esta corriente va a bajar el voltaje de la base (Ib*Rb) y al salir por el emisor va a subir su voltaje (Ib*Re). Doble efecto. Cuánta corriente va a circular dependerá de Re *y* Rb, más la que se transforme en calor, que no será demasiada, pero algo habrá. De hecho no la incluí en el "cálculo" de arriba.
¿Entendiste esa explicación? Bueno, es incorrecta . Te va a servir para darte una idea de cómo es. Mejor explicado será cuando hablemos de transistores en saturación, porque esto se acerca bastante. Y está a medio pelito de lo del emisor común. Y el transistor quemado de Lubeck por falta de Rb es la falla más frecuante en el diseño de estos circuitos (siempre que no se pasen de Ic los transistores, claro).



Limbo dijo:


> Lo de colector comun, base comun y emisor comun, ¿Son las configuraciones que hemos visto en los circuitos anteriores? Sino, ¿que significa?


Colector común es la configuración en la que el colector está conectado a una de las vías de alimentación (como enlos circuitos que vimos hasta ahora) y se puede encontrar también como "Seguidor de Emisor" porque la salida, precisamente, sigue las variaciones del emisor. En esta configuración el transistor suele trabajar en la llamada _zona lineal_ y la salida está en fase (o sea, es igual) a la entrada.

El emisor a tierra da como resultado eso del "emisor común", suele trabajar en corte/saturación (sería MUY raro que no lo hiciera), la salida sigue al colector (¿Cómo se llamará...?) y está en contrafase (invertida) con respecto a la entrada.

La base común pone la base a tierra, no se usa mucho y... ¿Alguien me dice cómo puede ser que funcione esto?... Muajajajaja (a pensar).

Por lo pronto, dejo un par de circuitos a ver si me dicen por qué funciona en un caso y no en el otro. Más pensar...

Saludos
(el "de nada" está implícito también, Limbo)


----------



## Limbo (Dic 15, 2009)

Por lo que veo, no solo yo he estado ausente en este tema. Despues de largo tiempo en babia me animo a responder.


> La base común pone la base a tierra, no se usa mucho y... ¿Alguien me dice cómo puede ser que funcione esto?... Muajajajaja (a pensar).


Uy, uy, veo pregunta trampa jaja Creo que funcionaria como si fuera un diodo, como dijimos antes.


> Por lo pronto, dejo un par de circuitos a ver si me dicen por qué funciona en un caso y no en el otro. Más pensar...


No lo se exactamente, pero la caida de la resistencia tiene que tener algo que ver.. la tension que se aplica a la base,vamos..
O eso, o que la caida en la resistencia R2 es superior que la del LED D2 y eso hace que el transistor haga recorrer mas corriente por la resistencia, y de esta forma no queda nada para el led D1..
No se como explicarme mejor..

Saludos!


----------



## lubeck (Dic 15, 2009)

*La base común pone la base a tierra, no se usa mucho y... ¿Alguien me dice cómo puede ser que funcione esto?... Muajajajaja (a pensar).*

yo no tengo idea...

*Por lo pronto, dejo un par de circuitos a ver si me dicen por qué funciona en un caso y no en el otro. Más pensar...*
una imagen dice mas que mil palabreas... anexo esquema...


Yo estuve ausente, porque siendo honesto me sature con lo de los calculos del post 217, no le entiendo de donde salen... y cuando me emboto tiendo a despejar mi mente y despues se me aclaran las cosas, como dicen el tiempo lo cura todo....
de igual manera que limbo... cacho no tengo manera ni las palabras suficientes para agradecerte el tiempo  que nos dedicas...


----------



## Cacho (Dic 16, 2009)

Limbo dijo:


> Uy, uy, veo pregunta trampa...


Trampa no tiene, pero te obliga a pensarlo desde un ángulo distinto.


Limbo dijo:


> Creo que funcionaria como si fuera un diodo, como dijimos antes.


Mhhhh... Nop. Buen intento, pero no.


lubeck dijo:


> yo no tengo idea...


A ver si este link (ojo, no se centren en las fases que se muestran ahí, que están un poquito mal) echa un poco de luz. Está en inglés, pero es bastante técnico así que se entiende fácil. Cualquier cosa que se pierda en la traducción, a preguntar, pero quiero la explicación de cómo trabajan en base común  
 En el circuito, están los dos muy cerca, van bien apuntados y sólo falta analizar un detalle chiquito. Antes de eso:


Limbo dijo:


> No lo se exactamente, pero la caida de la resistencia tiene que tener algo que ver.. la tension que se aplica a la base,vamos..


Bueno, eso pasa siempre, no hay otra cosa que podría ser 

Subo el esquema de antes, pero con unas rayitas más.
Un LED es un tipo de diodo y no escapa a las generales de los diodos. Tiene un Vf (Voltage Forward o un umbral) determinado. En el caso de los rojos varía entre 1,6 y 2V (dato anecdótico)
A través de la serie Arturito (válido sólo para conocedores de Star Wars, el resto leer R2-D2) circula una cierta corriente, eso está claro. Los LEDs comunes suelen rondar los 20mA de corriente (otro dato anecdótico) y los rojos andan con menos también, ya con 8-10mA se encienden (más datos anecdóticos).
Juntemos lo anterior: Por R-LED circula una corriente _i_ y en el LED cae un voltaje _Vled_.
En el primer esquema, en la R caerá todo el voltaje de la fuente *menos *_Vled_, con lo que en la base del transistor quedará _Vled_ con respecto de tierra (si lo ponemos en números, digamos que queda a 1,8V).
En el emisor del transistor hay otro LED más, con lo que quedará a _Vled_ (los mismos 1,8V si es por poner un número) respecto de tierra. Si tengo el mismo voltaje en la base y el emisor, el transistor no conduce.

En el segundo caso tenemos el LED "antes" de la resistencia, y entonces... ¿qué pasa?.

Saludos y no hay nada que agradecer Lubeck.


----------



## Limbo (Dic 21, 2009)

> En el emisor del transistor hay otro LED más, con lo que quedará a _Vled_ (los mismos 1,8V si es por poner un número) respecto de tierra. Si tengo el mismo voltaje en la base y el emisor, el transistor no conduce.


Iba a preguntar porque en el emisor hay Vled sin tener en cuenta la caida de la resistencia que va antes del LED en el emisor, pero antes lo he probado en el simulador para comprobar unas cosas y me he dado cuenta que en la resistencia tan solo caen algunos nV y en el LED me indica 2V, ahora bien, si no hay una corriente que atraviese el LED porque el transistor no conduce, ¿porque caen 2V en el LED del emisor? Si se supone que su umbral es 1,8-2V, se deberia de encender ¿no?


> En el segundo caso tenemos el LED "antes" de la resistencia, y entonces... ¿qué pasa?.


La caida de R4, es la que recibe la base y ahora si que hay una direferencia con respecto al emisor, cumpliendo el umbral.

He leido sobre base comun pero no me aclaro del todo. Lo que sé por el momento es que no hay ganancia de corriente, o si hay, es muy poca, y que lo que amplifica es el voltaje. Sabiendo solo esto, he pensado y deducido, aunque no sé si estara bien barajado. Creo que el transistor conduce cuando hay una diferencia (para que llegue al Vumbral) entre la salida y la entrada del transistor, es decir, Vdiferebcia = (Vc-Vb)-(Ve-Vb) = Vc-Ve
No me convence demasiado pero es lo unico que tengo en mi cabecita.

Saludos!


----------



## Cacho (Ene 2, 2010)

Buenas... Perdón por la demora en contestar, son estas cosas que uno va siempre posponiendo "para dentro de un rato"...

Asumamos que los LED tienen una caída de 1,8V, entonces la cosa con el circuitito ese donde se prenden los dos LED es así: En D4 caen los benditos 1,8V, con lo que la base de Q2 queda a 7,2V. Esa tensión es también la que cae en R4.
Como la base del transistor está a un voltaje mayor que el de umbral (pongamos 0,7V para hacer las cuentas más fáciles), habrá conducción.
Q4 va a "soltar" corriente hasta que en el emisor aparezcan los 7,2V de la base menos la caída interna (0,7V), esto es 6,5V. Hasta ahí creo que no hay nada que no se entienda.

Ahora... D3 *no* va a conducir hasta que tenga 1,8V entre sus terminales, o lo que es lo mismo, provocará una caída de 1,8V. Trabaja como un diodo común y corriente, pero con un umbral (mucho) más alto. Entonces, con unos nA la tensión del emisor alcanza los 1,8V. A efectos prácticos, el transistor no conduce hasta entonces. Es por eso que digo que hay 1,8V en el emisor.

Dicho esto, hasta que en la base se alcancen los 1,8V más la caída del transistor (dijimos 0,7V), la cosa no se mueve. Cuando llegamos a los 2,5V, el LED D3 empieza a conducir y esto hace que en la resistencia R3 haya una caída de Ve (voltaje del emisor) menos 1,8V (esa es la caída en el LED). Como el valor de R3 es conocido y la caída también, se puede calcular la corriente.
En este caso, Ve=6,5V, con eso queda que la caída en la resistencia será de 4,7V y la corriente de 10mA, que es la que circulará por el transistor. Ojo que no estamos tomando en cuenta las corrientes de base, que son muy pequeñas al lado de esta, pero existen.



Limbo dijo:


> Lo que sé por el momento es que no hay ganancia de corriente...


Correcto. La ganancia de esa configuración no llega nunca a ser 1, anda por 0,9.
Utilidades tiene, pero no es algo que vayas a usar mucho. Te dejo un esquema con la simulación para que veas cómo se comporta.
Los valores no están muy pensados, pero anda así. En verde tenés la entrada y en rojo, la salida.
¿Se acabó la base común y seguimos con el emisor común o nos quedamos en este tema?

Saludos y feliz año.


----------



## Limbo (Ene 2, 2010)

Por mi, sigamos con el emisor comun.


----------



## Cacho (Ene 3, 2010)

Ok.

En esta otra configuración (ver _Emisor común.jpg_) la carga está "antes" del transistor y el emisor va a masa. Hablo de  los NPN, en los PNP es justo al revés. La cosa es simple: Como el emisor siempre esta al mismo potencial que la tierra (0V), al ponerle tensión a la base tenemos que va a conducir.

Y acá viene la pregunta: ¿Y cómo hace para que la tensión del emisor suba?
Respuesta simple: La tensión del emisor no sube. Nunca podría hacerlo.
Lo que hace el transistor es bajar la tensión en la base hasta niveles adecuados. Eso lo logra tomando corriente por la base y la tensión cae en la resistencia de base.
Dije base demasiadas veces, pero se entiende, creo.

Si miramos bien los datasheets de los transistores, hay un parámetro que da la máxima corriente de base. ¿Hace falta decir para qué se usa ese dato? 
En los transistores chiquitos y comunes, suele estar en el orden de los 100mA, en los medianos, alrededor de 1A y en los grandes podemos encontrarnos con 5A de máxima sin que pase nada.
Veamos otro pedacito del datasheet. En _BC54X.jpg_ hay un gráfico donde se muestra el comportamiento de un transistor de esa familia en saturación (recordemos esa palabra sin entrar en detalles por el momento), donde se relaciona la corriente de colector (Ic) con la caída entre C y E y el conocido Vbe.
Hay dos líneas (azul y roja) marcadas, una en Ic=10mA y la otra en Ic=100mA (sí, en el datasheet dice que son A, pero es claro que les faltó la "m" adelante). En el primer caso  el voltaje (la caída) entre C y E será de unos 40mV shock: eso es muchísimo menos que los 0,65V de antes) y la tensión Vbe será de 0,7xV (por acá apare ce algo similar al umbral).
Si le pongo 5V a la base, el transistor va a tomar corriente para hacer caer la tensión hasta los 0,7xV que necesita. La resistencia de base deberá entonces permitir la caída de tensión necesaria con *menos* corriente que la máxima admisible por la base.

Otra cosa importante es que al calcular Rbase en esta configuración, la ganancia se toma como 10 (ver en el gráfico que dice Ic=10Ib). Se puede hilar más fino y consultar en el datasheet algunas cosas que ayudarán, pero no supondrán un cambio radical.
Ahora sí, hagamos una cuentita 

Si le pongo 5V a la base y quiero una corriente de 10mA por el colector (digamos que para encender el LED rojo del primer esquema), sé que por la base circulará 1mA (recordar lo de Ic=10Ib) y que la tensión en la base deberá ser de 0,7xV. Digamos que 0,75V para el caso. Entonces en la resistencia de base deberán caer 5V-0,75V=4,25V con 1mA. Eso dice que la resistencia (Ley de Ohm mediante) deberá ser de 4k25. Buenísimo, no es un valor comercial... Bueno, vamos por 4k7 o por 3k9, cualquiera de las dos servirá bastante bien.
Si usamos el primer valor, el transistor va a tomar menos corriente por la base, con lo que corremos el riesgo de que quizá no llegue a saturarse (o sea, entrar es este estado particular de conducción donde la caída es bastante chica). Si usamos el valor más chico se  satura seguro, pero deberá tomar más corriente por la base.
Veamos... con 3k9 deberán caer 4,25V, eso da una corriente de ~1,09 mA. Sí, va perfecto. La potencia a disipar ahí está alrededor de los 5mW.

Ahora vamos a ver el otro lado, el de la carga.
Si quiero prender un LED (conectado como en _Emisor común.jpg_), con la salvedad de que lo alimento todo con 5V, sé que en el LED caerán 1,8V (aproximadamente), en el transistor, 40mV y la corriente será de 10mA. Entonces en la resistencia han de caer 5V-(1,8V+40mV) = 5V-1,84V = 3,16V. El viejito Ohm de nuevo y la resistencia será de 316r. Ouch, otro valor fuera de los comerciales. Vamos por 330, a ver cómo funciona. Con ese valor la corriente será de ~9,6mA. Va a andar bien.
Potencia: 330*(0,0096)² = ~0,03W=30mW.

¿Y en el transistor?
Como circulan 10mA por el colector y la caída de tensión es de 40mV, la potencia que disipa es de 400uW=0,4mW. Eso está bueno.
Por la base toma 1mA y Vbe es de 0,75V, esa potencia será de 0,75mW. Sumamos y la potencia total disipada es de casi 1,2mW. Ahora sí que trabaja cómodo el transistor...

Entonces me toca preguntar:
- Si quisiera una corriente de 100mA (son 10 LED rojos en paralelo y una sola resistencia limitadora), todo alimentado con la misma pila de 5V del ejemplo anterior y usamos el mismo transistor que antes (las curvas de 100mA están cortadas con la línea roja/rojiza), ¿Qué valores deberían tener la resistencia limitadora del arreglo de LEDs y la de base?
- En el circuito de _Emisor común.jpg_, asumiendo que el transistor es un BC54X (el de las curvas que están acá), que en el LED caen 3V y que la corriente deseada es de 20mA, ¿Qué valores (y potencias) deberían tener las resistencias para que funcionara bien todo?

Saludos


----------



## Limbo (Ene 12, 2010)

> - Si quisiera una corriente de 100mA (son 10 LED rojos en paralelo y una sola resistencia limitadora), todo alimentado con la misma pila de 5V del ejemplo anterior y usamos el mismo transistor que antes (las curvas de 100mA están cortadas con la línea roja/rojiza), ¿Qué valores deberían tener la resistencia limitadora del arreglo de LEDs y la de base?


La del colector 31,6 ohms y la de la base 425 ohms, ¿si?


> - En el circuito de _Emisor común.jpg_, asumiendo que el transistor es un BC54X (el de las curvas que están acá), que en el LED caen 3V y que la corriente deseada es de 20mA, ¿Qué valores (y potencias) deberían tener las resistencias para que funcionara bien todo?


Base: 4,15K 16,6mW
Colector: 448 ohms 179,2mW

Lo que no me quedo claro es si en los ejercicios deberian de funcionar en saturacion.
Saludillos Cacho!


----------



## Hernan83 (Ene 12, 2010)

Me tomo el atrevimiento de aclarar un concepto,de algo que lei por ahi:

Emisor Comun: El punto comun entre entrada y salida es el emisor
*No necesariamente el emisor va a masa!*

Base Comun: El punto comun entre entrada y salida es la base
*No necesariamente la base va a masa!*

Colector Comun: El punto comun entre entrada y salida es el colector
*No necesariamente el colector va a masa (o Vcc)!*

O sea,que sea emisor,base o colector comun,no significa que ese terminal vaya a masa,el terminal en comun a su entrada y salida es el que le da el nombre a la configuracion.


----------



## Cacho (Ene 13, 2010)

Limbo dijo:


> La del colector 31,6 ohms y la de la base 425 ohms, ¿si?


Caíste.
Fijate que está marcado el gráfico con la recta de 100mA de corriente de colector. El Vce será de 0,15V, en el arreglo de LEDs caerán 1,8V y por lo tanto en la resistencia deberán caer 3,05V con 0,1A. Eso son 30,5 Ohm.
Sí, funcionaría perfectamente bien con los valores que propusiste, pero no viste el gráfico y eso es lo que te da los datos exactos para cada corriente que vayas a necesitar. Acordate de que varían, poco, pero varían.
En la base necesitarás 0,9V (otra vez, a mirar el gráfico) y habrá una corriente de 10mA (ganancia 10) con lo que en Rb deberán caer 4,1V con 0,01A: 410 Ohm.
Otra vez, andaría sin ningún problema con el valor del otro, pero no es el que dicta el gráfico 



Limbo dijo:


> Base: 4,15K 16,6mW
> Colector: 448 ohms 179,2mW


Bueno, si tomo que Vbe ha de ser de 0,8V (ver gráfico de nuevo) e Ib=2mA, me queda una Rb de 4k1. Acordate que la tensión en la base (bueno, el Vbe) cambia de acuerdo a la carga que pongas. Ya no es algo constante.
Por la potencia, son dos miliamperes y 8,2V de caída, así que vamos por 16,4mW. Cerca, y a efectos prácticos, andaba igual.
Por el otro lado, en el LED caen 3V y en el transistor, 60mV (mirar el gráfico). En la resistencia del LED habrán de caer entonces 5,94V. Como la corriente es de 20mA, entonces la resistencia es de 2k97. Revisá el cálculo que hiciste.

Por eso de si han de funcionar o no en saturación, te aclaro que así como están conectados van a saturar o cortar los transistores. No habrá puntos medios.

Y Hernán, dejame poner los ejemplos más fáciles de hacer y usar (y más frecuentes de encontrar), que para complicarla siempre hay tiempo 
Por lo pronto, me estoy yendo de viaje así que por el próximo mes poco será lo que se vea de mí por el foro. Si querés seguir escribiendo sos bienvenido, al igual que cualquiera que quiera mantener el tema.
De lo contrario, hasta dentro de un mes no creo que haya nada nuevo por acá Limbo.

Un abrazo para todos.


----------



## Limbo (Ene 13, 2010)

> De lo contrario, hasta dentro de un mes no creo que haya nada nuevo por acá Limbo.


¿Donde te vas? Lo digo por empezar a nadar unos dias antes jaja
Pues nada, que vaya bien el viaje!
Lo bueno. Tendre tiempo para repasar los calculos 

Haber si alguien se anima a seguir con la tematica del post y hace de profesor suplente jaja Estaria bien.

Hasta pronto!


----------



## Cacho (Ene 16, 2010)

Limbo dijo:


> ¿Donde te vas?


¿A dónde me voy?
Je, estoy en Nueva Zelanda. Lindo todo por acá, che. Las dos contras son que tengo que escribir en una netbook (odio estas cositas chiquitas) y la gente maneja del lado equivocado de la calle. Estos ingleses que andan exportando sus costumbres de tránsito...

Te comento que apenas me subía a la combi que me llevó al aeropuerto para tomar el avión caí en el detalle de que la resistencia del LED debía estar en el orden de los 300/400 Ohm. Releí lo que escribí (recordaba que andaba por los 3k) y efectivamente, se me fueron los ceros . Sacale un par y quedemos en 297 Ohm.
No confíes en ninguno de los cálculos que te pasé el otro día, que los hice en lo que esperaba para salir hacia el aeropuerto, así que pueden ser cualquier cosa. Estimo que están bien, pero no lo garantizo 

Saludos y como en un mes ando por casa de nuevo y pobre (mi estado habitual), así que ahí sí podré postear como se debe.


----------



## Limbo (Feb 6, 2010)

> No confíes en ninguno de los cálculos que te pasé el otro día, que los hice en lo que esperaba para salir hacia el aeropuerto, así que pueden ser cualquier cosa. Estimo que están bien, pero no lo garantizo


Expetuando el fallito de los 297Ω estan todos bien (o eso creo). He calculado todo mirando el grafico y me sale todo bien. Ahora que lo remiro, te falto poner la potencia de la resistencia de colector, a mi me ha dado 118,8mW.
Lo que no entendi mucho es el criterio para saber el voltaje mirando el grafico, porque las lineas verticales no son muy equitativas que digamos, ¿lo calculaste a ojo verdad?

Saludos!
P.D: Sé que estaras por ahi, disfrutando de un rico combinado, sentado en una amaca entre palmeras, pero de todas formas me he animado a responder tu ultimo mensaje ya que queda poquito para que vuelvas a la carga (¿Volveras a hacerme de mentor verdad?)


----------



## Cacho (Feb 16, 2010)

Limbo dijo:


> Lo que no entendi mucho es el criterio para saber el voltaje mirando el grafico, porque las lineas verticales no son muy equitativas que digamos, ¿lo calculaste a ojo verdad?


Las líneas esas están en escala logarítmica. Por eso es que no están "muy equitativas". De ahí la estimación, que sí, está hecha a ojo nomás y redondeando los valores a algo lo más bonito que se me asemejaron. 

Lo del transistor en corte y saturación...
Volvamos al ejemplo del agua y la canilla (grifo). Cuando están en la zona lineal estamos abriendo de a poquito la canilla y dejando salir agua.
En esta configuración imaginate una canilla de estas:


Digamos que internamente tiene un resorte que hace que se cierre muy rápido apenas se suelta la palanca. Entonces está en corte.
Lo otro que tenemos que imaginar es que la apertura es igualmente rápida. Se abre de un golpe y empieza a salir agua. Ahí está en saturación.

Eso explica más o menos los estados del transistor. Lo que pasa adentro es medio complejo, pero no es crucial saberlo en detalle. Lo que podemos decir como regla (inexacta y gruesa, pero útil) es que para saturar un transistor NPN hay que conectarlo en condiciones de que, sin importar cuánta corriente conduzca, la tensión en el emisor nunca alcance a la de la base (siempre habrá corriente BE). Usualmente se hace conectando el emisora tierra.

Sólo hay que tener cuidado de que esa corriente se mantenga dentro de ciertos límites para no quemar todo. Y en el caso de un PNP... bueno, es justo al revés.

¿Se entiende esto o lo estoy enroscando más?


----------



## Limbo (Feb 17, 2010)

> ¿Se entiende esto o lo estoy enroscando más?


Sé entiende.

Tengo una dudilla de un videotutorial que he visto por ahi en la red. En el video  calculaban la Rc considerando el Vce como 0V y despues simulandolo, efectivamente dá alrededor de 0,4V como hemos comentado por aqui, asi que no entiendo porque consideraban 0Vce.


----------



## Cacho (Feb 17, 2010)

Limbo dijo:


> ...calculaban la Rc considerando el Vce como 0V y despues ... dá alrededor de 0,4V ..., asi que no entiendo porque consideraban 0Vce.


No vi el video ese, pero seguramente alguna razón tendrían.
Si es por conectar un simple LED, no hace falta hacer un cálculo tan fino (esto de considerar la caída en el transistor y demás "sutilezas"). Medio Volt más o medio menos no te van a hacer nada.

En este caso lo pusimos para mostrar el cálculo completo.

Ahora... ¿0,4V de caída en un transistor saturado? Estaba conduciendo mucha corriente, ¿no?


----------



## Limbo (Feb 17, 2010)

> Si es por conectar un simple LED, no hace falta hacer un cálculo tan fino (esto de considerar la caída en el transistor y demás "sutilezas"). Medio Volt más o medio menos no te van a hacer nada.


El circuito efectivamente era para encender un led y ya esta.



> Ahora... ¿0,4V de caída en un transistor saturado? Estaba conduciendo mucha corriente, ¿no?


Me dejé un 0, eran 40mV, mas o menos como en los ejemplos de las graficas de arriba.

El video es este: http://www.tutorialesvirtuales.com/online/video/ccf29b991071cd9/Videotutorial-05-Electrónica

Porcierto, ¿seguiremos con la teoria basica o ya te has cansado? (Seria comprensible que te hubieras cansado)

Venga, Cacho, un saludo.


----------



## Cacho (Feb 17, 2010)

Bueno, a ver cómo vamos...

Si tenés un LED (3V y 15mA) en serie con una resistencia y un transistor PNP (un BC557) y una alimentación de 5V. El orden de los componentes lo decidís vos, pero no puede haber más (ni menos) partes en la serie.

Tenés además otra serie hecha con un LED igual, otra resistencia y un BC547, tambien en corte y saturación, esto conectado en la misma fuente que la serie anterior y los componentes (de nuevo) en el orden que más te guste.

La señal que controla los LEDs es de 5V (ahí deberán encenderse) y 0V (apagarse). Tenés a tu disposición los componentes que quieras y una corriente ilimitada. Bueno, sólo para ser más realistas, digamos que tenés 1A. Sobra.

Entonces, ¿cómo será el circuito este? (esquema y valores). Aclaremos que se prefiere la solución que tenga menor disipación de potencia y menor cantidad de componentes.
El circuito es simple, sólo hay que pensarlo un poquito y podés agregar cuanto cálculo y dato consideres necesario.

A ver qué sale 

Saludos


----------



## Limbo (Feb 17, 2010)

He hecho el circuito y funciona pero he cogido valores que he ido recordando de los que me has ido diciendo. La cuestion es que no entiendo como leer el datasheet  Por ejemplo me dice que el Hfe del BC547 es entre 110 y 800.. no sé como calcular sin tener un valor beta..

Y los PNP no recuerdo que los hayas explicado. En el circuito que hice puse la base a tierra para que funcione y recordé que tu dijiste que en pocas ocasiones la base iria a tierra..


----------



## Cacho (Feb 17, 2010)

Es que ahí está el punto... Juntar varias cosas en un solo circuito.
Interpretar el datasheet por un lado (fundamental), recordar lo que decíamos de cómo asumir las ganancias al buscar saturar un transistor (lo hemos dicho) y si hacés un circuito con base común no los vas a hacer trabajar en corte/saturación ni con una orden del juez.

El PNP no lo dije explícitamente. Sólo que son exactamente al revés que los NPN. A pensar cómo trabajan, que en eso está el fondo de la cuestión y no es algo difícil si se entienden los NPN.


----------



## Limbo (Feb 18, 2010)

Buenas,

Estoy un poco confundido pasando los circuitos al simulador y no sé si el simulador tiene un rango de exactitud muy bajo o mis calculos estan mal hechos.

Hablo de la parte del BC547. Los calculos que he hecho han sido:
Vrc = 5V - 3V - 0,04V = 1.96V 
Rc = 1,96V / 0,015A = 130Ω 

Ib = 0,015A / 10Hfe = 0,0015A = 1,5mA
Vrb = 5V - 0,75V = 4,25V
Rb = 4,25V / 0,0015 = 2833Ω

Y en la simulacion me ha dado los resultados de la imagen adjunta, cosa que me ha desconcertado. No llego a entender, porque si hago los calculos para que me den ciertos valores, en la simulacion me da ciertos valores totalmente distintos.

¿Una ayudita?


----------



## Cacho (Feb 18, 2010)

¿Y qué parámetros tiene tu LED en el simulador?

Te dejo el mismo circuito con un LED con las características del que te decía más arriba, y tus cálculos dan muy próximos a lo que muestra este. La única "gran" diferencia es la tensión base-emisor, que en mi simulador toma como 715mV en lugar de 750mV. Por eso funciona con resistencias más grandes iclusive (hasta unos 3k).

De todas formas, recordá que lo que calculás ahí es la resistenci máxima. La Ibmáx suele rondar los 100mA y mientras el transistorcito este pueda bajar el voltaje Vbe a lo que le corresponda con esa corriente, ya anda. Eso sí, desperdiciando corriente por la base.
Si unos 3k son la máxima resistencia admisible, usar 2k2 o 1k5 va a dar buen resultado: Te vas a asegurar de que sature casi en cualquier condición y vas a tener poco desperdicio de corriente. Inclusive va a bajar la caída entre C y E (pero no nos metamos por ahí, que no es lo más importante).
Con 100 Ohm va a andar también el circuito, pero vas a obligar al 547 a tirar mucha corriente por la base (Ib será mayor que Ic, eso sí que no tiene mucho sentido...). 

Tené presente al dibujar que ser prolijo ayuda mucho. La corriente (y el voltaje) siempre que sea posible circula de arriba hacia abajo y de izquierda a derecha. Y cuantos menos rulos haya en el esquema, mejor.

Vas bien, sólo te falta la parte del PNP. Ánimo.

Saludos


----------



## Limbo (Feb 18, 2010)

> ¿Y qué parámetros tiene tu LED en el simulador?


 Le puse Forward Voltage 3V y Full Drive Current 0.015A. Estoy ultimamente probando todos los simuladores mas conocidos y es posible que me haya confundido en los terminos. Aunque habian mas terminos que no sabia que eran.

En fin, ahora si, en Multisim me lo simula bien. ¿Que puede fallar en proteus?


----------



## Cacho (Feb 18, 2010)

Limbo dijo:


> En fin, ahora si, en Multisim me lo simula bien. ¿Que puede fallar en proteus?


No lo sé. No manejo mucho que digamos ese...

Como sea, vas bien. Sólo falta completar el esquema con la otra serie de elementos (el PNP) y accionarlo todo con la misma señal... A pensar, que viene bien la solución .

Saludos


----------



## Limbo (Feb 18, 2010)

No me aclaro con los PNP. Llevo un buen rato probando en el simulador y no me enciende el led ni que lo maten . Solo me enciende con la base a tierra 

Por lo que entiendo creo que como esta en la imagen deberia de funcionar, pero no lo hace, asi que creo que no lo hago bien. 

¿¿Una pista?? (Te lo pido con cara de pena jaja)

Un saludo!!
P.D: No es que no lo haya intentado, porque llevo desde ayer por la noche intentandolo polarizar bien, pero nada, ni con la ayuda de San Google...


----------



## Cacho (Feb 18, 2010)

Acá te dejo un jpg.

Es el inicio, el resto (idealmente) habrás de deducirlo vos (si te lo digo yo te va a resultar demasiado obvio).

Saludos


----------



## Limbo (Feb 18, 2010)

He probado como me decias, solo con un transistor y no me funciona. Dejo una magen adjunta.
¿Es normal? ¿O no lo estoy haciendo bien de nuevo?

Si me trae de cabeza esto, no quiero ni pensar con algo mas avanzado..


----------



## Cacho (Feb 18, 2010)

Es que está bien conectado _casi _todo bien. Lo único que falla es la conexión de la base, que debe ir a un potencial (voltaje) más bajo que el emisor, si no el transistor no conduce nunca.
Podés conectarla a tierra, sí. Eso no es la extraña "base común" (¿Por qué?).

Ahora sólo tenés que unir las dos cosas: El primer circuito y este, para accionar ambos LEDs con la señal de 5V. A ponerle un poco de ingenio y sale .

Saludos


----------



## Limbo (Feb 18, 2010)

> Eso no es la extraña "base común" (¿Por qué?).


¿Porque el comun es el emisor?


> si hacés un circuito con base común no los vas a hacer trabajar en corte/saturación ni con una orden del juez.


Mira que conecte la base a tierra pero con ese comentario tuyo me confundi y creia que lo que estaba haciendo era base comun.

Encima el ordenador no es muy potente que digamos y como tarda lo suyo, me aparecia parpadeando el led  yo ya me estaba volviendo loco, pero he reiniciado el programa y listo.

Creo que esta bien calculado todo 

No sé si esta un poco mas ordenado el circuito pero habian muchos datos por apuntar y ha quedado un poquitin compacto.


----------



## Cacho (Feb 18, 2010)

Exactamente, ambos transistores están conectados en _emisor común_.

Con respecto al circuito que planteás, lo que cortás ahí es la alimentación, no la señal que va a la base.
Acá tedejo un esquema (muy) simplificado. Lo importante es el generador de señales que te da los pulsos de 5V. Esos son los que deben encender ambos LEDS. Fijate cómo hacerlo, que con las mediciones y cosas que ya hiciste lo tenés resuelto. Todo es cuestión de conectar bien las bases 

Saludos


----------



## Limbo (Feb 19, 2010)

Creo que ahora si..  Aunque el PNP no estoy seguro de haberlo conectado bien..

Aunque mi generador tiene un terminal mas (¿Ground?)

Empiezo a entender un poco más como va el asunto 

Lo siento por el desorden pero no se me ocurrio como poner el generador de señal para que fuera menos lioso.


----------



## Cacho (Feb 19, 2010)

Ahí va más lindo el asunto.

Ese generador tiene dos salidas, una en contrafase con la otra. Así estás usando dos señales para el control (eso es trampa ).
Ahora que ya sabés cómo conectar el asunto y qué necesitás en cada base, el desafío es usar una señal de control: O la positiva, o la negativa, da igual, pero sólo una.

De todas formas, si vas entendiendo cómo trabajan, vas bien.

Como ayuda, no busques conectar las dos bases al mismo punto. _Un ciego guiando a otro ciego_ puede servirte de inspiración. Sólo es necesario que uno que ve guíe al primero (sí, vos sos el que ve).

Saludos


----------



## Limbo (Feb 19, 2010)

¿Sera esta la buena?

Si es la buena, tengo dos dudas. Cuando el transistor esta en corte sube bastante el Vce, ¿Porque? Si no hay circulacion de corriente, en teoria no deberia de haber caida de voltaje, ¿no?
Y la otra es por que en la base hay una intensidad negativa. Tengo mis teorias propias pero no son muy solidas  Creo que al estar la base a un voltaje inferior al del emisor por eso aparece una corriente negativa, pero no sé porque, si es una corriente negativa, el transistor conduce.


----------



## Cacho (Feb 19, 2010)

Limbo dijo:


> ¿Sera esta la buena?


Sí que lo es.
¿Viste que no era algo tan difícil?


Limbo dijo:


> Cuando el transistor esta en corte sube bastante el Vce, ¿Porque? Si no hay circulacion de corriente, en teoria no deberia de haber caida de voltaje, ¿no?


Precisamente, como no hay circulación de corriente, no hay caída en ningún lado...
En el primero (NPN), no cae tensión en la resistencia ni en el LED y por lo tanto llegan los 5V (bueno, casi casi 5V) al colector y tiene 0V en el emisor... Entonces tenés los 5V de Vce.
Recordá que el que haya tensión no implica que haya corriente. Sólo hay corriente si hay una caída de tensión.
Lo mismo, pero cambiando los pines se aplica para el PNP.


Limbo dijo:


> Y la otra es por que en la base hay una intensidad negativa. Tengo mis teorias propias pero no son muy solidas. Creo que al estar la base a un voltaje inferior al del emisor por eso aparece una corriente negativa, pero no sé porque, si es una corriente negativa, el transistor conduce.


Estamos hablando del PNP, supongo.
En un NPN la corriente va del colector al emisor y de la base al emisor, en eso estamos de acuerdo.
En un PNP... Va del emisor al colector y del emisor a la base. Simplemente justo al revés. Como tu punta de prueba está orientada _hacia la base_, y la corriente va en la otra dirección, aparece como negativa.

¿Eso aclara la cosa?

Saludos


----------



## Limbo (Feb 19, 2010)

> En un PNP... Va del emisor al colector y del emisor a la base. Simplemente justo al revés. Como tu punta de prueba está orientada _hacia la base_, y la corriente va en la otra dirección, aparece como negativa.


Entonces la corriente del PNP que va por el emisor hasta la base, se junta con la corriente del emisor al colector del NPN (Manteniendo la corriente de su colector), es decir que asi puesto el NPN disipa mas potencia, ¿no? O sea que por el emisor salen las corrientes de base y colector del NPN, ¿mas la corriente de base del PNP?


> ¿Eso aclara la cosa?


Si lo de arriba es correcto, esta clarisima la cosa 



> ¿Viste que no era algo tan difícil?


¿Quien dijo que lo fuera? jaja (Es broma..)


----------



## Cacho (Feb 20, 2010)

Limbo dijo:


> Entonces la corriente del PNP que va por el emisor hasta la base, se junta con la corriente del emisor al colector del NPN (Manteniendo la corriente de su colector), es decir que asi puesto el NPN disipa mas potencia, ¿no? O sea que por el emisor salen las corrientes de base y colector del NPN, ¿mas la corriente de base del PNP?



Creo que entendí lo que querías decir, y sí: Es así.
Desde el emisor del PNP circula corriente hacia el colector (y al LED después) y *hacia la base *(¿cómo podría hacer subir la tensión ahí si no?) y esa corriente entra finalmente por el colector del NPN.
Lo de la potencia... Recibe 1,5mA más de corriente, lo que lleva los números hasta 18mA (15mA del LED, 1,5mA de la base del NPN y estos 1,5mA), peeeeero... Está trabajando en saturación, con lo que la disipación es una nadita. De todas formas, es correcto que disipará más potencia.

¿Seguimos? (Mirá que te toca pensar de nuevo, ¿eh? )


----------



## Limbo (Feb 20, 2010)

> ¿Seguimos? (Mirá que te toca pensar de nuevo, ¿eh? )


Si, si, seguimos  ¿En que me toca pensar de nuevo? Estoy impaciente..

Porcierto, tu nuevo avatar da yuyu  (mal rollito) Como este por la noche leyendote no voy a poder dormir DD jaja


----------



## funkytorino (Feb 20, 2010)

¡Buenas!

Estuve leyendo los mensajes de este post. Realmente me parece excepcional. Lástima que lo agarré ya empezado y bastante avanzado, ya que la temática que se trata en él es lo que estoy necesitando. Así que sin más preámbulos me pongo a seguir desde el principio los ejercicios (a propósito, la analogía de los primeros mensajes del sistema paquete electrones-auto es genial)  y a ponerme al día. Cacho, a partir de hoy tenés un nuevo alumno. Y lubeck, limbo, un nuevo compañero...jejeje

¡Salud, colegas!

Juan Manuel.


----------



## Limbo (Feb 20, 2010)

Buenas!

Lubeck hace tiempo qu eno se pasa a escribir, pero seguro que leer, algo leera. 
Pues nada Cacho tienes un nuevo adepto en tu particular rincon de la enseñanza jeje

Bienvenido funkytorino! De aqui en nada Cacho tendra que empezar a pasar lista


----------



## felipeyeah (Feb 20, 2010)

no ...............


----------



## Cacho (Feb 21, 2010)

Bienvenido al tema Funkytorino

Bueno, tengo en mente el circuito al que quiero llegar, así que vamos a plantear algo que requiera esa solución .

Se tiene un motor (de alterna, 220V) cuya alimentación está controlada por un relé simple inversor (conecta o corta el vivo).
El caso es que este motor se comporta bien frente a las caídas de tensión, pero si llegara a tener 175V las cosas se le ponen feas, muy feas.

El relé este del que hablamos tiene un consumo de 30mA en la bobina y debería desconectarse cuando la tensión de la línea llegue a los 176V, justo por encima de la crítica.
Para esto se tienen los transistoresque se quieran en la cantidad que se quiera y todos los componentes que hemos ya mencionado desde el primer post (resistencias, condensadores y diodos de cualquier tipo).

La cuestión es lograr un circuito que controle al relé y que reaccione a esa caída de tensión que podría producirse.
Se dispone también de un transformador que entrega 15V en su secundario, de una batería de 9V y otra de 12V. Pueden usarse de considerarse necesarios.

De nuevo, cuantos menos componentes tenga el circuito, mejor. 
Cuanta menos potencia se disipe, mejor.
Cuanto más barato sea, mejor.
Cuanto menos dependa de baterías, mejor.
Bueno, creo que se entiende para dónde va esto.

Para el final, una aclaración: Poco importan los valores exactos de las resistencias en un principio. Importa (mucho) más el circuito en sí.
El ajuste fino viene después 

Aclaro que esto lo iba pensando a medida que lo escribía. Mañana (son más de las 2 de la mañana) me pondré a hacer el circuito y ajustar cosillas que puedan estar sueltas. Si aparece alguna corrección al enunciado, la comunico.

Saludos

PS: ¿Qué es lo que "no", Felipe? ¿O tu respuesta iba en _Discusión sobre Curso Open Source de Electrónica_, como indica el título de tu post?


----------



## Limbo (Feb 21, 2010)

Estoy teniendo problemas en los simuladores que tengo para encontrar motores AC. Solo me aparecen motores DC.

En multisim, ¿sabes en que apartado estan los motores AC? Si no lo ibas a hacer con multisim, ¿con cual estaran estos motores AC?

Tengo una ligera idea de como hacer el circuito pero tengo dudas sobre como detectar esos 176V para que el rele se desactive, ¿Alguna pistita pequeña?


----------



## Cacho (Feb 21, 2010)

Bien.

Por el lado de conseguir un motor de AC para la simulación, no te preocupes: No hace falta.
Todo el problema se concentra en controlar el relé que lo activa. Lo que pase después de él no interesa en este momento.

Por las dudas aclaro: La tensión de operación de la bobina del relé no importa tampoco, podés usar la que quieras (dentro de las comunes de hasta 24V).
Entonces... Tenés una tensión (de alterna) que puede variar entre 220V y 176V. Deberás tener una tensión de referencia en tu circuito y comparar esa con alguna que varíe junto con la de la línea. 
No es necesario conectarlo directamente a 220V, sino que se puede variar el voltaje de alguna manera que siga el comportamiento de la línea. 

A ver... Algún dispositivo que tome un voltaje y entregue otro y que esa salida varíe junto con la tensión de entrada...


----------



## Limbo (Feb 21, 2010)

> Tenés una tensión (de alterna) que puede variar entre 220V y 176V


No he entendido esa parte. Una tension alterna varia desde el pico positivo hasta el pico negativo, entonces, a no ser que te refieras a la tension que recibe el rele, no sé a que te refieres con eso.

Despues pongo un circuito sin simularlo ni nada, y vemos si voy por buen camino.



> A ver... Algún dispositivo que tome un voltaje y entregue otro y que esa salida varíe junto con la tensión de entrada...


¿Un zener? Pero estoy probando en el simulador y su tension no varia nada si lo polarizo inversamente con 220VAC..

Saludos Cacho.


----------



## Cacho (Feb 21, 2010)

Limbo dijo:


> Una tension alterna varia desde...


Yo hablo de los valores RMS. En el tomacorriente (la línea a la que se conecta el motor y la que hay que controlar) tenés 220V RMS (unos 311V de pico, resultantes de hacer 220*raíz2).



Limbo dijo:


> ¿Un zener? Pero estoy probando en el simulador y su tension no varia nada si lo polarizo inversamente con 220VAC..


Mhhh.. El zener estabiliza un voltaje, pero no varía. Vas a obtener una tensión constante ahí (eso puede servir para algo).
En cambio un trans... (ups, casi se me escapa). No hablamos de algo muy tecnológico, sino de una cosa antigua, dura y de esas que duelen si se te caen en un pie .
De paso te acomodaría el voltaje para alimentar el circuito...



Limbo dijo:


> Despues pongo un circuito sin simularlo ni nada, y vemos si voy por buen camino.


Ok, lo espero.

Saludos


----------



## Limbo (Feb 21, 2010)

> En cambio un trans... (ups, casi se me escapa)


¿Transceptor del continuo? (jaja es broma. Eso es de una peli..)


> No hablamos de algo muy tecnológico, sino de una cosa antigua, dura y de esas que duelen si se te caen en un pie .


¿Transatlantico? (Tambien es broma. No sé que me pasa hoy que estoy algo bromista )

Hare pruebas con un transformador (Como me dices), pero en mi afan de conseguir este circuito se me ha ocurrido ponerle un divisor de tension (Tonterias de un principiante) y no sé si funciona pero el rele me indica que se activa y desctiva, unicamente que al medir el voltaje en los terminales de la salida del rele, me marca el voltimetro 1kV 

Te dejo el circuito aqui abajo(Porcierto, he estrenado pizarra blanca con este circuito )
*Edito: *Los valores de las resistencias estan puestas a ojo, asi que no he calculado nada(Como me dijiste que no importaban de moento).


----------



## Cacho (Feb 21, 2010)

Buen intento.

La cosa es que la tensión que va a la base del transistor va a oscilar entre un valor positivo y uno negativo. Mientras sea positiva, conduce. Cuando llega a 0V (o al umbral en realidad) no conduce más, y si pasa demasiado para abajo de 0V, el transistor se quema.

Algo no está andando bien ahí.

Te falta alguna tensión de referencia para comparar la de línea (o alguna otra forma que se te ocurra de hacer esto). Con ese circuito como base se me ocurre alguna salida más... y sin transformador...
Usarías la tensión de umbral del transistor como referencia, y no digo más.

Saludos


----------



## Limbo (Feb 21, 2010)

> Te falta alguna tensión de referencia para comparar la de línea (o alguna otra forma que se te ocurra de hacer esto)


Pensé que la referencia en ese circuito seria la caida en r2, a mas baja la tension en la alimentacion menos cae la tension en r2. Tenia pensado utilizar esa tension ajustando R2 de tal modo que consiguiera un rango de voltaje (220 - 176V) en el cual si llegara el voltaje en la caida de R2 para hacer caer los 0,7V en el transistor y asi condujera. No sé si me explico. Pero bueno, eso que dices del voltaje negativo lo habia pensado pero no sabia que se quemaran los transistores por recibir un voltaje negativo, pensaba que simplemente no conducirian.
Pensando en esto del voltaje negativo, ¿si le pongo un diodo rectificador para que no pase la semifase negativa?¿O se quemaria tambien?


----------



## Limbo (Feb 22, 2010)

Ahi va otra idea pero no me funciona, no sé porque. En el transformador salen 16V. He intentado calcular la resistencia para que cuando hayan 11,4V (He hecho un calculo aproximado a proporcion de lo que serian 176V) en la salida del retificador, empieze a caer 0,7V en Vbe, pero nada, conduce en cuanto tiene 1V aproximadamente. Los 11,4V los saco de que si 220V / 176V = 1,25 pues 16V / 1,25 = 12,8V y si le restamos la caida del rectificador queda 12,8 - 1.4 = 11,4V

Entonces he hecho 11,4V - 0,7Vbe = 10,7V que seria la caida de la Rb para que cuando hayan 176V en la alimentacion alterna, haya 0,7 en Vbe
Entonces, 10,7V / (0,03/10) = 10,7V / 0,003 = 3566ΩRb

Me acabo de dar cuenta que antes me equivoque en estos calculos y por eso la Rb es distinta en la imagen. 

En fin, tanto calculo y creo que no va a servir para nada porque he hecho una porqueria de circuito basandome en el otro  Bueno, ya me diras..


----------



## Cacho (Feb 22, 2010)

Limbo dijo:


> En fin, tanto calculo y creo que no va a servir para nada porque he hecho una porqueria de circuito basandome en el otro  Bueno, ya me diras..



La "porquería de circuito" está bastante interesante. Más aún, la idea detrás de él es correcta. Eso es lo más importante.

Ahora tenés una tensión (la de salida del trafo) que varía entre dos voltajes fácilmente manejables (algo de 20V o menos). 
Lo único que le falla a esa primera parte del circuito  circuito es... Poné un osciloscopio (el de Multisim, claro) a la salida del puente rectificador, donde se conecta con R1. Continua no es... ¿Cómo se soluciona eso?

Por otro lado, si tenés una fuente que oscila entre 20V y 15V (a esos números, más o menos, vas a llegar), ¿por qué no alimentar un relé de, digamos, 9V desde ahí en lugar de usar otra fuente de energía? 

Detalle aparte, la tierra del trafo, el relé y el rectificador no debería ser la misma que la del motor y los 220V. Separalas. 
No te va a afectar en la simulación, pero creeme que en la vida real sí te va a traer problemas. Podés usar GND y DGND para una y otra.

Bueno, en definitiva, estamos a un comparador de tensión de llegar a buen puerto. 
Veamos: Si hay una tensión fija (habrá que buscar la forma de crearla) y otra que sale del trafo y varía junto con la de la línea, habrá que pensar cómo hacer para aprovechar eso (con el dispositivo que sea) para controlar al transistor que comanda al relé. Eso iría entre el trafo (rectificado incluido) y este NPN. Si mirás por el mundo de los PNP...

Saludos


----------



## Limbo (Feb 22, 2010)

> Lo único que le falla a esa primera parte del circuito circuito es... Poné un osciloscopio (el de Multisim, claro) a la salida del puente rectificador, donde se conecta con R1. Continua no es... ¿Cómo se soluciona eso?


Pensé que si filtraba la señal, seria continua y por tanto no habria variaciones en la tension y por lo visto deberia haberlo hecho..


> Por otro lado, si tenés una fuente que oscila entre 20V y 15V (a esos números, más o menos, vas a llegar), ¿por qué no alimentar un relé de, digamos, 9V desde ahí en lugar de usar otra fuente de energía?


Estaba obcecado en que la polarizacion del transistor debia de ser independiente al voltaje "principal"..
Aparte que no tengo ni idea de como saber en el multisim si un rele es de 3, 9, 24V, etc..
He supuesto que los dos ultimos digitos del codigo son los voltios de trabajo del rele, pero no estoy seguro.

Voy a jugar con el simulador haber que sale..


----------



## Cacho (Feb 22, 2010)

No te preocupes por la tensión del relé..
Ni siquiera por ponerlo...

Podés reemplazarlo por un LED que debe prenderse y apagarse según se conectaría o no el relé (circula corriente por su bobinado).
A efectos del diseño/simulación no importa si es una resistencia, un LED o una bobina de relé. Mientras la corriente y la caída de tensión sean las mismas... todo va bien.

Saludos


----------



## Limbo (Feb 23, 2010)

Es normal que al filtrar la salida rectificada, ¿el simulador me simule muy lento? (En multisim 10.0)Es que si pongo el condensador de filtrado va muy lento, para que pase 0,1 segundo tienen que pasar 30 en tiempo real o mas..

Y si pongo DGND me salta un error de simulacion  En cambio si pongo el mismo simbolo en todas las masas no me salta. Sea cual sea..

Te dejo el circuito con el condensador de filtrado y la curva por si ves algo mal..


----------



## Cacho (Feb 23, 2010)

Limbo dijo:


> Es normal que al filtrar la salida rectificada, ¿el simulador me simule muy lento? (En multisim 10.0)Es que si pongo el condensador de filtrado va muy lento, para que pase 0,1 segundo tienen que pasar 30 en tiempo real o mas..


Eso suena raro...
A mí no me lo hace. Por las dudas, probá sacando el relé (y el motor, ya que estamos) y reemplazalo por un LED al que le ponés los datos del relé (acordate de que los relés conectan con menos voltaje del nominal. Uno de 9V ya arranca con así como 6 y algo o 7V.


Limbo dijo:


> Y si pongo DGND me salta un error de simulacion. En cambio si pongo el mismo simbolo en todas las masas no me salta. Sea cual sea..


No me lo hace a mí. No sé qué decirte.


Limbo dijo:


> Te dejo el circuito con el condensador de filtrado y la curva por si ves algo mal..


Se ve bien. Falta algo que compare una referencia con el voltaje y con eso controlar al NPN. Insisto, mirá por el mundo de los PNP 


Sólo como dato "anecdótico", esta es la manera compleja de hacer esto. Con los operacionales este tipo de cosas es bastaaaaaaaaaaante más simple, pero el concepto es exactamente el mismo.

Saludos


----------



## Limbo (Feb 24, 2010)

Me estoy volviendo un poco loco (Solo un poco) con esto que me propones del pnp. No sé me ocurre manera para que compare, ya que si lo conecto al voltaje alterno el transistor se quema, si lo conecto al condensador en teoria recibe los mismos datos que el npn, asi que no sé, la unica manera que parecia que funcionaba era como en la imagen, puesto como esta el LED parpadeaba, pero no sé en que momento porque no sé utilizar muy bien el osciloscopio del ISIS (Cuantos "no sé's"). En fin, guiame, ooh sabio cacho..


----------



## Cacho (Feb 24, 2010)

Limbo dijo:


> Me estoy volviendo un poco loco (Solo un poco)...


Eso es bueno. Pensar, llegues o no a una solución, siempre es bueno.

El objetivo no es que logres el circuito (o sí, eso ya sería óptimo) sino que lo pienses y veas cómo NO trabajan los transistores. Eso es muy útil, creeme.

Un circuito rudimentario para hacer esto es algo como lo que te dejo adjunto. No está completo, le faltan refinamientos (esos veremos si salen con esta base). Los valores están como salían por defecto en el LWire y realmente no importan mucho. Interesa más ver qué hace esto.
Fijate que Q2 tiene en la base la tensión que le deja D1 (zener), y eso es algo fijo. Cuando el voltaje en el emisor sea suficientemente alto (algo como 0,7V por encima del valor del zener), Q2 va a conducir.
La resistencia del emisor limitará la corriente (sólo por si acaso...) que va a pasar por el transistor y esa corriente va a subir la tensión en la base del NPN (preset mediante) que va a conducir y activar el (loquesea).
Con ese preset se puede regular el punto de corte.

Si la tensión en el colector de Q1 llega a un nivel lo suficientemente bajo, entonces... ¿Qué pasa? 

Reitero que este circuito es bastante primitivo. Funciona con algunos retoques (¿te imaginás cuáles?), aunque no es ninguna maravilla.
El próximo paso será un circuito que supera a este y es la base de... Los amplificadores operacionales .

Saludos


----------



## Limbo (Mar 2, 2010)

Buenas,

He estado un poquitin ocupado estos dias, pero ya vuelvo a la carga 



> Cuando el voltaje en el emisor sea suficientemente alto (algo como 0,7V por encima del valor del zener), Q2 va a conducir.


¿Pero no se supone que el condensador de filtado da un voltaje mas o menos constante? Si lo da, no tiene porque cambiar el voltaje en el emisor del pnp..


> Si la tensión en el colector de Q1 llega a un nivel lo suficientemente bajo, entonces... ¿Qué pasa?


Yo diria que entra en corte.. pero te pregunto lo mismo que en el emisor del pnp.. ¿el condensador de filtrado no da una tension constante?


> Reitero que este circuito es bastante primitivo. Funciona con algunos retoques (¿te imaginás cuáles?), aunque no es ninguna maravilla.


Aparte de los valores, cambiar algo en Q2 pero no estoy seguro..


> El próximo paso será un circuito que supera a este y es la base de... Los amplificadores operacionales .


Eso suena muyyy interesante..


----------



## jor1703 (Mar 6, 2010)

hola a todos amigos, leyendo todas las explicaciones aqui, me doy cuenta de su entusiasmo de aprender el por que de las cosas en electronica. Es cierto que muchas veces hacemos las cosas sin saber la teoria que la respalda. en mi opinion, y respetando la de los demas, la teoria y la practica siempre deben ir de la mano; pero nunca desliguen a la una de la otra. Yo soy ing electronico y de telecomunicaciones y muchas veces en mi que hacer diario la teoria me ha servido para solventar una situacion dificil.

Ahora los conceptos básicos y profundos de la electronica tienen su comienzo  en la fisica electrica, alli encontraran las explicaciones referente a voltaje y corriente electrica. les sugiero el texto de fisica de Halliday-Resnick-Krane Tomo 2. Todo esto es complicado en un principio puesto que no tenemos una experiencia cotidiana con los fenomenos microscopicos y cuanticos, pero cuando alcanzamos a tener una figura mental del fenomeno ustedes llegaran a comprender todo. ¡ANIMO! yo estare siempre a la orden para ayudarlos


----------



## funkytorino (Mar 8, 2010)

Buenassss...

Paso a decir presente. Estoy tratando de ponerme al día con todos los temas haciendo todos los ejercicios y resolviendo las cuestiones que plantean. Voy a tardar un poco, pero los leo y los sigo.

¡Saludos!


----------



## Cacho (Mar 8, 2010)

Yo ando bastante complicado para ponerme a escribir algo medio extenso (y correcto) en este momento. Calculo (espero) que para el fin de semana estoy ya más libre (o la semana que viene) y prometo que vuelvo por acá.

Si alguien anda con ganas de escribir, bienvenido.

Saludos


----------



## chendro (Mar 12, 2010)

Ánimo a todos los que esteis desanimados, porque aunque la base sea muy importante como dijo Cacho, se puede ir poco a poco adquiriendo conocimientos de aquí y de allá y con todo ello ir formando una pequeña base y después ir comparando las nuevas cosas que veis con las que ya sabéis para entender las nuevas e ir formando un conjunto mas grande de conocimientos. Lo importante es que nos interesa la electrónica y por eso estamos aquí. Seguid así foreros! Un saludo!


----------



## Cacho (Mar 12, 2010)

Esquivando un poco el trabajo, me pongo a escribir 

Decía que ese circuito del que hablábamos es el antecesor no demasiado bueno de _otra cosa_ que se transformó en la base de los operacionales. Esta _cosa_ es el Par Diferencial; en inglés, Long Tailed Pair (LTP) o Differential Pair.



Se ve que ambos tienen los emisores unidos. Eso es una característica de esta configuración.

En ese esquema faltan las resistencias que polarizan a los transistores (dos divisores de tensión, nada más). Está dibujado así sólo para hacerlo más simple de ver. Sin meternos en esos detalles, veamos cómo trabaja esto.
Mejor anticipo el resultado: Esto amplifica _la diferencia_ entre las dos entradas (las bases de Q1 y Q2). La salida (S) estará dada por S = Ganancia * (Ent.1 - Ent.2). Hablamos del mundo ideal, ojo.
En el real aparecen algunos otros factores, pero se aproxima bastante a esa fórmula.

Digamos que ambos transistores (que serán iguales, cuidado con eso) están polarizados igual y mantienen una pequeña corriente de reposo. Si aplicamos una señal a la entrada 1 (base de Q1) tenemos que ese transistor va a ir conduciendo más y más corriente a medida que sube la tensión de la señal de entrada. Esa corriente provocará una caída en R1, haciendo variar la tensión en la salida 1. Nada nuevo.
La corriente que circulará por Q1 estará relacionada íntimamente con la resistencia de emisor R3. ¿Cómo se relacionan? Llamen a Ohm/que Ampére está en cualquiera (chiste muy tonto y válido sólo en Argentina). En definitiva, habrá tanta corriente circulando por Q1 como sea necesaria para elevar el voltaje del emisor (R3 y Ley de Ohm mediante) hasta el nivel deseado.

Antes de seguir, dos cosas importantes: Las salidas 1 y 2 están en contrafase con las entradas correspondientes (se cae de maduro por cómo están conectadas, ¿no?) y otra que resulta antiintuitiva es que acá el concepto de _tiempo_ desaparece. Todo pasa simultáneamente, a la velocidad de la luz (bueno, no tanto, pero por ahí anda).
Que A implica B, B implica C y C implica D vale igual, pero A, B, C y D se dan al mismo tiempo. ¿OK?.
Suena raro, pero es así.

Una introducción para llegar a donde debemos:
En el momento inicial habrá una cierta corriente a través de la resistencia R3. Digámosle Ie por Iemisor.
Como Q1 y Q2 son iguales y R1 y R2 también (hagámoslo todo simétrico), es claro que a igual corriente en la base (esto es, igual tensión) tenemos que I(Q1)=I(Q2). O sea, cada transistor conduce lo mismo _en reposo_ y de ahí que  la caída que habrá en R1 y R2 será igual.

Cuando entramos en el caso del principio, de una señal que va creciendo aplicada a la base de Q1, estamos de acuerdo en que Q1 va a conducir más corriente para hacer subir la tensión de su emisor y esa corriente produce la caída en R1 y lo de la salida que hablábamos antes.. 
A medida que eso pasa (al mismo tiempo, recordar), el emisor de Q2 también eleva su tensión. Como a Q2 no le habíamos puesto nada más que la tensión de polarización, _se le achica _el Vbe, con lo que conduce menos corriente. Entonces la caída que había en R2 se achica (sube la tensión en el colector), haciendo que la salida 2 sea más grande. Va en contrafase con la salida 1.

Como la tensión total es constante (será +V y no más), la corriente que va a circular por todo el arreglo será constante (en un mundo ideal, claro) y lo que cambia es cuánto pasa por uno u otro transistor. Cada uno "compensa" lo que pasa con el otro.
Uno conduce poquito, el otro "llena" lo que falta de corriente. El primero tendrá una tensión alta en el colector (poca caída en la resistencia correspondiente) y el segundo tendrá una tensión baja en el colector (mucha caída en su resistencia asociada). Van en contrafase. De nuevo lo mismo.

Se puede usar una cualquiera de las salidas, o las dos al mismo tiempo. Acá hay ejemplos de LTPs, por acá un poco más de info con más matemática, y por fin la Wikipedia, hablando de amplificadores diferenciales y del caso particular de los LTP.

El cálculo de estas cosas se puede hacer más complejo (y exacto), pero lo que interesa (a mí por lo menos) es la idea. Hablando de "la idea"... ¿Se llega a entender?

Saludos


----------



## Limbo (Mar 16, 2010)

> El cálculo de estas cosas se puede hacer más complejo (y exacto), pero lo que interesa (a mí por lo menos) es la idea. Hablando de "la idea"... ¿Se llega a entender?


Se entiende perfecto. Por lo que entiendo es simplemente como una balanza.
Unicamente una pregunta, ¿cuando dices contrafase te refieres a que una salida positiva y la otra negativa? ¿O sea que las ondas serian como una cadena de ADN? (Metiendo en las entradas señal senoidal me refiero)
Otra cosa, los amplificadores operacionales que he visto por ahi solo tienen una salida. Lo que escribes es para entenderlo mejor ¿o es que hay de los dos tipos?


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 16, 2010)

Se refiere a que cuando una de las senoides esté en el valle, la otra estará en la cresta. un desfase de 180 grados.

Saludos!!!


----------



## Cacho (Mar 16, 2010)

Eeeeexactamente como dice Ttm (comentario interno ¿ves que se puede escribir más corto? ).






Fuente: http://radarproblems.com/chapters/ch05.dir/ch05pr.dir/c05p1.dir/c05p1.htm
Más sobre fases.


Como no apuntamos exactamente a eso, vamos por otro lado aver qué sale...
Me puse a pensar en un amplificador (ya tendrá sentido esto, sólo dame unos posts) que no tuviera muchos refinamientos para que fuera más o menos simple de analizar (superficialmente). Finalmente caí en la página de un diseñador que me cae muuuuy bien porque es minimalista y aparte es muy bueno: Rod Elliott.

El esquema es este:



​ Y esta es la fuente: http://sound.westhost.com/project03.htm

Se ve que a la entrada hay... un par diferencial. Nada nuevo, sólo que esa partecita se llama "etapa de entrada".
Vemos también que al colector del primer transistor del par se conecta la base de un BD139. Ese se encarga de amplificar el voltaje (la amplitud) de la señal y se vale de unas resistencias para hacer sus cosas. Eso es la etapa de amplificación de voltaje o VAS (Voltage Amplifier Stage, en inglés y con esa _g_ fea que usan ellos en _voltaje_, que tan lindo queda en español con su _j_).
Lo que sigue son dos drivers (un BD139 y un 140) que manejan la salida. La salida tiene los transistores de salida (qué original y redundante el nombre) MJE2955 y 3055. Todo esto es la etapa de... salida.

La etapa de entrada toma la señal (chiquitita) y la amplifica un poco en tensión y en corriente. Básicamente la adapta a lo que necesita la segunda etapa: El VAS.
O el VAS se diseña de acuerdo a lo que entrega la etapa de entrada, es más o menos la misma cosa encarada desde el otro lado.
El VAS lleva la onda a una amplitud grande (casi de riel a riel de alimentación), pero con poca corriente. De darle la corriente necesaria (o sea, de amplificar la corriente) se encarga la etapa de salida.

Párrafo aparte para los dos diodos 1N4001 y el transistor y el preset que están atrás de ellos. Esos forman el control de bias y hablaremos en otro momento.

¿Hasta acá se entiende cómo funciona este ampli? (la mayoría son bastaaante similares).


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 16, 2010)

Offtopic...



Cacho dijo:


> Eeeeexactamente como dice Ttm (comentario interno ¿ves que se puede escribir más corto? ).



Seee, apenas y lo veo...  Aunque, ¿Es taan largo el Tacatomon? O es por que Sora te saca la lengua?

Un abrazo!! Y aguante la etapa de salida!!!!


----------



## Limbo (Mar 17, 2010)

> ¿Hasta acá se entiende cómo funciona este ampli? (la mayoría son bastaaante similares).


Excepto por una cosa y quitando calculos de en medio, entiendo bien la teoria de su funcionamiento.
La etapa de entrada que tiene un par diferencial tiene una base de un transistor como entrada y la otra base va directa a "Out" y supuestamente son entradas las dos,¿no?
Por lo demás podemos seguir..
Porcierto, estas trabajando muchoo!! Hazme trabajar a mi un poco con ejercicios o algoo


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 17, 2010)

Limbo dijo:


> La etapa de entrada que tiene un par diferencial tiene una base de un transistor como entrada y la otra base va directa a "Out" y supuestamente son entradas las dos,¿no?



La otra base no va directa a la salida, sino a través de un divisor de tensión. Es decir, que el par diferencial amplifica la diferencia entre la señal de entrada y una fracción de la señal de salida. Para que la fracción de la señal de salida pueda llegar al valor de la tensión de entrada (diferencia=0), la tensión de salida debe ser mayor que la de entrada, tantas veces como las que esté reducida por el divisor de tensión.
Ves como la salida está amplificada? GUAU! Y se amplifica tanto más cuanto mayor sea la relación del divisor de tensión...que fácil que es fijar la ganancia!!! (bueno...no tanto, pero se parece)

Cacho te va a seguir explicando el resto de la historia, pero tenés que verlo de esta forma...


----------



## Cacho (Mar 17, 2010)

Muy buena observación Limbo y la aclaración de Ezavalla era el punto que seguía: La realimentación.

Como en el LTP de la entrada cada transistor funciona balanceando su corriente con la del otro, si ponemos señales iguales en las dos entradas... ¿Qué podrá pasar?

En ese esquema es fácil ver que la amplitud de lo que se aplica a la segunda entrada es una fracción de la onda de salida (divisor de tensión mediante), entonces... ¿Qué pasa si la amplitud de esa fracción es menor que la de la señal de entrada? ¿Y qué si es mayor?

(¿Querías algo para pensar? )

Saludos


Edit: Si leíste con atención podés sacar conclusiones muy fácilmente.


----------



## Limbo (Mar 18, 2010)

> Como en el LTP de la entrada cada transistor funciona balanceando su corriente con la del otro, si ponemos señales iguales en las dos entradas... ¿Qué podrá pasar?


¿Que se anulan entre si al estar en contrafase la una con la otra?


> ¿Qué pasa si la amplitud de esa fracción es menor que la de la señal de entrada?¿Y qué si es mayor?


Veamos  (Me haces pensar )
La verdad es que ando un poco perdido con nuevos conceptos. 
Si supuestamente ese divisor deja a la señal a la mitad de su amplitud siempre va a ser inferior a la de entrada,¿no?
Pero ahora que pienso nadie a dicho que deja la señal de entrada a la mitad de su amplitud..
En conclusion, creo que solo puede ser mas pequeña y al ser mas pequeña amplifica al doble la amplitud de la señal de entrada.

Puufff... no sé, tanto componente escapa a mis conocimientos basicos y me saturo pensando..


----------



## Cacho (Mar 18, 2010)

Limbo dijo:


> ¿Que se anulan entre si al estar en contrafase la una con la otra?


Fijate lo que decíamos por allá arriba (y lo que te dijo EZavalla también) sobre qué es lo que se amplifica en el par diferencial. Sí, es la *diferencia* entre las dos entradas, más exactamente, la *diferencia de amplitud* entre las entradas.
Si ambas son iguales la diferencia es 0 y un 0 amplificado (o sea, multiplicado por un factor) va a dar... 0.
Esto se da en el mundo ideal, en el real hay algunas basuritas que se le cuelan y un poquito de ruido hacen, pero es muy chico y a efectos de esto que hablamos podemos simplemente ignorarlo.



Limbo dijo:


> La verdad es que ando un poco perdido con nuevos conceptos.


Eso es bueno... Muajajajajajaja



Limbo dijo:


> Si supuestamente ese divisor deja a la señal a la mitad de su amplitud siempre va a ser inferior a la de entrada,¿no?
> Pero ahora que pienso nadie a dicho que deja la señal de entrada a la mitad de su amplitud..
> En conclusion, creo que solo puede ser mas pequeña y al ser mas pequeña amplifica al doble la amplitud de la señal de entrada.


Ajá... Por ahí más o menos va la cosa. Sigamos el camino de la señal y recordar que todo pasa al mismo tiempo.
La señal toca la base del primer transistor del LTP, en ese momento aparece una tensión proporcional en la base del AV, que amplifica la amplitud enormemente. Esa "nueva" señal (que no es nueva sino la misma pero "más grande") dispara los drivers y estos a los de salida, obteniendo una onda, finalmente, de mayor amplitud y corriente que la de entrada (por algo se llaman "amplificadores de potencia"). Todo esto pasa *al mismo tiempo*. 
Esa misma onda se divide y se aplica a la base del segundo transistor del LTP (acá está la realimentación) y entonces... De nuevo, si es más grande, ¿qué pasa? ¿Y si es más chica?

Consejo, o más bien, reitero: El LTP amplifica la diferencia que haya entre sus entradas. Y un dato aparte, el divisor no necesariamente te lleva la onda a la mitad, sino a la fracción que determines con las resistencias (en este caso son 22 a 1).

Saludos


----------



## Limbo (Mar 18, 2010)

> De nuevo, si es más grande, ¿qué pasa? ¿Y si es más chica?


Segun la teoria del par diferencial se compensan las ramas, asi que si es mas grande la señal fraccionada(¿Como se llama?¿Señal de realimentacion?) que va por la base del T2 con respecto a la original qu entra por la base de T1, entonces pasara menos corriente por T1, ¿no? Por lo que si disminuye la corriente tambien lo hace el voltaje ¿provocando que la señal de entrada tenga menos amplitud? (No estoy muy seguro de esto) Y si es inferior pues lo contrario, como es inferior hace que la señal de entrada se amplifique..
Lo anterior no sé si esta bien , pero lo que tengo de seguro es que no tengo claro como es posible que la señal de realimentacion sea mas grande si es una fraccion de la señal de entrada original, porque si es una fraccion siempre deberia ser mas pequeña..

Creo que necesito una quinta lectura del par diferencial..


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 19, 2010)

Limbo dijo:


> Lo anterior no sé si esta bien , pero lo que tengo de seguro es que no tengo claro como es posible que la señal de realimentacion sea mas grande si es una fraccion *de la señal de entrada original*, porque si es una fraccion siempre deberia ser mas pequeña..



El error está en lo que te he marcado. La señal de realimentación NO ES una fracción de la señal de entrada sino de LA DE SALIDA.

La palabra realimentación significa "tomar algo que sale para volver a comerlo", que por feo que suene, es lo que sucede


----------



## Cacho (Mar 19, 2010)

Sumo a eso: ¿Qué hace el VAS? Dale una releída a esa parte, más que al par diferencial.
Apuntá por el lado de qué es lo que hace "reaccionar" al transistor del VAS, qué es lo que le hace aumentar o disminuir la amplitud de la señal resltante que ataca después a la etapa de salida.

Una cosa importante también es que la señal de entrada *no se modifica.* Lo que cambia es lo que esa señal provoca en el par diferencial (aquello de que amplifican la diferencia...).

Ahora vamos de nuevo: ¿Qué pasa si la amplitud que entra por la realimentación es  distinta (mayor o menor) que la de la entrada?
Si tu razonamiento es correcto (está muy cerca a estas alturas) podés sacar una conclusión de qué relación debe haber entre la realimentación y la entrada.

Saludos


----------



## Limbo (Mar 20, 2010)

> Si tu razonamiento es correcto (está muy cerca a estas alturas) podés sacar una conclusión de qué relación debe haber entre la realimentación y la entrada.


Me estoy matando a pensar y creo que no entiendo a donde quieres que vaya a parar.
Con relacion te refieres a un termino o mas bien matematicamente?

Te explico el razonamiento que he hecho. Con valores aleatorios puestos por mi:
Si tengo una entrada de 0,5V, el par diferencial lo amplifica un poco, pongamos a 1V y despues el VAS eleva la amplitud a 50V y el divisor pongamos que es 10 a 1, significa que tendre un voltaje de 5V en la entrada del segundo transistor del LTP(Porcierto, ¿que significa LTP?¿Siglas inglesas?), asi pues tendre un voltaje inferior en el colector del primer transistor del LTP,¿lo que provocara que varie en amplitud la realimentacion?
Asi que, si lo anterior es correcto, si es muchisimo mas grande la fraccion de realimentacion que la señal original, supuestamente dejara pasar muchisima menos corriente. 
Creo que iria dejando pasar menos corriente hasta que el LTP se estabilize. Y si fuera inferior justo lo contrario iria dejando pasar mucha mas corriente hasta que se estabilize.

Se me pasa por la cabeza que la relacion que tiene todo es con la ganancia y el divisor, porque puedes conseguir que 5 sea inferior a 1 si 5 lo divides por mas de 5, asi que si la señal de realimentacion ha sido amplificada con una ganancia de 50 y el divisor es de 50 a 1, tienes por tanto el mismo valor que la señal de entrada original, pero si el divisor es de 100 a 1 consigues una valor inferior. Estos pensamientos pierden razon cuando pienso que si el divisor de ese ampli es de 22 a 1, pues me parece que 22 es una ganancia total muy pequeñita y además, ahora que pienso, si fuera asi, no seria variable, sino fijo y nunca me hubieras preguntado lo de que si es mas grande o mas pequeña esa fraccion 

De verdad, no sé si es normal que cueste entender el concepto o es que no me entra en esta cabezita.
Espero no haber dicho muchas barbaridades. Pido perdon a toda la comunidad cientifica  Por si acaso alguien se ofende.

Porcierto, cuando en la explicacion del ampli hablas de drivers, ¿a que te refieres con ese termino?(Google me da de todo menos la respuesta que quiero)


----------



## Cacho (Mar 20, 2010)

Limbo dijo:


> Con relacion te refieres a un termino o mas bien matematicamente?


No entendí, pero me refiero a la división que hay en la señal antes de realimentar. 22 a 1 en ese ampli, 10 a 1 en tu ejemplo.


Limbo dijo:


> Porcierto, ¿que significa LTP?¿Siglas inglesas?


Exacto: Siglas inglesas para Long Tailed Pair. Está unos posts más arriba cuando empezamos a hablar sobre el par diferencial. 


Limbo dijo:


> Porcierto, cuando en la explicacion del ampli hablas de drivers, ¿a que te refieres con ese termino?


Un driver (en inglés) es el que maneja o conduce algo. En este caso, manejan a los transistores de salida.


Limbo dijo:


> Te explico el razonamiento que he hecho. Con valores aleatorios puestos por mi:
> Si tengo una entrada de 0,5V, el par diferencial lo amplifica un poco, pongamos a 1V y despues el VAS eleva la amplitud a 50V y el divisor pongamos que es 10 a 1, significa que tendre un voltaje de 5V en la entrada del segundo transistor del LTP...


Con lo que el segundo transistor empezará a conducir más corriente y el primero, menos. Si el primero conduce menos, el AV va a tener una menor tensión Base-Emisor y eso resulta en una menor Ice, que hace que la onda de salida sea más chica.
Si la onda cayera a menos de 5V, entonces el segundo recibiría una tensión de menos de 0,5V, conduciría menos corriente y el primero tomaría esa parte, haciendo subir el Vbe del VAS, esto da más corriente por él y aumenta la amplitud de la onda resultante.

En definitiva, todo esto termina cuando el VAS (controlado por la corriente del primer transistor del LTP) produce una amplitud tal que la señal de realimentación (ya pasada por el divisor) tenga la misma amplitud que la onda de entrada. Ahí se estabiliza todo y así sigue funcionando. En tu ejemplo, la entrada será de 0,5V, la ganancia será de 10 veces para lograr que en del divisor (10 a 1) "salgan" 0,5V a la base del segundo transistor.

Ahí apareció un término importante: Ganancia (G). Se define como la relación entre la tensión de salida y la de entrada y se puede escribir G = Vout / Vin.
En otras palabras, cuántas veces más grande (chica) es la salida con respecto a la entrada.

A ver si se entendió lo de más arriba: ¿Qué ganancia de tensión habría en el ampli este si la resistencia de 22k se reemplazara por un puente? (y de paso eliminemos para esto la resistencia de 1k y el condensador, que ya no los queremos más )





Limbo dijo:


> De verdad, no sé si es normal que cueste entender el concepto o es que no me entra en esta cabezita.


Lo que es muy difícil es imaginar el no-tiempo, pensar que sucede todo simultáneamente.

Saludos


----------



## Limbo (Mar 21, 2010)

> No entendí, pero me refiero a la división que hay en la señal antes de realimentar. 22 a 1 en ese ampli, 10 a 1 en tu ejemplo.


 Yo creia que me preguntabas otra cosa ya que la relacion 22 a 1 justo en ese mensaje me la comentabas (o en alguno de mas arriba).


> Exacto: Siglas inglesas para Long Tailed Pair. Está unos posts más arriba cuando empezamos a hablar sobre el par diferencial.


Lo busque antes de preguntartelo y no lo vi, igual te dejaste las siglas y por eso el buscador del navegador no me lo encontraba.


> Un driver (en inglés) es el que maneja o conduce algo. En este caso, manejan a los transistores de salida.


Creia que te referias a un termino concreto de electronica..(Estos novatos no sé enteran de nada..)


> Si la onda cayera a menos de 5V, entonces el segundo recibiría una tensión de menos de 0,5V, conduciría menos corriente y el primero tomaría esa parte, haciendo subir el Vbe del VAS, esto da más corriente por él y aumenta la amplitud de la onda resultante.


Me surgen dos preguntas. Una, ¿¿Porque va a caer por debajo de 5 voltios?? Si la señal original de entrada no es inferior, la señal amplificada seguira siendo la misma..¿no? Eso es lo que no entiendo y la razon por la cual preguntaba lo de que no era posible que fuera inferior la de realimentacion..
Y la segunda mas que una pregunta es una confirmacion. Lo que he dicho yo en mi ultimo mensaje es lo que has dicho tu exceptuando lo del VAS, ¿no? (Me refiero a la teoria de la etapa de entrada) Mas que nada, por no hacerme un lio pregunto..


> En definitiva, todo esto termina cuando el VAS (controlado por la corriente del primer transistor del LTP) produce una amplitud tal que la señal de realimentación (ya pasada por el divisor) tenga la misma amplitud que la onda de entrada.


¿Y por que se tiene que igualar? Estoy mas perdio que un cerdo en un gallinero..


> A ver si se entendió lo de más arriba: ¿Qué ganancia de tensión habría en el ampli este si la resistencia de 22k se reemplazara por un puente? (y de paso eliminemos para esto la resistencia de 1k y el condensador, que ya no los queremos más )


Si con un divisor 22 a 1 necesitamos uan ganancia de 22, pues con un divisor inexsistente,¿una ganancia de 0?(Son las 6:30 de la mañana. No seas duro conmigo jeje)


----------



## Cacho (Mar 22, 2010)

Limbo dijo:


> Lo busque antes de preguntartelo y no lo vi, igual te dejaste las siglas y por eso el buscador del navegador no me lo encontraba.





Cacho dijo:


> Decía que ese circuito del que hablábamos es el antecesor no demasiado bueno de _otra cosa_ que se transformó en la base de los operacionales. Esta _cosa_ es el Par Diferencial;* en inglés, Long Tailed Pair (LTP)* o Differential Pair.


Ahí está (y estuvo )


Limbo dijo:


> Me surgen dos preguntas. Una, ¿¿Porque va a caer por debajo de 5 voltios??


Si la corriente que circula por el primer transistor baja, la caída en la resistencia del emisor también, eso significa un menor Vbe en el VAS.
Si el VAS tiene una tensión menor en la base, conduce menos corriente y la onda resultante será menor y podría ser de menos de 5V.
Pero si fuera de menos de 5V, la realimentación será más baja, el segundo transistor conducirá menos corriente y el primero, más. Con eso subirá el Vbe del VAS y... lo que ya dijimos.


Limbo dijo:


> Lo que he dicho yo en mi ultimo mensaje es lo que has dicho tu exceptuando lo del VAS, ¿no? (Me refiero a la teoria de la etapa de entrada) Mas que nada, por no hacerme un lio pregunto.


Básicamente, sí. Sólo faltaba el detalle del porqué de esa variación, esto es, el funcionamiento del VAS.


Limbo dijo:


> ¿Y por que se tiene que igualar?


Si no se igualaran la realimentación con la de entrada, entonces cada transistor del LTP conduciría más o menos corriente (según el caso) hasta que todo quedara parejo.


Limbo dijo:


> Si con un divisor 22 a 1 necesitamos uan ganancia de 22, pues con un divisor inexsistente,¿una ganancia de 0?


Cerca. ¿Qué fracción de la tensión de salida llega al segundo transistor? (ahí está tu respuesta)

Saludos


----------



## Limbo (Mar 22, 2010)

> Ahí está (y estuvo )


 No sé porque no coincidio con lo que puse en el buscador de firefox..


> Cerca. ¿Qué fracción de la tensión de salida llega al segundo transistor? (ahí está tu respuesta)


Sin el divisor llega la onda amplificada integra, ¿no? Pero sigo sin ver el beta de todo esto..


----------



## Cacho (Mar 22, 2010)

Limbo dijo:


> No sé porque no coincidio con lo que puse en el buscador de firefox..


No importa. Ya sabés lo que es el famoso LTP



Limbo dijo:


> Sin el divisor llega la onda amplificada integra, ¿no? Pero sigo sin ver el beta de todo esto..


Cerquita. El divisor (inexistente) hace que lo que llega de realimentación sea exactamente lo mismo que sale, o sea, la salida será igual a la entrada. No amplifica la amplitud de la onda, pero la etapa de salida hara lo suyo amplificando la corriente. Sí, ya sé, sería absolutamente impráctico en un ampli de audio como este, pero en un operacional... Veremos que resulta útil 

Lo que me descolocó un poco fue lo del ¿beta?. Eso es la ganancia de corriente de un transistor.
Si lo que no ves es el sentido de esto, está bien. Es esperable que no lo veas, pero entendé cómo trabaja esto y creeme que tiene sentido (todo se aclara en muy pocos posts más ).

¿Hasta acá nos entendemos?

Saludos


----------



## Limbo (Mar 22, 2010)

> Lo que me descolocó un poco fue lo del ¿beta?. Eso es la ganancia de corriente de un transistor.


Pensaba que Beta era lo mismo que ganancia.


> Si lo que no ves es el sentido de esto, está bien.


Entiendo como funciona pero no el porque debe de funcionar asi.


> ¿Hasta acá nos entendemos?


Supongo que si. Vamos a por más 

Saludoos!!


----------



## Cacho (Mar 22, 2010)

Limbo dijo:


> Pensaba que Beta era lo mismo que ganancia.


Lo es, pero en un transistor. Fuera de esos bichitos, la ganancia se llama ganancia, así nomás.


Limbo dijo:


> Entiendo como funciona pero no el porque debe de funcionar asi.


Debe funcionar así porque el par diferencial amplifica la diferencia entre sus entradas.
Si una es más grande que la otra (notar que la tensión de realimentación depende de "por cuánto" multiplica la amplitud el primer transistor) la cosa está fuera de balance. Se acomoda todo cuando ambas entradas tienen señales iguales.


Limbo dijo:


> Supongo que si. Vamos a por más.


Ok... Tarea para el hogar ¡Muajajajaja!

Acá te dejo el datasheet del RC4558 de Fairchild. Es un operacional de lo más común.
Mirá en la página 9 el diagrama de lo que tiene adentro (Simplified Schematic Diagram) y decime qué parte hace qué 
Se verán algunos transistores que tendrán funciones desconocidas (hay algunos "refinamientos" que no están en el ampli que vimos). Esos simplemente se obvian, no romperse la cabeza buscándoles la utilidad.
¿Se entiende ahora el porqué de mirar el ampli aquel antes?

Saludos


----------



## Limbo (Mar 22, 2010)

No sé si lo que me pedias es que te dijera la aplicacion general de lo que hace cada etapa o que te describiera como funciona cada etapa. De momento te dejo una imagen con lo que yo creo que es cada cosa. Si te referias a una descripcion del funcionamiento, no sé yo si me veo capaz todavia de poder hacerla, en cualquier caso me tirare un buen rato si es eso lo que me preguntabas.


----------



## Cacho (Mar 22, 2010)

Limbo dijo:


> No sé si lo que me pedias es que te dijera...


Era lo que subiste lo que pretendía.
Sólo que tiene algunos errores, pero más o menos va por ahí.
El LTP lo forman Q1 a Q5 (sí, tiene transistores que hacen cosas particulares, pero en el fondo el funcionamiento es como el que tiene sólo dos transistores).
El VAS está formado por Q9 y la salida y su control de bias son Q10 a Q15.

Los otros tres (Q6/7/8) forman parte de una protección. Nada interesante en este punto.

Reitero la prengunta de antes: ¿Se entiende el porqué de ver cómo era un ampli de audio antes de meterse en uno de estos chiquititos?

Bueno, me voy a dormir un poco que mañana arranco tempranito.
Saludos


----------



## Limbo (Mar 23, 2010)

> Reitero la prengunta de antes: ¿Se entiende el porqué de ver cómo era un ampli de audio antes de meterse en uno de estos chiquititos?


Pues imagino que ¿por simplicidad?¿Para que fuera mas ilustrativo? No sé, porque ambas cosas son bastante parecidas aunque este ultimo no tiene realimentacion que yo vea..


----------



## Cacho (Mar 23, 2010)

Limbo dijo:


> ...porque ambas cosas son bastante parecidas...


Precisamente. Son en esencia lo mismo, pero uno es más grandote y simple que el otro 

Bien decías que estos, los amplificadores operacionales (AO), no tienen la realimentación incorporada. Eso quiere decir que si le ponés una señal la va a amplificar al máximo de lo que pueda. Como el transistor que recibe la señal es el único del LTP que va a conducir, toda la corriente va a pasar por ahí y el VAS lleva esa tensión a los máximos que puede.
Eso (la configuración sin realimentación) se llama "lazo abierto" (open loop) y no es nada frecuente verla en una aplicación, precisamente por esto de que se dispara y hace cualquier cochinada.
En un AO ideal, la ganancia es infinita, o sea que con una señal infinitesimal puede entregar la máxima salida. En uno real no es taaaaaan así, pero sí es muy grande.

En el datasheet se ve (pag.4, fig.4) el gráfico de la ganancia en tensión contra la frecuencia en esta configuración de lazo abierto y esa ganancia es la máxima que se le puede pedir. No hay más disponible.
Se ve que a medida que sube la frecuencia, baja la ganancia máxima. Esa curva cambia de operacional en operacional y es otra de las cosas que diferencian a los AO ideales de los reales: En el ideal el ancho de banda (o sea, el rango de frecuencias en que puede operar) es infinito. En el real está acotado.

El 4558 es un AO bastante pobre en prestaciones si se compara con muchos de los que se pueden conseguir actualmente. De todas formas en frecuencias bajas la ganancia ronda los 100dB y en el rango de audio (hasta los 20kHz) la ganancia llega a unos 45dB. No es poco.
Como dato, multiplicar por 1000 la amplitud de una señal (ganancia 1000) equivale a 30dB. Si fueran 10.000 veces son 40dB... Es bastante ¿no?

Entonces, con una señal de 1mVpp y 30dB de ganancia tenemos 1Vpp, o 10Vpp con 40dB. La cosa es cómo fijar esta ganancia...
Simplemente se hace algo como lo que tiene el ampli que estuvimos viendo. Se ponen un par de resistencias que formen el divisor y ya casi que estamos listos.


En este caso la ganancia está determinada por G=1+(R1/R2).
Ya veremos (quizá) el porqué de ese "1" sumado en la fórmula. Por el momento, simplemente está ahí y así se quedará. No nos compliquemos.

Ahora bien... Si tengo una señal que varía entre 0V y 45mV y quiero con eso activar un BC547 conectado en emisor común para que encienda un LED cuando la señal supere  los 23mV: ¿Cómo quedará el circuito (entero) y qué valores de resistencias habrá que usar?
Dato: El circuito de la figura 19 del datasheet puede servir de inspiración, pero ojo que no es exactamente lo que se espera.

Saludos


----------



## Limbo (Mar 23, 2010)

Ahi abajo te dejo el circuito que creo seria. Lo unico es que cuando me puse a hacerlo no me acorde que eran de 0V a 45mV y la señal de entrada puse una senoidal de 45mVpp 

El circuito de abajo por lo menos en multisim me lo simulo justo como tu dices. Con el osciloscopio delante, el LED solo se enciende cuando aproximadamente la onda de entrada llega a 20-25mV, se mantiene encendido hasta que en la caida baja por debajo de 25mV.


----------



## Cacho (Mar 23, 2010)

Muy buen primer intento.
Eso me da justito el lugar para hacer una cuenta, una pregunta retórica e introducir un punto importante de los operacionales.

Cuenta: Si hay 23mV a la entrada y la ganancia es de 1+23/1=24, entonces la tensión en la salida debería ser de 23mV*24=0,55V. Con eso no llegamos a saturar un transistor (andan por los 0,7-1V). Con 25mV tendríamos 0,6V. Tampoco es algo muy impresionante...
Algo raro pasa.

Pregunta retórica: ¿Qué pasa?
Fijate el comportamiento del circuito que subiste si lo alimentás con 15V, por ejemplo. Verás que cambia la respuesta. ¿Qué es lo que pasa?
A revisar lo primero sobre el LTP, sobre todo donde decía que faltaban las resistencias de polarización de los transistores. La cuestión está en que el AO espera tener una tensión simétrica a la entrada (y su LTP también) y asume que eso es lo que tiene conectado. La salida se acomoda en cierta tensión (usualmente alrededor de V/2) si se alimentan con una fuente simple.
Si se alimentan con una fuente simétrica ocurre lo mismo, pero la mitad de la tensión de alimentación es precisamente 0V. Ahí hay algo que es muy útil.

Hacé la prueba de alimentar el operacional con una fuente simple de 10V (ojo que con 5V estás medio afuera del rango de operación) y de 30V. Fijate cómo responde.
Después cambiá la alimentación por una simétrica de +-5V y una de +-15V (la resistencia del LED deberá ser distinta según varíen las tensiones, claro).

¿Se nota la diferencia entre los dos tipos de alimentación?

Ah, una cosita: Podés poner el generador de onda en una cuadrada de la tensión que quieras y podés ver mejor cómo se comporta todo 


Saludos


----------



## Limbo (Mar 26, 2010)

> Fijate el comportamiento del circuito que subiste si lo alimentás con 15V, por ejemplo. Verás que cambia la respuesta. ¿Qué es lo que pasa?


No cambia..
¿Sera el simulador? He cambiado la resistencia de colector y sigue encendiendo el LED cuando llega a los 20-25mV y quizas se apaga un poco despues, pero ronda sobre 20mV.


> A revisar lo primero sobre el LTP, sobre todo donde decía que faltaban las resistencias de polarización de los transistores.


Pero sobre eso solo se dijo que faltaban esas resistencias de polarizacion y nada mas. Me lo mirare de todas formas.


> Hacé la prueba de alimentar el operacional con una fuente simple de 10V (ojo que con 5V estás medio afuera del rango de operación) y de 30V. Fijate cómo responde.
> Después cambiá la alimentación por una simétrica de +-5V y una de +-15V (la resistencia del LED deberá ser distinta según varíen las tensiones, claro).


Me dan los mismo resultados 


> ¿Se nota la diferencia entre los dos tipos de alimentación?


Pues no, porque haciendo lo que me has dicho el LED siempre se enciende entre 20-25mV de la señal de entrada.


> Ah, una cosita: Podés poner el generador de onda en una cuadrada de la tensión que quieras y podés ver mejor cómo se comporta todo


Hoy el Multisim esta por molestar jaja No sé porque pero no consigo sacar una onda cuadrada de 0 a 45mV


----------



## Cacho (Mar 26, 2010)

Limbo dijo:


> ¿Sera el simulador? He cambiado la resistencia de colector y sigue encendiendo el LED cuando llega a los 20-25mV y quizas se apaga un poco despues, pero ronda sobre 20mV.


Raro... Debería variar con la fuente simple y mantenerse estable con la fuente simétrica.
Bueh, en definitiva, el operacional pone la salida a una tensión medio arbitraria cuando no está correctamente "polarizado" y con fuente simple.
Por eso cuando se usan con esa alimentación se ven divisores de tensión a la entrada.
Eso hace que la entrada se acomode a media tensión, con lo que la salida puede variar desde ahí hasta 0V y hasta +V (bueno, un poco menos, pero la idea es esa). Después habrá que separar la continua de la alterna.

Vamos a ver cómo lo hacemos ya que tu simulador no quiere portarse bien.
Armate este circuito en el Multisim, que debería simularse bastante bien.


Prestá atención a cómo están conectados los dos operacionales. Fijate bien que en uno se usa la entrada no inversora y en el otro, la inversora.
Poné una frecuencia más o menos decente en el generador de funciones (entre 100 y 1000Hz va a estar bien) y una amplitud de alrededor de 1V. Así como está simulalo y decime qué ves. 
¿Qué ganancia tiene el circuito de U1A? ¿Y U1B?

Ahora reemplazá la alimentación simétrica por una simple de 24V (sólo reemplazá eso) y fijate cómo responde 
Ahora hacele este cambio que te pongo acá y fijate de nuevo cómo se porta (Sólo conecté uno de los operacionales, no te fijes en el otro). ¿Se nota la diferencia?


En la práctica el circuito es básicamente así, pero cambian los valores.

Por lo pronto siempre conviene alimentarlos con una fuente simétrica. Si se deben alimentar con una simple porque no queda otra, hay que hacer algo como esto.



Limbo dijo:


> Hoy el Multisim esta por molestar jaja No sé porque pero no consigo sacar una onda cuadrada de 0 a 45mV


Bueh... Esperemos que con este esquemita quiera funcionar como debe.

Saludos


----------



## Limbo (Abr 5, 2010)

> ¿Qué ganancia tiene el circuito de U1A? ¿Y U1B?


U1A tiene una ganancia del doble (¿2?) y U1B no tiene ganacia (¿1?) e invierte la señal.
Por pensar un poco y encontrarle la explicacion a lo de U1B, he pensado que como la misma entrada dividida va a la salida, entra V/2 y se "realimenta" (No sé si es exactamente una realimentacion) con la misma proporcion que la entrada asi que la diferencia entre 0,5 y 0,5 es de 0 pues no sé amplifica nada, dejando la señal original pero invertida ya que entra por la entrada inversora, ¿si?



> Ahora reemplazá la alimentación simétrica por una simple de 24V (sólo reemplazá eso) y fijate cómo responde
> Ahora hacele este cambio que te pongo acá y fijate de nuevo cómo se porta (Sólo conecté uno de los operacionales, no te fijes en el otro). ¿Se nota la diferencia?


Me responde exactamente igual  Incluso me da el mismo voltaje de salida...  


> Bueh... Esperemos que con este esquemita quiera funcionar como debe.


Sigo viendo onda cuadrada de -1 a 1V, no me sale de 0 a 1V  Afectara tanto al resultado final??


----------



## Cacho (Abr 5, 2010)

Limbo dijo:


> U1A tiene una ganancia del doble (¿2?) y U1B no tiene ganacia (¿1?) e invierte la señal.


Correcto. La ganancia del primero (no inversor) es 1+1k/1k=2.
El segundo (inversor) tiene una ganancia de -1k/1k=-1.

He ahí una cuestión importante: La ganancia en una configuración inversora es de -Ra/Rb, mientras que en la no inversora la ganancia es de 1+Ra/Rb (las resistencias Ra y Rb ya sabemos cuáles son). Esa diferencia no es muy grande en valor absoluto (apenas 1), pero puede complicar la vida en determinadas circustancias.


Limbo dijo:


> Por pensar un poco y encontrarle la explicacion a lo de U1B, he pensado que como la misma entrada dividida va a la salida, entra V/2 y se "realimenta" (No sé si es exactamente una realimentacion) con la misma proporcion que la entrada asi que la diferencia entre 0,5 y 0,5 es de 0 pues no sé amplifica nada, dejando la señal original pero invertida ya que entra por la entrada inversora, ¿si?



http://hyperphysics.phy-astr.gsu.edu/Hbase/Electronic/opamp2.html#c2
El tema no se puede explicar en detalle sin meterse en cuestiones matemáticas. Lo que sigue es más o menos incorrecto, peeeero eso quiere decir que es más o menos correcto también... 

Un AO va a intentar hacer que la diferencia entre sus entradas sea 0. Digamos que en la inversora entra una señal y la entrada no inversora está al nivel de referencia (el 0V del AO). 

Si antes de entrar al operacional la señal pasa por una resistencia (digamos que de 1k para hacer números lindos) y le pongo una realimentación como la del esquema, ¿Qué pasará?

La salida va al revés que la entrada (es una inversora) así que para cuando llega a la entrada una señal igual a la original, tenemos una suma que da 0V en esa entrada y 0V en la otra. El operacional está feliz (insisto: esto no es correcto, pero es comprensible fácilmente).
La relación entre ambas señales la da el divisor de tensión que hacen las dos resistencias, y eso es lo que determina la ganancia.

En un no inversor la cosa es muy parecida. En la no inversora viene la señal y la realimentación pasa por un divisor resistivo. Digamos que son iguales las dos resistencias del divisor, entonces la señal que llegará será de la mitad de la de salida, entonces la salida será del doble que la entrada para balancear el asunto. Fácil de ver y da 1+R1/R2

Supongamos que ahora el divisor está formado por una resistencia de 5k (R1) y una de 1k a tierra (R2). La señal que llegará a la pata inversora será de 1/6de lo que sale, así que la salida tendrá que ser 6 veces la entrada para que quedemos todos contentos. De nuevo, 1+R1/R2.

Si te ponés matemático llegás a esos números. Avisá si querés la matemática.


Limbo dijo:


> Me responde exactamente igual...
> Sigo viendo onda cuadrada de -1 a 1V, no me sale de 0 a 1V. Afectara tanto al resultado final?


A estas alturas, dejalo, que no reviste mayor importancia. Lo que sí... Si tenés una cuadrada que va de -1V a 1V y querés que sólo sea de 0V a 1V... ¿Qué dispositivo ideal tendrías que usar?

¿Nos entendemos hasta acá?


Saludos


----------



## sammaael (Abr 5, 2010)

hasta fisica cuantica salio en este tema recomiendo leer algo sobre electromagenetismo un libro sencillo (demasiado diria) es fisica para siencias e ingenieria paul tipler ahi queda todo mas claro desde un principio es decir desde que eva se comio la manzana y dejo la ka..a jajaja es facil de entender y explica varios conceptos pero se peude profundizar mas eh


----------



## Limbo (Abr 6, 2010)

> Si antes de entrar al operacional la señal pasa por una resistencia (digamos que de 1k para hacer números lindos) y le pongo una realimentación como la del esquema, ¿Qué pasará?


 Pero en el esquema que pusiste ya tiene una resistencia de 1k a la entrada.. 
Aunque sin pensar demasiado creo que te refieres a que no tendria ganancia.


> Supongamos que ahora el divisor está formado por una resistencia de 5k (R1) y una de 1k a tierra (R2). La señal que llegará a la pata inversora será de 1/6de lo que sale, así que la salida tendrá que ser 6 veces la entrada para que quedemos todos contentos. De nuevo, 1+R1/R2.


¿1/6?¿No seria 1/5?


> Si te ponés matemático llegás a esos números. Avisá si querés la matemática.


Eso no se pregunta  (Quiero mates si es tan amable)


> Si tenés una cuadrada que va de -1V a 1V y querés que sólo sea de 0V a 1V... ¿Qué dispositivo ideal tendrías que usar?


¿Un diodo rectificador?¿Un zener?


> ¿Nos entendemos hasta acá?


Creo que si.. pero son conceptos nuevos y tengo que masticar todavia..


----------



## Cacho (Abr 7, 2010)

Limbo dijo:


> Pero en el esquema que pusiste ya tiene una resistencia de 1k a la entrada..


Sí, en el esquema están ya las resistencias puestas, sólo vienen a título descriptivo mis palabras.


Limbo dijo:


> ¿1/6?¿No seria 1/5?
> ...
> Eso no se pregunta  (Quiero mates si es tan amable)


 Me estás haciendo dudar...
Primero, no creo que estés hablando del mate (si querés uno, no hay problema, pero no suele gustarle mucho a los extranjeros ), así que debemos andar por terreno matemático y ahí...

Si tenemos una tensión V y un divisor resistivo formado por dos resistencias R1 y R2, con R1 conectada por un extremo a la tensión y a R2 por el otro, y esta última a tierra por el extremo restante, la corriente será I=V/(R1+R2) asumiendo que la que se tome desde la unión entre ambas sea tan baja que podemos despreciarla.

La caída en R1 será entonces R1*I=R1*V/(R1+R2). Esto último no lo vamos a usar, sólo está ahí. En R2 llegamos a la misma cosa, pero reemplazando R1 por R2.

Si R1 es X veces R2 (R1=X*R2), la caída total (eso es V) se dividirá según X*R2*I (esto es lo que cae en la primera resistencia) más R2*I (caída en la segunda). Es fácil ver, si ordenamos eso, que V=(X+1)*R2*I y V/(X+1)=R2*I. El segundo término de esta ecuación es la caída en R2.

Viéndolo de otra manera, será posible dividir la caída total en X+1 partes iguales y de esas partes, X caerán en R1 y una en R2. Si R1 es 5 veces R2, entonces X=5, X+1=6 (Uy, qué sagaz que me levanté hoy) y la tensión total se dividirá entonces en 6. De esas partes, 5  caerán en R1 y una en R2, por lo tanto, entre ambas resistencias habrá una tensión de 1/6 de la original.

En números: Tensión de 12V, resistencias de 5k y 1k. Son 6k en total y eso da una corriente de 2mA (12V/6000 Ohm). Con esa corriente a través de la resistencia de 5k caen 10V y en la de 1k, 2V.
Si lo vemos de la otra manera, hay 6 partes en total y de esas habrán de caer 5 en la primera y una en la segunda. Si son 6 partes, 12V/6=2V, en la primera caen 2V*5 y en la segunda, 2V*1. Divisores de tensión.

¿Ahora sí?
En matemática tenés (casi) siempre una manera muy fría y analítica de verlo y una más gráfica. Elegí la que más te guste, que el concepto atrás es el mismo.
Entendido eso de las fracciones, ¿se entiende cómo trabaja la fórmula de la ganancia?
Si eso está claro, es una pequeña vuelta de tuerca y ya está listo ese tema.



Limbo dijo:


> ¿Un diodo rectificador?¿Un zener?


¿O un condensador? ¿O una batería? ¿O...?
Na, es broma. Sí, es un diodo. Ahora... Si tenés que usar un diodo real (ideales no me quieren vender los muy desgraciados):
-¿Qué problema/s podría traerte en esta aplicación? (Onda cuadrada de +-1V)
-¿Qué tipo de diodo usarías?
-¿Qué característica es la más importante a la hora de elegirlo?
-Si la onda cuadrada fuera de +-15V, ¿el problema cambiaría o no?


Saludos


----------



## Limbo (Abr 7, 2010)

> Primero, no creo que estés hablando del mate (si querés uno, no hay problema, pero no suele gustarle mucho a los extranjeros )


Eps!Yo no soy extranjero!Al igual que tu, vivo en tu mismo mundo y en el de todos! El mate es como un te amargo, ¿no? Habria que probarlo pero casi estoy seguro de que me gustaria..


> ¿Ahora sí?
> En matemática tenés (casi) siempre una manera muy fría y analítica de verlo y una más gráfica. Elegí la que más te guste, que el concepto atrás es el mismo.
> Entendido eso de las fracciones, ¿se entiende cómo trabaja la fórmula de la ganancia?
> Si eso está claro, es una pequeña vuelta de tuerca y ya está listo ese tema.


Dare un par de vueltas a la tuerca por si se me escapa algo jaja Pero lo de la ganancia esta entendido.


> ¿O un condensador? ¿O una batería? ¿O...?


Iba a poner diodos pero lo vi muy general..


> Ahora... Si tenés que usar un diodo real (ideales no me quieren vender los muy desgraciados):


 Diles que eres cofundador de texas instruments y fijo que te lo dan hasta gratis. Tambien cabe la posibilidad de amenazar con un machete pero no creo que eso cambie nada.. (¿El mate calma o despierta? Si calma, necesito uno YA, estoy muy agresivo hoy..)


> -¿Qué problema/s podría traerte en esta aplicación? (Onda cuadrada de +-1V)


¿El voltaje de caida? Si se suponen que caen 0,7 no llega a 1V y dos se pasarian a 1,4V
¿La intensidad que necesite?


> -¿Qué tipo de diodo usarías?


Creo que me quedo con el rectificador, porque un zener a la inversa conduce, asi que no serviria para que el semiciclo negativo se eliminara.


> -¿Qué característica es la más importante a la hora de elegirlo?


Creo que seria el voltaje umbral..


> -Si la onda cuadrada fuera de +-15V, ¿el problema cambiaría o no?


Yo diria que no pero habria que ver las limitaciones del diodo en cuestion, ¿no?


----------



## Cacho (Abr 8, 2010)

Limbo dijo:


> Yo no soy extranjero!Al igual que tu, vivo en tu mismo mundo y en el de todos! El mate es como un te amargo, ¿no? Habria que probarlo pero casi estoy seguro de que me gustaria..


Cuando decía "extranjeros" hablaba de gente de afuera de Argentina (bueno, Argentina, Uruguay y Paraguay, con algún pedacito de Brasil y pocos lugares más), donde no se suele tomar mate. 


Limbo dijo:


> ¿El voltaje de caida? Si se suponen que caen 0,7 no llega a 1V y dos se pasarian a 1,4V


Si tenés 1V a la entrada y 0,7V de caída, a la salida tendrías 0,3V. Ese es el problema 


Limbo dijo:


> Creo que seria el voltaje umbral..


Ajá, ese es el principal factor acá... En función de eso, ¿qué diodo usarías? (en otras palabras, ¿Cuál tiene un umbral más bajo?)


Limbo dijo:


> Dare un par de vueltas a la tuerca por si se me escapa algo jaja Pero lo de la ganancia esta entendido.



Entonces, a ver cómo nos va con este grafiquito:






Me lo robé de acá: 
http://hyperphysics.phy-astr.gsu.edu/Hbase/Electronic/opamp2.html#c2​

A0 es la ganancia del operacional y... el resto explicámelo vos 
Ayuda: Seguir el link puede darte datos interesantes.

Saludos


----------



## Limbo (Abr 10, 2010)

> Cuando decía "extranjeros" hablaba de gente de afuera de Argentina (bueno, Argentina, Uruguay y Paraguay, con algún pedacito de Brasil y pocos lugares más), donde no se suele tomar mate.


Queria decir que para mi el mundo se divivide entre si mismo para formar un solo mundo, es decir, que veo igual a un español que a un japones, un argentino o a cualquier otra persona de cualquier otro pais o region del mundo. Lo que importa es la persona y sus actos que al fin y al cabo es lo que define a alguien como tal.
En resumen  Que a mi me gusta la gastronomia extranjera, de hecho tengo pendiente comprar un par de filetes en una carniceria argentina que tenia al lado de mi ex-empleo, y si el dependiente es argentino(Lo digo por que en un restaurante japones te puedes encontrar a chinos atendiendo) ten por seguro que le preguntare de algun sitio donde pueda conseguir mate (Espero que él lo tome) y lo probare solo para decirte si me gusta o no jaja 


> Si tenés 1V a la entrada y 0,7V de caída, a la salida tendrías 0,3V. Ese es el problema





> Ahhh, yo habia pensado en una salida en paralelo al diodo y no en serie
> Ajá, ese es el principal factor acá... En función de eso, ¿qué diodo usarías? (en otras palabras, ¿Cuál tiene un umbral más bajo?)


Un diodo Schottky o Barrera que tiene un umbral de entre 0,2 y 0,4V (He de reconocer que he utilizado Google )


> A0 es la ganancia del operacional y... el resto explicámelo vos
> Ayuda: Seguir el link puede darte datos interesantes.


Pues no sé si quieres algo detallado o no, pero igualmente no se me ocurre mucho mas de lo que dice en la web, que porcierto es lo que pensé nada mas ver el circuito. El OP-Amp -B reduce la ganancia del operacional A0. 
Se me ocurre que lo que puede pasar en la salida es que las ondas se encuentran y se suman, por lo que si sumamos una onda positiva y otra negativa, la onda positiva se vera reducida por el valor que sea la onda negativa.
De todas formas en ese esquema no me cuadra que no tengan la entrada inversora y la no inversora respectivamente,¿Que se supone que son masa ambas?


----------



## Cacho (Abr 11, 2010)

Limbo dijo:


> ...lo probare solo para decirte si me gusta o no...


Ok. A ver qué te parece cuando lo pruebes.


Limbo dijo:


> Un diodo Schottky o Barrera que tiene un umbral...


El Schottky es más barato y fácil de conseguir 
Y Google es de lo mejorcito para buscar algo. La cuestión es simplemente saber qué buscar.


Limbo dijo:


> De todas formas en ese esquema no me cuadra que no tengan la entrada inversora y la no inversora respectivamente,¿Que se supone que son masa ambas?


No, simplemente que no es un esquemático, sino un diagrama de bloques.
En general, *todo* lo que amplifique una onda se representa con un triangulito. En uno de los lados se pone la entrada y en el vértice opuesto, la salida. Cuando ves eso, sabés que ese "loquesea" amplifica lo que entra. Si el valor absoluto de la ganancia G es 0, la salida será Vin*0. O sea, cero. Si es 0<G<1, atenúa la onda (sale más chica de lo que entra).
Si G=1, sale igual a como entra y si es G>1, sale "más grande" que cuando entra.

Bueno, estos aparatitos tienen esa cosilla llamada _Open Loop Gain_ en los datasheets. En nuestro idioma es _Ganancia a Lazo Abierto_, y esa es la máxima que podemos obtener del operacional. Usualmente es inversamente proporcional a la frecuencia y en caso de usar uno de estos integrados hay que respetar la máxima ganancia que puede dar a la frecuencia que lo usaremos.
Si queremos usarlo en una frecuencia de 1MHz, entramos al cuadro que relaciona ganancia con frecuencia y nos fijamos cuál es la máxima. Más ganancia que  eso no se le puede pedir, e inclusive es aconsejable pedirle un poco menos, sólo para no andar rayando en el limite.

Pero... ¿Qué quiere decir _Lazo Abierto_?
Al poner la "vueltita" esa de realimentación estamos creando un _lazo de realimentación_. Si no lo tienen, trabajan a _lazo abierto_.
Recordemos que un AO intentará hacer lo posible para igualar sus entradas, y así es que va variando su salida. Pensemos en el par diferencial y cómo funciona y eso cobra sentido.
Ahora le desconectamos la realimentación negativa. A pensar (de nuevo) qué pasará.

Entonces, a lazo abierto, si  le ponemos una tensión determinada a la entrada inversora (Vi, por _V Inversora_) y vamos subiendo de a poco la tensión aplicada en la no inversora (Vn, por _V No Inversora_), qué pasará con la salida cuando:
1)Vn<Vi
2)Vn=Vi
3)Vn>Vi 

Saludos


----------



## Limbo (Abr 12, 2010)

> El Schottky es más barato y fácil de conseguir


¿Pero el Schottky y el barrera no son lo mismo?


> Ahora le desconectamos la realimentación negativa. A pensar (de nuevo) qué pasará.


 Trabajara como un AO que amplifica Vout = -Vin*G
Es decir, ¿que en la salida tendremos amplificada la señal inversamente? Asi pues, si metemos en la inversora 1V ¿en la salida tendremos -1V?


> 1)Vn<Vi
> 2)Vn=Vi
> 3)Vn>Vi


1)¿Tenemos señal de salida negativa?
2)¿No hay salida? Es decir, ¿tenemos 0V a la salida?
3)¿Tenemos señal de salida positiva?

He de admitir, que me estoy liando un poco con la informacion de los AO que me diste anteriormente en otros mensajes pero creo que en los otros mensajes hablabas de amplificaciones y "desamplificaciones" (Lazo de realimentacion negativa. No sé como llamar a esa reduccion). Ahora de lo que hablas en estos mensajes ultimos es del AO como comparador, ¿no?

Porcierto, ¿hablaremos de preamplificacion? ¿O por lo menos un resumen de como trabajan los previos? De momento, estoy buscando por google pero no me sale nada generico, es decir que he encontrado info de como funcionan esquemas en particular y creo que hay demasiada paja en esas explicaciones que he visto.

Saludicos.


----------



## Cacho (Abr 12, 2010)

Limbo dijo:


> ¿Pero el Schottky y el barrera no son lo mismo?
> Sí, pero andá a pedir uno de barrera...


Te van a mirar con cara de "Que querés un ¿qué?" y te lo van a querer cobrar más por su ignorancia 


Limbo dijo:


> Trabajara como un AO que amplifica Vout = -Vin*G
> Es decir, ¿que en la salida tendremos amplificada la señal inversamente? Asi pues, si metemos en la inversora 1V ¿en la salida tendremos -1V?


Eso si hay una ganancia de -1.
Si no hay lazo de realimentación, el operacional trabaja a lazo abierto. Si tiene una ganancia a lazo abierto de (digamos) 200 a esa frecuencia (si es continua la frecuencia es 0), entonces la salida será 200 veces más grande que la entrada. Según se use la entrada inversora o la no inversora la salida cambiará de signo o no.


Limbo dijo:


> 1)¿Tenemos señal de salida negativa?
> 2)¿No hay salida? Es decir, ¿tenemos 0V a la salida?
> 3)¿Tenemos señal de salida positiva?


1) Salida negativa, pero se va a ir prácticamente al mínimo valor que podría tomar.
2) Exactamente.
3) De nuevo, se dispara al valor máximo positivo.


Limbo dijo:


> ...hablabas de amplificaciones y "desamplificaciones" (Lazo de realimentacion negativa. No sé como llamar a esa reduccion). Ahora de lo que hablas en estos mensajes ultimos es del AO como comparador, ¿no?


Sí, precisamente esa es la otra aplicación de los operacionales: Usarlos como comparadores (igual hay circuitos que son específicamente comparadores, como el LM311).
Y lo de amplificadores y "desamplificadores"... Lo que se atenúa es la señal de realimentación para acotar la ganancia. Si no, trabajaría a lazo abierto, comportándose como hemos dicho más arriba. Oscilaría entre un extremo y otro según fuera la onda de entrada.


Limbo dijo:


> Porcierto, ¿hablaremos de preamplificacion? ¿O por lo menos un resumen de como trabajan los previos?


 Ajá... Bueno, cómo no... 
Vayamos al ampli aquel del que hablamos al principio del asunto este de los operacionales.
Si le quiero conectar un micrófono que me entrega una señal de 50mVp (mili Volt pico, o sea, que los picos de tensión positivos van a 50mV y los negativos, a -50mV), obviamente le voy a tener que conectar un preamplificador para que esa señal excite lo suficiente a la siguiente etapa como para lograr la máxima salida.
Y acá te toca: ¿Cómo harías ese circuito? (desde ahí seguimos con las consideraciones)


Saludos


----------



## Limbo (Abr 13, 2010)

> Tengo una pregunta no se si entre en el tema pero ando corto de tiempo, alguien sabe cuales la intruccion o comando que se necesita para que en un display salga un numero al azar ya teniendo fijos los numeros que se desean algo asi como un dado magico. les agredeceria su respuesta y perdon si no va acorde al tema pero no encontre la seccion de preguntas, soy nuevo y ando al go apresurado jajaja.


Yo diria que vas mal encaminado respecto a donde has publicado tu mensaje.


> Y acá te toca: ¿Cómo harías ese circuito? (desde ahí seguimos con las consideraciones)


Pregunta extensa  Me llevara algun tiempo pensarlo. Lo unico que sé (Por google) es que en la preamplificacion no se eleva la corriente, si no que es la tension la que se sube hasta el nivel de linea (1V a mi entender), y hasta hay llegan mis conocimientos de los previos. Voy a intentar hacer el circuito sin mirar nada más en Google (Me lo tomo como reto )

Como ultima duda de los operacionales: En los esquemas se representan con un triangulo, ¿pero hay mas dispositivos que se representen con el triangulo? He visto en esquemas triangulos con unas 2 o 3 terminales más de las que tiene un operacional.


----------



## Cacho (Abr 13, 2010)

Limbo dijo:


> Me llevara algun tiempo pensarlo. Lo unico que sé (Por google) es que en la preamplificacion no se eleva la corriente, si no que es la tension la que se sube hasta el nivel de linea (1V a mi entender), y hasta hay llegan mis conocimientos de los previos.


Te ponía el caso del ampli ese para hacerlo algo más acotado: Tenés la tensión de entrada (la que entrega el mic) y sabés la ganancia del ampli (bueno, podés calcularla). Como sabés cuál es la máxima amplitud de salida y entre eso y la ganancia sacás la amplitud que necesitás a la entrada para lograr esa salida.

Esa onda será  la salida del pre (y conocés la entrada), entonces podés calcular la ganancia que necesitás  (puede calcularse de otra forma, pero esta es más fácil de ver y entender)
Si querés hacer algo más general, ya se nos complica un poquito la historia.

Una muy linda lectura (pero en inglés) puede resultarte esta página.



Limbo dijo:


> Como ultima duda de los operacionales: En los esquemas se representan con un triangulo, ¿pero hay mas dispositivos que se representen con el triangulo? He visto en esquemas triangulos con unas 2 o 3 terminales más de las que tiene un operacional.


Probablemente hayas visto un operacional simple (como el 741 o el TL071) que tienen patas para hacer algunas otras cosas (corregir offset y algunos asuntos similares).
La otra opción es que hayas visto un operacional "distinto", uno de trascondusctancia (como el CA3080) o algún otro modelo especial. No te hagas problemas por las patas "extra". Por lo pronto, obvialas.

Saludos


----------



## Limbo (Abr 13, 2010)

> Te ponía el caso del ampli ese para hacerlo algo más acotado: Tenés la tensión de entrada (la que entrega el mic) y sabés la ganancia del ampli (bueno, podés calcularla). Como sabés cuál es la máxima amplitud de salida y entre eso y la ganancia sacás la amplitud que necesitás a la entrada para lograr esa salida.


Pero ese ampli amplifica en corriente tambien, ¿sirve igual si amplifica corriente? ¿Porque lei que solo se amplificaba la tension en un previo?
Habia pensado en utilizar mosfets que por lo que sé son fuentes de tension controladas por tensión,lo que no sé es si amplifican algo de corriente.



> Una muy linda lectura (pero en inglés) puede resultarte esta página.


Intentare leerla pero yo y el ingles no nos llevamos muy bien.


----------



## Limbo (Abr 14, 2010)

He hecho un circuitillo como si fuera un ampli con un operacional pero teniendo en cuenta la entrada de 2mVp, ya que he leido por ahi que los micros dinamicos tienen en la salida 2mVp/Pascal, lo que me falta saber es cuantos Pascal pueden recoger como maximo. En la salida como tiene que haber 1V le he dado una ganancia de 500.

En el esquema que adjunto lleva alimentacion simetrica pero he probado una alimentacion simple y no me cambia absolutamente nada.

Entonces, un preamplificador es un amplificador de potencia o de voltaje?

Una duda sobre la alimentacion, en teoria si mido masa con cualquiera de los dos extremos deberia de darme 1,5V? o en un extremo +V y en el otro -V? Porque dando igual donde mida me da +1,5V


----------



## Cacho (Abr 14, 2010)

Limbo dijo:


> Pero ese ampli amplifica en corriente tambien, ¿sirve igual si amplifica corriente? ¿Porque lei que solo se amplificaba la tension en un previo?


Primero, lo que proponía era usar ese ampli como final de la cadena de cosas.
El previo (preamplificador les decimos acá, pero son lo mismo) iría entre el mic y el ampli ese. Como no lo tomaste para ese lado, no hay problema, vamos con uno más general.

Lo otro, de las corrientes y tensiones: La función del pre es aumentar la tensión de la onda y se supone que su salida va a ir a la entrada de una etapa siguiente. Por eso no es necesario que entreguen gran corriente, simplemente porque los amplificadores prácticamente no la consumen en la entrada.
El caso será conseguir salidas de (más o menos) entre 1 y 4V, según sean los requerimientos de la etapa siguiente. La corriente... con muy poca alcanza.
Si te fijás, los operacionales pueden entregar una corriente de alrededor de 10mA (poco más o menos). El caso de un preamplificador discreto (o sea, hecho con transistores, con componentes discretos y no integrados) es la misma historia: Más amplitud y un poco de corriente.


Limbo dijo:


> Habia pensado en utilizar mosfets que por lo que sé son fuentes de tension controladas por tensión,lo que no sé es si amplifican algo de corriente.


Como consejo, no te compliques la vida (por lo menos no ahora) con MOSFETs.


Limbo dijo:


> Intentare leerla pero yo y el ingles no nos llevamos muy bien.


Amigate con el inglés, que es algo como la lengua universal en esto de la electrónica.


Limbo dijo:


> ...lo que me falta saber es cuantos Pascal pueden recoger como maximo. En la salida como tiene que haber 1V le he dado una ganancia de 500.


La presión máxima que pueden manejar los micrófonos depende de cada modelo en particular. No hay una salida fija y eso es lo que hace necesario el control de ganancia, que suele tener un máximo de 50-60dB (entre 300 y 1000 de ganancia en tensión). El tuyo tiene 501 de ganancia (Y no 500 como decías ¿Por qué?), así que cae bastante bien dentro del rango.


Limbo dijo:


> Una duda sobre la alimentacion, en teoria si mido masa con cualquiera de los dos extremos deberia de darme 1,5V? o en un extremo +V y en el otro -V? Porque dando igual donde mida me da +1,5V


Ahí sí que no te entendí. Sólo una recomendación: Alimentá el circuito con (por lo menos) +-5V. Vas a tener mejores resultados.


Veamos entonces tu circuito: Si el operacional tiene un ancho de banda lo suficientemente grande (o sea, puede manejar frecuencias lo suficientemente altas) se te pueden colar frecuencias de radio en asunto. De hecho, lo harán: Son unas desgraciadas. Y lamento comunicarte que al integrado este la banda le da como para amplificarte una AM que haya por ahí. Habrá que ponerle algo para evitar esto. Ya hablaremos de estos filtros (son muy simples) un poquito más adelante.

Metámonos con la entrada de la señal por el momento: Sabés que el AO tiene un par diferencial a la entrada, y que la señal se aplica a la base de uno de sus transistores. ¿Qué pasa si no hay una resistencia entre la señal y la base de un transistor? Sí, puede ponerse feo el asunto. Fijate en la página que te pasé en la figura 2. Ahí verás a R2L cumpliendo esa función. Agregá algo como eso en el tuyo.

Hay otro asunto (esto no lo hemos mencionado aún) que es la impedancia de entrada. Eso es (redondeando un poco el concepto) la resistencia que "verá" la onda para llegar a tierra.
Como un transistor podemos redondear que no va a conducir su entrada a tierra (impedancia infinita en los teóricos, y altísima en el mundo real), y un operacional tiene uno de estos en la entrada, entonces su impedancia de entrada será la del transistor. Una barbaridad de grande.
Sin entrar en asuntos más complicados (transferencia de potencia y demás) acordemos que la impedancia de entrada deberá ser un número finito (la del operacional podemos considerarla infinita) y para que se ponga algo más "normal" hará falta poner una resistencia a tierra en paralelo con la que presenta la entrada del operacional (ahora mirá R1L).
La impedancia de entrada del arreglo será entonces aproximadamente igual (apenas un poco inferior) a la de R1L o la que ocupe su lugar en cualquier otro esquema.

Otra vez por estas cosas de transferencia de potencia en las que no nos meteremos, conviene que la impedancia de entrada sea varias veces mayor a la impedancia de salida de la etapa anterior. En este caso, el micrófono es la primera etapa, el pre es la segunda y el amplificador al que se conectará será la tercera.
Típicamente un micrófono tiene 600 Ohm de impedancia de salida, por o que la impedancia de entrada del pre deberá ser varias veces ese valor. Con 6k ya estaría bien, con 10k funciona mejor y los valores usuales para estas aplicaciones rondan los 20-30k. Esos números se alcanzan con resistencias de 22 a 33k.

Ya que tocamos el tema este, conviene que el valor de la primera resistencia del loop de realimentación (R1 en el esquema que subiste) sea igual a la impedancia de entrada para minimizar la distorsión. Obviamente no nos vamos a poner a calcular como locos el valor exacto, alcanza con repetir el valor de esa resistencia que hemos puesto a tierra allá en la entrada.

Ahora te toca: ¿Cómo quedará tu circuito con esas modificaciones de las que hablamos? Y de paso, ¿Cómo harías que la ganancia fuera variable?.

Una última cosa: Si en lugar de una sola etapa con ganancia 500 tuvieras dos, una con ganancia 100 y la otra con ganancia 5, ¿qué pasaría? ¿Qué pros y contras tendría esta configuración?

Bueno, mejor me dejo de escribir que se pone complicado si no.
Un abrazo


----------



## Dano (Abr 15, 2010)

Cacho dijo:


> Primero, lo que proponía era usar ese ampli como final de la cadena de cosas.
> El previo (preamplificador les decimos acá, pero son lo mismo) iría entre el mic y el ampli ese. Como no lo tomaste para ese lado, no hay problema, vamos con uno más general.
> 
> Lo otro, de las corrientes y tensiones: La función del pre es aumentar la tensión de la onda y se supone que su salida va a ir a la entrada de una etapa siguiente. Por eso no es necesario que entreguen gran corriente, simplemente porque los amplificadores prácticamente no la consumen en la entrada.
> ...




¿Alguna vez te dije que sos el profe favorito del foro? 

Saludos


----------



## Limbo (Abr 15, 2010)

> El previo (preamplificador les decimos acá, pero son lo mismo)


Por aqui tambien le llamamos preamplificador, previo, pre. No hay problema en la forma en que lo llames que te entiendo igual.


> Por eso no es necesario que entreguen gran corriente, simplemente porque los amplificadores prácticamente no la consumen en la entrada.


Yo pensaba que era por alguna razon más tecnica lo de la corriente.
¿Y si el previo no va a un ampli? Por ejemplo, para grabar con el micro voz, es decir, micro->previo->pc (o cualquier dispositivo que grabe audio)


> El caso será conseguir salidas de (más o menos) entre 1 y 4V, según sean los requerimientos de la etapa siguiente. La corriente... con muy poca alcanza.


¿No hay valores estandar en Vout? Un amigo tecnico de sonido siempre me ha dicho que la salida de linea tiene un valor estandar de 1V y eso me hace preguntar si para una salida que vaya especialmente a un ampli tiene un valor de Vout especifico,¿Habra alguna web con los valores estandarizados?


> Amigate con el inglés, que es algo como la lengua universal en esto de la electrónica.


Lo intento Cacho, pero segun que textos me vuelven loco con palabrejas tecnicas sin sentido literal.


> El tuyo tiene 501 de ganancia (Y no 500 como decías ¿Por qué?), así que cae bastante bien dentro del rango.


Ups!
Porque la ganancia viene definida por G = 1+R1/R2 (Espero no equivocarme con la formula, la he recordado de memoria)
Puse 500 de ganancia porque no contaba con ese 1 que se suma, porcierto, tengo que volver atras porque no recuerdo que significaba ese 1.


> Ahí sí que no te entendí. Sólo una recomendación: Alimentá el circuito con (por lo menos) +-5V. Vas a tener mejores resultados.


Nada es igual, ya esta solucionada la duda.
En el circuito que te puse mas arriba lo probe con variedad de voltaje simple y simetrico para comprobar cambios en la salida y no obtuve resultados diferentes, la salida se mantenia en 1Vp. Creo que tengo un problema con la configuracion del multisim, porque no sé si recuerdas que tenia un problema similar con otro circuito que me hiciste hacer en multisim. Debia de cambiar el funcionamiento del circuito y no me variaba absolutamente nada.


> Si el operacional tiene un ancho de banda lo suficientemente grande (o sea, puede manejar frecuencias lo suficientemente altas) se te pueden colar frecuencias de radio en asunto.


Me estas diciendo que se me colaran frecuencias de radio, ¿cuando tuve que dejar apartado un intento de radio que no consegui sintonizar en las frecuencias adecuadas? Esto de la radiofrecuencia es para gente que le guste cabrearse 


> Ya hablaremos de estos filtros (son muy simples) un poquito más adelante.


Estoy deseando hablar un poco sobre filtros (Aunque no sé hasta donde llegara la cuerda que te dieron antes de comenzar este gran tema llamado "Teoria basica")


> Metámonos con la entrada de la señal por el momento: Sabés que el AO tiene un par diferencial a la entrada, y que la señal se aplica a la base de uno de sus transistores. ¿Qué pasa si no hay una resistencia entre la señal y la base de un transistor? Sí, puede ponerse feo el asunto. Fijate en la página que te pasé en la figura 2. Ahí verás a R2L cumpliendo esa función. Agregá algo como eso en el tuyo.


¿Voy a tener que sacar el extintor?
Aqui me pregunto, ¿en que me baso para poner el valor de la resistencia? ¿A lo que soporte el operacional?


> Ahora te toca: ¿Cómo quedará tu circuito con esas modificaciones de las que hablamos? Y de paso, ¿Cómo harías que la ganancia fuera variable?.


Te dejo el esquema adjunto. Unicamente una cosita, he puesto un selector en vez de un potenciometro porque ya he leido por aqui que los potenciometros generan ruidos, y he puesto un selector en R2 ya que me has dicho que R1 debe de ser igual a la impedancia de entrada (En nuestro caso a la resistencia que baja dicha impedancia), asi que si hubiera puesto el selector en el lugar de R1 (Como he visto ya en varios sitios) esa resistencia igual a la R que baja la impedancia de entrada no seria la misma, y por eso he puesto el selector en el sitio donde va la R2.


> Una última cosa: Si en lugar de una sola etapa con ganancia 500 tuvieras dos, una con ganancia 100 y la otra con ganancia 5, ¿qué pasaría? ¿Qué pros y contras tendría esta configuración?


Pros no se me ocurre ninguno..
Contras se me ocurre que la impedancia de entrada seria mayor a que si solo hubiera una etapa.


----------



## Cacho (Abr 16, 2010)

Limbo dijo:


> Por aqui tambien le llamamos preamplificador, previo, pre.


Buenísimo, se llamará _pre_, que acá también les decimos así (por _pre_amplificador)


Limbo dijo:


> Yo pensaba que era por alguna razon más tecnica lo de la corriente.
> ¿Y si el previo no va a un ampli? Por ejemplo, para grabar con el micro voz, es decir, micro->previo->pc (o cualquier dispositivo que grabe audio)


Es que la razón técnica sale de esta cuestión de la impedancia de entrada. El transistor por la base va a tomar algunos uA (microamperes) o pA (picoamperes) de corriente. Podríamos decir que esa corriente no existe a efectos del cálculo.
Aún con una impedancia de entrada relativamente baja, digamos de 10k, una onda de 3Vp va a tener una corriente de 0,0003A => 300ua. Digamos que con 500uA estamos ya bien cubiertos (suponiendo una buena corriente de base en el transistor).

Con 1k de impedancia de entrada (eso es una burrada de bajo) hablamos de 3mA de corriente. Sigue siendo poca corriente 
Esta misma cuenta podés aplicarla a la entrada del pre, donde la impedancia alta hace que la bobina del micrófono no necesite entregar una gran corriente con la consecuente caída de tensión.


Limbo dijo:


> ¿No hay valores estandar en Vout? Un amigo tecnico de sonido siempre me ha dicho que la salida de linea tiene un valor estandar de 1V y eso me hace preguntar si para una salida que vaya especialmente a un ampli tiene un valor de Vout especifico,¿Habra alguna web con los valores estandarizados?


Hay estándares. Usualmente los números se ubican en +4dBU para los equipos profesionales y -10dBV para semiprofesionales.

Esto termina siempre en tensiones de alrededor de 1V para estas cosas (consolas y aparatos similares), pero si querés excitar un amplificador (sobre todo uno de alta potencia) podés encontrarte fácilmente con entradas que "piden" hasta 5Vp de amplitud.

Acá tenés algunas definiciones de decibeles: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DBv#Voltage.


Limbo dijo:


> ...me vuelven loco con palabrejas tecnicas sin sentido literal.


Es que se terminan usando las palabras en ingles . 


Limbo dijo:


> Porque la ganancia viene definida por G = 1+R1/R2...


Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeexacto. En este caso no tiene mucha importancia que digamos (de 500 a 501 tenés una diferencia de bastante menos del 1%), pero entre ganancia 2 y 3 la diferencia es mucho más notable 


Limbo dijo:


> Estoy deseando hablar un poco sobre filtros (Aunque no sé hasta donde llegara la cuerda que te dieron antes de comenzar este gran tema llamado "Teoria basica")


Después nos metemos con los RC de primer orden, que son simples y fáciles de entender. Además son los que se usan más frecuentemente en este tipo de cosas.


Limbo dijo:


> ¿Voy a tener que sacar el extintor?


Na... Esto no se incendia: Se rompe en silencio y tenés que rebuscártelas para encontrar el componente que reventó 


Limbo dijo:


> Aqui me pregunto, ¿en que me baso para poner el valor de la resistencia? ¿A lo que soporte el operacional?


No es algo muy "científico" a decir verdad. Simplemente sabés que por la base un transistor podrá tomar una determinada corriente máxima y es la que deberá usar para hacer caer la tensión a valores decentemente bajos como para no quemarse.
Obviamente esa corriente por algún lado ha de salir, y esa salida será el emisor (colector en los PNP) y desde ahí se toma la señal para el AV. O sea, habrá más corriente que la esperada, eso es más tensión y eso es distorsión. Si la corriente de base se mantiene en valores despreciables frente a la que de por sí se espera en el par diferencial (unos 5mA), todo va mejor.
Esa es la idea de usar la resistencia. Entre 1k y algo como 5k6 (esto es ya bastante resistencia) podemos decir que son un buen balance entre no perder señal y no pasarnos de corriente.


Limbo dijo:


> Te dejo el esquema adjunto. Unicamente una cosita, he puesto un selector en vez de un potenciometro porque ya he leido por aqui que los potenciometros generan ruidos...


Un potenciómetro gastado. Uno que funcione bien no hace ruidos 


Limbo dijo:


> ...y he puesto un selector en R2 ya que me has dicho que R1 debe de ser igual a la impedancia de entrada...


Perfecto. Si hubieras usado un potenciómetro (como se suele usar) te habrías enfrentado a un detallecito más... ¿Qué pasa cuando el pote queda en el mímimo (0 Ohm)? ¿Y cómo se soluciona el problema?


Limbo dijo:


> Pros no se me ocurre ninguno..
> Contras se me ocurre que la impedancia de entrada seria mayor a que si solo hubiera una etapa.


 Una vez que entró la onda al primer operacional (suponiendo que hubiera más de uno), la impedancia de entrada de la segunda etapa la ve el primer operacional, la de la tecera la maneja el segundo y así sucesivamente. Es cierto que en cada transferencia se pierde algo, pero no es algo muy difícil de compensar. Una resistencia nomás (para subir la ganancia de la etapa anterior de ser necesario) alcanza.
La contra es relativamente poco importante.

Pero... ¿Qué ganancia total tendrán dos etapas con ganancia 23 (27dB) cada una?  y ¿Qué tal el asunto del Open Loop Gain vs. Frecuencia? (Fig. 4, pág. 4 del datasheet que subí antes)
En tu caso tenés 54dB de ganancia y necesitás esa ganancia entre los 20Hz y los 22kHz. A ver qué conclusión sale de esto.

Y el circuito se va viendo cada vez más lindo 

Saludos


----------



## Limbo (Abr 17, 2010)

> Na... Esto no se incendia: Se rompe en silencio y tenés que rebuscártelas para encontrar el componente que reventó


Tengo varios DVD's estropeados para arreglar y no sé encontrar la falla. Estoy casi seguro que es la alimentacion pero por muchas pruebas que hago a los componentes para ver si funcionan bien, no consigo ver cual es el componente que falla..asi que imagineo que no soy muy buen rebuscador..


> Obviamente esa corriente por algún lado ha de salir, y esa salida será el emisor (colector en los PNP) y desde ahí se toma la señal para el AV


Imagino que AV es el ampli de potencia ¿pero que significa AV?


> Un potenciómetro gastado. Uno que funcione bien no hace ruidos


Yo lo decia por este tema: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/son-necesarios-preamplificadores-17843/
Lo lei hace tiempo y me dejo en la mente que no se utilizan potenciometros para estas cosas..


> Perfecto. Si hubieras usado un potenciómetro (como se suele usar) te habrías enfrentado a un detallecito más... ¿Qué pasa cuando el pote queda en el mímimo (0 Ohm)? ¿Y cómo se soluciona el problema?


Pues si el potenciometro llegara a 0Ω imagino que ¿la ganancia tenderia a infinito idealmente y seguramente en lo real llegara hasta la maxima ganancia del operacional segun la frecuencia y el voltaje de alimentacion?
El problema a mi juicio creo que se soluciona poniendo una resistencia de 50Ω(Para mi diseño de ganancia 501) en serie a un potenciometro de 50Ω aprox. (Si es que hay de 50Ω), asi tendre como minimo 50Ω y como maximo 100Ω que respectivamente me darian 501 y 251 de ganancia. Creo que ese rango entra en el rango comun que me dijiste que suelen dar estos previos.


> Una vez que entró la onda al primer operacional (suponiendo que hubiera más de uno), la impedancia de entrada de la segunda etapa la ve el primer operacional, la de la tecera la maneja el segundo y así sucesivamente. Es cierto que en cada transferencia se pierde algo, pero no es algo muy difícil de compensar. Una resistencia nomás (para subir la ganancia de la etapa anterior de ser necesario) alcanza.
> La contra es relativamente poco importante.


Entonces, solo tiene la contra de lo de la impedancia? y Pros no tiene?


> Pero... ¿Qué ganancia total tendrán dos etapas con ganancia 23 (27dB) cada una?


Mmmmm... Creo que tendrian 529 de ganancia, ya que si tenemos 1Vp en la entrada y tiene la primera etapa 23 de ganacia nos sale 1V * 23 = 23V y si luego pasa por otra etapa que tiene 23 más de ganancia nos da en la salida 23V * 23 = 529
Es decir, se me ocurre que la ganacia es Gt = G1 * G2 * G3 *....* Gn
¿si?


> ¿Qué tal el asunto del Open Loop Gain vs. Frecuencia? *(Fig. 4, pág. 4 del datasheet que subí antes)*


Pero que muy muy antes 


> En tu caso tenés 54dB de ganancia y necesitás esa ganancia entre los 20Hz y los 22kHz. *A ver qué conclusión sale de esto.*


Bueno, como conclusion podria decir que a mayor frecuencia, ¿se necesita mayor ganacia para estabilizar los dB en una grafica de forma plana? Pero eso se me ocurre ahora que lo hacen los ecualizadores. Asi que eliminando pensamientos me quedo con que necesito un señor filtro que no admita el paso a frecuencias inferiores a 20Hz y a superiores a 22kHz (¿Un filtro pasa banda? Leí algo sobre los filtros pero ni me acuerdo bien ni entendi su funcionamiento)

Conjeturando (Me encantan las conjeturas ) puede que tenga que ver el periodo de la frecuencia, ¿Es posible que los filtros utilizen el tiempo en el cual se cumpla un ciclo?
Por ejemplo: El periodo de 20Hz es de 50mS y el de 22kHz de 50uS, por lo que sé se utilizan resistencias y condensadores (¿Filtros pasivos?), asi que si tenemos en cuenta el periodo se me ocurre que necesito que el condensador de mi filtro se descarge cada 50uS con respecto a la unidad (Tiempo.Segundo) y que deje de descargarse cada 50mS con respecto a la unidad tambien. Pero no sé, solo lo comento por si suena la campana y acierto jeje ¿No he tenido suerte verdad?


> Y el circuito se va viendo cada vez más lindo


Si tu sonries yo estoy con la mandibula dislocada.. 

Miiil gracias.
Saludoos.


----------



## Cacho (May 8, 2010)

Bueno, me hice un poco de tiempo... Sigamos.



Limbo dijo:


> Imagino que AV es el ampli de potencia ¿pero que significa AV?


AV es el Amplificador de Voltaje (VAS en inglés por Voltage Amplifier Section). estrictamente hablando el AV es el transistor que amplifica la tensión (amplitud) y el VAS es ese transistor junto con las resistencias y algunos otros componentes asociados.


Limbo dijo:


> Pues si el potenciometro llegara a 0Ω imagino que ¿la ganancia tenderia a infinito


Exacto, y eso no les gusta mucho a los AO, como sabrás...


Limbo dijo:


> Es decir, se me ocurre que la ganacia es Gt = G1 * G2 * G3 *....* Gn


Exacto. Eso te permite usar amplificadores operacionales más normales para llegar a ganancias que no alcanzarías con uno solo 


Limbo dijo:


> ...a mayor frecuencia, ¿se necesita mayor ganacia para estabilizar los dB en una grafica de forma plana?


Mnop... A mayor frecuencia menor ganancia podés pedirle al AO (simplemente porque no la pueden lograr). A 20kHz tenés menos que a 20Hz (vámonos al datasheet de siempre): Alrededor de 40dB en 20kHz y poco más de 100dB a 20Hz. Estos son números de ganancia de tensión a lazo abierto Fig.4, página 4.

Entonces, si pedimos 50dB de ganancia, hasta los (mirando el gráfico) más o menos 8kHz podemos lograrla, pero a medida que sube la frecuencia ya nos quedamos cortos. Si en cambio usamos dos en cascadacon una ganancia de 7dB y fracción tenemos que cada AO podría trabajar hasta (mirando el gráfico de nuevo) cerca de 800-900kHz. Ancho de banda muchísimo más que suficiente para esta aplicación de unos "míseros" 20kHz.


Limbo dijo:


> por lo que sé se utilizan resistencias y condensadores (¿Filtros pasivos?)...


Correcto  (pero sólo hasta ahí)
Esos filtros se pueden entender con  una idea muy simple: Los condensadores se portan como resistencias frente a la alterna y presentan una reactancia capacitiva Xc. Olvidate del nombre y pensalo como una resistencia cuyo valor cambia con la frecuencia y responde a 
*Xc=1/(2pi*f*C)

*Donde C es la capacidad *en Faradios*, f es la frecuencia en Hz y pi es... pi.

Entonces si tenés algo como esto:



Se nota que es un divisor de tensión resistivo, pero con una particularidad interesante: El valor de la segunda resistencia (Xc en este caso) varía con la frecuencia. Las frecuencias más bajas verán una cierta resistencia y las altas verán una menor (ir a la fórmula y calcular Xc con 20Hz y 20kHz), mientras R1 se mantiene constante...
Si eso pasa, la caída en R1 será mayor a medida que baje la Xc, o sea, a medida que suba la frecuencia, sube la atenuación. Tenemos un filtro pasabajos.
¿Fórmula? Cómo no:
*f(-3dB)=1/(2pi*R*C)*

Donde f(-3dB) es la frecuencia en que la atenuación es de 3dB, y de ahí en adelante la atenuación sigue a un ritmo (pendiente) de 3dB/oct.​
Tarea para el hogar: Diseñar, con valores ideales y reales (de mercado), un filtro pasabajos de alrededor de 100kHz para poner a la entrada del ampli y que no se metan estaciones de radio por el cable. El valor de R puede oscilar entre 1k8 y 3k3.

Segunda tarea: ¿Qué pasa (y por qué) si en el segundo gráfico ponemos el condensador en lugar de la resistencia y la resistencia en lugar del condensador? (Dato adicional: La fórmula es igual que antes)

Saludos.​


----------



## Limbo (May 9, 2010)

> Tarea para el hogar: Diseñar, con valores ideales y reales (de mercado), un filtro pasabajos de alrededor de 100kHz para poner a la entrada del ampli y que no se metan estaciones de radio por el cable. El valor de R puede oscilar entre 1k8 y 3k3.


1 / (2pi*3300 Ω*0,00000000047 F) = 102614 Hz
Por tanto, 3k3Ω y 470pF son los valores con los que mas me he acercado a 100kHz.


> Segunda tarea: ¿Qué pasa (y por qué) si en el segundo gráfico ponemos el condensador en lugar de la resistencia y la resistencia en lugar del condensador? (Dato adicional: La fórmula es igual que antes)


¿Tenemos un filtro pasa altos?
El porque deduzco que si Xc es una "resistencia", en el pasabajos la salida es la caida en R1 y en el pasaltos es el voltaje de Xc. No sé me ocure nada mas del porque pero si puedo pensar que tiene que ver con el tiempo que tarda el condensador en cargarse y descargarse y que al principio de cargarse el condensador hay mucha mas caida en R1.


> *f(-3dB)=1/(2pi*R*C)*
> 
> Donde f(-3dB) es la frecuencia en que la atenuación es de 3dB, y de ahí en adelante la atenuación sigue a un ritmo (pendiente) de 3dB/oct.


Oct. es octava? He buscado que siginifica dB/oct. pero no he visto nada..
La verdad es que no he entendido muy bien lo que aparece subrayado,¿tiene que ver con la curva de frecuencia vs ganancia dB?


----------



## Limbo (Jul 22, 2010)

Buenas Cacho,

¿Habra mas teoria basica? Estaria genial que pudieramos terminar lo basico de los filtros..

Un saludo.


----------



## Cacho (Jul 22, 2010)

Upa...
Casi que me había olvidado del tema, perdón 

Bueno, de filtros habíamos dicho algo sobre los RC (esperá que releo dónde estábamos). Actualizada la lectura, sigo.

Decíamos que un RC te lleva a una pendiente de 6dB/oct "para abajo". Eso quiere decir que si en 100Hz tenés un cierto nivel (y ya estamos en esta zona de atenuación), a 200Hz vas a tener 6dB menos que en 100Hz. En 400Hz, 6dB menos que en 200Hz y así sigue la cosa.
Efectivamente, las octavas estas van siendo el doble de frecuencia cada una que la anterior.

Estos filtritos se pueden pensar como un divisor resistivo: A fin de cuentas el condensador se porta como una resistencia (variable con la frecuencia) en este circuito.

Según el orden de los componentes será un pasa altos o pasa bajos, nada raro. Ahora... Si queremos una pendiente más pronunciada, ¿cómo se hace?.
Sin entrar en circuitos más complejos, dos de estos en cascada nos dan 12dB/oct de pendiente, tres dan 18dB/oct y así seguimos. Esto es bastante fácil de ver y de razonar.
La cuestión para más (ahora) por la cochina fase. Eso es más complicado y no nos vamos a meter con ella (por lo menos no ahora, que no tiene mucho sentido), sino que vamos a pensar cómo afecta a la cosa.

Imaginemos dos ondas desfasadas 180 grados. Sí, es mucho, pero es lo más fácil de ver.
Cuando una está en la cresta, la otra está en el valle, está invertida. Eso quiere decir, llevado a un parlante, que cuando uno hace presión positiva (máxima excursión positiva), el otro está todo lo negativo que puede estar (máxima excursión negativa). Eso tiende a hacer que las ondas se cancelen. Feo, feo.
Una prueba simple es poner dos parlantes en contrafase y escucharlos. El efecto se escucha más fácilmente en los bajos que en los agudos.

Estos filtros introducen un desfasaje, muchas veces no tan grande como lo del ejemplo, pero desfasaje al fin. En algunos casos será mucho (e importante) y en otros será algo que no molestará. Para compensar esa contra (si fuera necesario) lo que hay que buscar es que todos los parlantes tengan el mismo desfasaje con respecto a la señal original.

Después de este tipo de filtros se puede poner un operacional, que va a levantar la señal "como para compensar" la pérdida de volumen que se dará al sacarle una buena parte. Eso no va a afectar demasiado el asunto, pero... Si ya le pusimos algo activo, ¿Por qué no hacerlo parte del filtro? 

Si a un operacional se le pone un condensador en paralelo con una de las resistencias que forman la realimentación, entonces ciertas frecuencias se van a amplificar (¿mucho?) menos. Eso ya es una posibilidad.
El paso siguiente es algo como esto:





Fuente

Esa configuración se llama Sallen-Key. Obviando los valores, ahí hay dos filtros en cascada y... ¿Cómo funciona esto? Copio y pego lo que dice Wikipedia (fuente del gráfico) sobre el funcionamiento, que está bastante clarito:



			
				Wikipedia: es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filtro_de_Sallen-Key dijo:
			
		

> Para frecuencias muy altas los condensadores funcionarán como  cortocircuitos, por lo tanto el terminal positivo del amplificador  operacional estará a tierra, al tener  realimentación negativa, el terminal negativo y por tanto la salida  también tendrán la misma tensión. Por el contrario, a bajas frecuencias o  tensión continua, los condensadores serán como un circuito abierto, por  tanto las dos resistencias estarán en serie y, al no circular corriente  por ellas, la tensión de entrada también estará presente en el terminal  positivo del operacional y a su salida. Por lo que la tensión de salida  a muy altas frecuencias será cero y a frecuencias muy bajas la tensión  de salida será igual que la entrada.
> Para variar la ganancia del filtro se suele poner un divisor de  tensión en el lazo de realimentación.



¿Nos entendemos hasta ahí?
Saludos
​


----------



## Tacatomon (Jul 22, 2010)

Ahhh, esto de los filtros, son mis favoritos!!!. Un buen soft para calcular filtros activos lo ofrece Texas Instruments, con diferentes configuraciones y gráficas de ganancia en frec, group delay, etc. Recomendado.

Saludos!!!


----------



## Cacho (Jul 22, 2010)

Posteá el link de donde bajarlo


----------



## Tacatomon (Jul 22, 2010)

Es que hay que registrarse XD.
No es nada del otro mundo.

Saludos.

PS: No subo el ejecutable por que es x64 .


----------



## Cacho (Jul 22, 2010)

¿Y dónde hay que registrarse? (No, que si se quiere hacer difícil, siempre se puede )


----------



## Tacatomon (Jul 22, 2010)

Cacho dijo:


> ¿Y dónde hay que registrarse? (No, que si se quiere hacer difícil, siempre se puede )



http://focus.ti.com/docs/toolsw/folders/print/filterpro.html
Que lo disfruten 



Tacatomon dijo:


> PS: No subo el ejecutable por que es x64 .


Hay, que discriminador que me oí.

PS: No se de donde saqué que era x64... Vaya que necesito dormir. Disculpen mi Errata.


----------



## Cacho (Jul 22, 2010)

Gracias por el link, más tarde lo pruebo.

Saludos


----------



## Limbo (Jul 24, 2010)

> Bueno, de filtros habíamos dicho algo sobre los RC (esperá que releo dónde estábamos). Actualizada la lectura, sigo.


Yo tambien he tenido que releer toda la pagina anterior, pero bueno, con una lectura rapida me he puesto al dia.



> Decíamos que un RC te lleva a una pendiente de 6dB/oct "para abajo"





> Donde f(-3dB) es la frecuencia en que la atenuación es de 3dB, y de ahí  en adelante la atenuación sigue a un ritmo (pendiente) de 3dB/oct.


¿3 dB o 6 dB?


> ¿Nos entendemos hasta ahí?


Pues la verdad, tengo serias dudas con el filtro activo..



> Para frecuencias muy altas los condensadores funcionarán como   cortocircuitos, por lo tanto el terminal positivo del amplificador   operacional estará a tierra, al tener  realimentación negativa, el  terminal negativo y por tanto la salida  también tendrán la misma  tensión. *Por el contrario, a bajas frecuencias o  tensión continua, los  condensadores serán como un circuito abierto, por  tanto las dos  resistencias estarán en serie y, al no circular corriente  por ellas, la  tensión de entrada también estará presente en el terminal  positivo del  operacional y a su salida.* Por lo que la tensión de salida  a muy altas  frecuencias será cero y a frecuencias muy bajas la tensión  de salida  será igual que la entrada.
> Para variar la ganancia del filtro se suele poner un divisor de  tensión en el lazo de realimentación.


No entiendo porque no circula corriente por las resistencias y en cambio dice el texto que la tension de entrada estara en la no inversora y en la salida..


----------



## Cacho (Jul 27, 2010)

Limbo dijo:


> ¿3 dB o 6 dB?


Baja de a 6dB. Si antes puse algo distinto, se me fueron los números 
Primer orden: 6dB/oct.
Segundo orden: 12dB/oct
Tercer orden: 18dB/oct
Y así siguen.


Limbo dijo:


> No entiendo porque no circula corriente por las resistencias y en cambio dice el texto que la tension de entrada estara en la no inversora y en la salida..


Veamos: Habíamos hablado de la Xc y de cómo se comportaba. A mayor frecuencia, menor Xc y a menor frecuencia, mayor Xc.

Entonces tenemos que los condensadores se transformarán en resistencias enormes frente a bajas frecuencias y en cortocircuitos (o casi) frente a las altas. Con eso el circuito original quedará más o menos así (ni mires los valores de R3 y R4, que se me quedaron ahí): 



Como se ve, frente a altas frecuencias la entrada no inversora queda a tierra, por lo tanto la salida también. En definitiva, adiós a las frecuencias más altas. La señla de entrada se va a tierra a través del operacional que toma corriente a través de su salida (la suficiente como para que en R3 caiga toda la tensión)
A medida que las frecuencias van bajando el condensador ese que mandaba todo a tierra (y el otro también) se va portando como una resistencia cada vez más grande, con lo que el conjunto R1-C1 se va portando como un divisor resistivo en el que cada vez se pierde menos tensión hasta que llegamos al caso de abajo, donde R7 y R8 son mucho más grandes que R5 y R6.
Entonces el divisor R6-R7 prácticamente no tiene caída en R6, así que al operacional entra prácticamente toda la señal, tal como venía (acordarse de que los AO casi no toman nada de corriente por sus entradas).
El otro condensador (R8 en este ejemplo) va a tener la misma tensión de un lado y del otro (el AO es un segudor, o sea que no amplifica) y por eso es que no habrá corriente en ella.

¿Ahora nos entendemos?

Saludos​


----------



## Dano (Jul 27, 2010)

Cacho dijo:


> Baja de a 6dB. Si antes puse algo distinto, se me fueron los números
> Primer orden: 6dB/oct.
> Segundo orden: 12dB/oct
> Tercer orden: 18dB/oct
> ...



Muy lindo el tutorial Cacho, les dejo unas preguntas simples que creo que no estan contestadas aca creo, simplemente para que piensen y busquen algo mas de información.

¿Que significa que  la tensión en el capacitor/bobina sea igual a la de la Resistencia?

En el filtro pasa bajos/altos/banda/etc (por ejemplo el presentado por Cacho en el post 334) que intensidad de salida(con respecto a la entrada) es considerada como punto de frecuencia de corte.

Creo que por ahi tengo un cuaderno lleno de ejercicios RL RC RLC serie/paralelo etc, si lo encuentro lo posteo (con soluciones incluidas).

Te dejo 5 estrellitas 

Saludos


----------



## Limbo (Jul 28, 2010)

> Creo que por ahi tengo un cuaderno lleno de ejercicios RL RC RLC  serie/paralelo etc, si lo encuentro lo posteo (con soluciones  incluidas).


Eso estaria muy bien Dano. Gracias.
_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/266724/ _(Es el tema que nombro abajo)
 Es volver a un tema muy antiguo, pero necesito que me contestes una cosa que pase por alto anteriormente. Cuando hablabamos del par diferencial, me enseñaste  un esquema de él, y ahora repasando la base no entiendo una cosa muy simple. En el esquema habia pin de +V, otro de masa o -V, dos entradas que son las bases de los transistores, ¿¿y dos salidas que son los colectores?? Eso hacen en total 6 pines que deberia tener un AO, y tienen 5 los comunes, ¿Se supone que las salidas estan unidas? Si estan unidas cobra sentido porque si estan en contrafase y siendo V iguales pero inversos y se unen en un punto se anulan y de ahi tendriamos 0V, ¿Es asi? 
Perdona que vuelva tan tan atrás (Parece que no haya aprendido nada pero no es así), pero necesitaba repasar ciertos conceptos internos del AO.



> *f(-3dB)=1/(2pi*R*C)*
> 
> Donde f(-3dB) es la frecuencia en que la atenuación es de 3dB, y de ahí  en adelante la atenuación sigue a un ritmo (pendiente) de 3dB/oct.





> Baja de a 6dB. Si antes puse algo distinto, se me fueron los números


Esto es lo que te comentaba de -3dB o -6dB.


> Tarea para el hogar: Diseñar, con valores ideales y reales (de mercado),  un filtro pasabajos de alrededor de 100kHz para poner a la entrada del  ampli y que no se metan estaciones de radio por el cable. El valor de R  puede oscilar entre 1k8 y 3k3.


Esto de aqui arriba fue un ejercicio que me pusiste en posts anteriores  pero ahora que lo releo tengo dudas. Las frecuencias de radio andan por  el orden de mHz, ¿no? ¿porque dices kHz? ¿Es frecuencia intermedia o  algo asi? ¿Una cosa es la frecuencia de la portadora y otra es la de la  transportada verdad?



> Primer orden: 6dB/oct.
> Segundo orden: 12dB/oct
> Tercer orden: 18dB/oct
> Y así siguen.


¿El orden simplemente es el numero filtros RC en cascada verdad?



> ¿Ahora nos entendemos?


La verdad es que me cuesta entenderlo aun habiendo vuelto a leer sobre el par diferencial.


> Como se ve, frente a altas frecuencias la entrada no inversora queda a  tierra, por lo tanto la salida también. En definitiva, adiós a las  frecuencias más altas. La señla de entrada se va a tierra a través del  operacional que toma corriente a través de su salida (la suficiente como  para que en R3 caiga toda la tensión)


¿Si la entrada esta a 0V como es posible que tome corriente por la salida el AO?

En definitiva entiendo el concepto que me explicas, pero no entiendo bien bien, que ocurre dentro del AO para que la frecuencias altas se eliminen y las bajas pasen intactas, ¿No sé si me explico?

Un saludo.


----------



## Cacho (Jul 29, 2010)

Primero, gracias Dano por las estrellitas, pero me ponés en aprietos, porque ahora tengo que sacarme 6 

Limbo: Arranquemos desde lo más simple.
El orden del filtro está dado por la cantidad de etapas en cascada o por la pendiente de atenuación (los dB/oct). Ambas cosas dependen la una de la otra y como te decía antes, si había puesto algo distinto a los 6dB/oct por etapa, se me habían ido los números. Y efectivamente, se me escaparon nomás. Son 6dB/oct 

Lo de las frecuencias de radio es simple: Las AM arrancan por los 500kHz y las frecuencias audibles se acaban por los 22kHz. Si el filtro -de primer orden- está en (digamos) 100kHz (ahí hay -3dB), en 200kHz hay ya -9dB, -12dB en 400kHz y un poco menos aún en el inicio de las emisoras. Es bastante atenuación.
Si nos vamos a los MHz de las FM, entonces estamos todavía más cubiertos.

Ahora al par diferencial: Bien dijiste que tiene dos salidas, una invertida con respecto a la otra. La cuestión es que simplemente se conecta el AV a una sola de esas salidas, nada más.
La otra no se usa o al final se suman las dos señales resultantes de andar jugando con las dos señales y terminamos con una sola de nuevo, como pasa en el 99,97% de los operacionales. 

Y ahora lo del operacional tomando corriente. Si la salida oscila en tensión por encima y debajo de 0V (tierra) y le conectamos una carga, arbitrariamente alta, entonces en los semiciclos positivos la corriente circula desde la salida del AO (sale desde ahí) a través de la resistencia (carga) hacia tierra. Nada raro.
En los semiciclos negativos, donde la salida tiene una tensión más baja que la tierra... ¿la corriente en qué sentido circulará? 

Si se tiene que mantener en 0V la salida porque la entrada está a 0V y le aplicamos una tensión positiva, ¿no estamos en el mismo caso que antes?. Cambia un poquito la tensión de referencia, pero no es nada más que eso.

Mirá el esquema de algún amplificador de potencia (el de Elliott puede servirte sin problemas) y es muy probable que veas cómo funciona esto que te digo de las corrientes entrantes y ssalientes.


¿Ahora sí nos entendemos?
Saludos


----------



## Limbo (Jul 31, 2010)

> ¿Ahora sí nos entendemos?


Se puede decir que si entiendo el funcionamiento, aunque necesito empezar a simular algun circuito con esta configuracion para acabar de comprender algunas cuestiones que solo se resuelven con la practica.

Sigamos.


----------



## Cacho (Jul 31, 2010)

Bien, entonces armá tu primer filtro 

Necesitás un equipo cualquiera de audio con salida de auriculares, una resistencia (varias, como para ir probando es mejor) y un condensador (de nuevo, si tenés varios es mejor).

El esquema que te dejo acá es orientativo. Si tenés la posibilidad de reamplificar lo que sale del filtro, mejor: Así no le estarías pidiendo corriente (o casi) y la caída de tensión en la resistencia sería muchísimo menor.
Si no tenés esa posibilidad, mantené la resistencia siempre en el circuito, para que el cambio de volumen no sea demasiado grande y te confunda 

Un pasabajos en algo así como 600-800Hz te tiene que llamar la atención al escuchar  los resultados, y un pasaaltos en 3-4kHz también puede ser algo interesante.
Si ahora ponés un pasabanda con esos extremos, la diferencia va a ser notable: Un pasaaltos en 600-800Hz y un pasabajos en 3-4kHz después.
Todo esto se hace con el disco que más te guste sonando y en lo posible se usa la misma canción siempre, cosa de que no haya muchos factores variando.
¿Qué conclusiones (o ideas) pueden salir de esta escucha?

Los activos hacen lo mismo que estos, pero con mayor pendiente por lo general.

Saludos


----------



## Limbo (Jul 31, 2010)

> Bien, entonces armá tu primer filtro


¿Pero las formulas en configuracion SallenKey son las mismas que un filtro de primer orden? ¿O te refieres a que arme un filtro de primer orden pasivo?



> El esquema que te dejo acá es orientativo.


¿Que esquema? Se te olvido de adjuntarlo creo..


----------



## Cacho (Jul 31, 2010)

Limbo dijo:


> ¿Que esquema? Se te olvido de adjuntarlo creo..


Ooooops... Sí, me lo olvidé 

Acá está:


Las fórmulas varían un poco de una topología a otra, pero en al final no son más que eso .
Se pueden encontrar por la red sin mucha búsqueda y hay también info sobre las diferentes topologías.

Saludos


----------



## Limbo (Jul 10, 2011)

Buenas Cacho,

Estoy recuperando el tema de los filtros y he probado filtros como los del esquema ultimo con resistencia de 330ohms y condensadores de 100n y 10u y no noto diferencia en las frecuencias, de hehcho suena igual que sin el filtro... :S:S

El equipo de audio es un ampli o un generador como un mp3? El filtro lo he conectado a la salida d eun ampli de 7W

Una manita?

Saludos.


----------



## Cacho (Jul 15, 2011)

Limbo dijo:


> El filtro lo he conectado a la salida d eun ampli de 7W


A la entrada, ponelo a la entrada, entre el pre y el ampli o si no se puede, entre el MP3 (o lo que uses, pero que tenga capacidad para excitar unos auriculares) y la entrada del resto de la cadena.

Saludos


----------



## Limbo (Jul 15, 2011)

> A la entrada, ponelo a la entrada, entre el pre y el ampli o si no se  puede, entre el MP3 (o lo que uses, pero que tenga capacidad para  excitar unos auriculares) y la entrada del resto de la cadena.


Ahhhhh ok
Con razon... yo lo ponia en la salida entre el ampli y el altavoz.. ahora lo probare otra vez..

Observaciones con un filtro de 23 Hz aprox. (Puse una resistencia de 82ohms y un condensador electrolitico de 10u): Las frecuencias bajas como los bombos siguen apareciendo y en cambio las altas como charles se atenuan,¿no desaparecen? Las voces y los demas medios siguen normal..o casi..

Observaciones con un filtro de 4,5 kHz, 6kHz y 12kHz: Sin cambios en el sonido... O algo hago mal o estoy sordo o soy un estraterrestre con sistema auditivo poco desarrollado  ¿Que opinas? He probado con electroliticos, poliester, ceramicos... y nada, todo lo escucho igual.


----------

